# Gemütlichfahrer Siebengebirge



## sun909 (4. Januar 2015)

Dies ist die Fortsetzung von dem alten Thread hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dien...igswinter-der-gemuetlichfahrer-teil-2.490484/

Und niemand anders als der gute alte Boris/Grüne Frosch darf denn auch die Einleitung für sich beanspruchen:

Hallo liebe Mountainbiker,

da sich in letzter Zeit ein paar MTB´ler des öfteren am Dienstag zur gemütlichen Feierabendtrainingsrunde treffen, eröffne ich hier mal einen neuen Thread.

Die Treffpunkte sind in Ramersdorf am Parkplatz der U-Bahn und/oder in Königswinter Eingang Nachtigallental.

Gefahren wird je nach Lust und Laune im 7Gb, Kottenforst oder Umgebung.

Mitfahrer/innen sollten in der Lage sein, 500 - 1000 Hm oder 30 - 50 Km am Stück bei ruhigem Tempo mitzufahren.

Es gibt kein offizielles Guiding, wo gefahren wird ist immer eine spontane Entscheidung vor Ort oder hier im Forum.

Warnung noch: Es passiert schon einmal, daß es unterwegs während der Fahrt etwas Verzällche gibt und dabei sogar gelacht wird!

Unfallfrei Fahrt und Grüße.
23. Oktober 2010Melden
+ Multi-ZitatZitieren


----------



## sun909 (4. Januar 2015)

...in vier Jahren hat sich einiges geändert. Gemütlich hoch fahren wir immer noch-heizen ist uns da fremd-, bergab geht es flotter zur Sache. 

Und auch gerne etwas technischer...

Zum Üben ist aber bei uns fast immer Zeit, daher sind auch Einsteiger hier gern gesehene Gäste und Ladies idR auch am Start. Am WE sind wir auch gerne mit den TeamTomburgern oder ohne an Ahr/Sieg/Bergischem unterwegs.

Meistens sind die Termine im Last-Minute-Biking (LMB) hier im Forum ausgeschrieben, ansonsten gilt:
-Helmpflicht und im dunklen auch Licht dabei zu haben....
-Schlauch/Pumpe und so ein Kram schadet auch nicht...
-Teilnahme ab 18

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (4. Januar 2015)

Einstiegstour am Mi, 07.01. 15.00 Uhr ab Eingang Nachtigallental. Dauer ca bis 18.30 Uhr.
Termin im LmB folgt...


----------



## Dr.Hasi (5. Januar 2015)

Hej zusammen,

wie schaut es denn bei euch morgen aus? Wäre da jemand für eine Tour zu haben? So ab 18:30 Uhr Ramersdorf oder Nachtigallental?

Viele Grüße,

Florian


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Januar 2015)

So es geht wieder los!!!!!!!!!!!!

hier der Termin: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15141


----------



## Pete04 (5. Januar 2015)

So'n Mist! Wir müssen die Tagestunden nutzen wegen Schulvacanzie vonne Kurzen.... Aber wenn Ihr's startet hammer die schon müd'!
 Ein Füllhorn voll Spaß, der Pete.


----------



## Trekki (6. Januar 2015)

Wer heute fährt: im 7Gb ist es sehr schön aber viele glatte Stellen


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Januar 2015)

Ich muss den Termin leider canceln da meine Schulter doch stark schmerzt. Sorry, aber bei den Verhältnissen dann nochmal drauf fallen wäre nicht so dolle.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Dr.Hasi (6. Januar 2015)

Das ist aber schade! Gute Besserung!


----------



## Redfraggle (6. Januar 2015)

Gute Besserung Micha!Lockeres Pendeln mit kleinem
Gewicht ist super!


----------



## Freckles (6. Januar 2015)

Ha!  Heute beim Disconter gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (6. Januar 2015)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> ......Lockeres Pendeln mit kleinem
> Gewicht ist super!


Hilft das auch bei meiner Schulter????? Die nervt immer noch....


----------



## Redfraggle (6. Januar 2015)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hilft das auch bei meiner Schulter????? Die nervt immer noch....



Dem Gelenk ja,bei Dir ist die Problematik wahrscheinlich eher muskulär.Ein bißchen Geduld,Du bist kein Roboter!


----------



## surftigresa (6. Januar 2015)

Verdammt, noch mehr Geduld????  Wo soll ich die denn noch hernehmen???? 

Und ja, Muskeln und vor allem Sehnen machen Ärger


----------



## Trekki (6. Januar 2015)

Ich wollte Dir nicht die Tour kaputt reden, aber ich dachte bei einem Night-Ride auf den Eisflächen sollte es vorher angesagt werden.


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Januar 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich wollte Dir nicht die Tour kaputt reden, aber ich dachte bei einem Night-Ride auf den Eisflächen sollte es vorher angesagt werden.



Daumen hoch!


----------



## shmee (7. Januar 2015)

Mal ein wenig Off-Topic, ich hab's ja schon bei FB und in WhatsApp gepostet, da ist ja nicht jeder, daher hier noch mal. 

*Friday Night is Pizza Night!*

Irgendwann letztes Jahr habe ich in einem meiner Lieblingsblogs diesen Artikel gelesen und mir gedacht, jau, so isses, als frischgebackene Eltern in Kombination mit Berufstätigkeit leiden die sozialen Kontakte doch etwas. Die grundlegende Idee des Artikels gefiel mir und Anna dabei so gut, dass wir spontan entschieden, etwas ähnliches im neuen Jahr auch zu machen. Nun kann ich zwar ganz manierliche Meat Balls mit Spaghetti machen, meine Liebe zum Essen und auch mein Können kann ich aber eher mit Pizza ausleben.

Insofern gibt es im Hause Kraft beginnend mit dem 09.01.2015 ab sofort alle zwei Wochen Freitags ab 18:30 Pizza Night.

Das ganze wird eine offene Einladung mit ein paar kleinen Regeln sein:

Offen heißt, jeder ist willkommen, teilt die Einladung mit Freunden, Bekannten, Kollegen, nur bitte keinen öffentlichen Aushang am Bonner Loch machen.
Da unsere Küche klein ist, werden wir das ganze Anfangs auf 4 Erwachsene Gäste + beliebig viele Kinder beschränken. 2 Notfallplätze wird es immer geben, für spontan auf der Durchreise in Bonn haltende Freunde o.ä.
Jeden Mittwoch vorher werde ich einen Doodle unter der Adresse www.vibrolux.de/pizza.php aufsetzen, wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst. Ganz spontan Entschlossene (oder Durchreisende) werden gebeten, sich spätestens Freitags bis Mittags zu melden (Telefon, Mail, SMS, WhatsApp, Facebook-Message).
Es wird Pizza in allen möglichen Varianten geben, vom Stein, vom Blech, aus der Pfanne, usw. Getränke gibt es, was grad da ist. Grad bei Pizza vom Stein wird es eine kleine Pizza nach der anderen geben. Wer also mit Riesenkohldampf von einer 12-Stunden-Schicht kommt, sollte ein paar Antipasti mitbringen.
Stichwort "Mitbringen": Vor- und Nachspeisen sowie andere Getränke sind immer gern gesehen, es muss aber keiner was mitbringen.
Wir freuen uns schon und sind gespannt, ob und was daraus wird. Bis Freitag dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (7. Januar 2015)

Hi,
Johns Warnung ist mehr als berechtigt, es war rund um Ölberg sch... Glatt 

Grüsse


----------



## sun909 (8. Januar 2015)

shmee schrieb:


> Mal ein wenig Off-Topic, ich hab's ja schon bei FB und in WhatsApp gepostet, da ist ja nicht jeder, daher hier noch mal.
> 
> *Friday Night is Pizza Night!*
> 
> ...



Hi Chris, das ist eine tolle Idee! Klare, einfache Regeln, Drücke euch die Daumen für viele entspannte Abende !

Grüsse


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Januar 2015)

So heute mal was früher unterwegs gewesen.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1763394]
	
[/URL]




[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1763395]
	
[/URL]


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1763396]
	
[/URL]


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1763398]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Dart (13. Januar 2015)

Bunkertrail? --- Ist da bei dem unteren Bild eine Rampe vorne vor?


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Januar 2015)

Ja ist. Und vor der Rampe ein Schlamm loch


----------



## Andreas-MTB (13. Januar 2015)

Mit Bart erkennt man dich kaum, Micha


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Januar 2015)

Hallo, hat jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Tour am Donnerstagabend?


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Januar 2015)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Mit Bart erkennt man dich kaum, Micha


Das ist auch nicht schwer Andreas, das es gar nicht der Micha war


----------



## Pete04 (14. Januar 2015)

Lässte Dich jetzt etwa bei sowatt schon doubeln, Hörr Bäcka!?


----------



## sun909 (15. Januar 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Tour am Donnerstagabend?



Hallo Bernd, Do eher nicht, wie schaut es Fr aus?

Ggf ab mittags?

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Januar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd, Do eher nicht, wie schaut es Fr aus?
> 
> Ggf ab mittags?
> 
> Grüsse



Moin Carsten, würde gerne - ggf. auch - Fr. fahren, kann aber erst heute abend planen; soll ich dich später anrufen? Grüße Bernd.


----------



## jankr (15. Januar 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Tour am Donnerstagabend?



Hey,
ich würde heute auch gerne fahren. Außer du willst zügiger fahren dann fahre ich eine Trainingseinheit alleine.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Januar 2015)

jankr schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich würde heute auch gerne fahren. Außer du willst zügiger fahren dann fahre ich eine Trainingseinheit alleine.


... für heute leider raus, aber Fr. dabei, s.u.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Januar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd, Do eher nicht, wie schaut es Fr aus?
> 
> Ggf ab mittags?
> 
> Grüsse



Freitag geht im Grundsatz, würde aber lieber etwas später starten; bis wann möchtest Du starten? Grüße Bernd.


----------



## sun909 (15. Januar 2015)

Definiere später?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Januar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Definiere später?


später = kann ab 13:30 Uhr, gerne aber auch danach


----------



## jankr (15. Januar 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> später = kann ab 13:30 Uhr, gerne aber auch danach


Morgen nachmittag wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## sun909 (15. Januar 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> später = kann ab 13:30 Uhr, gerne aber auch danach




Das ist mir zu spät, wollt mal komplett im Hellen den Schlamm Spritzen sehen... 

 Sollte es doch später werden, Rufe ich an, ok?

Grüße!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Januar 2015)

jankr schrieb:


> Morgen nachmittag wäre ich auch dabei.



@Jan: Gut, dann 13:30 Uhr Ramersdorf P+R?
@Carsten: OK, bin morgen per SMS oder handy erreichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (16. Januar 2015)

Ungewohnte Zeit, ich weiß... 

Morgen Start um 09.00 in Dernau Parkplatz. 

Bis 14.30, muss dann zum Jecken weiter.

Welche Richtung bin ich offen.

Wer mitmag, auf dem Handy oder hier im Thread melden.

Grüße!


----------



## Trekki (16. Januar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ungewohnte Zeit, ich weiß...
> 
> Morgen Start um 09.00 in Dernau Parkplatz.


... und ungewöhnlicher Startpunkt fürs 7GB - bin dabei 

Dernau Parkplatz = Bahnhof Dernau?


----------



## sun909 (16. Januar 2015)

Der Parkplatz weiter Gen Rech, Ortsausgang mit der Überquerung der Gleise.

Weißt du, was ich meine?

Grüße!

PS Mail wg Aktiv WE gelesen?


----------



## Trekki (16. Januar 2015)

hier?


----------



## Pete04 (18. Januar 2015)

Schon echt lustisch IHR seid - man brauch kein Bike um hier Spaß zu haben...
Bitte wohlverstanden, der Pete.


----------



## sun909 (18. Januar 2015)

So, Rrad und Klamotten sind frisch entschlammt... 

An der Ahr auch die Stelle gefunden, an der die Fullfacer gebuddelt haben. Der Baum dazwischen ist im übrigen härter als Jörgs/Gartenzwergs Reverbhebel gewesen 

Jemand Mi Abend im 7G unterwegs? Soll kalt und trocken werden..

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Januar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> So, Rrad und Klamotten sind frisch entschlammt...
> 
> An der Ahr auch die Stelle gefunden, an der die Fullfacer gebuddelt haben. Der Baum dazwischen ist im übrigen härter als Jörgs/Gartenzwergs Reverbhebel gewesen
> 
> ...



Mi. nicht, aber Do. abend ...


----------



## Gartenzwerg (19. Januar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> So, Rrad und Klamotten sind frisch entschlammt...
> 
> An der Ahr auch die Stelle gefunden, an der die Fullfacer gebuddelt haben. Der Baum dazwischen ist im übrigen härter als Jörgs/Gartenzwergs Reverbhebel gewesen
> 
> ...



...da bin ich ja mal froh, dass ich euch allen ne Freude gemacht habe!!!


----------



## sun909 (19. Januar 2015)

Na, wer will denn nicht mal Hauptdarsteller sein  ?

Zweitrad sei dank bist du ja noch mobil?!

Was ist mit den anderen? Alle verschollen?

Grüße

@Bernd : Do klappt nicht..,


----------



## Trekki (19. Januar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Jemand Mi Abend im 7G unterwegs? Soll kalt und trocken werden..


Mi bin ich in Luxemburg - bääääätsch


----------



## surftigresa (19. Januar 2015)

Also mir ist einfach die Anreise zu weit.......

@john,
Lux. zum Biken??????


----------



## Trekki (19. Januar 2015)

Klar. Zumindest bis zum Termin beim Kunden.


----------



## surftigresa (19. Januar 2015)

Sehr geil

Freue mich auch schon auf Karlsruhe nächste Woche. Endlich mal wieder eine Auto-Dienstreise wo das Bike mit darf


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Januar 2015)

Jemand morgen Lust um 18 Uhr 30 am Nchtigallental zu starten ????

Grüße Micha


----------



## Trekki (19. Januar 2015)

Karlsruhe ist für mich erst Anfang März dran - dann aber eine ganze Woche.


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Januar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Na, wer will denn nicht mal Hauptdarsteller sein  ?
> 
> Zweitrad sei dank bist du ja noch mobil?!
> 
> ...



Kann leider nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (19. Januar 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Jemand morgen Lust um 18 Uhr 30 am Nchtigallental zu starten ????
> 
> Grüße Micha



Wie jeden Dienstag,arbeite ich um diese Uhrzeit noch.


----------



## sun909 (19. Januar 2015)

Kann morgen auch nicht Micha...


----------



## Freckles (20. Januar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kann morgen auch nicht Micha...


Wir haben beschlossen,  das auf morgen zu verschieben


----------



## Dart (20. Januar 2015)

Ich hätte ja Lust, aber nach meiner Tour vom Sonntag zieht es noch ein wenig in der Leiste. Setze also erst mal die Outdoor-Touren noch etwas aus . Muss ich halt noch ein paar Runden auf dem Ergo drehen, da ist die Belastung geringer.


----------



## shmee (20. Januar 2015)

Bin dank Erkältung die Woche auch noch raus.


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Januar 2015)

Freckles schrieb:


> Wir haben beschlossen,  das auf morgen zu verschieben


Genau


----------



## sun909 (20. Januar 2015)

Morgen=Mittwoch?


----------



## Freckles (20. Januar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Morgen=Mittwoch?



Genau!


----------



## sun909 (20. Januar 2015)

Ramersdorf 18.30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (20. Januar 2015)

Heute Mittag im 7GB



weiss, mit Trekkingrad auch glatt


----------



## sun909 (20. Januar 2015)

Oh, wann hat es denn wieder geschneit?

Schneedecke auf den Wegen oder Eis?

Grüsse


----------



## Trekki (20. Januar 2015)

Es hat heute Nacht geschneit.
Schneedecke, kein Eis.


----------



## sun909 (20. Januar 2015)

bedankt!


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Januar 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Heute Mittag im 7GB
> 
> 
> 
> weiss, mit Trekkingrad auch glatt


Das habe ich heute Morgen auf dem Heiderhof auch bemerkt!


----------



## shmee (20. Januar 2015)

So ihr Lieben, wenn ich schon nicht zum Radeln komme, dann wenigstens zum Pizza backen. Die nächsten Termine stehen: http://www.vibrolux.de/pizza/

Wir freuen uns, den ein oder anderen begrüßen zu dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Januar 2015)

Ich werde zwischen 12 und 13 nach der urlaubsplanung starten


----------



## Redfraggle (21. Januar 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich werde zwischen 12 und 13 nach der urlaubsplanung starten



Viel Spaß in der Sonne!Neid!


----------



## sun909 (1. Februar 2015)

So, ihr müden Tassen, was ist mit Mittwoch? 

Sonnig und trocken 

Freiwillige?

Grüsse


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Februar 2015)

Da muss ich trübe Tasse arbeiten!


----------



## cryo (1. Februar 2015)

ich wäre willig, kann ab 14:00 Uhr.


----------



## sun909 (1. Februar 2015)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Da muss ich trübe Tasse arbeiten!



Abends?


----------



## cryo (1. Februar 2015)

Wann wolltest du starten?


----------



## sun909 (1. Februar 2015)

Hi,
nachmittags oder abends. Weiß ich bi Di.

Ggf dann gerne um 14.00

Grüsse


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Februar 2015)

So ein schönes Leben haben die Endlosstudenten...


----------



## cryo (1. Februar 2015)

ok geht beides bei mir. Sag bescheid.

Gruss,
Marcelo



sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> nachmittags oder abends. Weiß ich bi Di.
> 
> Ggf dann gerne um 14.00
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (2. Februar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Abends?



Yepp!Bis 18.40.Danach ist allerdings Krafttraining angesagt.Donnerstags ist bei mir am besten!


----------



## Gartenzwerg (2. Februar 2015)

Hi,
wenn ihr Mittwoch zwischen 15 und 16.00 startet,wäre ich gerne dabei.
Grüsse


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. Februar 2015)

... leider Mi. nicht in Bonn ...


----------



## Gartenzwerg (3. Februar 2015)

Sorry, aber ich muß doch noch morgen um die Uhrzeit arbeiten...


----------



## sun909 (6. Februar 2015)

Hi,
werden Samstag ab 12.00 mal wieder Hennef heimsuchen.

Wer mitmag, einfach melden. Entspanntes Tempo 

Grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Februar 2015)

So es gibt sie wieder die Pizzatour. Hier der Link


http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15177

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (6. Februar 2015)

WP-Punkte sammeln=Weight-Watchers-Punkte? 

Sehr schön, geht's wieder den K*tzberg von unten zum Rodderberg hoch  ...

Grüsse


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Februar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> WP-Punkte sammeln=Weight-Watchers-Punkte?
> 
> Sehr schön, geht's wieder den K*tzberg von unten zum Rodderberg hoch  ...
> 
> Grüsse


nein ich glaube es wir ein anderer K...berg werden


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Februar 2015)

Heute im 7 geb

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1779722]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bondibeach (13. Februar 2015)

Morgen 13Uhr ab Park and Ride Ramersdorf also falls jemand lust hat.


----------



## sun909 (13. Februar 2015)

Moin,
Lust ja, Zeit leider nein..

Viel Spaß!
Grüsse


----------



## dorfmann (14. Februar 2015)

Hi Leute,

War schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr im schönen 7Gb, was hat es denn mit diesem neuen Wegeplan auf sich ?
Viele Wege, die ich von früher kenne, sind scheinbar jetzt nicht mehr erlaubt (zB Ofenkaule) ?


----------



## sun909 (14. Februar 2015)

Das ist korrekt. Biken ist nur noch auf den Autobahnen dort erlaubt 

Leider leider sind die verbotenen Wege aber noch nicht markiert...

Grüße


----------



## sibu (14. Februar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Leider leider sind die verbotenen Wege aber noch nicht markiert...


Das ändert sich gerade: Die alten, verwitterten Hinweissteine werden aufgehübscht und auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht






Der volle Beitrag stammt vom WDR. Angeblich sollen auch die Nutzungen, die im Hintegrund auf eben dieser Wegekarte zu sehen sind, auf die Steine aufgenommen werden (Radwege sind gelb gepunktet). Im Gegensatz zum geplanten Nationalpark Siebengebirge wird es aber keine hauptamtlichen Aufpasser geben, die die Einhaltung des Wegeplans überwachen ..


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Februar 2015)

Ja ich habe die ersten Schilder schon gesehen, am Donnerstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (14. Februar 2015)

Ich bekomme gerade brechreitz....


----------



## sibu (14. Februar 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme gerade brechreitz....


Sei mal lieber froh, das der Nationalpark nicht gekommen ist (Dank an die Honnefer Abstimmung ), sonst hätten wir schon längst Zustände wie im Nationalpark Eifel 

Edit: Der Wegeplan ist zur Vorbereitung des Nationalparks erstellt worden, und als der dann nicht zustande kam, im Rahmen des bestehenden Naturschutzgesetzes als Verordnung ohne Bürgerbeteiligung (die gab es ja angeblich schon bei der Vorbereitung Nationalpark) durchgedrückt worden und gilt bereits seit März 2013.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Februar 2015)

Ja dennoch ist dieser Wege Plan auf eine Art und Weise durchgedrückt worden... Na ja...  Die ahr ist zum Glück nicht weit... Die Probleme mit den wandern werden größer werden... 
in einem Nationalpark kann man sogar aber auch anders regeln. Sie klettern in Sachsen... Das ist dort Bestandteil der Verordnung. so etwas ähnliches war auch für den stenzelberg geplant... 
denr Kölner Verwaltung sei dank ist stenzelberg z.B. wohl auf Dauer tot... 

Und entsprechendes angagemont vorausgesetzt hätte mtb dort sicher auch einen platz gehabt... Im np Eifel würde das soweit ich weiß verpennt ...


----------



## sun909 (14. Februar 2015)

Das mit dem Engagement stimmt nicht!

Wir MTBler und die DIMB waren auf Vor-Ort-Treffen und haben diverse Wege auch als Eingabe an die Bezirksregierung weitergegeben, auf denen Biken erlaubt sein sollte.

Das waren viele Stunden, die ua der Eifelwolf da reingesteckt hat!

Ebenso wie Eingaben von Wanderern wurden diese NULL berücksichtigt.

Widerspruch in NRW nicht möglich, nur Klage (oder ziviler Ungehorsam).

Da haben sich paar Freaks am Schreibtisch schön ausgetobt...

Grüsse


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Februar 2015)

Das mangelnde angagement war auch nicht aufs Siebengebirge bezogen... Das da vieles im Hintergrund lief und unsere Bezirksregierung zu faul war, "vergessene" Passagen erneut zur Abstimmung zu bringen ist mir durchaus bekannt, auch wenn das zu einer Zeit war zu der ich noch wenig mit mtb dafür mehr mit der Kletterei zu tun hatte.
Ebenso das ein gewisser Herr diesbezüglich eine Sitzung, bei der der stenzelberg wieder den dav übergeben werden sollte, kurz vor der Unterzeichnung durch die ULB gesprengt hat. 
Und ich befürchte mal das dieser Herr auch für die Probleme der mtb'ler verantwortlich zeichnet.


----------



## Trekki (15. Februar 2015)

Wer oder was ist ULB?
Hat der DAV bei dem Thema eine aktive Rolle oder geht es da nur um den Kletterfelsen am Stenzelberg?

-trekki


----------



## Blut Svente (15. Februar 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Wer oder was ist ULB?
> Hat der DAV bei dem Thema eine aktive Rolle oder geht es da nur um den Kletterfelsen am Stenzelberg?
> 
> -trekki



ULB? Untere Landschafts Behörde???


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Februar 2015)

https://bonn.de/rat_verwaltung_buergerdienste/stadtverwaltung_im_ueberblick/00686/index.html


----------



## sibu (15. Februar 2015)

Das Gegenstück beim Rhein-Sieg-Kreis  ist etwas versteckter untergebracht.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Februar 2015)

Soweit ich weiß hatte der dav seine Finger nur im Bezug auf den Kletterfelsen stenzelberg ausgestreckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Februar 2015)

Hat Jemand Interesse nach Ostern eine Woche nach La Palma zu fliegen?

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (18. Februar 2015)

Lust schon, zeit nein 

Grüße


----------



## Dr.Hasi (19. Februar 2015)

Hej zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer gebrauchten Rohloff Nabe (kann auch defekt sein) evtl. hat da ja jemand eine, die er bereit wäre in gute Hände zu geben? Meldet euch einfach solltet Ihr was haben!

Viele Grüße,

Florian


----------



## cryo (22. Februar 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hat Jemand Interesse nach Ostern eine Woche nach La Palma zu fliegen?
> 
> Grüße Micha



Micha schick mir mal die Infos/Preise die du hast. Zeitlich würde es bei mir gehen.


----------



## sun909 (23. Februar 2015)

@Dr Hasi: passe... Viel Erfolg!

@Die Nicht-Urlauber:
Jemand Donnerstag am Start für eine Runde 7G?

Grüße


----------



## Freckles (23. Februar 2015)

Leider nicht,  habe jetzt richtig die Seuche :-(


----------



## sun909 (23. Februar 2015)

Oh, 
dann gute Besserung! Wieder eine mehr im Lazarett...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Februar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> @Die Nicht-Urlauber:
> Jemand Donnerstag am Start für eine Runde 7G? Grüße


Ach Carsten: Just diese Woche geht bei mir zwar heute abend, nicht aber der Donnerstag; Freitag ab Mittag oder früher Nachmittag?


----------



## sun909 (24. Februar 2015)

Freitag bin ich leider raus.schwierig mit uns dieses Jahr 

Samstag wollte ich an die Ahr...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Februar 2015)

Puh, Samstag habe ich Startfreigabe ab 15 Uhr Bonner Innenstadtzeit und muß um 19 Uhr wieder ebendort sein, was für die Ahr nicht reicht ... aber fürs 7GB


----------



## sun909 (24. Februar 2015)

Hi Bernd,
das klappt mit Ahr in der Tat dann nicht...
Schade


----------



## sun909 (25. Februar 2015)

Termin für Samstag:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15197


----------



## sun909 (2. März 2015)

Wie schaut es diese Woche aus?

Freiwillige oder alle noch in Urlaub/Winterschlaf???

Ist offiziell jetzt Frühling 

grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. März 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es diese Woche aus?
> 
> Freiwillige oder alle noch in Urlaub/Winterschlaf???
> 
> ...



Wie schaut es denn mit einer Tageslichttour aus, also Start so gegen 14 oder 15 Uhr? Grüße B.


----------



## sun909 (2. März 2015)

hm,
kommt auf den Tag an, was hast du im Angebot? 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. März 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> hm,
> kommt auf den Tag an, was hast du im Angebot?
> 
> grüße


Mi!?


----------



## delphi1507 (2. März 2015)

Mi klingt gut... Wäre einzige Möglichkeit bei mir diese woche


----------



## der.anderehelge (2. März 2015)

Ich würde gerne mal wieder Di. nach Feierabend. Wann war das denn immer 18:00 oder 18:30? Im März könnte das wieder jede Woche klappen. Gäbe es da Mitfahrer ab Ramersdorf?


----------



## cryo (3. März 2015)

So, bin schneller mit der Arbeit fertig geworden so dass ich gegen 12:00 im 7Geb starten kann


----------



## sun909 (3. März 2015)

Hallo Helge,
Dienstags ist es sehr ruhig geworden 

Entweder nur noch Stille Mitleser oder verschollen...

Kommt zumindest sehr wenig auf Nachfragen.

Ich kann heut Abend leider nicht, Schraube am Fully 

Schönen Gruss und viel Spass Cryo!


----------



## der.anderehelge (3. März 2015)

Hi Carsten,
bin da selber nicht unschuldig. War ja im letzten Jahr höchstens 2x Dienstags da. Das wird aber besser, weil Wien wohl dieses Jahr auf Do+Fr fällt.Bin jedenfalls 18:30 auf dem Parkplatz und fahre im Zweifel auch allein.


----------



## AnjaR (3. März 2015)

@Carsten und Helge, dienstags geht bei mir grundsätzlich nicht. Bin daher wirklich nur stille Mitleserin. Hoffe aber doch irgendwann mal wieder donnerstags oder freitags mit zu fahren. Dafür müssen sich aber erstmal mein Husten und das Schmuddelwetter verabschieden.


----------



## shmee (3. März 2015)

Ich würde ja so gern mal wieder, ob Di oder Do, egal, aber die scheiß Rüsselpest ist äußerst hartnäckig dieses Jahr. :/


----------



## Redfraggle (3. März 2015)

Mich hat der Husten auch fest im Griff,so daß ich diesen Donnerstag leider
Noch nicht am Start sein werde!


----------



## der.anderehelge (3. März 2015)

Große Ankündigung und dann pünktlich 17:00 prächtiger Regen. Dann hab ich zwar ausnahmsweise laut mitgelesen, mach aber jetzt trotzdem einen Rückzieher. Sorry und gute Besserung an die Verpessteten und Zugeschleimten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.anderehelge (3. März 2015)

PS: Wenn ich grad frisch von Teneriffa käme hätte ich jetzt sowieso noch keinen Bock auf das Schlammschlittern hier


----------



## Dr.Hasi (3. März 2015)

Hej zusammen,
Also bei mir sollte es nun auch wieder besser werden und ich bin auf jeden Fall einmal pro Woche unterwegs. Bei mir passen da immer entweder di oder do.  Also lasst uns doch mal für nächste Woche planen?

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## sun909 (3. März 2015)

Guter plan!


----------



## der.anderehelge (3. März 2015)

Na ich nehme mir auch nächste Woche wieder den Dienstag vor, weil ich nur den Tag kann. Bei der Uhrzeit bin ich  flexibler, im Zweifel aber 18:00 bis 18:30.


----------



## Dart (4. März 2015)

Ja, stimmt wohl. Diese Husten, Schnupfen, Heiserkeit Geschichten sind in dieser Winter Saison seeeehr hartnäckig. Mir geht es zwar besser als Anja, aber gut ist was anderes. Das Wetter diesen Winter ist aber auch sehr bescheiden, dass die Motivationsschwelle im Moment sehr hoch liegt, geht mir schon selber auf den S... 
Das kommende WE soll zumindest mal ein erstes Gefühl von Frühling liefern, mal sehen was von den Versprechungen der Wetterfrösche übrig bleibt.
Die ganze nächste Woche werde ich wohl in der Schweiz verbringen, bin also leider raus


----------



## sun909 (4. März 2015)

ok,
versuchen wir mal alle Halbwegs-wieder-Gesunden und Bike-Willigen einzusammeln:

Termin für nächste Woche:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15116

grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. März 2015)

Hallo, hat jemand Lust auf und Zeit für eine Tageslichttour am Freitagnachmittag?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. März 2015)

... da die Sonne heute noch nicht so richtig da ist, habe ich auf Samstagnachmittag verschoben; jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## maxxorange (6. März 2015)

@sun909 
Hallo Carsten,
wie bitte deffinierst Du Gemütlichfahrer ? 
Ich übe oftmals in KöWi den Anstieg an der Zahnradbahn ----> Drachenfels.....mit ach und krach...

VG, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (6. März 2015)

Bedenket http://trail-magazin.de/alle-infos-zum-revierguide-siebengebirge-am-7-8-maerz/


----------



## sun909 (6. März 2015)

maxxorange schrieb:


> @sun909
> Hallo Carsten,
> wie bitte deffinierst Du Gemütlichfahrer ?
> Ich übe oftmals in KöWi den Anstieg an der Zahnradbahn ----> Drachenfels.....mit ach und krach...
> ...



Was meinst du genau?

Den genannten Anstieg gibt es nur, wenn der Guide schlecht drauf ist (Hassberg  ).

Grpsse


----------



## Trekki (6. März 2015)

Der Eselsweg 
Den fahre ich auch gerne mal und oben kratzt es dann so schön in der Lunge.


----------



## sun909 (6. März 2015)

Wie, du kommst da über GA1?


----------



## sibu (6. März 2015)

Da komm ich nur hoch, wenn ich vorher zwei Weizen getrunken habe! Bei weniger bin ich zu vernünftig, und mit mehr klappt es nicht mehr.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (7. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, kurze Frage an die Lokal´s.
Bei uns im oberen Sauerland liegt leider noch viel Altschnee, deswegen wollte ich morgen mit meiner Frau mal das Siebengebierge bzw. die Rheingegend ansteuern... Lohnt es sich morgen oder zu voll? Wenn, hat jemand eine tolle Tour 40 bis 50km, < 1000 hm, CC bis AM für mich griffbereit? Schaue gerade schon auf Outdooractive & Co..

Viele Grüße & Danke vorab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (7. März 2015)

Im 7GB ist kein Schnee mehr aber das Risiko Wanderer zu sehen liegt bei 100%. Im Umkreis von 1km um die Parkplätze wird es sehr voll sein.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (7. März 2015)

Okay, das dachte ich mir mit den Wanderern. Habe mir gerade mal eine Tour als Track erstellt.
Wird auf jeden Fall wärmer sein als bei uns auf 800 Meter! 
Dann werden wir mal das 7GB erkunden...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. März 2015)

Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> Okay, das dachte ich mir mit den Wanderern. Habe mir gerade mal eine Tour als Track erstellt.
> Wird auf jeden Fall wärmer sein als bei uns auf 800 Meter!
> Dann werden wir mal das 7GB erkunden...



... heute war schon einiges los, morgen wird es sicher noch voller; falls ihr dennoch fahren wollt, hilft es, früh zu starten und gegen Mittag beizudrehen ...


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2015)

Hoffe,
Wetter hält für morgen.

Angeblich nur morgens Regen 

6 Leute, schön zu sehen, wir leben noch!

Grüße


----------



## Konfuzius (10. März 2015)

Ich pack' das Rad mal ein.
Ob ich mitkomme, entscheide ich dann kurzfristig nach Wetterentwicklung ...


----------



## Freckles (10. März 2015)

Also ich bin jetzt heute morgen knallhart mit dem MTB durch den Regen gefahren! Jetzt gibbet kein zurück mehr für heute Abend


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. März 2015)

Heute abend Elterntreffen => :-(


----------



## Redfraggle (10. März 2015)

Ich werde Donnerstag fahren!Wettervorhersage lässt!Euch wünsche ich Trockenheit von oben und viel Spaß!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. März 2015)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ich werde Donnerstag fahren!Wettervorhersage lässt!Euch wünsche ich Trockenheit von oben und viel Spaß!



... Do. könnte ich auch dabei sein, falls es zeitlich & örtlich passt ...


----------



## sun909 (10. März 2015)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ich werde Donnerstag fahren!Wettervorhersage lässt!Euch wünsche ich Trockenheit von oben und viel Spaß!




Bedankt!threema gelesen?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (10. März 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Bedankt!threema gelesen?
> 
> Grüße


Irgendwie ganz merkwürdig.Handy hat gerappelt,daß Nachricht gekommen ist,habe geguckt,ist aber keine da?!Sehr merkwürdig!!!


----------



## sun909 (10. März 2015)

Telegramm zur heutigen Tortour..STOP

Mit achten gestartet und auch wieder angekommen... STOP

Keine Panne trotz diverser TTT... STOP

Das "andere links", ein Reh und Rebecca führten zu drei kleineren Stunts/Überschlägen/unfreiwilligen Bodenkontakten...STOP

Das gemeine Volk der Mitfahrer verweigerte dem Guide die Treue auf dem Weg zur Löwenburg... STOP

Dafür gab's als Antwort eine schöne Ründe feinstes Vischel-Fango auf dem letzten Trail  ...STOP

Pünktlich am Parkplatz! STOP

Lustig war's, bis die Tage...

Grüsse


----------



## shmee (11. März 2015)

Hört sich doch nach einer ausgesprochen guten Tour an.


----------



## sun909 (11. März 2015)

Ja, war spaßig. Auch wenn unserem Treiben wohl einige Frösche zum Opfer gefallen sind, die sich auf den >2m Wegen niedergelassen hatten...

Der neue Wegeplan kann also tödliche Folgen haben, auf den Trails haben wir schliesslich keine erlegt


----------



## sun909 (15. März 2015)

Dienstag?

Angela? Dein Turn 

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. März 2015)

Hier noch ein par Bilder vom Kurvenmassaker 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1797102]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1797073]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1797110]
	
[/URL]


----------



## sun909 (15. März 2015)

Diese Hütchen... Da hätte die Barbara ihren Spaß gehabt


----------



## Freckles (16. März 2015)

Hier der Link für morgen: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15240
Diesmal erst um 19:00 ab NGT. 


Sorry für's späte einstellen!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. März 2015)

Da ich bereits früher kann, werde ich zvon P+R zwischen 17:30 und 18 Uhr ab P+R Ramersdorf aus durch den Wald zum Treffpunkt anfahren und 1-2 trails mitnehmen; mag jemand mitkommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (18. März 2015)

Hinweis: das schöne Tal mit den Brücken ist im zweiten, unteren Teil nur eingeschränkt zugänglich.

Zwei Brücken fehlen und ein neuer Baum liegt quer...

Grüsse


----------



## sun909 (18. März 2015)

...


----------



## sun909 (18. März 2015)

Doppelpost...


----------



## Sechser (18. März 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hinweis: das schöne Tal mit den Brücken ist im zweiten, unteren Teil nur eingeschränkt zugänglich.
> 
> Zwei Brücken fehlen und ein neuer Baum liegt quer...
> 
> Grüsse


Hatte da einer gestern keine Lust, sich dem gemeinen DIMB-Volk anzuschließen?


----------



## delphi1507 (18. März 2015)

Dann hätten wir uns fast über den weg fahren müssen sun909.. Da war ich gestern auch...


----------



## sun909 (18. März 2015)

Sechser schrieb:


> Hatte da einer gestern keine Lust, sich dem gemeinen DIMB-Volk anzuschließen?



Mit dem Dimb-Pöbel? 

Ne, war schon früher unterwegs und hab den Bunker für euch nochmal ordentlich gewässert...
Seid ihr einfach durch die Absperrbänder durch? Böse böse...TS TS 

Delphi:schade!

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (18. März 2015)

heute Mittag gab es keine Sperren am Bunker


----------



## Konfuzius (18. März 2015)

Als wir ankamen war das Flatterband auch schon weggeräumt.

Schöne kurzweilige Abendveranstaltung gestern mit dem Pöbel 
Dank an die Guidine


----------



## delphi1507 (18. März 2015)

Als ich am Bunker war war auch schon kein absperrband mehr da.. Um 1330 etwa...


----------



## laspirit2014 (18. März 2015)

Hat gestern sau vui Spaß g'macht 
Danke an @Freckles von mir und dem Gartenzwerg


----------



## Sechser (18. März 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> heute Mittag gab es keine Sperren am Bunker



Mittag??? Ist Deine Mittagspause so langweilig, dass Du zwischendurch Mal eben den Bunker runterfährst?
(In Deinem Fall wahrscheinlich eher rauf und runter... )


----------



## Trekki (18. März 2015)

Ja, so langweilig habe ich es  Die Pause darf leider max. 1h dauern. Mit dem Trekkingrad den Bunkertrail hoch übersteigt meine Fähigkeiten, daher ging es nur runter. Dafür auf der anderen Seite der L331 gleich wieder hoch

Mein Büro ist in Köwi Altstadt, also keine Anfahrt zum 7GB sondern es geht direkt los.


----------



## Redfraggle (19. März 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ja, so langweilig habe ich es  Die Pause darf leider max. 1h dauern. Mit dem Trekkingrad den Bunkertrail hoch übersteigt meine Fähigkeiten, daher ging es nur runter. Dafür auf der anderen Seite der L331 gleich wieder hoch
> 
> Mein Büro ist in Köwi Altstadt, also keine Anfahrt zum 7GB sondern es geht direkt los.



Eine Stunde Pause!Purer Luxus!


----------



## Freckles (19. März 2015)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Als wir ankamen war das Flatterband auch schon weggeräumt.
> 
> Schöne kurzweilige Abendveranstaltung gestern mit dem Pöbel
> Dank an die Guidine





laspirit2014 schrieb:


> Hat gestern sau vui Spaß g'macht
> Danke an @Freckles von mir und dem Gartenzwerg



Hej, mir hat es auch super viel Spaß gemacht mit euch allen! Von daher noch ein großes Dankeschön and die klasse Truppe! 

Bis bald,
Angela


----------



## Trekki (19. März 2015)

Wetter im 7gb heute Mittag: Nebel, 5°C


----------



## zett78 (19. März 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Wetter im 7gb heute Mittag: Nebel, 5°C



Boden trocken?
Will auch gleich rüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. März 2015)

trocken!


----------



## zett78 (19. März 2015)

Juhu!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. März 2015)

Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine kleinere Tour am frühen Freitagnachmittag (Venusberg oder nördliches 7GB)?


----------



## sun909 (19. März 2015)

@Bernd: Geht leider nicht...

@all: wie schaut's am WE aus? Sa ja eher schlechtes Wetter, aber Sonntag soll's ja ganz gut werden...


----------



## Trekki (20. März 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> trocken!



Heute im 7GB


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. März 2015)

Schaut nach 29++ aus


----------



## delphi1507 (20. März 2015)

Ach du sch... Welcher weg war das? RIP ...


----------



## surftigresa (20. März 2015)

John, was hast Du wieder angestellt?????


----------



## Trekki (20. März 2015)

Heute Mittag, WP Punkte im 7GB sammeln. Ich arbeite hart fürs Team, bin aber trotzdem auf den 4. Platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (21. März 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Heute Mittag, WP Punkte im 7GB sammeln. Ich arbeite hart fürs Team, bin aber trotzdem auf den 4. Platz



 Das Team ist halt guuuuuuut


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. März 2015)

So Donnerstag gibt es was

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15256


----------



## Dr.Hasi (23. März 2015)

Iv


----------



## LukePC (26. März 2015)

Hi, ich bin wieder in Bonn und wollte nach langer Pause auch nochmal mitfahren. 
Mein "kleiner Dreckspatz" hat sich nach der Altöl-Entfernungs-OP erstaunlich gut erholt. 

Ich bin aber mit dem Wetter noch unschlüssig. Ist ja schon etwas Regen angesagt... vl werden es aber nur winzige Schauern... 
Gestern hab ich auch keinen Tropfen fallen sehen und gerade scheint sogar die Sonne (und wir haben noch garnicht April!)

Kurzum: ich würde gerne etwas vorher nochmal schauen und dann spontan entscheiden. Oder vielleicht sogar schon früher in Ramersdorf/Ennert starten. (Rebecca Trail?)


----------



## LukePC (26. März 2015)

Bin Raus. Zu knapp und regnerisch. War vor allem zu knapp gewesen.


----------



## der.anderehelge (30. März 2015)

Morgen (also Dienstag) will ich wieder in den Wald. Hat noch jemand Zeit? Ich bin terminlich ab 17:00 recht flexibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (31. März 2015)

Hallo Helge,
ich hatte heute morgen schon alles parat gelegt, aber als ich mir den Wetterbericht und den schön durchweichten Boden vor der Tür angesehen hatte, dachte ich nur noch: Och nöö, das muss nun wirklich nicht sein.

Vielleicht geht ja Donnerstag was.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (31. März 2015)

Hmm, muß abwarten, was der Zahnarzt so macht; falls es geht, melde ich mich später ...


----------



## sun909 (31. März 2015)

Bin raus diese Woche...

Grüsse


----------



## der.anderehelge (31. März 2015)

Ja das Wetter schreckt mich auch gerade ab. Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## Redfraggle (8. April 2015)

Morgen jemand am Start?


----------



## sun909 (8. April 2015)

Krieg Besuch von den CH... 
Schreib aber mal rein, wenn du fährst, der Physio-Hajo wollte evt mit.

Bis Sonntag 

Grüße


----------



## der.anderehelge (8. April 2015)

Ich bin nicht da.


----------



## Dart (9. April 2015)

Bin leider auch nicht dabei


----------



## Pampa (9. April 2015)

Wann und Wo wäre der Start ?


----------



## LukePC (9. April 2015)

Ich wollte jetzt ne testrunde drehen. Wenn ihr 18:00 oder 18:30 fahrt hänge ich vl noch was dran. Wenn alles gut läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (9. April 2015)

Pampa schrieb:


> Wann und Wo wäre der Start ?


Wir wären ca. 17.15 Uhr am Sealife.


----------



## LukePC (9. April 2015)

Ich bin gleich erst in vinxel. 7gb dauert noch was. Fahre mal an magaretenhohe vorbei dauert aber noch... Vl um ca 19 Uhr?


----------



## sun909 (9. April 2015)

...schwer um 17.59 zu lesen, wenn die seit 17.15 Uhr auf dem Bike sind


----------



## LukePC (10. April 2015)

Naja ich hab ja auch von unterwegs geschrieben. Und die beiden sogar noch getroffen. OK war nur kurz auf dem Heimweg aber immerhin.


----------



## quimmonco (11. April 2015)

Fahrt Ihr auch morgen Vormittag?


----------



## sun909 (12. April 2015)

Hi,
habe nichts gehört, dass jemand fährt...

Alternativ bei den Hennefern mitfahren?

Schönen Gruß


----------



## cryo (13. April 2015)

Hi, jemand morgen unterwegs, wäre so ab 17:00 Uhr frei.


----------



## shmee (14. April 2015)

Ich würde heute so 17:00-17:15 ab Chinaschiff in Beuel starten um ein wenig im Ennert exploren zu gehen. Verfahrgarantie also inklusive.


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. April 2015)

Ich kann heute leider nicht, wollte aber morgen fahren. Ist Jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryo (14. April 2015)

ich komm um 17:00 dahin.



shmee schrieb:


> Ich würde heute so 17:00-17:15 ab Chinaschiff in Beuel starten um ein wenig im Ennert exploren zu gehen. Verfahrgarantie also inklusive.


----------



## der.anderehelge (14. April 2015)

Wetteralarm! Ich bin schon mal im Wald.


----------



## der.anderehelge (14. April 2015)

.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. April 2015)

... ihr Glücklichen; diese und wohl auch nächste Woche wg. Arbeit komplett raus; euch viel Spaß im Wald!


----------



## shmee (14. April 2015)

Wird 17:15 bei mir.


----------



## cryo (14. April 2015)

Bei mir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (15. April 2015)

Am 01.05. macht der Flowtrail Bad Ems wieder auf, dann mit langer Strecke und Shuttletaxi (5€/Fahrt)...

Könnte man ja wieder hin.

Jemand Lust?

Grüsse



WW-Horst schrieb:


> *Shuttleservice ab 1.Mai!*
> Nach langer Suche haben wir jetzt endlich und noch rechtzeitig zur Eröffnung der Strecke am 1.Mai einen Dienstleister gefunden, der professionell einen Shuttleservice von Bad Ems P2 nach Kemmenau zum Start der Strecke machen wird!
> 
> Der Anbieter ist das Taxiunternehmen "Aktivtaxi" aus Koblenz. Zum Transport steht ein Bikeanhänger inkl. Kleinbus für max. 8 Biker zur Verfügung. Das Shuttle steht auf P2 in Bad Ems bereit und fährt ab 5 Personen los. Pro Person inkl. Bike kostet der Shuttle 5 Euro, das ist angesicht 400 HM und 4 km Strecke fair. Geplant sind Abos oder 10er-Karten. Aber erst einmal wird der Anbieter sehen, wie es läuft und ob der Service angenommen wird.
> ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. April 2015)

... hört sich gut an; an welchen Termin hast Du gedacht?


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. April 2015)

Ich könnte frühestens am 3. Mai


----------



## cryo (16. April 2015)

shmee schrieb:


> Ich würde heute so 17:00-17:15 ab Chinaschiff in Beuel starten um ein wenig im Ennert exploren zu gehen. Verfahrgarantie also inklusive.



Und Trail gefunden?


----------



## quimmonco (17. April 2015)

hi, hat jemand lust, morgen zur löwenburg zur fahren? vg, chris


----------



## sun909 (17. April 2015)

Lust schon, Zeit nein... 

Grüsse


----------



## shmee (17. April 2015)

cryo schrieb:


> Und Trail gefunden?


Einen Trail ja, aber nicht den gesuchten.  Bist gut nach Hause gekommen?


----------



## sun909 (17. April 2015)

Welcher fehlt dir denn  ?


----------



## cryo (17. April 2015)

shmee schrieb:


> Einen Trail ja, aber nicht den gesuchten.  Bist gut nach Hause gekommen?


jo alles gut. Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## flechte (21. April 2015)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und würde mich im Mai den Gemütlichfahrern mal anschließen wollen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.anderehelge (21. April 2015)

Hallo flechte, komm doch einfach heute mit. Ist zwar noch nicht Mai, aber das Wetter ist schön. Im Mai sind lauter Brückentage und alle sind irgendwo anders unterwegs. 

Wie sieht es denn ganz allgemein heute bei Euch allen so aus? Könnte auch wieder etwas früher als 18:30 Ramersdorf.


----------



## flechte (21. April 2015)

@ andererhelge: dieser Monat ist völlig zu!

@ alle: waswievielwielang fahrt ihr eigentlich ?

Vielleicht geht ja an den langen Wochenenden gemeinsam was. Ahr, Luxemburg, Belgien.... ???


----------



## shmee (21. April 2015)

Ich werde heute ca. 17:15-17:30 Richtung Ennert starten, neue Trails suchen.  Wollte eigentlich vom Chinaschiff aus starten, könnte aber auch von Ramersdorf. Dann aber def. erst 17:30.


----------



## sun909 (21. April 2015)

Hi,
kann leider nicht...
Grüße


----------



## der.anderehelge (21. April 2015)

Ich plane dann mal, 17:15 zum China-Schiff zu kommen. Dachte ja Du hättest alle Trails letzte Woche gefunden 

@flechte: Also zum Dienstagstreff rechne ich mit ca. 1,5-2h und höchstens 500-700hm. Kommt aber immer auf die Mitfahrer, das Wetter und die Öffnungszeiten von Eisdielen und Biergärten an. Am Ende sind wir jedenfalls nicht schneller als der Langsamste und der Winterpokal ist kurz in der Sommerpause. Ich weiss nicht, was die anderen hier so planen. Ich bin zumindest 1.Mai im Vinschgau und Himmelfahrt mit vielen Leuten im Pfälzer Wald. Vor solchen Verabredungen solltest Du aber Dienstags mal dabei gewesen sein. 

Gruß Helge


----------



## shmee (21. April 2015)

Alles klar Helge, dann bis später.


----------



## flechte (21. April 2015)

Yes! ich halt mir den Dienstag im Mai mal frei !


----------



## looooop (21. April 2015)

...versuche auch mal es bis 17:15 zum China Schiff zu schaffen ....


----------



## Redfraggle (23. April 2015)

Bin heute um 17.30 in Ramersdorf.Angela ist auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (23. April 2015)

Ich hab mal vorsorglich das Zweirädrige in das Vierrädrige gepackt.
Weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich 17:30 Uhr mit GDL Streik schaffe...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. April 2015)

... heute leider noch verhindert. Morgen sieht es aber gut aus; jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## Freckles (23. April 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... heute leider noch verhindert. Morgen sieht es aber gut aus; jemand Lust & Zeit?



Schade, dass du heute nicht kannst. Morgen fahr ich aber 17" 



Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich hab mal vorsorglich das Zweirädrige in das Vierrädrige gepackt.
> Weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich 17:30 Uhr mit GDL Streik schaffe...



Das wäre schön! Sag Bescheid, wir können ja auch etwas warten!


----------



## Sechser (23. April 2015)

Schade, wäre bei dem Wetter gerne dabei, habe aber gestern einen Zahn gezogen bekommen ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. April 2015)

Sechser schrieb:


> Schade, wäre bei dem Wetter gerne dabei, habe aber gestern einen Zahn gezogen bekommen ...


... au Backe ... ;-)


----------



## BN_Nik (23. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
suche auch noch Anschluss fürs 7G. Ich würde mich bei den schönen Wetter heute direkt mal einklinken um 17:30, wenn das für euch in Ordnung ist ?
Grüße, Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclopath (23. April 2015)

Ich möchte gerne mitkommen. Ich versuche bis 17:30 am Parkplatz zu sein.
Bis gleich.


----------



## Freckles (23. April 2015)

BN_Nik schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> suche auch noch Anschluss fürs 7G. Ich würde mich bei den schönen Wetter heute direkt mal einklinken um 17:30, wenn das für euch in Ordnung ist ?
> Grüße, Dominik



Hi Dominik,
klar, kennst du den P&R Parkplatz in Ramersdorf? https://goo.gl/maps/sP5F4 
An der S-Bahn Haltestelle Ramersdorf.


----------



## BN_Nik (23. April 2015)

Kenne ich, wohne direkt um die Ecke in Beuel 
Bis 17:30 dann.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. April 2015)

... ich versuche es auch noch, bin evtl. 5 min später da ...


----------



## cyclopath (24. April 2015)

Der Grant benutzt auch Strava. Ich habe Ihm mal den Link zu dem Thread hier gesendet.


----------



## sun909 (25. April 2015)

Mail bekommen, der Micha ist zum Foto des Tages nominiert, ihr dürft "liken" 

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1819591

Danke!


----------



## Whakarewarewa (25. April 2015)

Hallo Leute, hier ist der Grant. Ich freue mich auf das nächste mal mountainbiken mit euch!


----------



## Redfraggle (26. April 2015)

Super!


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. April 2015)

Fahren am Mittwoch


----------



## cryo (27. April 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Fahren am Mittwoch



yes we can.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (27. April 2015)

cryo schrieb:


> yes we can.


sehr schön, ich ich sag noch wann


----------



## sun909 (27. April 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Fahren am Mittwoch



schreibst du es aus?

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. April 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> schreibst du es aus?
> 
> grüße


Jawoll

Grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (27. April 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Fahren am Mittwoch



No we can't :-(!


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. April 2015)

so hier der Termin für morgen 

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15314

Grüße Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. April 2015)

Habe den Termin geändert sollte heute nicht morgen sein

Grüße Micha


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. April 2015)

Heute jemand unterwegs? Vielleicht bleibt es ja halbwegs trocken ...


----------



## sun909 (30. April 2015)

Hier Regen 

Schönen Gruß!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. April 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hier Regen  Schönen Gruß!



Hier auch Regen ... wie schaut es Samstag mit einer Tour aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (30. April 2015)

Bin noch ein wenig angeschlagen von letzter Woche...

grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. April 2015)

Morgen...?


----------



## sun909 (30. April 2015)

Wettervorhersage gesehen? Wird feucht im Rheinland, aber noch besser als im Süden...


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. April 2015)

Ja, gesehen. Hab die Zuckerschicht abgepellt und bin bereit.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. April 2015)

... morgen geht bei mir leider nicht ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. April 2015)

Ok. Ein anderes Mal. Bin jetzt für morgen vergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Mai 2015)

Wie sieht es denn Mittwoch aus: Jemand mit Lust & Zeit dabei?


----------



## sun909 (4. Mai 2015)

Leider für morgen und Mittwoch Unwetterwarnung und vor allem keine Zeit 

grüße!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Mai 2015)

Schade wg. fehlender Zeit - aber das Wetter soll zumindest nach dem Agrarwetterbericht recht gut ausfallen ...


----------



## sun909 (4. Mai 2015)

drück dir die Daumen


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Mai 2015)

Wann willst du denn mittwoch los?

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Mai 2015)

Dachte an Start zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr, von mir aus gerne gleich um 17 Uhr, würde aber warten, falls einige erst später können ...


----------



## BN_Nik (4. Mai 2015)

Würde mich dann Mittwoch anschließen, sofern das Wetter mitspielt. Von mir aus gerne um 17uhr.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Mai 2015)

1700 würde mir auch besser passen... 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Mai 2015)

Wo sollen wir uns treffen? 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## cryo (6. Mai 2015)

Bei mir sieht das heute auch gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Mai 2015)

Vorschlag: Heute 17 Uhr Ramersdorf P&R?


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Mai 2015)

Ja ok passt

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## cryo (6. Mai 2015)

ich bin leider raus => Arbeit


----------



## sun909 (6. Mai 2015)

War's trocken?

Hier hat's um fünf nochmal kurz geschüttet auf dem Rad... 

Wenn Sa trocken, würde ich gerne Glüdern...

1000HM, 40km, kein HT, Schoner ratsam. Melden per Tel oder so...

Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Mai 2015)

Ein Paar tropfen nix wildes, die größere Schauer war um 1630 durch... 
Danke noch mal für die schöne Runde! 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Mai 2015)

Gute Tour gestern; von den technisch anspruchsvolleren Stellen haben wir die meisten mitnehmen können; gerne wieder!


----------



## CRacing (7. Mai 2015)

Fährt heute jemand? Würde gerne ein paar von euch und neue Strecken kennen lernen. Kann ab spätestens 17 Uhr.


----------



## flechte (7. Mai 2015)

Ich möcht mich am kommenden Dienstag gern irgendwo anschließen... !!  Bin den ganzen Tag frei... oder ab Nachmittag...


----------



## Dr.Hasi (11. Mai 2015)

Hej Leute,

Dienstag wird bei mir leider nichts, soll doch auch gewittern oder? Ich wäre aber Mittwoch am Start, wie sieht es bei euch aus? Ich habe starken Tretschbachtalentzug, da würde ich also gerne vorbei schauen.

Grüße,

Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowcrash (12. Mai 2015)

Ich würd auch gerne mal im 7G fahren, ob es aber am Mittwoch schon klappt, kann ich erst morgen Abend sagen. Wie kommt man denn eigentlich aus Köln gut mit der Bahn in die Gegend?


----------



## sun909 (12. Mai 2015)

Hi,
nach Königswinter fährt der Zug ab K-HBF ohne Umstieg. Sind dann ca 500m bis Treffpunkt Eingang Nachtigallental.

Für Ramersdorf steigst du in Oberkassel oder Beuel aus. Sind dann ca 1km zurück oder 3km weiter bis zum Treffpunkt am P&R Parkplatz.

Ich kann die Woche leider nicht...

Grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. Mai 2015)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> Hej Leute,
> 
> Dienstag wird bei mir leider nichts, soll doch auch gewittern oder? Ich wäre aber Mittwoch am Start, wie sieht es bei euch aus? Ich habe starken Tretschbachtalentzug, da würde ich also gerne vorbei schauen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Flo, würde dir gerne beim "Rückfall" helfen, geht bei mir Mi./Do./Fr. jeweils gegen Abend gut ...


----------



## sibu (12. Mai 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Ich würd auch gerne mal im 7G fahren, ob es aber am Mittwoch schon klappt, kann ich erst morgen Abend sagen. Wie kommt man denn eigentlich aus Köln gut mit der Bahn in die Gegend?


Sofern du kein Studentticket hast: Fahrpeis Köln - Königswinter bei Preisstufe 4 sind 7,70 € auf der Einzelkarte zuzüglich Fahrrad (2a) zu 2,80. Die Züge fahren bis gegen 20.00 alle halbe Stunde, danach stündlich.


----------



## BN_Nik (12. Mai 2015)

Über eine Tour durchs Tretschbachtal würde ich mich auch freuen, bin noch garnicht dort gewesen.
Grüße Dominik


----------



## cryo (12. Mai 2015)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> Ich habe starken Tretschbachtalentzug, da würde ich also gerne vorbei schauen.


Ich wollte gestern dort fahren und habe mich nach der Löwenburg Träumereien hingegeben und bin dann im Schmelztal gelandet... 

Ich fahre morgen früh, ca. 9:00 Uhr Eingang Nachtigallental. Diesmal ohne das Abbiegen ins TBT zu verpennen  Wer mit will möge bescheid sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (12. Mai 2015)

Der untere Teil war letztens dank zweier fehlender Brücken und quer liegender Bäume nur schwer befahrbar...

Wenn es wieder besser ist, gerne melden.

Ach ja, und rund um den Lohrberg wurde auch gewütet, der schöne Spielplatz ist wieder Putt... 

Grüße


----------



## cryo (12. Mai 2015)

jetzt kann ich doch abends. Also ca. 17:00 Uhr Eingang Nachtigallental.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Mai 2015)

@ sun909 unterer Teil ist wieder frei, als Brücke wurde ein Ca 10cm breites northshore Element verbaut. 


Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Hasi (12. Mai 2015)

Hej zusammen,

also ich kann erst 18:30 Uhr und würde Ramersdorf vorschlagen. Wie sieht es aus?

Grüße,

Florian


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. Mai 2015)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> Hej zusammen,
> 
> also ich kann erst 18:30 Uhr und würde Ramersdorf vorschlagen. Wie sieht es aus?
> 
> ...



Flo: 18:30 Uhr Ramersdorf ist für mich OK; ich muß auch erst von außerhalb heranfahren. Bis morgen, Bernd.


----------



## sibu (12. Mai 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Der untere Teil war letztens dank zweier fehlender Brücken und quer liegender Bäume nur schwer befahrbar...
> 
> Wenn es wieder besser ist, gerne melden.
> 
> ...


Es sind inzwischen noch ganz andere Sachen nicht mehr fahrbar: Im Schmelztal ist der Butterweg mit Baumstämmen und -kronen auf 800 m Länge  unpassierbar gemacht worden. Oben dachte ich, das die frischen Traktorspuren den Weg wieder fahrbarer machen, aber kurz darauf kamen erst einzelen Baumstämme, und dann war praktisch alles dicht.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. Mai 2015)

... "T-tal" war wieder gut fahrbar. Aber auf der Rückseite Abfahrt "B-berge oben" einige Stöcke und kleinere Baumstücke, eins dabei nicht einsehbar hinter einer Absprungkante recht kurz vor dem Einscheren auf die übliche B-Berg-Abfahrt => Obacht!


----------



## BN_Nik (12. Mai 2015)

1830 passt mir auch, werde mich dann anschließen. VG


----------



## sun909 (12. Mai 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> @ sun909 unterer Teil ist wieder frei, als Brücke wurde ein Ca 10cm breites northshore Element verbaut.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk



Super! Dachte schon, dass wg Wegeplan gestrichen... 

Grüße!


----------



## Snowcrash (13. Mai 2015)

sibu schrieb:


> Sofern du kein Studentticket hast: Fahrpeis Köln - Königswinter bei Preisstufe 4 sind 7,70 € auf der Einzelkarte zuzüglich Fahrrad (2a) zu 2,80. Die Züge fahren bis gegen 20.00 alle halbe Stunde, danach stündlich.



Danke für die Info, auf die Dauer wird das aber schon teuer... Heute wird's bei mir jedenfalls nix, vielleicht ergibt sich am Wochenende ja was. Falls sonst noch wer aus Köln Interesse hat, kann man sich ja eventuell ein Gruppenticket oder Spritgeld teilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (13. Mai 2015)

Von wo kommst du denn? Fahre manchmal von der Südstadt Gen 7G...

Grüße


----------



## noocelo (13. Mai 2015)

wär' ich grundsätzlich auch dabei.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Mai 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> wär' ich grundsätzlich auch dabei.



Generell oder heute um 18:30 Ramersdorf P&R?


----------



## noocelo (13. Mai 2015)

generell beim geteilte-kosten-regelmäßig-raus-aus-der-stadt-plan


----------



## BN_Nik (13. Mai 2015)

Muss leider kurzfristig Absagen, hab noch zu tun. Viel Spass euch!


----------



## Snowcrash (14. Mai 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Von wo kommst du denn? Fahre manchmal von der Südstadt Gen 7G...
> 
> Grüße



Ich komme aus Kalk, aber in der Südstadt ist man mit dem Rad ja schnell. Momentan ist bei mir aber eh Essig mit biken, da ich Probleme mit meinem Rad hab. Ich hoffe, das ist bis nächste Woche über die Bühne.

Von wegen raus aus Köln generell macht mach ich vielleicht noch mal 'nen ganz neuen Thread auf, wo man dann Fahrgemeinschaften/Ticketsharing organisieren kann.


----------



## sun909 (18. Mai 2015)

Moin,
morgen jemand Lust zu biken?

Grüße


----------



## shmee (18. Mai 2015)

Bock im Grunde ja immer, aber nach 5 Tagen biken in der Pfalz brauchen meine Beine und mein Hintern mal ein paar Tage Ruhe.


----------



## sun909 (18. Mai 2015)

Versteh ich 

Hier der Termin
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15354


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2015)

Hi, sun909 Lust ja, werden aber schon früher auf Tour sein! Wenn du Lust und Zeit hast kannst du ja auch morgens schon je Runde mitfahren...
Oder wer auch immer sonst ab 1000 Zeit hat kann sich per pn melden! 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## sun909 (18. Mai 2015)

Kann leider nicht so früh...

Grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Mai 2015)

Morgen beruflich unterwegs ... aber über das lange Wochenende bin ich gerne auch zu einer längeren Tour bereit!


----------



## flechte (18. Mai 2015)

Ich versuchs auch noch mal... Hat hier jemand Lust auf ne Ausfahrt morgen (Dienstag). Gern 7G aber auch woanders !?


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Mai 2015)

gugst du hier

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15354

Grüße Micha


----------



## flechte (18. Mai 2015)

Hi. Danke - Hatte ich gesehen! Wenn sich niemand für den ganzen Tag meldet bin ich um 18:00 Uhr dabei. Wo treffen wir uns in Ramersdorf??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2015)

flechte schrieb:


> Ich versuchs auch noch mal... Hat hier jemand Lust auf ne Ausfahrt morgen (Dienstag). Gern 7G aber auch woanders !?



Wir sind morgen in 7gb unterwegs so kurz nach 10 an konigswinter in Richtung südliches 7GB t-bachtal b-berge Bunker-Trail aber nur etwa 3-4h nicht den ganzen Tag, für Donnerstag plane ich ne längere Runde....  ebenfalls früh los...

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## flechte (18. Mai 2015)

Danke Delphi für die Einladung. Ich habe morgen jemanden fürs Ahrtal gefunden. Donnerstag geht aber auch was!


----------



## CRacing (19. Mai 2015)

Morgen!

Ich habe für die Tour heute Abend mal alles eingepackt. Mache es letztendlich Wetter abhängig.


----------



## Konfuzius (19. Mai 2015)

Dito.


----------



## KervyN (19. Mai 2015)

Jemand morgen Lust auf ne gemütliche Runde durch den Ennert?
Abfahrt 18:00 ab Sportpark Ennert 
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15358


----------



## sibu (19. Mai 2015)

KervyN schrieb:


> Jemand morgen Lust auf ne gemütliche Runde durch den Ennert?
> Abfahrt 18:00 ab Sportpark Ennert
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15358


Ist die Runde für einen geländetauglichen Fahrer eines Trekkingrads geeignet?


----------



## KervyN (19. Mai 2015)

Hae? Bist du Trekkingradfahrer mit einem MTB oder ein MTBfahrer mit Trekkingrad?
Also mit einem Trekkingrad würde ich es nicht versuchen.


----------



## sibu (20. Mai 2015)

KervyN schrieb:


> Hae? Bist du Trekkingradfahrer mit einem MTB oder ein MTBfahrer mit Trekkingrad?
> Also mit einem Trekkingrad würde ich es nicht versuchen.


Mit dem Trecker fahre ich noch kurze S2 Trails, wenn es trocken ist. Derzeit sieht es aber so aus, als ob die Wolken immer dicker werden.


----------



## KervyN (20. Mai 2015)

Na jut. Ich bin jetzt auch nicht der mega geile Biker. Also du kannst gerne kommen.
Laut Wetterbericht (http://www.wetter.de/deutschland/wetter-bonn-18220678/wetterbericht-aktuell.html) ist ab 18Uhr alles in Ordnung.

Nur wenn es wie aus Eimer schüttet wird es wohl nicht statt finden.
Ich bin auch nicht der Veranstalter. Das macht der Rainer. Ich trag das nur ein wenn ich selber mitfahre


----------



## flechte (20. Mai 2015)

Ich hab Freitag frei und würde gern im Großraum Kölle ne 3-4 h Tour fahren. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (20. Mai 2015)

KervyN schrieb:


> Jemand morgen Lust auf ne gemütliche Runde durch den Ennert?
> Abfahrt 18:00 ab Sportpark Ennert
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15358


Danke für den Tipp. Hat Spass gemacht - die nächsten zwei Wochen kann ich aber leider nicht.


----------



## Snowcrash (20. Mai 2015)

flechte schrieb:


> Ich hab Freitag frei und würde gern im Großraum Kölle ne 3-4 h Tour fahren. Wer kommt mit?



Ich wär nach wie vor dabei.


----------



## KervyN (21. Mai 2015)

sibu schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Hat Spass gemacht - die nächsten zwei Wochen kann ich aber leider nicht.


Ja, war wirklich Lustig. Aber ich hab schon nichts schlecht geguckt, als du mit dem Trekkingbike mitgekommen bist.
Das Nächste mal muss ich auch Reinschreiben das wir uns im Innenhof vom Sportpark treffen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Mai 2015)

Würde gerne Freitag so ab 16 oder 17 Uhr eine Runde durch das 7GB fahren; hat noch jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## flechte (21. Mai 2015)

@Rosinantenfahrt: Ich möcht mich gern anschließen! Bin im 7G bisher nur einmal gefahren...

@Snowcrash: Magst Du auch? Dann nehm ich Dich irgendwo auf?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Mai 2015)

Treffpunkt ist 16:


flechte schrieb:


> @Rosinantenfahrt: Ich möcht mich gern anschließen! Bin im 7G bisher nur einmal gefahren...
> 
> @Snowcrash: Magst Du auch? Dann nehm ich Dich irgendwo auf?



Prima! Wir treffen uns am Freitag um 16:30 Uhr gegenüber der T-mobile-Zentrale; dort steht bei der Fußgängerampel ein ca. 1 m hoher Stein/Felsbrocken. Die Tour wird wohl höchstens mittelschnell, dafür aber etwas technischer ...


----------



## flechte (21. Mai 2015)

Schön! Aber: T-mobil Zentrale - Fußgängerampel - Stein ??? Wo ist das?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Mai 2015)

flechte schrieb:


> Schön! Aber: T-mobil Zentrale - Fußgängerampel - Stein ??? Wo ist das?



=> Landgrabenweg 151, 53227 Bonn. Dort ist zwischen den Gebäuden ein größerer an den Landgrabenweg angrenzender Platz; über die Straße geht eine Fußgängerampel; und ca. 10 m daneben und recht gut zu sehen steht neben dem Radweg der Stein.

Eher technische Tour OK für dich? Falls nicht, könnten wir alternativ So. oder Mo. planen, da ich dann eine längere und weniger technische Tour fahren wollte, evtl. einen Teil des Rheinsteigs bis Linz ...


----------



## flechte (21. Mai 2015)

Danke, damit kann ich was anfangen! Schaun wir mal, evtl bin ich Mo auch dabei. Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowcrash (21. Mai 2015)

Ich wär grundsätzlich dabei, wär super wenn du mich irgendwo aufsammeln könntest, @flechte . Aber lasst uns vielleicht noch mal kurz klären, was "technisch" heißt. Ich fände es zwar durchaus sehr interessant, mal etwas technischer zu fahren, wenn ihr allerdings durchgängig S3 fahren wolltet oder so, weiß ich nicht, wie gut ich da mitkommen würde...


----------



## noocelo (21. Mai 2015)

@flechte @Snowcrash wie/wann/wo kommt ihr nach bonn? würde mich evtl. d'ran hängen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Mai 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Ich wär grundsätzlich dabei, wär super wenn du mich irgendwo aufsammeln könntest, @flechte . Aber lasst uns vielleicht noch mal kurz klären, was "technisch" heißt. Ich fände es zwar durchaus sehr interessant, mal etwas technischer zu fahren, wenn ihr allerdings durchgängig S3 fahren wolltet oder so, weiß ich nicht, wie gut ich da mitkommen würde...



Ich dachte an trails, die kleine Passagen haben, die vielleicht / max. S2 sind; sage aber alles vorher an - und bin jederzeit bereit, abzusteigen und zu schieben, falls es mir (auch) zu schwierig ist. S3-Stellen gibt es - soweit ich weiß - im 7GB so gut wie nicht, wenn es - wie Morgen zu erwarten - trocken bleibt; mir fällt nur eine etwas größere S3-Stelle ein. Wie technisch es wird, können wir aber auch am Start noch klären bzw. zunächst einen kleineren trail fahren, der evtl. einen Vorgeschmack gibt ...


----------



## sibu (21. Mai 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Ich dachte an trails, die kleine Passagen haben, die vielleicht / max. S2 sind; sage aber alles vorher an - und bin jederzeit bereit, abzusteigen und zu schieben, falls es mir (auch) zu schwierig ist. S3-Stellen gibt es - soweit ich weiß - im 7GB so gut wie nicht, wenn es - wie Morgen zu erwarten - trocken bleibt; mir fällt nur eine etwas größere S3-Stelle ein. Wie technisch es wird, können wir aber auch am Start noch klären bzw. zunächst einen kleineren trail fahren, der evtl. einen Vorgeschmack gibt ...


 Ich könnte dir da die eine oder andere Stelle zeigen, an denen ich Reifenspuren gesehen habe, wo ich mich aber kaum zu Fuß hinbegebe.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Mai 2015)

Laß' ich mir gerne zeigen! Ist ernst gemeint, da ich aus Zeitgründen meistens im 7GB fahre und gerne trails und neue technische Stellen kennen lerne ...

Morgen sollte die Tour aber geh- und fahrbarer sein, s.o.




sibu schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir da die eine oder andere Stelle zeigen, an denen ich Reifenspuren gesehen habe, wo ich mich aber kaum zu Fuß hinbegebe.


----------



## flechte (21. Mai 2015)

@noocelo : Wir fahr mit Auto - hab aber leider nur Radtransport für zwei...
@Snowcrash : vor cycleworks ?? - bin um 15:15 da !! (is viel Verkehr da runter!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pampa (21. Mai 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ist 16:
> 
> 
> Prima! Wir treffen uns am Freitag um 16:30 Uhr gegenüber der T-mobile-Zentrale; dort steht bei der Fußgängerampel ein ca. 1 m hoher Stein/Felsbrocken. Die Tour wird wohl höchstens mittelschnell, dafür aber etwas technischer ...


----------



## Pampa (21. Mai 2015)

doppelt


----------



## Pampa (21. Mai 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ist 16:
> 
> 
> Prima! Wir treffen uns am Freitag um 16:30 Uhr gegenüber der T-mobile-Zentrale; dort steht bei der Fußgängerampel ein ca. 1 m hoher Stein/Felsbrocken. Die Tour wird wohl höchstens mittelschnell, dafür aber etwas technischer ...



Hallo Rosinantenfahrt,
wann ist Start 16 Uhr oder 16:30 Uhr
Netten Gruß Pampa


----------



## PAGS-MTB (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,

mein Name ist Patrick bin 16 Jahre alt und fahre sehr gerne MTB im Siebengebirge. Ich habe zufälligerweise jemand namens Marcello richtung Königswinter getroffen und bin mit ihm diverse Trails im Siebengebirge gefahren und er hat mir empfohlen diesen Forum beizutreten. Ich weiß nicht genau, wie alles im Forum organisiert wird und die Regeln kenne ich auch nicht genau, aber würde gerne irgendwann in Touren mitfahren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 

Patrick


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Mai 2015)

Pampa schrieb:


> Hallo Rosinantenfahrt,
> wann ist Start 16 Uhr oder 16:30 Uhr
> Netten Gruß Pampa



Start Fr. 22.5. 16:30 Uhr


----------



## noocelo (21. Mai 2015)

flechte schrieb:


> @noocelo : Wir fahr mit Auto - hab aber leider nur Radtransport für zwei...


ok, evtl. ja nächstes mal.


----------



## cryo (21. Mai 2015)

PAGS-MTB schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mein Name ist Patrick bin 16 Jahre alt und fahre sehr gerne MTB im Siebengebirge. Ich habe zufälligerweise jemand namens Marcello richtung Königswinter getroffen und bin mit ihm diverse Trails im Siebengebirge gefahren und er hat mir empfohlen diesen Forum beizutreten. Ich weiß nicht genau, wie alles im Forum organisiert wird und die Regeln kenne ich auch nicht genau, aber würde gerne irgendwann in Touren mitfahren.
> 
> ...



das war wohl ich  Gut dass du hierhin gefunden hast.


----------



## GoldMTB (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo, darf ich euch morgen auch begleiten?
Grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Mai 2015)

GoldMTB schrieb:


> Hallo, darf ich euch morgen auch begleiten?
> Grüße



Gerne! Wie oben geschrieben, wird es mittelschnell werden, Stellen mit S2 können dabei sein; i.E. ca. 3-3,5 Stunden, 1000-1200 hm möglich ...


----------



## Pampa (22. Mai 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Start Fr. 22.5. 16:30 Uhr



Ok. bin um ca.16:20 Uhr da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowcrash (23. Mai 2015)

Sehr schöne Runde, vielen Dank @Rosinantenfahrt dafür! Anfangs etwas haarig, dann schön flowig - super Wetter noch dazu .


----------



## flechte (23. Mai 2015)

Ich sag auch nochmal danke ! War auch ne nette Gruppe. Gern mal wieder ins 7G!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. Mai 2015)

Gerne wieder!


----------



## KervyN (26. Mai 2015)

Hoi,
morgen, 27.05.2015, 18 Uhr geht wieder die gemütliche Rainer Runde los.
Treffpunkt ist der Sportpark Ennert, im Innenhof. Vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand.

Weitere Infos hier:
http://www.naturundfitness.de/treffs-touren-reisen/


----------



## sun909 (27. Mai 2015)

Moin,
diese Woche noch schwere Beine von der Pfalz, nächste Woche vielleicht wieder...

Grüße


----------



## KervyN (28. Mai 2015)

War wieder eine lustige Runde gestern. Sind danach noch im Blauen Affen auf ein Bierchen eingekehrt.
Nächsten Mittwoch wieder


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Mai 2015)

Wenn das Wetter hält, würde ich Freitagnachmittag eine Runde fahren; jemand dabei?

... und schon geklärt: Start mit den anderen Fahrern um 16:30 Uhr am Stein gegenüber dem t-mobil-Campus ...

Achtung: Termin aufgehoben!


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Juni 2015)

Habe für morgen was drin


http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15377


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Juni 2015)

Klappt leider nicht; werde versuchen, am Mi. abend zu fahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryo (1. Juni 2015)

ich versuche dabei zu sein, aber morgen habe ich eher mittags Zeit...


----------



## cryo (2. Juni 2015)

fährt jemand heute Abend? Kann ab 18:30.


----------



## KervyN (2. Juni 2015)

Ich poste hier mal einen Termin der gerade via E-Mail reingekommen sind:



> FEIERTAGSTOUR Donnerstag 4.6.2015  10.00 Uhr ab Sportpark Ennert 2 Stunden alle Levels
> 
> Wetter wird super !
> 
> ...


Mehr Infos unter:

https://www.facebook.com/events/664420840354461/


----------



## BN_Nik (3. Juni 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Klappt leider nicht; werde versuchen, am Mi. abend zu fahren ...


Wann hast du denn vorgehabt zu starten? Und wo, Ramersdorf?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Juni 2015)

Werde am Freitagnachmittag oder -abend eine Runde durchs 7GB fahren; jemand Lust & Zeit mitzukommen?


----------



## sun909 (4. Juni 2015)

Hi Bernd,
am WE verplant, wird nicht klappen...

Heute lange Runde spontan gedreht, 72km und 1700HM hat dann auch die nächste Tour  

Im südlichen gibt's doch immer mal noch was neues zu entdecken...

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (5. Juni 2015)

Coole Sache Carsten, musst du unbedingt mal zeigen, was du neues entdeckt hast.


----------



## BN_Nik (5. Juni 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Werde am Freitagnachmittag oder -abend eine Runde durchs 7GB fahren; jemand Lust & Zeit mitzukommen?


Wann hast du denn vorgehabt zu starten? Würde mich gerne Anschließen.
VG


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. Juni 2015)

BN_Nik schrieb:


> Wann hast du denn vorgehabt zu starten? Würde mich gerne Anschließen.
> VG


Würde gerne so schnell wie möglich starten, da später Gewitter sind; Mobilnummer kommt per PN


----------



## sun909 (6. Juni 2015)

Jemand morgen Lust zu glüdern?


----------



## sun909 (9. Juni 2015)

Hi,
hier ein Überblick über die Touren in nächster Zeit, die DIMB-seitig ausgeschrieben sind:


1. Heute Abend: Abendrunde im 7G
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15377

2. am 11.06. Abendrunde im 7G
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15380

3. am 16.06. Abendrunde im 7G
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15381

4. am 18.06. Abendrunde im 7G
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15382

5. am 27.06. Technischere Tour im 7G SCHONERPFLICHT-nur für DIMB-Mitglieder!!!
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15397

6. am 28.06. Tagestour S1-lang und viele HM... 
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15395

7. am 11.07. Kurvenkurs Teil I (nur für DIMB-Mitglieder!)
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15396

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Juni 2015)

Keiner heute Lust zu fahren?


----------



## cryo (9. Juni 2015)

Ich schon


----------



## Snowcrash (9. Juni 2015)

Lust schon, aber kein Auto .


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Juni 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Lust schon, aber kein Auto .


Schade, was ist mit Donnerstag?


----------



## Snowcrash (9. Juni 2015)

Ich habe gar kein Auto, macht von daher nicht so viel Unterschied . Sorry, war 'n überflüssiger Beitrag, bin nur gerade etwas frustriert davon, in Köln zu sitzen und in alle Richtungen 50km von den interessanten Revieren entfernt zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (9. Juni 2015)

umziehen, auto kaufen, bahn fahren. oder: fuhrpark um ein schwuckenratt erweitern (ich hätt' nicht gedacht, dass das so viel laune macht).


----------



## flechte (9. Juni 2015)

@Snowcrash : probier es doch mal im Grüngürtel !! Ich bin grad begeistert was der alles so hergibt...


----------



## Snowcrash (9. Juni 2015)

flechte schrieb:


> @Snowcrash : probier es doch mal im Grüngürtel !! Ich bin grad begeistert was der alles so hergibt...



Wir können ja mal zusammen 'ne Runde drehen, wenn du Lust hast. Dann kann ich dir auch die CD mitbringen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Juni 2015)

Wäre heute gerne dabei gewesen, bin aber derzeit nicht in Bonn ...


----------



## sun909 (10. Juni 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe gar kein Auto, macht von daher nicht so viel Unterschied . Sorry, war 'n überflüssiger Beitrag, bin nur gerade etwas frustriert davon, in Köln zu sitzen und in alle Richtungen 50km von den interessanten Revieren entfernt zu sein.



Altenberg ist nicht so weit. 

Der Jokomen bietet da immer feine Touren an. 

Sind "nur" 20km, 1h Anreise mit dem Radel, wenn du flott bist oder nach Lev-Schlehusch mit der KVB 

Grüße


----------



## flechte (10. Juni 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal zusammen 'ne Runde drehen, wenn du Lust hast. Dann kann ich dir auch die CD mitbringen.


Gern ! Ich bin öfters mal draußen - ist ja für mich gleich nebenan. Z.B.morgen Mittag (Do). Ab 11:30 Uhr? Ich hab dann Zeit bis 14:00 Uhr. Gern wieder treffen an der Kitschenburger? Grüßle


----------



## Snowcrash (10. Juni 2015)

@sun909 Jo, bin mit dem Schildbürger vor 'n paar Tagen mal durch Odenthal/Altenberg gefahren und war schon überrascht, wie schön es da teilweise ist. Kann mit Eifel/Siebengebirge aber halt trotzdem nicht mithalten. Die Tour guck ich mir bei nächste Woche oder so mal an, hatte mir der Schildbürger auch schon empfohlen.

@flechte Morgen kann ich leider nicht, die ganze Woche ist bei mir ziemlich zu. Wie wär's mit Sonntag ab 14:00 Uhr? Ansonsten halt nächste Woche, da hab ich wieder mehr Zeit.


----------



## sun909 (10. Juni 2015)

Och,
mit 7G kann es schon mithalten, die Abfahrten sind halt kürzer bzw es ist alles NOCH mehr Sägezahnprofil, sprich härter von den HM...

Dafür findet man von technisch knackigen Sachen bis zu entspanntem Flowtrail auf kleinem Terrain alles mögliche.

Eifel ist natürlich eine andere Geschichte, aber halt auch immer mit knapp einer Stunde fahren für uns verbunden. 

Ich habe leider auch nur einen 2-Sitzer, ergo meist keinen oder nur einen Platz frei.

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Juni 2015)

Heute Abend ist wieder eine Tour mit Rucksackleerung

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15380


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flechte (11. Juni 2015)

Schade - ich kann heut leider nicht!

@Snowcrash: an diesem Woe, bis Mi bin ich busy. Ich meld mich danach!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Juni 2015)

Heute abend dabei!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. Juni 2015)

Möchte heute vor dem angekündigten Regen eine kleine Tour fahren; jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## Pampa (12. Juni 2015)

Hallo Rosinantenfahrt,
wann und wo ist der Start?
Netten Gruß Pampa


----------



## cryo (12. Juni 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Möchte heute vor dem angekündigten Regen eine kleine Tour fahren; jemand Lust & Zeit?


nachdem ich gestern Abend nicht dabei sein konnte würde ich heute gerne eine Runde fahren. Wann/wo wolltest du starten?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. Juni 2015)

Falls wir ins 7GB fahren Startpunkt P&R Ramersdorf. Startzeitpunkt kann ich mich nach euch richten, wäre schön, wenn wir einen gemeinsamen Start hinbekomen; ich möchte aber gegen 15 Uhr zurück sein können, da dann der Gewitterregen kommen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryo (12. Juni 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Falls wir ins 7GB fahren Startpunkt P&R Ramersdorf. Startzeitpunkt kann ich mich nach euch richten, wäre schön, wenn wir einen gemeinsamen Start hinbekomen; ich möchte aber gegen 15 Uhr zurück sein können, da dann der Gewitterregen kommen soll.


dann sollten wir um 13:00 starten oder? weiss nicht ob ich das schaffe.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. Juni 2015)

cryo schrieb:


> dann sollten wir um 13:00 starten oder? weiss nicht ob ich das schaffe.


Ja, später als 13 Uhr wäre nicht so gut ...


----------



## cryo (12. Juni 2015)

ok, ich versuche um 13:00 da zu sein, aber wartet nicht auf mich.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. Juni 2015)

Wäre 13 Uhr Eingang Nachtigallental für dich besser?


----------



## Pampa (12. Juni 2015)

bin raus… Euch viel Spaß


----------



## cryo (12. Juni 2015)

Ja aber richte dich nicht nach mir, wird zeitlich sehr eng leider.


----------



## cryo (12. Juni 2015)

ok ich schaffe es doch, 13:00 Uhr Eingang Nachtigallental. Bis gleich.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. Juni 2015)

... zu spät, schon in Venusberg & KoFo unterwegs!


----------



## cryo (12. Juni 2015)

Ok beim nächsten Mal dann!


----------



## sun909 (16. Juni 2015)

Wetter für heut Abend blendend, husch husch aufs Rad!

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15381

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (16. Juni 2015)

Stimmt.
Badei!


----------



## GoldMTB (16. Juni 2015)

Ich auch, ....


----------



## flechte (16. Juni 2015)

Ich muss arbeiten..


----------



## sun909 (18. Juni 2015)

Am WE wir das Wetter ja eher schlecht, aber für Dienstag hat der Micha besseres Wetter gebucht?  

Hier gehts zum Termin:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15382

grüße


----------



## BN_Nik (24. Juni 2015)

*Offtopic!* aber vielleicht für den ein oder anderen Interessant! Ich würde mich freuen wenn in dieser Richtung, egal ob Pump Track, Dirt Park oder Flowtrail, etwas in unserer Region passieren würde.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Juni 2015)

Jaholladiewaldfee: Tut sich da was? Und könnte dort jemand von der DIMB aufschlagen? Von unterwegs, Bernd.


----------



## sun909 (24. Juni 2015)

Bin gerade nicht in der Gegend. 

Ggf bitte danach auf die DIMB IG RheinSieg zukommen.

Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Juni 2015)

Mist zu kurzfristig! 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## sun909 (26. Juni 2015)

Und, war jemand dort?

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Juni 2015)

Morgen gibts wieder was

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15382


----------



## Dr.Hasi (5. Juli 2015)

Hej zusammen,

Wie steht es bei euch morgen mit einer wocheneinstiegsrunde um 18:30 Uhr in ramersdorf oder am nachtigallental aus?

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## cryo (5. Juli 2015)

Nachtigallental würde bei mir klappen.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (5. Juli 2015)

Super, dann sehen wir uns morgen! Ich habe sehr viel Lust auf Tretschbach!

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## Dr.Hasi (12. Juli 2015)

Wie sieht es diese Woche aus? Jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## sun909 (12. Juli 2015)

Donnerstag war der Plan.

grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (13. Juli 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Donnerstag war der Plan.
> 
> grüße!



Super Plan!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (13. Juli 2015)

Finde ich auch! Wäre ich dabei!


----------



## CRacing (13. Juli 2015)

18 Uhr am gewohnten Parkplatz?


----------



## Dr.Hasi (13. Juli 2015)

18:30 Uhr würde mir besser passen!


----------



## CRacing (13. Juli 2015)

Mir eher 17:30 Uhr


----------



## Konfuzius (14. Juli 2015)

Und für mich einmal 18:30 Uhr Ramersdorf, bitte. Mit Kirschen und Sahne.


----------



## der.anderehelge (14. Juli 2015)

Mir passt heute Ramersdorf ganz gut, Uhrzeit ist nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Omalos (14. Juli 2015)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Mir passt heute Ramersdorf ganz gut, Uhrzeit ist nicht so wichtig.


Hallo, worin besteht eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen euch und dem Anfängertreff? 

Fahrt ihr technisch anspruchsvoller, seid also eher ein Treff für sehr Fortgeschrittene? Da beim Anfängertreff momentan wohl eher Sommerpause ist, würde ich vielleicht auch gerne bei euch mal mitfahren. Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Juli 2015)

Der Anfängertreff, ist schon lange keine Anfängertruppe mehr...  
Aber weder hier noch bei den "Anfängern" wird jemand im Wald zurückgelassen oder zu seinen Glück gezwungen...


----------



## Omalos (14. Juli 2015)

Schließe mich heute wohl doch den Anfängern an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. Juli 2015)

Hi,
die Anfänger tragen zwar noch das "Anfänger" im Namen, sind aber vom Tempo und auch technisch deutlich weiter.

Bei den "Gemütlichfahrern" wird vor allem berghoch deutlich entspannter gefahren. Bergab dann technischer, aber inkl. Übepassagen, falls notwendig/gewünscht. Insofern für alle geeignet, die sich technisch verbessern wollen und keinen Bock auf Hetze haben.

Wer schnell fahren will, ist bei den Nachtbikern gut aufgehoben, wer es sich richtig geben will, bei den 7Hillern Samstags.

grüße und viel Spaß heute
C.


----------



## Trekki (14. Juli 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> wer es sich richtig geben will, bei den 7Hillern Samstags.


Die Zeiten sind vorbei. Die Nachtbiker sind inzwischen schneller unterwegs als die 7h


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Juli 2015)

Die Tomburger dürfte  ähnlich aufs gas drücken...


----------



## Trekki (14. Juli 2015)

Nein. Aus der Sicht eines Nachtbikers oder 7hillers ist TT sehr gemütliches Tempo.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Juli 2015)

Ohhh Gott dann weiß ich wo ich nie ne tour mitfahren kann/will...


----------



## Trekki (14. Juli 2015)

Nach den ersten Touren bei 7Hills war ich nachher zu nichts mehr zu gebrauchen. Inzwischen klappt es besser


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Juli 2015)

Wie sieht es denn nun mit morgen aus? 

Grüße Micha


----------



## Dr.Hasi (15. Juli 2015)

Ich bin um 18:30 Uhr in ramersdorf am Parkplatz!


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Juli 2015)

Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milanp1000 (15. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

als stiller Mitleser melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort 
Ich bin noch nicht mit jemandem hier gefahren aber ich würde gerne mal... Mein Problem ist, dass ich abends nicht so gut weg sein kann, da die Kinder noch ins Bett gebracht werden müssen. Gibt es auch welche die etwas früher starten würden und dann vielleicht so gegen 7 wieder zurück wären? Das wäre ganz wunderbar... Da würde ich mich nämlich gerne mal dranhängen 

Bis dahin, liebe Grüße, Milan


----------



## flechte (15. Juli 2015)

Das schmeckt mir - da wär ich dabei... ich würd dann auch jemand ins Bett bringen wollen.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Juli 2015)

Ich wäre bei solchen touren dabei sobald ich wieder fit bin und  fahren darf, dauert aber bestimmt noch 4-6Wochen


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Juli 2015)

milanp1000 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> als stiller Mitleser melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort
> Ich bin noch nicht mit jemandem hier gefahren aber ich würde gerne mal... Mein Problem ist, dass ich abends nicht so gut weg sein kann, da die Kinder noch ins Bett gebracht werden müssen. Gibt es auch welche die etwas früher starten würden und dann vielleicht so gegen 7 wieder zurück wären? Das wäre ganz wunderbar... Da würde ich mich nämlich gerne mal dranhängen
> ...



... mir geht es genauso, weshalb ich gelegentlich gegen 15 oder 16 Uhr starte und dann später wieder an den Schreibtisch gehe ...


----------



## Dr.Hasi (15. Juli 2015)

Hej zusammen,

wie oben schon einmal geschrieben würde ich gerne morgen eine Runde Fahrrad fahren! Leider kann ich mir meinen Tag nicht so einteilen, dass ich schon Nachmittags fahren kann . Nicht desto trotz würde ich morgen gerne nicht alleine fahren. Ich kann probieren um 18 Uhr startklar zu sein, auf jeden Fall schaffe ich 18:30 Uhr. Wo ist mir prinzipiell egal (ob in Ramersdorf am Parkplatz, oder am Eingang von Nachtigallental)!

Also wer hat morgen Zeit uns Lust zwischen 18:00 und 18:30 Uhr zum Mountainbike zu starten?!?

Viele Grüße,

Flo


----------



## CRacing (15. Juli 2015)

Ich würde morgen auch endlich wieder dabei sein! Wäre um 18 Uhr am Parkplatz startklar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milanp1000 (15. Juli 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... mir geht es genauso, weshalb ich gelegentlich gegen 15 oder 16 Uhr starte und dann später wieder an den Schreibtisch gehe ...


Wie gesagt, da würde ich gerne mal mit ☺

Wurde mal den morgigen Tag in den Raum werfen. Wetter soll toll sein, würde aber auch bei regen am Freitag fahren. 

Oder halt nächste Woche. .. 

LG. Milan


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Juli 2015)

milanp1000 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, da würde ich gerne mal mit ☺
> 
> Wurde mal den morgigen Tag in den Raum werfen. Wetter soll toll sein, würde aber auch bei regen am Freitag fahren.
> 
> ...



Hi, heute habe ich den Schreibtisch recht voll, weshalb es früher nicht geht. Danach bin ich 3 Wochen unterwegs, aber ab Mitte August zurück und dann zeitlich ziemlich flexibel ...


----------



## milanp1000 (16. Juli 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hi, heute habe ich den Schreibtisch recht voll, weshalb es früher nicht geht. Danach bin ich 3 Wochen unterwegs, aber ab Mitte August zurück und dann zeitlich ziemlich flexibel ...


Klingt gut


----------



## Dr.Hasi (16. Juli 2015)

Ok, 18 Uhr sind cracing & ich + 1 am ramersdorfer p&r am Start! Freue mich!


----------



## sun909 (16. Juli 2015)

Hi,
bin um 18.30 Uhr in Ramersdorf. Würde dann Rebecca fahren wollen, um Moerja um 1900 Uhr einzusammeln.

Nachher Bundeshäuschen angedacht.

@DR. Hasi: schafft ihr 19.00 Uhr am Parkplatz oder sollen wir uns vor dem Eingang Rebecca um 19.10 treffen?

grüße


----------



## Konfuzius (16. Juli 2015)

Sehr schön, wollte gerade nachfragen, ob um 18:30 Uhr noch wer in Ramersdorf ist.
Bin dann auch da.


----------



## sun909 (16. Juli 2015)

sehr schön


----------



## Dr.Hasi (16. Juli 2015)

@CRacing: wenn der ganze Rest sich um 18:30 trifft, finde ich, dass es Sinn macht, dass wir dann dazu stoßen. Lass uns doch auch einfach um 18:30 in ramersdorf treffen?


----------



## CRacing (16. Juli 2015)

Alles klar. Bleibe ich wohl was länger im Büro und komme so gegen 18:20 Uhr zum Parkplatz ;-)


----------



## Dr.Hasi (16. Juli 2015)

Ok, super viele. Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (16. Juli 2015)

@Dr.Hasi 
@CRacing 

ich starte schon um 17.00 Uhr. Wenn ihr das schafft, ich bin der mit dem dicken blauen (Auto!  ) am Parkplatz...

Sonst halt um 18.30 Uhr.

bis nachher


----------



## milanp1000 (16. Juli 2015)

Falls ihr schon um 17.00 Uhr startet würde ich mich gerne für 2 Stunden an euch dran hängen, muss dann halt irgendwann wieder Richtung Pützchen abdrehen...


----------



## sun909 (16. Juli 2015)

Hi Milan,
mach das. 

P&R Parkplatz in Ramersdorf kennst du?

grüße


----------



## CRacing (16. Juli 2015)

Hey Carsten, 

das klingt sehr verlockend! Dann müsste ich halt was früher Feierabend machen. Ich versuche gegen 17 Uhr da zu sein!  Bis gleich!


----------



## milanp1000 (16. Juli 2015)

Super, ja den kenn ich 

Bis nachher...


----------



## sun909 (16. Juli 2015)

ok,
bin jetzt offline...
grüße


----------



## milanp1000 (16. Juli 2015)

Bin am Park and ride. Hoffe ich finde euch.

Kann euch leider noch nicht erblicken...


----------



## CRacing (16. Juli 2015)

In 3 min da!


----------



## milanp1000 (16. Juli 2015)

Hey Jungs! 
Vielen Dank für die runde, hat Spaß gemacht und cool zu sehen was es tolle trails direkt vor meiner Haustür gibt. 

Ein besonderen Dank an Carsten fürs guiden! Witzig dass man sich auf diese Weise wieder gesehen hat. Hat mich sehr gefreut! 

Kinder schlafen... Entspannung. ..

LG Milan

PS ihr seid mir doch konditionell ziemlich überlegen. .. da muss ich was tun. ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (16. Juli 2015)

Jo,
man könnte meinen, es waren Tomburger an Bord 

2x Stunt, 2x Platt, 1x Freilauf durch... Teilnehmer allein im Wald auf weiter Flur und nur die Hälfte im Ziel... Ei Ei Ei...

Und dann noch besch... Essen im Bundeshäuschen... 

Naja, können wir besser 

Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Juli 2015)

Klingt nach spass!


----------



## sun909 (16. Juli 2015)

milanp1000 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs!
> Vielen Dank für die runde, hat Spaß gemacht und cool zu sehen was es tolle trails direkt vor meiner Haustür gibt.
> 
> Ein besonderen Dank an Carsten fürs guiden! Witzig dass man sich auf diese Weise wieder gesehen hat. Hat mich sehr gefreut!
> ...



In der Tat, die Welt ist klein 

Kondition kommt schnell bei 2x die Woche Feierabendrunde. Waren in dem ersten Teil auch recht flott, normal entspannter.

Mail kommt dann die Tage.

Grüße!


----------



## sibu (16. Juli 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Und dann noch besch... Essen im Bundeshäuschen...


Hatten wir letztens auch, hat das System oder war bei dem schönen Wetter nur zu viel lost?


----------



## sun909 (17. Juli 2015)

Viel los war nicht mehr...

Currywurst war eine nicht-geschnittene Bratwurst mit einer Sauce, die nach "ordentlich mit Ketchup gestreckt" schmeckte samt Pommes nicht-durch...

Salat Melone war Fertigsalat a la Aldi und nicht lecker...

Strammer Max habe ich nicht probiert. Service immer zum Schmunzeln dort 

Und der Konjunktur geht es gut, viele viele Waggons heut Abend


----------



## sun909 (17. Juli 2015)

ach ja, bevor wir es vergessen:

Werden nochmals für WE-Touren usw einen E-Mail Verteiler probieren. Wer mit aufgenommen werden möchte, sollte mir kurzfristig seine E-Mail Adresse zukommen lassen.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (17. Juli 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> In der Tat, die Welt ist klein
> 
> Kondition kommt schnell bei 2x die Woche Feierabendrunde. Waren in dem ersten Teil auch recht flott, normal entspannter.
> 
> ...



Soviel zu GEMÜTLICHFAHRER!


----------



## sun909 (17. Juli 2015)

Ah das Phantom 

Wo warst du denn gestern wieder? Außerdem waren wir im 3. Drittel sehr gemütlich unterwegs dank Guide-Panne 

grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (17. Juli 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ah das Phantom
> 
> Wo warst du denn gestern wieder? Außerdem waren wir im 3. Drittel sehr gemütlich unterwegs dank Guide-Panne
> 
> grüße



Hatte im TT-Chat abgrsagt.Musste Dinge am Schreibtisch erledigen,dir Mittwoch liegen geblieben sind :-(!


----------



## sun909 (17. Juli 2015)

ach so, 
na dann...

Trete deinen Herren mal wg. des Doodle in den Hintern, der Konfuze harrt da ja noch auf Antwort...

grüße


----------



## cyclopath (17. Juli 2015)

Ich habe mal ein wenig mit der GoPro Software gespielt.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Juli 2015)

Hey, gute Musik, guter Schnitt, gute Bilder und R-R sowie N-F-T in den wesentlichen Teilen `drin! Kannst Du mir das Video zukommen lassen?


----------



## sun909 (17. Juli 2015)

Nett


----------



## Trekki (17. Juli 2015)

cyclopath schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein wenig mit der GoPro Software gespielt.


Mehr davon


----------



## milanp1000 (17. Juli 2015)

Sehr cool


----------



## milanp1000 (17. Juli 2015)

ps.: fancy Laufrad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flechte (18. Juli 2015)

Hi! Ich habe am kommenden Dienstag den ganzen Tag frei. Mag jemand schon Morgens/Mittags starten?? 7G oder woanders? Kleinen Einkehrschwung...
Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## milanp1000 (18. Juli 2015)

Klingt verlockend ☺ muss ich ein wenig planen, meld mich ☺


----------



## cryo (18. Juli 2015)

flechte schrieb:


> Hi! Ich habe am kommenden Dienstag den ganzen Tag frei. Mag jemand schon Morgens/Mittags starten?? 7G oder woanders? Kleinen Einkehrschwung...
> Schönes Wochenende!


ich wäre auch dabei, kann ab 10:30 im Falle von 7G


----------



## noocelo (18. Juli 2015)

@flechte fährst du zufällig mit'm auto von kölle in's 7G? wenn ja, ginge da noch ein plätzchen?


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Juli 2015)

Ach was würde ich dafür geben schon wieder mitfahren zu konnen...


----------



## flechte (20. Juli 2015)

@delphi1507 : Was ist los? Wieder was kaputt? Oder die Kinder? Schließ Dich doch an!


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Juli 2015)

Ich hab nen kaputtes Schlüsselbein seit dem 30.6.....


----------



## flechte (20. Juli 2015)

Oh! Dann gute Genesung! Das dauert ja nen bissle. Da kannst ja fast von der Saison 2016 träumen... Alles Gute!


----------



## milanp1000 (20. Juli 2015)

flechte schrieb:


> Hi! Ich habe am kommenden Dienstag den ganzen Tag frei. Mag jemand schon Morgens/Mittags starten?? 7G oder woanders? Kleinen Einkehrschwung...
> Schönes Wochenende!


Kann leider doch nicht mit.  Wollen am we nach Holland in den Urlaub und der wagen muss leider noch mal in die Werkstatt. Sehr schade... 
Wünsche euch viel Spaß!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (20. Juli 2015)

flechte schrieb:


> Oh! Dann gute Genesung! Das dauert ja nen bissle. Da kannst ja fast von der Saison 2016 träumen... Alles Gute!


Nix da! Nach 6 Wochen darf ich wieder belasten.... und wenn ich arbeiten gehen darf fahr ich auch wieder.... ggf erstmal mit leichten kram ohne Restrisiko... ansonsten sollten sie mich auch weiter krankschreiben....


----------



## flechte (20. Juli 2015)

Ich wär da nicht so sicher mit 6 Wochen...

Aber sobald Du klar bist gern was Leichtes durch den Gürtel - und wenn wir nur bissle pedalieren!

Grüßle Flechte


----------



## flechte (20. Juli 2015)

Ach so, wer Lust hat :   http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15473


----------



## sun909 (20. Juli 2015)

Hi,
ich versuche rechtzeitig vor Ort zu sein, sonst nicht warten...

Wollte morgen lange fahren, ergo würde ich ab 18.00 Uhr ab Köwi *(GEÄNDERT!)* noch eine Tour anbieten 

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15474

Wird dann vom Tempo her aber langsam!

grüße


----------



## zotty (21. Juli 2015)

hallo zusammen!
komme aus dem Ruhrgebiet und war letzten Monat in rossbach für 4 tage zum biken.
hat mir gut gefallen aber mir fehlen die Ortskenntnisse.
wollte nochmal mit 5-6 kollegen dort biken. hat einer von euch lust uns in der gegend zu guiden? oder einige tracks zur Verfügung stellen?
wir fahren gerne tgl.max. 50 km mit ca.1000hm. unser grösster spass ist all mountain+leichtes Enduro Terrain.
wäre super wenn einer oder mehrere uns da was zeigen könnten. HIER im tread oder als PM


----------



## Trekki (21. Juli 2015)

hast Du schon mal in die Lastminute Termine geschaut? KBU ist da gut vertreten -> Post 490 von sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowcrash (21. Juli 2015)

Schöne Tour, vielen Dank @cryo dafür. Vor allem auch für die Technik-Tipps!


----------



## sibu (21. Juli 2015)

Von mir auch ein Danke für die nette Tour, trotz des Blech (äh, Plastik-)Schadens im fast traillosen Wald.


----------



## zotty (21. Juli 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> hast Du schon mal in die Lastminute Termine geschaut? KBU ist da gut vertreten -> Post 490 von sun909


denke das du mich damit meintest?
habe da keine touren im raum rossbach gesehen.
werde mich mal mit sun909 setzen. DANKE!


----------



## Trekki (22. Juli 2015)

zotty, ja ich meinte Dich. Da Du im "Siebengebirge" Forum schreibst, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass Du auch dort Touren suchst.


----------



## Seits (22. Juli 2015)

Danke für die nette "kleine" Runde gestern. Hat echt Spass gemacht


----------



## cryo (22. Juli 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Schöne Tour, vielen Dank @cryo dafür. Vor allem auch für die Technik-Tipps!


gerne, hat Spaß gemacht. Der mit den Tipps war allerdings der Sun909. Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## sun909 (23. Juli 2015)

Na, wird ja volle Hütte heute werden. 

Was ist denn mit dem Jerry @Sechser ?

Lange nicht mehr gesehen, irgendwer was gehört?

grüße


----------



## Dart (23. Juli 2015)

Anja und ich versuchen auch mal wieder dabei, 18:00 könnte aber knapp werden. Wo könnte man später dazu stoßen?


----------



## sun909 (23. Juli 2015)

19.00 ihr sammeln wir Mirja am P&R ein... Vorher drehen wir im Ennert wieder Verfahrkreise 

Bin jetzt offline, ggf. per Handy melden

grüße


----------



## Sechser (23. Juli 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Na, wird ja volle Hütte heute werden.
> 
> Was ist denn mit dem Jerry @Sechser ?
> 
> ...



= stiller Mitleser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (24. Juli 2015)

Noch kein neues Bike?

Hat dich die Pfalz so versaut  ?


----------



## cryo (24. Juli 2015)

jemand heute Abend unterwegs? wollte so um 18:00 Uhr im 7Geb starten...


----------



## P373 (24. Juli 2015)

Hallo in die Runde,
ich hätte Interesse eine Runde durchs Siebengebirge zu drehen und neue Strecken kennen lernen.
Bin dort seit einigen Jahren eher selten unterwegs gewesen und bin meistens von Rhöndorf gestartet.

Wenn sich Sonntag eine Gruppe zusammenfindet, wäre ich dabei


----------



## sun909 (26. Juli 2015)

@P373 
Heut war nix mit Bike 

Wie schaut es kommende Woche aus? Mi oder Do?

Würde gerne eine "harte" Runde fahren, sprich die 1000HM voll machen ab Köwi. Ggf. auch früher los, dann gerne mehr HM.

grüße


----------



## flechte (27. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen! Vielleicht schmeckt Dir Dienstag auch schon? Wann würdest Du denn Mi starten wollen?? - Vielleicht kann ich mich "freischaufeln".
Gibts das Gaffa Band vor Freitag??? (bin ab dann im Urlaub...)
Grüßle vom Flechte


----------



## Redfraggle (27. Juli 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> @P373
> Heut war nix mit Bike
> 
> Wie schaut es kommende Woche aus? Mi oder Do?
> ...



Wenn Donnerstag,frühestens 17.30.
Können ja wieder zu verschiedenen Zeiten Treffpunkte anfahren!?


----------



## sun909 (27. Juli 2015)

flechte schrieb:


> Guten Morgen! Vielleicht schmeckt Dir Dienstag auch schon? Wann würdest Du denn Mi starten wollen?? - Vielleicht kann ich mich "freischaufeln".
> Gibts das Gaffa Band vor Freitag??? (bin ab dann im Urlaub...)
> Grüßle vom Flechte



Dienstag geht gar nicht, sch... Wetter, gehe ich lieber laufen 

Denke, es läuft auf Do hinaus. Tape noch nicht bestellt...

@Redfraggle : 17.30 ist notiert, wäre ab Ramersdorf?


----------



## Redfraggle (27. Juli 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Dienstag geht gar nicht, sch... Wetter, gehe ich lieber laufen
> 
> 
> 
> @Redfraggle : 17.30 ist notiert, wäre ab Ramersdorf?



Würde auch Köwi schaffen!Der Abwechslung wegen.
Wie gewünscht!


----------



## AnjaR (27. Juli 2015)

Wenn Donnerstag das Wetter mitspielt, wäre ich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flechte (27. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand Lust Morgen oder Mittwoch zu fahren?


----------



## sun909 (27. Juli 2015)

Termin:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15489

Achtung! 17.30 Uhr Start...

Wird diesmal kurz und knackig, sprich 6 Berge, 30km, 1.000HM...

grüße


----------



## Dart (28. Juli 2015)

17:30 schaffe ich am Donnerstag beim besten Willen nicht . Ich würde aber eine Tour um 18:30 ab Nachtigallental fahren wollen. Jemand Interesse mit zu kommen?


----------



## Redfraggle (28. Juli 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Termin:
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15489
> 
> Achtung! 17.30 Uhr Start...
> ...



Hab mich zwar angemeldet,könnte aber sein,daß ich mich zwischendurch 
ausklinke,da das nach nen Arbeitstag doch en Pfund ist!


----------



## cryo (28. Juli 2015)

ich fahre nachher (ca. 11:30) Richtung 7Geb. Falls jemand spontan Lust hat


----------



## P373 (29. Juli 2015)

Donnerstag ist für mich auch nicht machbar.
Hat sonst noch Jemand Interesse an einer "gemütlichen" Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (29. Juli 2015)

Hm,
wird wohl nachmittags gut nass werden morgen 

Schaue mir morgen früh Wetter nochmal an... Abends soll's trocken sein.

Grüße


----------



## Snowcrash (30. Juli 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm, wird wohl nachmittags gut nass werden morgen



Das will ich doch nicht hoffen... 

Wenn es nachmittags wirklich in Strömen gießen sollte, würde ich den ganzen Weg mit dem Rad von Köln nach Königswinter wohl eher nicht fahren. Gegebenenfalls sage ich dann morgen aber auch noch im LMB ab.


----------



## sun909 (31. Juli 2015)

So,
da haben wir wohl Glück gehabt 

Punkt halb fünf hat es in Köwi aufgehört zu regnen!
Eine nette Überaschung in Form vom John stand noch am Parkplatz, durfte aber mangels Helm und Arbeit auf dem Schreibtisch leider nicht mit.

Die Begeisterung beim Stichwort "Eselsweg" hielt sich direkt in Grenzen, von Meuterei war glatt die Rede, hehe. 

War dann ein schönes Töurchen, mit Sonne am Drei-Seen-Blick und mit den 1.000HM hat es auch glatt geklappt, mußte aber noch bis an den Rhein runter und noch ein wenig über den Parkplatz hinaus, um die voll zu kriegen.

7 MItfahrer, einer hat ordentlich Blut gelassen, Barbaras Foto folgt?

Dann bis nächste Woche, Wetter soll ja wieder ordentlich bleiben, yeah!
grüße


----------



## Trekki (31. Juli 2015)

Bei dem tollen Wetter wäre ich gerne mitgekommen. So konnte ich Euch aber noch eine gute Tour wünschen und noch ein stündchen Büroschlaf halten


----------



## Redfraggle (31. Juli 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> 7 MItfahrer, einer hat ordentlich Blut gelassen, Barbaras Foto folgt?
> 
> Dann bis nächste Woche, Wetter soll ja wieder ordentlich bleiben, yeah!
> grüße



Wenn ich's hinkriege bestimmt!Schaut richtig böse aus ;-)


----------



## GoldMTB (3. August 2015)

Guten Abend,
fahrt Ihr morgen Abend!?
MfG


----------



## sun909 (3. August 2015)

Hi,
bin diese Woche leider raus... 

Grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (3. August 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin diese Woche leider raus...
> 
> Grüße



Schade!
Ich möchte wieder Donnerstag fahren!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (4. August 2015)

Ich plane Donnerstag zu fahren habe aber ein recht spätes Meeting. Weiß daher leider nicht ob ich 18:30 schaffe!


----------



## DasLangeElend (4. August 2015)

Wäre Donnerstag auch dabei, spielen, Strecke, Höhe,... Thema egal. Wir können auch an jeder Kreuzung abstimmen. Kann aber nicht vor 17:15 Ramersdorf oder 17:30 KöWi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (4. August 2015)

Ein Wochende in der Petit Swiss, zumindest in der ums Eck in Lux mit der Wahl zwischen Camping an dem schönen Flüsschen Sauer oder mit 80Hm extra hoch oben am Berg im Hotel 

Wilde Tiere gab es früher wohl auch mal in der Gegend, Angela hat direkt eines erlegt und fürs abendliche Grillen zurecht gelegt?





Unser Guide hatte eine schöne Tour für den ersten Tag ausgeheckt. Nach einem wahren Kotzberg zum Kalt-Einstieg, der in der Dienstagsrunde zu diversen Messern im Rücken geführt hätte, fing der felsige Teil der Geschichte an.






In allen Farben und Formen fuhren wir über durch die Felsformationen hindurch, eine wahre Wonne, was die Natur uns hier hinterlassen hat.





Die Truppe auf einen Blick





Hinterhöfe, sehr faszinierend und wir sind an sehr geilen Kletterfelsen vorbeigekommen, hier könnte man sicherlich auch damit oder wandernd eine Menge Spaß haben (für die Nicht-Biker-Fraktion/Gerade-Keine-Lust/Nicht-ins-Forum-Gucker...)





Eine Treppenphobie wäre für das WE abträglich gewesen, Manfred führt hier die Meute an auf dem Weg gen nächster Schlüsselstelle. Sehr schön, dass hier die Wanderer stehen blieben, um uns dabei anzufeuern!





Für unseren Photographen machen wir fast alles möglich, in Reih und Glied den Hang hinab...





...oder auch alle balancierend auf der Mauer...? Na ja, hier wurde gestreikt und improvisiert 





Hier wäre die Gelegenheit für ein Foto des Monats gewesen, aber keiner hatte Bock, sein Bike dorthinauf zu schleppen, der nächste Trail war verheißungsvoller?





Diese schöne alte Burg hatte am Vorabend ein Konzert mit Clueso u.a. zu bieten, das haben wir allerdings erst zu spät gesehen, wäre sicherlich noch ein Knaller gewesen mit dem Hintergrund. Egal, dahinter starten zwei Bachtäler, die neben einem Stunt von Petra einiges an kniffligen und engen Stellen mit/ohne Umsetzen zu bieten hatte. Flutschig war´s...





Zufriedene Gesichter gab es auf jeden Fall zu Hauf, auch wenn die Gegend deutlich mehr Körner kostete als hierzulande Ahrtal und Co. Die Gegenanstiege doch recht zahlreich und einige Male schieben und tragen hinterließen erste Spuren 














Kleine Übe-Stellen "Wie trage ich elegant mein Rad die Treppen hoch" gab es auch heute schon, das mit dem "Lächeln!" müssen wir aber noch üben, doch dafür sollte Sonntag genug Gelegenheit sein 





Ein Geburtstagskind hatten wir auch dabei, das mußte erstmal noch passend beschert werden und probierte das neue Equipment auch direkt passend aus. Fotos davon wurden indiziert, sind ja vielleicht Minderjährige anwesend.





Die Jungs wussten, dass sie nach dem Feierabendbier als nächstes jetzt die 80HM noch zum Hotel hochdrehten mussten, die Gesichter sprechen Bände, oder?




Moerja´s Reaktion galt derweil eher dem Grillmeister, der 30min Verspätung für das Futter verkündete







Der zweite Tag sollte eine T-T-Tour werden: Treppen und Tragen...

Der Einstieg noch recht entspannt über Wiese und Schotter fingen die ersten 200Hm mit einem munteren Wechselspiel aus Treppe runter und Tragen rauf an. Als ich zwischendrin auf den HM-Messer am Tacho schaute, traute ich meinen Augen nicht, erst sooo wenig HM und schon so viel Power weg? Das wurde ein sauanstrengender Tag werden und es hatte diesmal wenig mit dem Vorabend zu tun

Aber hier lächeln sie noch alle 





Schöne Fahrtechnik-Einlagen auf kleinem Raum, Tretschbach lässt grüßen





Hier schon Berghoch schleppen im Angebot...









Dank Dschungelfeeling waren auch die Temperaturen von 29° recht erträglich, nur an der Pausenstation müssen wir noch arbeiten, weder Eis noch weiteres Futter außer Restekuchen im Angebot, so geht das nicht, nene. Aber Cola en masse und eine lustige Bedienung gabs dort.





Ein kleines Extra (nur 100HM extra...) schüttete der Ralf auch gerne aus dem Ärmel, mit dem "Seniorenkettenblatt 28er" konnte man das locker hoch wie runter kurbeln





Für Angela gab es dann die erste Frikandel im Leben, mit Spezial und Kaltgetränk.





Ach ja, und das wird das entspannte Programm im nächsten Jahr werden, erst ein oder zwei Tage Bike und dann ein wenig Boot fahren, die hatten augenscheinlich eine Menge Spaß...





Bombiges Wetter, da macht das ganze eine Menge Spaß, gerade auch mit so einer entspannten Truppe und tollem Guide, der auch immer noch eine Extra-Schleife im Angebot hatte, wenn es vonnöten war.

In dem Sinne bis zur nächsten Tour!

grüße


----------



## sun909 (4. August 2015)

doppelt...


----------



## ML-RIDER (4. August 2015)

...war ne Superjeile Tour 
Danke an den Chefguide und dem Grillmeister und natürlich an alle Mitfahrer.


----------



## shmee (4. August 2015)

Sehr schöner Bericht Carsten, da wird man neidisch. Da habt ihr ja echt ne extrageile Tour gehabt. Wobei, sieht anstrengend aus, ob das was für mich wäre.


----------



## meg-71 (4. August 2015)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Schade!
> Ich möchte wieder Donnerstag fahren!



Ich würde auch gerne Donnerstag fahren, 18:00 ab Ramersdorf kann ich schaffen.

LG der meg


----------



## Redfraggle (4. August 2015)

shmee schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Bericht Carsten, da wird man neidisch. Da habt ihr ja echt ne extrageile Tour gehabt. Wobei, sieht anstrengend aus, ob das was für mich wäre.



Siegener Scherzkeks!


----------



## Redfraggle (4. August 2015)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne Donnerstag fahren, 18:00 ab Ramersdorf kann ich schaffen.
> 
> LG der meg



Klingt gut!


----------



## Snowcrash (5. August 2015)

.


----------



## sun909 (5. August 2015)

shmee schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Bericht Carsten, da wird man neidisch. Da habt ihr ja echt ne extrageile Tour gehabt. Wobei, sieht anstrengend aus, ob das was für mich wäre.



Gutes Training für den Umzug wäre das, Treppen und schleppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy844 (6. August 2015)

Ich würde auch gerne heute nochmal mitfahren.

Viele Grüße
Sandy


----------



## delphi1507 (6. August 2015)

Ich weise mal auf Folgende Neu gegründete IG hin es betrifft uns ALLE!!!: 
*Neues Landesnaturschutzgesetz NRW*


----------



## sun909 (7. August 2015)

Mail wg. Biergarten ist raus....

grüße


----------



## surftigresa (9. August 2015)

@sun909,
sehr schöner Bericht und tolle Fotos  

…. mal gespannt, ob die "Tour" gestern das toppen konnte


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. August 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ein Wochende in der Petit Swiss, zumindest in der ums Eck in Lux mit der Wahl zwischen Camping an dem schönen Flüsschen Sauer oder mit 80Hm extra hoch oben am Berg im Hotel
> 
> Wilde Tiere gab es früher wohl auch mal in der Gegend, Angela hat direkt eines erlegt und fürs abendliche Grillen zurecht gelegt?
> 
> ...




Schade das ich nicht dabei sein durfte. wäre gerne mit gefahren


----------



## DasLangeElend (10. August 2015)

Radelt wer morgen? Das Wetter kann nur besser werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (10. August 2015)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Radelt wer morgen? Das Wetter kann nur besser werden...



Kann leider nicht


----------



## sun909 (10. August 2015)

Neues Wochenende, neues Glück 


Diesmal stand die Biergarten—Ralley-Tour auf dem Programm. Entspringt den Altlasten von früheren Touren, die mehrere Biergärten zum Ziel hatten, diese aber den Höhenmetern teils zum Opfern fielen.


Ergo war für diesmal "nur" ein Berg eingeplant, dafür 10 Biergärten samt bösen Aufgaben für die 10 Freiwilligen, die sich eingefunden hatten...


Nach einer sehr interessanten Begegnung mit anderen Parkern am Morgen und 19km zum Aufwärmen, Eis an der Tanke zur Kühlung besorgen und Abholung der geparkten Getränke, ging es mit ein wenig Verspätung dann auch endlich los. Sonne satt war gestern, heute schien diese ihren Auftritt auf einen späteren Zeitpunkt zu verschieben. Gar nicht schlecht, dann müssen wir auch gar nicht so viel schwitzen heute..


Nun denn, in Beuel an der Rheinlust startete unsere Odyssee schließlich, nachdem wir von Oskar netterweise seinen Hänger ausleihen durften- was er aber mit einem eher sehr traurigen Gesicht quittierte. Er durfte im Gegensatz zum Papa aber (diesmal noch) nicht mit, wir brauchten den Platz für die Wegzehrung. Apfelschorle und so...








Die erste Station bestand zu aber noch zu 70% aus Kaffee zum Wachwerden und einem sehr lustigen Kellner, der auch brav jedem seinen ersten Stempel auf der Spielkarte verpasste und die erste Aufgabe damit als erfüllt bestätigte.








Der blaue Affe war dann eine härtere Nuss, der erste "Battle" stand an. Völlig gewaltfrei, ohne Supporter oder anderen Kram, einfach nur Mann gegen Mann....









Der Verlierer durfte anschließend sein Rad/Felgen verschönern und mit den liebevoll geblasenen Ballons verzehren. Und den ganzen Tag damit herumgondeln.







Humor war auf jeden Fall reichlich vorhanden.
























Vorher kamen die französische Supermöppse bei unserem Spontangast noch zu Schaden, die Implantate sind einfach nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren, ts ts.





















Damit die andren auch etwas zu tun hatten, fixierten wir dann das Haribo-Schiff. Leider waren Minderjährige dort anwesend, ergo wichen wir auf die naheliegende Wiese aus. Das Schwein grillte gerade und blockierte den Grill, daher gab´s eine Runde Rad-Ball...







Äußerst knapp ging es hin und her...







Hier vor dem Tor zum 2:1...

















Das mit dem körperlosen Spiel war aber nicht ganz zu realisieren, einige lädierte Schien- und Wadenbeine sprachen eine deutliche Sprache, autsch.







War trotzdem eine Gaudi und für mich als Schiri das Highlight des Tages!


Als Hochzeitscrasher betätigten wir uns auf der nächsten Station, naja nicht ganz, wir waren brav und haben nicht die Braut entführt J


Jedoch wurden die Ex-Erziehungsberechtigen aus NK von am Rhein einer zufällig anwesenden Freunden der Kinder direkt mal via Whattsapp festgehalten und quer durch die Republik verschickt. Boah, wie peinlich...



Nicht nur wir fanden das mit Hochzeit sehr spaßig, wir hatten auch Kollegen im Geiste auf dem Rhein...







Derweil die Gruppe 1 sich dermaßen doof anstellte, dass die Gruppe 2 schon das Spiel boykottierte bzw. gar nicht zur Leerung kam.

































Das Bundeshäuschen versöhnte mit Pfannkuchen für die bescheidenen Essenleistungen der letzten Male die dort gewonnenen Kalorien wurden an beim nächsten Halt direkt vernichtet.








Den versprochenen Berg gab es dann in etwas anderer Form als zunächst geplant, zu viele Pausen einfach 

Statt entspannt zum Ölberg zu radeln, gab es mit einigen Stufen (schon wieder...) die Blitze-Alm zu bewundern und die Einweihungsparty ist räumlich jetzt schon geritzt, würde ich sagen. Die Bar ist im Keller links zu finden, dann...


Fotos gibt’s hier keine! Quasi Holy-Trail...


Ein weiterer Spielplatz diente der weiteren Ertüchtigung der Teilnehmer der heutigen Tour. Ralf litt unter den Versuchen von Anja und Jörg durfte die Wurfresultate von Daniel ausbaden...




















Danach verscheuchten wir noch die Single-Mütter von den Spielgeräten und drehten, bis der Arzt kam. Immer schön auf den gelben Kreis schauen, aaaaahhhhhhhhhh







Die anderen checkten derweil die News im TT-Chats ?





Da unser ursprünglich geplanter Campingplatz ein kleines Nachnamen-Verwechselproblem hatte und ein Namensvetter dort unseren Platz brauchte, war unsere letzte Station am Rheinkiosk in Bad Honnef. Später eingetroffene wurden munter mit ins Spiel einbezogen und erst in letzter Sekunde der endgültige Sieger ermittelt...












Viel wichtiger als das letzte Spiel aber:  Wir hatten dort mit zwei netten Normal-Mitfahrern einen tollen Deal vereinbart:

"Ihr braucht nicht mitzufahren, besorgt dafür die Getränke (kalt, natürlich!)..."


Hat perfekt funktioniert, drei große Kisten schleppten die beiden an samt eiskalter Getränke, yeah!.










Würstchen gab´s auch und nach längerer Zeit grillten wir Würstchen und anderes mit voller Unterstützung durch Oskar. Ganz der Papa!












Der Rest der Meute entspannte sich derweil, auch mal schön?!








Das Siebengebirge schwankend vor Augen (nein, nicht wir schwankten!), genossen wir das Treiben auf dem Rhein.












Die Sonne sank und sank, die Laune stieg, ein entspannter Abend mit netten Leuten.





















Der nächste Tag begann wie der alte aufgehört hatte, mit Stuhl und Campingtisch 








Nach dem kurzen Frühstück ging es steil hoch zur Kapelle, um die Sünden der letzten Nacht zu beichten? Anschließend weiter gen Auge Gottes, das auch einen kritischen Blick auf uns warf.


Anscheinend waren wir aber alle brav und zur Belohnung tat der Tagesguide dann in Bruchhausen eine kleine Party samt Bierzelt und Kuchenstation auf.









So freundlich (ernst gemeint!)wurden wir als Biker übrigens lange nicht begrüßt, wir hatten schon Sorge, für den Genpool eingesackt zu werden und im Keller zu landen  .








Kuchen lecker, alkoholfreie Getränke auch und wir dann noch hoch zur Erpeler Ley und anschließend schön am Rhein über verbotene Wege zurück zum Parkplatz.




Dann reichte es langsam auch, der ganze Kram wollte ja noch wieder ausgeladen und in den Keller geschleppt werden, die Spüle rief auch nach Arbeit und irgendwer hat es geschafft, den Kerzenwachs über den Rucksack nachts zu schütten 


Egal, war eine lustige Tour, können wir gerne im nächsten Jahr in ähnlicher Art wiederholen!


grüße

C.







P.S. Bilder hier dabei, die nicht dabei sein sollen? Dann bitte kurze Info an mich!


----------



## ML-RIDER (10. August 2015)

Coole Geschichte


----------



## Redfraggle (10. August 2015)

Klasse war's!Sehr schöner Bericht,prima Bilder!


----------



## noocelo (10. August 2015)

... da ging ja einiges!


----------



## Freckles (11. August 2015)

Super Bericht, Carsten! Sitze gerade hinten im Meetingraum und lache mich kaputt! (habe gerade Leerlauf).

Schade, wäre gern noch weiter dabei geblieben, das nächste Mal dann!


----------



## Dart (11. August 2015)

Hi Carsten,
toller Bericht und in Live noch viel besser, das schreit nach Wiederholung im nächsten Jahr. Vielen Dank noch mal an alle Spender, Helfer und Mittrinker.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Konfuzius (11. August 2015)

Jawoll, sehr spaßige Veranstaltung! Vielen Dank ans Orga! 
Bin beim nächsten Mal auch wieder dabei!
Habe dank des "Highlights" allerdings bei noch keiner MTB-Tour so zerschundene Schienbeine und Waden gehabt, wie bei dieser


----------



## laspirit2014 (11. August 2015)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Jawoll, sehr spaßige Veranstaltung! Vielen Dank ans Orga!
> Bin beim nächsten Mal auch wieder dabei!
> Habe dank des "Highlights" allerdings bei noch keiner MTB-Tour so zerschundene Schienbeine und Waden gehabt, wie bei dieser



Narben zieren den Krieger


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. August 2015)

Es soll auch Weibsen geben, deren Krallen können es mit Flatpedal-Pins aufnehmen. Für alle anderen gibt es Schienbeinschoner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Es soll auch Weibsen geben, deren Krallen können es mit Flatpedal-Pins aufnehmen. Für alle anderen gibt es Schienbeinschoner.



Que?

Weniger Weizen hilft


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. August 2015)

Hat nicht mal ein ehemaliger NRW-Minipräsi so einen Spruch rausgehauen wie "Weizen statt Weibsen"?


----------



## sun909 (14. August 2015)

Saubere Runde gestern, hat Spaß gemacht, obwohl ich ziemlich fertig am Ende war au dem Rückweg 

Wollte morgen an die Ahr.

Start 10.00 Uhr Hütte St. Martin. Dauer und Umfang/Strecke offen, kann verhandelt werden.

Wer mitmag, meldet sich hier oder per Tel bei mir...

Keine Meldung=Treffpunkt wird nicht angefahren!  

grüße


----------



## blitzfitz (14. August 2015)

Ja, das war gestern eine saubere Stolper-Biken Tour, bei der die eine oder andere "unfahrbare" dennoch erfolgreich gemeistert wurde. Hat einen Riesenspaß gemacht!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. August 2015)

Jep, kann mich da nur anschließen, sehr gerne wieder, obwohl bzw. weil es für mich am und zum Teil über dem Limit war - aber das macht ja dann den Reiz aus, dort weiterzuarbeiten ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. August 2015)

Hauptsache, der Spaß bleibt nicht auf der Strecke. Dann ist das Limit positiv zu werten. Mögen andere anders sehen.


----------



## CRacing (17. August 2015)

Geht morgen Nachmittag/Abend was?


----------



## sun909 (17. August 2015)

Bin diese Woche raus...

Grüße


----------



## CRacing (17. August 2015)

Schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (17. August 2015)

Ich kann morgen auch nicht, hätte aber am Donnerstag Zeit, so ab 18:30


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. August 2015)

CRacing schrieb:


> Geht morgen Nachmittag/Abend was?


Donnerstag ist der Plan, da geht was


----------



## flechte (17. August 2015)

Ich wäre morgen und Donnerstag dabei !? Regen hört ja wohl mal auf...


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. August 2015)

flechte schrieb:


> Ich wäre morgen und Donnerstag dabei !? Regen hört ja wohl mal auf...



Sehr schön ich poste dann noch wo wir uns treffen

Grüße Micha


----------



## DasLangeElend (19. August 2015)

Hätte auch Lust, Zeit ab 17:00, Egal ob Bad Honnef Königswinter oder Ramersdorf.
Fully, Schoner und Spielen oder "gemütlich" Hardtail?

~Christoph


----------



## shmee (19. August 2015)

Donnerstag, Ramersdorf um 18:30, dann noch mal wieder um 19:00 für Später-Einsteiger. Geht Richtung Ennert, also nix technisches.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (19. August 2015)

Ist noch nicht ganz 7-Gebirge, aber auf jeden Fall gemütlich:

Wollte Freitag gerne um 14:30 im Ahrtal starten.... Vielleicht hat ja von Euch auch jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. August 2015)

Fr. 14:30 Uhr hört sich gut an, muß aber vorher die Anfahrtsmöglichkeiten anschauen, melde mich dann wieder


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. August 2015)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wollte Freitag gerne um 14:30 im Ahrtal starten.... Vielleicht hat ja von Euch auch jemand Lust und Zeit?



Sieht gut aus; kann von Bonn mit der DB anfahren und um 14:27 Uhr in Ahrweiler ankommen etc. jeweils einige Minuten später an den Bahnhöfen ahraufwärts. Wie schaut's aus, und mit oder ohne Schoner?


----------



## flechte (20. August 2015)

Ich wäre auch dabei - Gerne mit Schoner!


----------



## surftigresa (20. August 2015)

Immer mit Schoner!

Hab' mal Eure PN beantwortet.....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. August 2015)

shmee schrieb:


> Donnerstag, Ramersdorf um 18:30, dann noch mal wieder um 19:00 für Später-Einsteiger. Geht Richtung Ennert, also nix technisches.



Wäre gerne dabei, bin aber nicht sicher ob ich es heute schaffe, auch 19 Uhr wird knapp; falls nicht: Ein Weizen für micht mittrinken!


----------



## flechte (20. August 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus; kann von Bonn mit der DB anfahren und um 14:27 Uhr in Ahrweiler ankommen etc. jeweils einige Minuten später an den Bahnhöfen ahraufwärts. Wie schaut's aus, und mit oder ohne Schoner?


Ich könnte Dich, von Kölle kommend, auch linksseitig irgendwo an der 565 aufnehmen?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. August 2015)

flechte schrieb:


> Ich könnte Dich, von Kölle kommend, auch linksseitig irgendwo an der 565 aufnehmen?


Hört sich gut an: Wie wäre es am Endenicher Ei vor dem Baumarkt? Dauert für dich 2 min und braucht nur 200 m Umweg!


----------



## flechte (20. August 2015)

Das passt. Da freu ich mich aufs Ahrtal!


----------



## milanp1000 (20. August 2015)

Danke für die schöne Tour heute ☺

Hat Spaß gemacht! Freue mich aufs nächste mal 

PS: hinter welchem nick verbirgt sich denn der andere transalp Fahrer? 

Grüße, Milan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (21. August 2015)

Hallo Milan, der bin ich stunt-beck ( Micha)
Können gerne wieder zusammen fahren. Würde mich freuen


----------



## Nine_in_bonn (22. August 2015)

Liebe gemütlichfahrer, 
Fährt jemand von euch morgen vielleicht im Siebengebirge? Ich bin neu hier und würd gern ein paar fahrer und trails kennenlernen!


----------



## milanp1000 (22. August 2015)

Hi Nadine. Forum gefunden, sehr schön ☺ glaub es sind einige im Ahrtal heute. 

Von morgen hab ich nichts mitbekommen. 

LG Milan


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. August 2015)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ist noch nicht ganz 7-Gebirge, aber auf jeden Fall gemütlich:
> 
> Wollte Freitag gerne um 14:30 im Ahrtal starten.... Vielleicht hat ja von Euch auch jemand Lust und Zeit?



Danke, sehr schöne Tour; gerne wieder, auch Eifel etc. Grüße Bernd.


----------



## flechte (24. August 2015)

Ja, auch von mir! War prima! Schwerer Stoff zum Üben...

Ich kann diese Woche wieder Di und Do. Mag jemand?


----------



## DasLangeElend (24. August 2015)

flechte schrieb:


> Di und Do. [..] jemand?


Jo, müsste beides gehen, wie immer nicht vor 17:00 in Ramersdorf, jeder Treffpunkt Rheinaufwärts +15 min. Je nach Lust der anderen auch gerne was spielen.


----------



## Snowcrash (24. August 2015)

Morgen 17:00 Uhr Ramersdorf würde mir auch gut passen.


----------



## Freckles (24. August 2015)

Habe für Donnerstag mal eine flowige Tour eingestellt. 18:00 Eingang NGT

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15547

Grüße
Angela


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. August 2015)

es findet wieder ein Kurvenkurs statt. Es wird ein Kurs sein für Leute die in die Materie der engen Kurven einsteigen wollen. Auch gerne für die, die es vertiefen wollen. Grüße Micha

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15549


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (25. August 2015)

Freckles schrieb:


> Habe für Donnerstag mal eine flowige Tour eingestellt. 18:00 Eingang NGT
> 
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15547
> 
> ...



Aufgrund der schlechten Wettervorhersage für Donnerstag habe ich die Tour auf morgen, Mittwoch verlegt!


----------



## flechte (25. August 2015)

Freckles schrieb:


> Habe für Donnerstag mal eine flowige Tour eingestellt. 18:00 Eingang NGT
> 
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15547
> 
> ...



Donnerstag? Mittwoch ist der 26te - was aber seitens der Witterung klug wäre denk ich grad....


----------



## BN_Nik (25. August 2015)

flechte schrieb:


> Donnerstag? Mittwoch ist der 26te - was aber seitens der Witterung klug wäre denk ich grad....


Siehe ein Post weiter oben, wurde verschoben.


----------



## cryo (25. August 2015)

Jemand heute unterwegs? wollte so gegen 17:30 am Eingang Nachtigallental sein...


----------



## Freckles (25. August 2015)

flechte schrieb:


> Donnerstag? Mittwoch ist der 26te - was aber seitens der Witterung klug wäre denk ich grad....





BN_Nik schrieb:


> Siehe ein Post weiter oben, wurde verschoben.



Ja genau, die Tour war für Donnerstag geplant, aber findet jetzt morgen (Mittwoch) statt , weil für Donnerstag Regen angesagt ist.


----------



## flechte (25. August 2015)

cryo schrieb:


> Jemand heute unterwegs? wollte so gegen 17:30 am Eingang Nachtigallental sein...



Ich bin um 17:30 da!

@DasLangeElend : geht das für Dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (25. August 2015)

flechte schrieb:


> Ich bin um 17:30 da!
> 
> @DasLangeElend : geht das für Dich?


Klar, werde da sein. Komme mal mit dem Fully...


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. August 2015)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Klar, werde da sein. Komme mal mit dem Fully...


Schade das ich nicht kann, euch aber viel Spaß


----------



## Snowcrash (25. August 2015)

Zwei Tage hintereinander die 100+km Tour nach Königswinter und zurück ist mir 'n bisschen viel. Ich trag mich für morgen ein, passt mir doch besser, euch viel Spaß noch heute.


----------



## sun909 (25. August 2015)

Termin ist heute per Mail verschickt worden. 

Sollte jemand nicht im Verteiler gewesen sein, melden.

grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (25. August 2015)

Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht!


----------



## sun909 (25. August 2015)

Nine_in_bonn schrieb:


> Liebe gemütlichfahrer,
> Fährt jemand von euch morgen vielleicht im Siebengebirge? Ich bin neu hier und würd gern ein paar fahrer und trails kennenlernen!



Hi,
wenn es zeitlich passt, wärest du morgen gut aufgehoben bei der Freckles/Angela (s.o. verlinkter Termin im LMB/Last-Minute-Biking hier im Forum).

Ansonsten nächste Woche bzw Wochenende ist noch nicht ganz klar.

Grüsse
Carsten


----------



## Snowcrash (27. August 2015)

Schöne Tour, vielen Dank @Freckles dafür! Ich war so gegen Mitternacht Zuhause und hatte dann 115 Tageskilometer und knapp 1000 Höhenmeter zusammen. Zuerst hatte ich noch gedacht: Absolut richtige Entscheidung, es gibt doch nicht Geileres, als nachts die Feldwege am Rhein entlang zu düsen. Aber 30 Kilometer später sah das dann schon ein bisschen anders aus, ich weiß echt nicht, was mir mehr weh tut, der Arsch oder die Beine...

Außerdem habe ich noch 'nen Fuchs gesehen, der vor mir den Weg überquert hat. Ganz schön großes Exempler sieht man auch nicht alle Tage .


----------



## shmee (27. August 2015)

Junge junge, hut ab und Respekt, da würde mir auch alles weh tun.


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. August 2015)

So hier der Termin für Dienstag
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15561


----------



## milanp1000 (28. August 2015)

Hört sich super an! Mal gucken ob ich meine Mutter als Hilfe mit dem Kindern rekrutiert bekomme ☺


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. August 2015)

Überlege, heute eine Nachmittagstour zu fahren; jemand dabei?


----------



## cryo (28. August 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Überlege, heute eine Nachmittagstour zu fahren; jemand dabei?


Bock hätte ich schon. Ich weiss so gegen 13.00 Uhr ob ich es arbeitstechnisch einrichten kann. Wann wolltest du los?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. August 2015)

cryo schrieb:


> Bock hätte ich schon. Ich weiss so gegen 13.00 Uhr ob ich es arbeitstechnisch einrichten kann. Wann wolltest du los?



Bis ca. 14 Uhr bin ich noch in einem Termin; Start evtl. so 15 Uhr Ramersdorf ...


----------



## CRacing (28. August 2015)

Heute schaffe ich leider nicht, aber ich versuche nächsten Dienstag endlich mal wieder dabei zu sein


----------



## cryo (28. August 2015)

bin raus heute, zu viel zu tun. Dienstag bin ich dabei.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. August 2015)

Di. kann ich leider nicht dabei sein; euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Stunt-beck (31. August 2015)

Musste die Tour von Dienstag auf Donnerstag verlegen.

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15561


----------



## sun909 (31. August 2015)

In Lux kurzfristig geboren wurde die Idee ebenso kurzfristig umgesetzt.

Morgens früh um sechs ab in die Kiste und ab in den Süden...

Da BaWü wg. der 2m Regel ja nicht zu empfehlen ist, bietet sich ein Ausflug über die Grenze ins schöne Frankreich an.





Nahe Munster fanden wir eine schöne Kirche samt Parkplatz und kurbelten die ersten Meter entspannt nach oben. Der Parkplatz bot kurze Gelegenheit für einen Riegel, danach hieß es dann erstmal Rad schultern und Radwandern... Sorry Ralf... Bilder gibt es davon keine 

Der Höhenweg war schön felsig, und unschön mit Gegenanstiegen gepflastert. Mit vielen felsigen, verblockteren Stücken im weiteren Teil bot er auch einen Vorgeschmack auf die kommenden Tage, das Terrain ist doch im Gegensatz zur Pfalz eher rough.










Dafür schön felsig, was für Laufräder, Kurbeln und Rahmen einige neue Andenken bedeutete. Für uns tolle Ausblicke, auch wenn es eher noch diesig war. Freiburg war trotzdem gut zu sehen, der Schwarzwald dito...





Abfahrt genau nach unserem Geschmack, weise Linienwahl und Protektoren waren angesagt 





Nun denn, unser Navi bescherte uns dann eine abenteuerliche Fahrt zu unserem Camping, anscheinend sollte der Bus auch einen Trail spendiert bekommen. Im 1. Gang zuckelten wir den Waldweg hoch und waren froh, heile angekommen zu sein.

Wir landeten direkt am Stausee, an den uns die Tour am nächsten Tag auch führen sollte. Ein richtiges kleines Freizeitzentrum mit Möglichkeit zur Bike-Leihe, Paddelboot und anderen Sportmöglichkeiten haben die Franzosen dort hingestellt, auch Drachenfliegen, Gleitschirmfliegen (kommt noch mehr im Text dazu...) wird angeboten.

Toll!

Hier der Stausee, von der Mauer/Krone aus...





Auch heute wählten wir angesichts der vor uns liegenden HM und der Temperaturen (28°) die entspannte Auffahrt über Asphalt. Da ich morgens noch das 22er Blatt getauscht hatte, konnte ich heute auf diesem hochfahren, eine Wonne für die vom Vortag mit 36er Blatt in der Auffahrt doch leicht malträtierten Oberschenkel.... Ralf war trotz schwerem Rad wieder sehr entspannt berghoch, auch wenn er das Bergziege-Trikot zu Hause gelassen hatte. Der erste Anstieg führte uns zum Col du Bramont, ab da ging es über Forstweg weiter bis zur ersten Einkehr.






Hier gab es lecker Tarte mit Blaubeeren. Passte gut zum Trikot. Besser als der Grafschafter Goldsaft 









Leider kamen wir auch heute nicht um Schiebestücke herum, aber wir nahmen es mit Leichtigkeit, bei dem Wetter und Ausblick war das sehr entspannt.





Ging auch nicht lange so, dann über den Bergrücken in Richtung Abfahrt...





Die Abfahrt am Bockloch war definitiv das Highlight des Wochenendes, man wechselt von Dschungel zu schnellem Trail, dann verblockte Kehren und mehr. Goil.






Treppen gab es auch, aber zum Glück nicht soooo viele wie in Petit Suisse in Lux...





Der Weg führte uns an einem Bergbach vorbei, der allerdings sehr wenig Wasser führte, auch dort war es ein heisser Sommer. Trotzdem brachte es einiges an Abkühlung, alleine das Geräusch des plätschernden Wassers sorgte für das Gefühl, dass es kühler wird.






Grüner war es in der Nähe des Wassers auch, nur Brennnessel und Dornen blieben uns bei der Wegbreite heute noch erspart.





Leider Gottes mussten wir ja nochmals hoch, das zweite Bockloch wartete auf uns und vorab noch einiges an Ausblicken in die südlichen Vogesen.





Am Ende passierten wir auch den Wasserfall, der ebenso wie der Bach wenig Wasser führte. Für ein Touri-Foto sollte es trotzdem reichen und auch dieser Fels wollte bezwungen werden, trockener Fels=unser Freund!










Der nächste Tag brachte uns Schweizer Verstärkung und Butter für den Rallef (Fleurop schon verschickt an Katja???).

Abends sollte gegrillt werden, hier schon ein Appetithappen, den wir früh morgens ausmachten. Ein paar Kilo zuviel für uns, ok...






Von unseren Campingnachbarn, einem Drachenflieger und einem Gleitschirmflieger, wußten wir, dass heute Meisterschaften in Gleitschirmfliegen stattfinden sollten. Einen der Starthügel peilten wir während der Tour an und der ganze Himmel war heute mit den Jungs und Mädels bevölkert.

Ganze 7h waren die teils unterwegs, die Drachenflieger bei der Thermisch 100km im "Sattel". Wahnsinn, was da oben abging...





Bei uns erstmal lockere Auffahrt und Radsperren bewältigen.





Party am Himmel...






Am Gommkopf gibt es auch schon einen Art von Liebesschlössern, fast wie an der Hohenzollernbrücke, au weh. Ausblick gratis dazu.










Wir folgten heute dem Uhufels mit vielen vielen gut zu fahrenden Kehren. Ok, vorher auch mal tragen 






Der nächste Weg war ätzend steil, 27% Steigung, puh. Unsere Abfahrt mit vielen netten Zacken auf der Karte entpuppte sich als Fehlschlag, da der Weg noch geschätzte 10cm breit war und rechts und links Unmengen an Dornen auf uns warteten.






Selbst mit GPS haben wir den Weg oft kaum gefunden. Zur Belohnung zog ich dann 6 (!) Dornen aus dem VR und durfte erstmal in Ruhe flicken.






Dafür suchten wir uns den Landeplatz der Gleitschirmflieger aus und genossen das Spektakel.






Doch dann auf zum nächsten Berg, hier sollten die ja starten. Teils extrem steil und mit einigen Schiebepassagen versehen, waren wir echt fertig, als wir oben ankamen und Robin mit Krampf quasi außer Gefecht gesetzt.






Die Flying Bitches, äh Witches, klärten uns dann auf, dass wir uns doch völlig k.o. nicht unbedingt in der Startzone niederlassen sollten, immer diese Biker... Ne ne...






War dann eine gute Gelegenheit, Futter und Getränke aufzufülllen und um uns herum am Himmel tobte der Bär. 20 und mehr Gleitschirmfliegen, alleine und im Tandem, tolle Aussicht, einmaliger Anblick und sehr entspanntes Publikum.






Zurück an unserm Camping, wartete ein bequemer Stuhl, der Grill und kühles Kölsch...









Vom letzten Tag nur ein Foto, wir waren zu fertig, um noch groß zu knipsen und sind mit dem Regen wieder am Platz aufgeschlagen. Nächstes Jahr kommen wir wieder, die Gegend hat noch viel Potential zu bieten...





grüße


----------



## shmee (31. August 2015)

Super Bericht Carsten, das macht echt Lust auf selber mal hinfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (31. August 2015)

Ja Carsten, bitte das nächste mal Bescheid geben. ich wäre gerne mit gekommen


----------



## milanp1000 (31. August 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Musste die Tour von Dienstag auf Donnerstag verlegen.
> 
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15561


Dienstag wäre klar  gegangen. ..

Jetzt hoffe ich auf meine Schwiegereltern für do. .

PS zufrieden mit dem signature?


----------



## DasLangeElend (31. August 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Musste die Tour von Dienstag auf Donnerstag verlegen.
> 
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15561



Ich hätt morgen Zeit, wenn noch wer Lust hat. 17:00 Ramersdorf PR dann 18:00 Nachtigallental.


----------



## Nine_in_bonn (31. August 2015)

Hi ihr! Welches Licht würdet ihr denn empfehlen?


----------



## milanp1000 (31. August 2015)

Nine_in_bonn schrieb:


> Hi ihr! Welches Licht würdet ihr denn empfehlen?



Zitiere mich mal selber 


milanp1000 schrieb:


> Hab diese bestellt: http://m.gearbest.com/headlights/pp_133572.html
> 
> .. sollte neutral white sein...



NNäheres in diesem Faden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lupine-piko-gemini-duo-clone.653387/page-113

Kannst natürlich auch tief in die Tasche greifen und eine originale kaufen. Die kommt dann nicht aus China, ist aber deutlich teurer 

LG, Milan


----------



## milanp1000 (31. August 2015)

Nine_in_bonn schrieb:


> Hi ihr! Welches Licht würdet ihr denn empfehlen?



hier steht auch was... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/preis-leistungs-sieger-saison-2015-16-helmlampe.765910/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (31. August 2015)

Bei lupine Lampen dreht sich mir als kletterer der Magen rum... die haben sich als werbeaktion ganz schön was erlaubt in der Pfalz.... 

Mitten in der Nacht einen Fels taghell ausleuchten ist das eine, im strömenden Regen jemanden am Sandstein klettern lassen noch mal was ganz anderes, und das dann auch noch als Video vermarkten geht gar nicht.

Die Felsen dort gelten als naturdenkmal und das klettern dort wird nur unter auflagen geduldet, dazu gehört auch abgelegenen Felsen bis zum Einbruch der Dämmerung zu verlassen   und erst recht nicht im durch Regen aufgeweichten Sandstein, damit hat man der kletternden Zunft einen bärendienst erwiesen, ich bitte das bei der Entscheidung für oder gegen eine Lampe dieser fa zu bedenken.... 
Das nächste Video zeigt vielleicht einen biker der nachts durch ein gesperrtes Naturschutzgebiet schreddert..  

Sorry aber das sollte mal erwähnt werden...


----------



## milanp1000 (31. August 2015)

Ging hier um den Lupine Piko Clon.

Der ist aus China und die haben sicher nicht in der Pfalz gedreht würde ich denken 

Ps: Unbekannter weise alles Gute zum Nachwuchs!


----------



## delphi1507 (31. August 2015)

UPS den clon hab ich im Link doch glatt überlesen 

 hab nur was von oder das teure original gelesen.. 

Die Aktion hat unter den Pfälzer klettern für heftigsten Wirbel gesorgt zu mal der Protagonist (Profi) angeblich nichts von den Regelungen wusste.... Wer's glaubt.....

Und Danke!!! 
Das unbekannte kann sich ja ändern.... 
denke das ich nach Schlüsselbein op und der warterei auf den kleinen Mann ganz bald wieder auf dem Rad sitzen werde... 

damit ich meiner Frau nicht mit gereitzheit aufgrund von bewegubgsmangel auf die nerven gehe... 
Ihre Worte.... fahr endlich wieder Rad!


----------



## der.anderehelge (31. August 2015)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ich hätt morgen Zeit, wenn noch wer Lust hat. 17:00 Ramersdorf PR dann 18:00 Nachtigallental.



Wollte morgen auch ab Ramersdorf, werde aber 17:00 nicht schaffen. Könnte so 17:30-17:45 schaffen. 

@Carsten: Tolle Geschichte. War das echt die Ecke um Munster? Musst Du bei Gelegenheit mal mehr drüber erzählen.


----------



## Trekki (31. August 2015)

Danke für die Lupine Geschichte


----------



## delphi1507 (31. August 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Danke für die Lupine Geschichte


Ich kann gerne mal nach der Quelle suchen, im Augenblick habe i ch aber anderes im kopf 

Edith sagt: Jetzt konnte ich doch nicht wiederstehen


----------



## delphi1507 (31. August 2015)

Storry

http://www.climbing.de/newstyp/videos/klettern-bei-nacht-und-nebel-mit-thomas-tauporn-47492.html

Antwort des kletterprofis
http://www.kletterdorf.de/images/fbfiles/images/Bildschirmfoto_2015_07_09_um_17.png

Die Diskussion in entsprechenden Foren hänge ich mal nicht an da teilweise im nicht öffentlichen teil und somit nicht für jeden lesbar...


----------



## Trekki (1. September 2015)

Netter Film, aber bei der aufwändigen Vorbereitung wäre doch ein 5min Telefonat mit einem Local möglich gewesen. Falls die Ausrede "wusste ich nicht" korrekt ist ...

Das erinnert mich an die ganzen Bike-Videos, bei denen in slow motion die spritzenden Steine gezeigt werden. Dies sieht zwar beeindruckend und rasant aus ist aber ein ganz schlechter Fahrstil. Das Ergebnis ist fatal - die MTBler werden in der öffentlichen Diskussion als Wegezerstörer dargestellt.


----------



## milanp1000 (1. September 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das unbekannte kann sich ja ändern....



Klingt nach einem guten Plan


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. September 2015)

Nochmal auf die Frage des Lichts zu kommen. Wenn du etwas nicht sooooooo teures aber gutes haben möchtest melde dich bei mir ich habe da was zu verkaufen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (1. September 2015)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Wollte morgen auch ab Ramersdorf, werde aber 17:00 nicht schaffen. Könnte so 17:30-17:45 schaffen.
> 
> @Carsten: Tolle Geschichte. War das echt die Ecke um Munster? Musst Du bei Gelegenheit mal mehr drüber erzählen.


OK, ich hatte gehofft, dass der Wetterbericht etwas zu negativ ist, aber auf die Schlammschlacht heute kann ich verzichten, das trocknet ja nicht mal ein klein bisschen ab. Ich bin raus.


----------



## der.anderehelge (1. September 2015)

Für heute auch raus wegen Planänderung...Wetter ginge ja wieder.


----------



## Pete04 (1. September 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> In Lux kurzfristig geboren wurde die Idee ebenso kurzfristig umgesetzt.
> 
> Morgens früh um sechs ab in die Kiste und ab in den Süden...
> 
> ...



Niemals, aber niemals hätt' ich unter DER schlichten Blogbezeichnung ein solches Perlchen des Ausrittlertüms erwartet.... Maximales Dankeschön am Wochenmittelpunkt dafür! Aber die Mitbikers-bei-der-Ehre-pack soll der Carsten den Blauzungenpilz sofort
in Behandlung geben, gelle?! Unbehandelt wird mers doch sofort zum TTBler!!! LG, der Pete - danke schön für ein weiteres, beleuchtetes
Erdteil...


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2015)

@Nine_in_bonn


Nine_in_bonn schrieb:


> Hi ihr! Welches Licht würdet ihr denn empfehlen?



merde, der ganze Text verschwunden 

Nun gut, in der Kürze nochmal:

Lampe: Solltest du mit zwei Lampen arbeiten. Ist sehr blöd, wenn die einzige Lampe im Trail bergab ausfällt (Akku leer, Kabel locker gerappelt, sonstiger Ausfall...)

Von daher die Empfehlung:

1. Lampe für Lenker: 
http://www.amazon.de/CM3-Scheinwerf...=1441267644&sr=1-9&keywords=cree+fahrradlampe

oder ähnliches. Ist für den weiten Sichtbereich zuständig (schmalere Ausleuchtung). 

Vorteil: Keine Zollproblematik, lange Akkulaufzeit

2. Lampe für Helm:
hier ist der o.g. Lupine Klon oder die Lupine Piko selber zu empfehlen. Egal, wie man zu der Firma Lupine steht, die Produkte sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben und punkten ggü der Billig-Variante mit deutlich besserer Verarbeitung (LEDs, Platine, Wärmeleitpaste usw) sowie durch einen tollen Service und made in Germany.

Ob dir das den Mehrpreis wert ist, musst du selber entscheiden... Ansonsten halt den Klon aus Asien mit längerer Lieferzeit (4 Wochen solltest du einplanen).

Die Kopflampe ist für den Nahbereich (breite Ausleuchtung) zuständig, mit beiden zusammen bist du perfekt für die Wintersaison gerüstet. 

grüße


----------



## shmee (4. September 2015)

Alternativ kann man Magicshine noch in den Raum werfen, auch Chinaware, aber immerhin Verkauf aus DE und mit CE und Tüv und meist etwas besseren Akkus:
http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-880r-xm-l2/ <- Helm
http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-879/ <- Lenker

Bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner.


----------



## flechte (4. September 2015)

Dito! Ich habe gestern diese getestet und bin zufrieden!

http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-880r-xm-l2/


----------



## Nine_in_bonn (4. September 2015)

sooo. zumindest eine lampe ist jetzt im DHL Postkasten, das heißt ihr dürft gerne nochmal eine flowige Tour einstellen


----------



## Pete04 (4. September 2015)

Compagneros - supernett wie ihr hier die dunklen Ecken ausleuchtet! Ich muss hier im Hinterhof immer schriftlichen Antrag
stellen die Lupine schon im Stadtgebiet zu benutzen... Im Vollmodus sagt ja schon der Lichtkegel "may the force be with you!"...


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. September 2015)

Nine_in_bonn schrieb:


> sooo. zumindest eine lampe ist jetzt im DHL Postkasten, das heißt ihr dürft gerne nochmal eine flowige Tour einstellen



Na dann wäre da eine,
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15561

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milanp1000 (7. September 2015)

Meinst wohl
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15583


----------



## sun909 (7. September 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Na dann wäre da eine,
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15561
> 
> Grüße Micha



Zeitmaschine? 

03.09. ist vorbei...

Nehmen wir mal den hier:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15583

Aber hast du wirklich den Freitag, 11.09. gemeint? Nix B-Stube?

grüße


----------



## flechte (7. September 2015)

Ich habe diese Woche wieder Di & Do Zeit. Wer mag? Von mir aus schon ab Mittag. Oder wieder ab fünf oder so...


----------



## delphi1507 (7. September 2015)

Donnerstag könnte ab Mittag klappen so meine Erkältung sich denn bis dahin verzogen hat....


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. September 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Zeitmaschine?
> 
> 03.09. ist vorbei...
> 
> ...


Nein natürlich habe ich den Donnerstag gemeint.
Hier also nochmal alles richtig 
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15583

Grüße Micha


----------



## Sechser (7. September 2015)

Tja, wollte mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen geben - mich gibt es noch!  
Seit neuestem bin ich wieder neu bereift (äh, beriffen? beradet?) – zugegebenerweise nicht besonders einfallsreich: Plastikrad vom Hardtberg.
Habe auch schon eine kleine Proberunde bei mir im Vorgarten (sprich Kofo) gemacht – *HAMMER!*


Hammer ist allerdings auch, dass die Sattelstütze bereits nach 20 km den Geist aufgegeben hat.
Also Rad wieder abgegeben, warten bis ausbauen/einschicken/austauschen/einbauen etc. vollbracht ist ...
Angeblich 7–10 Tage ...

Heißt also, Kurvenmassaker, Pizzen und andere Besuche im 7gb kann ich hier mal wieder nur lesenderweise miterleben.



ps. Oh Gott, habe beim Bäcker neben Pete gestanden, ich glaube das mit den icons ist ansteckend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (7. September 2015)

Na Jerry, fast herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Könntest aber auch die Jungs das Ding ausbauen lassen,eine normale 10€ Stütze reinpacken (habe auch eine 31,6er noch hier) und dann ganz entspannt weiterfahren... Beim Neurad könnten die auch eine Stütze aus einem ihrer Aussteller reinpacken, das ist ein wenig schade...

Nun denn, ich bin auf Fotos und mehr gespannt, vielleicht schaffst du es ja bis zu Michas Kurvenkurs!

grüße


----------



## Sechser (7. September 2015)

Fotos? In meinem Alter nicht mehr ... 

Danke, aber Rad ist ja schon weg und zu einem temporären Austausch konnte ich sie nicht überreden.
Ich hoffe, die nächsten Tage regnet es wenigstens ...


----------



## Nine_in_bonn (7. September 2015)

cool. Ich bin Donnerstag sehr gerne dabei und hoffe dass das Wetter gemütlicher wird. Mittags fänd ich genial, abends nehm ich auch.


----------



## Nine_in_bonn (7. September 2015)

http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/b...Region__4Tag/4Tag__West__node.html?__nnn=true

Die Wettervorhersagt für Donnerstag ist super, also sehr gerne nachmittags.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. September 2015)

Wenn meine Erkältung es zu lässt würde ich Donnerstag auch ab Mittag fahren.... kann ich aber noch nicht definitiv zusagen


----------



## der.anderehelge (8. September 2015)

Ist heute jemand ab Ramersdorf am Start?  So ab 17:30-18:00?


----------



## sun909 (8. September 2015)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Ist heute jemand ab Ramersdorf am Start?  So ab 17:30-18:00?



Lust ja, zeit nein...

Check mal deine Mails wg Sa!

Grüße


----------



## der.anderehelge (8. September 2015)

Hatte Dir doch geschrieben das 11:00 für mich passt. War noch was?


----------



## cryo (8. September 2015)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Ist heute jemand ab Ramersdorf am Start?  So ab 17:30-18:00?


Ich bin in 30 Minuten am nachtigallental.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. September 2015)

Starte um 18 Uhr vor T-mobile; vielleicht sehen wir uns ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BN_Nik (8. September 2015)

Sind auch um 6 am T Campus


----------



## cryo (8. September 2015)

BN_Nik schrieb:


> Sind auch um 6 am T Campus


Na vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## der.anderehelge (8. September 2015)

War leider 15min. zu spät da, hab dann die einschlägigen Stellen besucht aber hab Euch nicht gesehen. Vielleicht nächstes Mal...


----------



## BN_Nik (8. September 2015)

Haben bis 10 nach gewartet, sorry, nächste mal!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. September 2015)

Schade, dass es nicht geklappt hat; Do!?


----------



## der.anderehelge (9. September 2015)

Do bin ich jede Woche in Wien


----------



## 98mahein (9. September 2015)

Hi, wie steht es heute mit einer kleinen Tour? Ein fortgeschrittener Anfänger würde sich freuen (also ich) =)


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. September 2015)

Liebe Biker, solange die Tage noch einigermassen trocken und lange hell sind, würde ich gerne eine längere Tour von Koblenz über den Rheinsteig Richtung Süden unternehmen; Ziel könnte Bingen oder Wiesbaden sein. An- und Abfahrt sind gut per Bahn möglich. Die Strecke Koblenz-Bingen hat ca. 110 km und ca. 4500 hm, was dafür spricht, am ersten Tag früh zu starten, lange auf dem Rad zu sitzen und zu hoffen, dass die Körner am zweiten Tag reichen (falls nicht, gibt es ja noch die Bahnstrecke am Rhein ...). Bei der weiteren Planung bin ich recht flexibel. Hat jemand Lust und Zeit? Bei Interesse bitte Antwort per PN, damit der thread nicht verstopft wird.


----------



## holk (10. September 2015)

Ahoi zusammen!

Ich würde gern mit meiner Freundin mal aus dem schönen Bergischen zu euch ins 7gb rüberkommen um was Neues unter die Räder zu kriegen, bin aber natürlich recht planlos was brauchbare Streckenabschnitte angeht..

Dürfte ich mal jemandem meinen bisherigen Plan als Link per PM schicken um hier nicht öffentlich irgendwelche Tracks zu posten?
Wäre dankbar für eure Hilfe.

Cheers
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (10. September 2015)

Klar kannst du... ggg ist je nach Termin ja auch jemand zum guiden bereit...


----------



## CRacing (11. September 2015)

An diesem wunderschönen Tag werde ich voraussichtlich ein paar Überstunden abbauen und möchte dann ins Siebengebirge. Ich schätze mal so gegen 15, spätestens 16 Uhr. Nur ne kleine Runde. Hat noch jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. September 2015)

Ich musste die Planung für den Kurvenkurs 1 verschieben. 
Hier der neue Termin. Vielleicht findet sich ja der ein oder andere noch dafür.

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15549

Grüße Micha


----------



## Pete04 (13. September 2015)

Sechser schrieb:


> Tja, wollte mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen geben - mich gibt es noch!
> Seit neuestem bin ich wieder neu bereift (äh, beriffen? beradet?) – zugegebenerweise nicht besonders einfallsreich: Plastikrad vom Hardtberg.
> Habe auch schon eine kleine Proberunde bei mir im Vorgarten (sprich Kofo) gemacht – *HAMMER!*
> 
> ...



Nix schlägt einen Astronauten - datt darfse werbewirksam ausschlachten! Warum nitt zu erkennen gegeben - ich werd' doch erst Postmortal jefährlich?....


----------



## Sechser (14. September 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Warum nitt zu erkennen gegeben



Ich muss zugeben, dass es in den dunklen Wäldern vor Mordor (also alles westlich der Stadtgrenze Bonns) noch einige Reiter gibt, deren Antlitze sich noch nicht  in persona mir gezeigt haben … 

Auch in diesem Fall kam der Aha-Effekt (Äh, war das da vorhin nicht der …) erst auf dem Heimweg beim mentalen Vergleichen (ja, noch geht das  ) unbekannter Gesichter mit zufällig aufgeschnappten Foren-Schnappschüssen.


----------



## Sechser (14. September 2015)

So, mal zurück zum Thema – unsere üblichen Antreiber haben sich ja in die Schweiz abgesetzt – fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (14. September 2015)

Sechser schrieb:


> So, mal zurück zum Thema – unsere üblichen Antreiber haben sich ja in die Schweiz abgesetzt – fährt morgen jemand?


Wäre dabei, in der Hoffnung, dass der Regen dann schon durch ist. Wann und was (und wo)?

~Christoph


----------



## flechte (14. September 2015)

Bin dabei. Gern P&R Ramersdorf 17:30 !?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. September 2015)

Überlege heute möglichst früh zu fahren, um noch einmal während der Woche eine Tageslichttour zu haben; wäre jemand dabei?

P.S.: Laut swiss epic-homepage hat das Team "Panzerknacker" den gestrigen Prolog heil & erfolgreich überstanden und ist nun auf der Strecke ...


----------



## DasLangeElend (15. September 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Überlege heute möglichst früh zu fahren, um noch einmal während der Woche eine Tageslichttour zu haben; wäre jemand dabei?
> 
> P.S.: Laut swiss epic-homepage hat das Team "Panzerknacker" den gestrigen Prolog heil & erfolgreich überstanden und ist nun auf der Strecke ...


Was ist denn möglichst früh?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. September 2015)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Was ist denn möglichst früh?


Für mich heute ab 15 Uhr, bin aber flexibel auch für einen späteren Zeitpunkt


----------



## flechte (15. September 2015)

Ich wär auch um 15:00 dabei! (ich hab aber ne Stunde Anfahrt...)


----------



## Sechser (15. September 2015)

Werde es heute doch nicht schaffen, viel Spaß!


----------



## DasLangeElend (15. September 2015)

Sechser schrieb:


> Werde es heute doch nicht schaffen, viel Spaß!


Dito, hab grad einen Stapel Arbeit auf den Tisch bekommen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. September 2015)

Jemand morgen dabei?


----------



## BN_Nik (20. September 2015)

Hat zufällig jemand in der Ecke Bonn vorsorglich einen ganzen Liter Rock Shox Gabelöl 5WT gekauft und möchte mir 150ml verkaufen? Wollte eben den kleinen Service an meiner Recon machen und hab das falsche Standrohr geöffnet, eine riesen Sauerei .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (20. September 2015)

Hey Nik, habe Öl reichlich da, bin aber leider erst wieder ab dem 26. in Bonn. :/ Falls du bis dahin nix gefunden hast, meld dich.


----------



## delphi1507 (20. September 2015)

BN_Nik schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand in der Ecke Bonn vorsorglich einen ganzen Liter Rock Shox Gabelöl 5WT gekauft und möchte mir 150ml verkaufen? Wollte eben den kleinen Service an meiner Recon machen und hab das falsche Standrohr geöffnet, eine riesen Sauerei .


Komm vorbei.... dann machen wir gleich meine Gabel mit...


----------



## BN_Nik (20. September 2015)

Danke an alle, ich wurde schon versorgt!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. September 2015)

Morgen fahre ich eine Nachmittagstour im 7GB, muss gegen 17 Uhr wieder zurück sein. Jemand dabei?


----------



## CRacing (25. September 2015)

Das ist leider zu früh. Viel Spaß dir!


----------



## flechte (29. September 2015)

Jemand Lust am Donnerstag Tagsüber zu starten? Grüßle Flechte


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. September 2015)

flechte schrieb:


> Jemand Lust am Donnerstag Tagsüber zu starten? Grüßle Flechte



Ja, da ich am Donnerstag erst ab dem Nachmittag "im Einsatz" bin, dann aber bis spät in den Abend hinein. Ab wann kannst Du denn starten?


----------



## cryo (29. September 2015)

Wer NSB "von hinten", also Richtung Einkehrhaus fährt, findet mitten auf dem Trail dieses nette Element. 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## CRacing (29. September 2015)

Stark!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukePC (29. September 2015)

Der Baum fiel mir auch schon auf - da war dann aber noch keine Rampe dran. 

Und eine Donnerstags - Tagsüber runde könnte ich mir auch vorstellen. Je nach Uhrzeit. Start um 11+-1 Uhr fände ich gut, auch wenn das wohl unpassend ist.


----------



## sibu (29. September 2015)

Das war hoffentlich einer der "Hier ist das Radfahren verboten"-Bäume


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. September 2015)

Jemand Donnerstag Abend dabei?


----------



## sun909 (29. September 2015)

Bin am Do nicht am Start...

Grüße


----------



## flechte (29. September 2015)

Schaut aus als würd links auch noch ein "nettes Element" wachsen...

Ja, von mir aus passt 11:00 Uhr !? Gern P&R Ramersdorf. Hab sonst immer so lange Anfahrt.

@Rosinantenfahrt  : ist das früh genug?


----------



## Dart (30. September 2015)

Anja und ich wollten am Donnerstag Abend ins 7Gb starten, ab ca. 18:00 wäre OK. Startort kann beliebig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. September 2015)

flechte schrieb:


> Ja, von mir aus passt 11:00 Uhr !? Gern P&R Ramersdorf. Hab sonst immer so lange Anfahrt.@Rosinantenfahrt  : ist das früh genug?



11 Uhr hatte gepaßt: Der Nachmittagstermin ist nach vorne ausgedehnt worden, weshalb ich nun schon früher Anreisen muß; schade. Falls es aber Freitag bei mir geht, werde ich hier wieder posten. Grüße Bernd.


----------



## cryo (30. September 2015)

Donnerstag Abend wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## Dart (1. Oktober 2015)

Wir starten 18:30 ab Nachtigallental


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Oktober 2015)

Allen die heute fahren viel Spaß!

Da ich heute verhindert bin, werde ich Freitag fahren (müssen), wiederum recht früh; jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## cryo (1. Oktober 2015)

schade, ich kann heute doch nicht, zu viel Arbeit am Hals. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (1. Oktober 2015)

Dart schrieb:


> Wir starten 18:30 ab Nachtigallental


Was fahrt ihr denn heute und wo genau trefft ihr euch dort? An der Auffahrt direkt nach der Brücke der B42?


----------



## Dart (1. Oktober 2015)

@Nordschleifeb1 : Treffpunkt ist unterhalb der Brücke von der B42. Dort Beginnt der Wanderweg ins Nachtigallental. Es wird gemäßigt bergauf gefahren und technisch und flowig runter. Genaue Strecke steht noch nicht fest. Üblich sind ca. 20 km bei 700 hm (ganz grob)


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (1. Oktober 2015)

Dann würde ich da heute abend hinkommen und mir das Spiel mal angucken.


----------



## flechte (1. Oktober 2015)

Schönes Spielen Euch!
Bernd, ich war heut vier Stunden im Ahrtal unterwegs und brauch morgen einen Pausentag!


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (1. Oktober 2015)

Finde es nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (1. Oktober 2015)

Wo stehst du?


----------



## Nine_in_bonn (2. Oktober 2015)

hi! morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## noocelo (2. Oktober 2015)

ho. bin noch am überlegen ob morgen mtb und so. renner oder umgekehrt.


----------



## sun909 (2. Oktober 2015)

Wenn jemand einen Blick auf unser kleines Abenteuer der letzten Woche richten möchte, kann uns hier zweimal sehen:

Einmal den Micha bei seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung  bei 0,58min und uns einmal bei ca. 4.00min.






grüße und viel Spaß beim Schauen, ausführlicher Bericht und Fotos folgen!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Oktober 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand einen Blick auf unser kleines Abenteuer der letzten Woche richten möchte, kann uns hier zweimal sehen: Einmal den Micha bei seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung  bei 0,58min und uns einmal bei ca. 4.00min. grüße und viel Spaß beim Schauen, ausführlicher Bericht und Fotos folgen!


Sieht super aus, gute Bilder auch von euch, bin ernsthafter beeindruckt - und warte mit Spannung auf eure Langfassung, Grüße!


----------



## shmee (4. Oktober 2015)

Damit hier keiner bei der ganzen Radelei abnimmt, kommt doch mal auf ne Pizza bei uns vorbei 

http://vibrolux.de/pizza/


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Oktober 2015)

Aus gegebenem Anlaß eine Frage: Hat jemand vielleicht einen - auch gebrauchten - Dämpfer mit den Einbaumassen 200 x 57 mm, den er verkaufen möchte?


----------



## sun909 (7. Oktober 2015)

Für dein Bike?

mal bei cnc-bike, rcz geschaut? Die hauen oft günstig Neuware zu günstigen Preisen raus...

grüße!


----------



## on any sunday (7. Oktober 2015)

X-Fusion O2 RLZ, mit Lockout, Zugstufe einstellbar, Buchsen jeweils 22,2*8 mm,neuwertig, nur einmal zur Probe eingebaut. 100 EUR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 98mahein (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich nehm' mir mal ein Beispiel an Nine_in_bonn: Hat morgen jemand Lust auf eine Runde mit'm MTB irgendwo in der Region?


----------



## michaelklahn (10. Oktober 2015)

Ich wollte morgen eine Runde fahren gehen und von meinen Jungs hat leider keiner Zeit ich würde ab Ramersdorf starten... Vormittag Mittag so um den dreht!


----------



## Arkaides (11. Oktober 2015)

michaelklahn schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen eine Runde fahren gehen und von meinen Jungs hat leider keiner Zeit ich würde ab Ramersdorf starten... Vormittag Mittag so um den dreht!



Ich wäre dabei.. wann willste los?


----------



## michaelklahn (11. Oktober 2015)

Schade leider hast du zu spät geschrieben! ich bin um 11 Uhr losgefahren. im Wald war viel los. Beim nächsten mal vielleicht


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Oktober 2015)

Jemand Dienstag dabei?


----------



## michaelklahn (11. Oktober 2015)

ich hätte voll Lust, Bin am Dienstag aber von morgens bis Abends verplant, wann hättest Du dennn sonst Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryo (11. Oktober 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Jemand Dienstag dabei?


Hi Micha, ich bin höchstwahrscheinlich Dienstag dabei.
M.


----------



## Snowcrash (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich hätte auch mal wieder Lust auf 7G, wann und wo wolltet ihr euch denn treffen?


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Oktober 2015)

Na dann sage ich mal 18 Uhr 30 Nachtigallental. Licht nicht vergessen


----------



## Snowcrash (12. Oktober 2015)

Alles klar, dann kann ich auch meine neue Funzel mal vernünftig testen .


----------



## cryo (13. Oktober 2015)

schade, spontaner Besuch hat sich angemeldet, werde "nur" zu Fuß durchs 7Geb wandern heute. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## flechte (13. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen! Ich habe schon tagsüber Zeit. Z.B. ab 12 oder 13 ?? Aber nur bis 16 Uhr! Wer kommt tagsüber mit durchs Laub? -> 0162 899 27 38 Grüßle Flechtenheimer


----------



## michaelklahn (13. Oktober 2015)

ich hab angefangen mit einen kleinen Trail in den Wald zu bauen um die Fahrtechnik zu verbessern, geht nur um Geschicklichkeit, nicht um Geschwindigkeit. Den Wollte ich über die Zeit langsam aufbauen. Gut erreichbar mit dem Auto


----------



## milanp1000 (13. Oktober 2015)

Ob das so geschickt ist. .? !


----------



## michaelklahn (13. Oktober 2015)

was meinst du konkret?


----------



## milanp1000 (13. Oktober 2015)

Das Posten um zb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michaelklahn (13. Oktober 2015)

so ist das geschickt! Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust, ich werd jedenfalls den Winter über mir da mal ein paar Dinge ausdenken. Spaß macht das auf jeden fall. An der Technik zu feilen was Baum überfahren / überspringen / Bunny Hop ; Vorder oder Hinterrad umsetzen; Balance auf Baumstamm Abhang Hoch oder runter fahren; etc. betrifft kann man sich immer verbessern.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich hoffe mal du hast die das ok vom Grundeigentümer geholt... ansonsten umgehend abreißen!


----------



## michaelklahn (13. Oktober 2015)

noch jemand der sich Vorort schon ein Bild gemacht hat und was einreißen möchte? Deshalb liebe ich diese Foren so!


----------



## michaelklahn (13. Oktober 2015)

falls jemand Bock auf Technik hat...


----------



## shmee (14. Oktober 2015)

Man muss jetzt auch nicht aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machen, klar sind Bauprojekte im Wald nicht ok, aber dort wo @michaelklahn Technik üben möchte, liegen bereits seit Ewigkeiten div. Bäume quer über den Weg und werden nicht weggeräumt, da der Weg kein offizieller ist und primär existiert, weil halb Pützchen mit seinen Hunden dort vom Parkplatz in den Wald eine Abkürzung läuft. Hinzu kommt, dass dort die Anwohner massenweise Grünabschnitte aus dem Garten in den Wald karren, und da ich nicht vermute, das Michael dort einen Nortshorepark bauen will, wird 99% der Leute nichtmal auffallen, dass hier jemand einen dicken Ast 2m von links nach rechts gerückt hat.


----------



## shmee (14. Oktober 2015)

Ach, und @michaelklahn, ich und der @bn-nik wollten auch über den Winter auf Beueler Seite etwas an der Technik feilen, aber eher urban, also Rheinuferpromenade, Schulhöfe, Parkplätze. Hat den Vorteil, dass man es auch ohne großes Licht und auch ohne Schlamm einsauen gut machen kann. Ich poste hier mal, wenn wir das nächste mal losziehen, vielleicht kann man ja sogar was regelmäßiges raus machen.


----------



## flechte (14. Oktober 2015)

Schön, dass Du das "mal hinrückst". Und nen schöner Vorschlag! Ich wär dabei. Insbesondere wenns im Hellen passiert!


----------



## Freckles (14. Oktober 2015)

shmee schrieb:


> Ach, und @michaelklahn, ich und der @bn-nik wollten auch über den Winter auf Beueler Seite etwas an der Technik feilen, aber eher urban, also Rheinuferpromenade, Schulhöfe, Parkplätze. Hat den Vorteil, dass man es auch ohne großes Licht und auch ohne Schlamm einsauen gut machen kann. Ich poste hier mal, wenn wir das nächste mal losziehen, vielleicht kann man ja sogar was regelmäßiges raus machen.



Ja, bitte sag Bescheid, Chris!


----------



## michaelklahn (14. Oktober 2015)

hallo Chris, schön das du den gleichen Plan hast. Ich hab da in Beuel sogar eine Möglichkeit überdacht an der Technik zu üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michaelklahn (14. Oktober 2015)

sehr cool, also konkret könnten wir uns mal vor Ort treffen. Ich wollte am Sonntag mit nem Freund da hin. Wenn jemand am Sonntag Zeit hat könnten wir uns da treffen


----------



## shmee (14. Oktober 2015)

Sonntag passt bei mir nicht, aber ich könnte morgen Abend. Treffpunkt 18:30 am Chinaschiff? Von da könnte man sehen, wo es hingeht. Da können wir auch gern besprechen, wie und wo man sowas macht. Unter einer Brücke wäre auch super, da kann man sogar bei Regen üben.


----------



## michaelklahn (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab morgen leider schon was vor. Aber wir sind ja schon zu viert!


----------



## Dart (14. Oktober 2015)

An einem Technik Training habe ich auch Interesse. Leider für mich immer mit dem Auto verbunden. In Troisdorf gibt es unter der Unterführung von der B8 und der B56 einen überdachten Skate- und BMX Park. Der bietet sich Abends oder bei schlechtem Wetter an, ist meines Wissens auch beleuchtet


----------



## Snowcrash (14. Oktober 2015)

Sehr schöne Tour gestern, vielen Dank @Stunt-beck dafür! Heimweg war auch noch gut und Dank neuer Innenhose deutlich schmerzfreier als das letzte Mal, obwohl es diesmal sogar insgesamt 128km waren. Ich hätte auf 'nem Feldweg fast 'nen Igel überfahren, konnte aber zum Glück noch ausweichen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich das arme Vieh natürlich nicht plattmachen wollte, habe ich mich auch gefragt ob man von so was wohl 'nen Platten kriegen kann...


----------



## milanp1000 (14. Oktober 2015)

shmee schrieb:


> Man muss jetzt auch nicht aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machen, klar sind Bauprojekte im Wald nicht ok, aber dort wo @michaelklahn Technik üben möchte, liegen bereits seit Ewigkeiten div. Bäume quer über den Weg und werden nicht weggeräumt, da der Weg kein offizieller ist und primär existiert, weil halb Pützchen mit seinen Hunden dort vom Parkplatz in den Wald eine Abkürzung läuft. Hinzu kommt, dass dort die Anwohner massenweise Grünabschnitte aus dem Garten in den Wald karren, und da ich nicht vermute, das Michael dort einen Nortshorepark bauen will, wird 99% der Leute nichtmal auffallen, dass hier jemand einen dicken Ast 2m von links nach rechts gerückt hat.



ok, war eigentlich auch gar nicht als Elefant gedacht sondern eher als Hinweis, dass ich zumindest solche Projekte nicht unter meinem Quasi-Klarnamen in einem öffentlichen Forum posten würde. Ist so natürlich nicht besonders schwer diesem Bauprojekt  eine reale Person zu zuordnen. Daran sollte man vielleicht denken wenn man im www so unterwegs ist...

Hätte die Nachrichten wohl besser nicht mit einer Hand auf dem Handy verfasst, während meine Tochter auf meinem Arm schläft  Allerdings sollte man ja mit GPS-Daten eher weniger mitteilsam sein und nicht alle trails immer irgendwo posten. Da schneiden wir uns wohl ins eigene Fleisch...

So, damit sollte die Mücke wohl wieder gerade gerückt sein, hoffe ich.... 

LG, Milan

Ps.: Ich habe sogar großes Interesse an Technik und hoffe bald auch wieder mehr Zeit zu haben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michaelklahn (14. Oktober 2015)

na dann...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Oktober 2015)

Würde (ausnahmsweise) am Samstag oder Sonntag eine längere Runde im 7GB oder an der Ahr fahren; jemand Lust & Zeit? Bin zeitlich noch recht flexibel ...


----------



## noocelo (14. Oktober 2015)

sa. würde mir reinlaufen, wenn bis dahin die erkältung vollends weg ist. da we und anfahrt aus kölle mit dem zug gerne um die mittagszeit ...?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Oktober 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> sa. würde mir reinlaufen, wenn bis dahin die erkältung vollends weg ist. da we und anfahrt aus kölle mit dem zug gerne um die mittagszeit ...?



Da ein beruflicher Termin verlängert worden ist, werde ich erst am frühen Samstagnachmittag in Bonn eintreffen und noch einige Dinge regeln müssen, so daß mir das zu knapp wird. Sonntag bin ich aber ganztägig zu haben - wobei wir nicht den ganzen Tag fahren müssen ... ;-)


----------



## sun909 (15. Oktober 2015)

Hi,
kann leider nicht bzw bin schon verplant...

Grüße!


----------



## michaelklahn (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich werd Sonntag üben fahren, Appetizer Video anschauen!


----------



## michaelklahn (16. Oktober 2015)

The Trail


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Oktober 2015)

So Kinners die zweite Pizzatour steht on

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15653


----------



## sun909 (19. Oktober 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So Kinners die zweite Pizzatour steht on
> 
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15653



schade, bin ich schon verplant 

grüße!


----------



## Trekki (19. Oktober 2015)

bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (20. Oktober 2015)

Termin am Samstag:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15658

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (26. Oktober 2015)

Wer ein wenig Bilder stöbern will, wir durften dank mtb-news ein paar tolle Tage in Zermatt verbringen

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/10...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news

grüße


----------



## Sechser (27. Oktober 2015)

Wollte heute mal eine Runde im Kofo drehen. Jemand dabei? Oder herrscht hier allgemeine Matterhorn-Schockstarre?


----------



## shmee (27. Oktober 2015)

Hi Jerry, wenn ich es einrichten kann werde ich heute bei dem Königswetter eine verlängerte Mittagspause für einen Ritt in den Ennert nutzen. Wie sieht es denn mit Donnerstag aus?


----------



## sun909 (27. Oktober 2015)

...der Helge, Connie und Mirja starten mW um sieben in Köwi.

Klingel die doch mal an.

Grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Oktober 2015)

Die kleine, aber schlagkräftige Gemütlichfahrer-Untergruppe "long-distance-travel" hat am Wochenende zugeschlagen; es folgt der Bericht von Helge:

Für alle die nicht dabei sein konnten, wir haben es zu zweit durchgezogen. Start in Braubach, Übernachtung auf der Loreley, nach 102km und knapp 4000hm am Niederwalddenkmal und ich war locker um 20:00 wieder zu hause.

Bernd hat die Aktion so realistisch geplant, dass alles ohne Stress und langes suchen geklappt hat.

Sehr viel Spaß bei perfektem Bike-Wetter. Leider nicht unbedingt perfektes Foto-Wetter. Der Himmel war recht grau aber Beweisfotos existieren.






Das Ende




Das Ende mit Denkmal




Die Loreley. Wir haben etwas rumgesucht und das muss sie sein.









Da sind laut Karte wirklich Kirschen dran! Egal Hunger!




Ein toter Baum und Bernd.




Er hatte die Wahl. Es gab schöne Bäume. 





Landschaft. Davon gab es verdammt viel.




Kaum Wanderer.




Keine Biker







Nur Blödsinn...






und diesen Anstieg. 




Also diesen hier.


----------



## shmee (27. Oktober 2015)

Sehr schöner Bericht, der Tragetrail sieht sehr fein aus, wo genau war der denn? Wäre doch mal was für den Kurvenkurs Teil 68.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Oktober 2015)

shmee schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Bericht, der Tragetrail sieht sehr fein aus, wo genau war der denn? Wäre doch mal was für den Kurvenkurs Teil 68.



Wir haben noch eine Reihe weiterer wirklich allerfeinster Trails und Spitzkehrenwege entdeckt, die auch von DB-Bahnhöfen nicht allzu weit weg liegen, aber leider keine Photos gemacht, da wir doch ziemlich damit beschäftigt waren, durch diese Passagen heil durchzukommen; ein Ausflug lohnt sich! Und noch etwas: Im Mittelstück der Strecke sind wir regelmäßig VON WANDERERN ANGEFEUERT WORDEN; so etwas habe ich noch nicht erlebt ...


----------



## cryo (27. Oktober 2015)

ich starte gleich ins 7Geb, bin ca. 12:30 am Eingang Nachtigallental falls sich jemand anschliessen möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (27. Oktober 2015)

Donnerstag 





shmee schrieb:


> Hi Jerry, wenn ich es einrichten kann werde ich heute bei dem Königswetter eine verlängerte Mittagspause für einen Ritt in den Ennert nutzen. Wie sieht es denn mit Donnerstag aus?



Donnerstag 18.00?Ich wäre dabei!Startpunkt egal!


----------



## Redfraggle (27. Oktober 2015)

Donnerstag 





shmee schrieb:


> Hi Jerry, wenn ich es einrichten kann werde ich heute bei dem Königswetter eine verlängerte Mittagspause für einen Ritt in den Ennert nutzen. Wie sieht es denn mit Donnerstag aus?



Donnerstag 18.00?Ich wäre dabei!Startpunkt egal!


----------



## shmee (27. Oktober 2015)

Wäre auch dabei, Startpunkt ist mir Ramersdorf lieber, aber ich passe mich der Masse an.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Oktober 2015)

Falls jemand zeit und lust hat
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15672


----------



## Sechser (27. Oktober 2015)

Do geht leider nicht.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Oktober 2015)

Eventuell kommt nächste Woche Montag oder Dienstag noch mal ne tour, weiß ich aber noch nicht da ich nicht weiß ob ich arbeiten muss oder nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michaelklahn (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde mich am Donnerstag anschließen...


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Oktober 2015)

Edit. Hat sich erledigt...


----------



## noocelo (27. Oktober 2015)

jemand am we unterwegs?


----------



## michaelklahn (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich wollte am Sonntag in die Eifel


----------



## der.anderehelge (27. Oktober 2015)

shmee schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Bericht, der Tragetrail sieht sehr fein aus, wo genau war der denn? Wäre doch mal was für den Kurvenkurs Teil 68.




Das ist der kleine Zacken oberhalb von Lorchhausen. Das Stück bis Lorch war dann insgesamt sehr kurzweilig.

@Bernd: beim Bericht warst Du ja schneller. Die restlichen Fotos schaufel ich morgen mal Dropbox? Ist sowieso nur noch Landschaft...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Oktober 2015)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Das ist der kleine Zacken oberhalb von Lorchhausen. Das Stück bis Lorch war dann insgesamt sehr kurzweilig.
> 
> @Bernd: beim Bericht warst Du ja schneller. Die restlichen Fotos schaufel ich morgen mal Dropbox? Ist sowieso nur noch Landschaft...



@Helge: Die Idee, einfach deinen Bericht weiterzuleiten, kam dann tatsächlich rasch; dropbox ist gut, auch für Landschaftsbilder!


----------



## shmee (29. Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht liest es ja noch jemand: Start heute 18:00 am P&R in Ramersdorf.


----------



## Holzlarer (29. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Helge, Bernd

coole Aktion und schöne Bilder Obwohl die Loreley hätt ich mir schon was romantischer vorgestellt

Hoffe man sieht sich demnächst mal wieder aum Bike, obwohl da müsstet ihr für mich vorher jeweils ne 0 streichen



Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> 102km und knapp 4000hm


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Oktober 2015)

Falls jemand Zeit und Lust hat:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15680


----------



## asphaltjunkie (1. November 2015)

Team 7GB sucht noch mitstreiter für den WP. Gruß Wolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flechte (1. November 2015)

Ja schöne Action! Beim nächsten Mal wär ich gern dabei ! Ist die Lorelei wirklich ein Pfahl...


----------



## Trekki (1. November 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So Kinners die zweite Pizzatour steht on
> 
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15653


Die Kinners haben die Pizza nicht ganz geschaft, es sind noch wenige Stücke übrig geblieben. Aber das gute Wetter haben wir komplett genutzt.


----------



## Redfraggle (1. November 2015)

Ja,war wieder sehr schön.Wetter top,Trails top und die Pizza top!
Danke nochmal!


----------



## Pete04 (1. November 2015)

Neid! Watt benzelt da hinten so rot am BVB-Biker - hammers neues Rettungskonzept 7GB verpennt?!


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. November 2015)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von mir

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1921112]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1921108]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1921102]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1921089]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1921079]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1921036]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1921026]
	
[/URL]

ich möchte mich bei allen noch einmal bedanken. Es war mir wie immer ein Fest.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Sechser (8. November 2015)

So, da es ja bei mir mit Siegen nicht geklappt hat, musste bei dem Bombenwetter als Trost wenigstens eine kleine Runde im Kofo gemacht werden. Und siehe da, selbst im guten alten Kofo ist man nie vor Überaschungen gefeit. 
Ihr glaubt nicht, was ich dort gesehen habe … mitten im Wald ein Typ mit Laubbläser! (nein, nein, ich war nüchtern und meine halluzinogene Zeit ist dreißig Jahre her) 
Und was für einer - nicht so eine kleine Blastüte, die jeder ordentliche Papi in der Garage liegen hat. Nein, richtiges Profigerät - mit den Dingern werden hier in der Rheinaue die Heißluftballone aufgeblasen.

Gut ich verstehe, dass für die Muttis mit Stöckelschuhen der Weg zu den Wildschweinen gesichert werden muss … 
Aber was kommt als Nächstes: Trails mit rutschfestem Parkett und gefliesten Anliegern - die Fliesen natürlich mit Anti-Rutsch-Aufklebern für die Duschwanne garniert???

Wo bin ich hier eigentlich - was ist das für ein Film - wann kommt endlich der Abspann ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. November 2015)

Sechser schrieb:


> So, da es ja bei mir mit Siegen nicht geklappt hat, musste bei dem Bombenwetter als Trost wenigstens eine kleine Runde im Kofo gemacht werden. Und siehe da, selbst im guten alten Kofo ist man nie vor Überaschungen gefeit.
> Ihr glaubt nicht, was ich dort gesehen habe … mitten im Wald ein Typ mit Laubbläser! (nein, nein, ich war nüchtern und meine halluzinogene Zeit ist dreißig Jahre her)
> Und was für einer - nicht so eine kleine Blastüte, die jeder ordentliche Papi in der Garage liegen hat. Nein, richtiges Profigerät - mit den Dingern werden hier in der Rheinaue die Heißluftballone aufgeblasen.
> 
> ...



... und die Fliesen bitte in mauve-terracotta, wenn dies noch rutschfest genug ist ...


----------



## Dart (13. November 2015)

Es ist wieder soweit, es geht zur Seelscheider Adventtour:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15713


----------



## delphi1507 (15. November 2015)

Kurzfristig aber vielleicht mag ja jemand... http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15717


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (15. November 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Kurzfristig aber vielleicht mag ja jemand...



Link fehlt


----------



## delphi1507 (15. November 2015)

Korrigiert....


----------



## sun909 (23. November 2015)

Moin,
Freitag geht es auf große Fahrt 

Hier die Infos:
Wer will, trifft sich in Bonn am China-Schiff (Konrad-Adenauer-Brücke, schäl Sick) um 17.00 Uhr.
Dort schlabbern wir einen kurzen Glühwein und düsen dann nach Hennef. Ankunft dort ca. 18.30 Uhr.

Treffen in Hennef, wer direkt dorthin kommt, wahrscheinlich am Adenauerplatz vor dem HIT-Markt. Dort sind hoffentlich die Männer von den Tanten mit ihrem Stand... Ansonsten ruft einfach an, wenn ihr uns nicht findet.

Ein Trupp startet lt. Konfuze noch von Köln aus, ggf. bei ihm melden. Die Seelscheider fahren aus der Ecke los, ginge also auch.

Spucktüte, Helm und gutes Licht nicht vergessen...

Ach ja, wir haben einen VIP-Ehrengast, den wir nach langer Zeit wieder einmal begrüßen dürfen!

Da ja einige Winterpokalfahrer dabei sind, wird auch teils wieder heim gefahren zu nachtschlafender Zeit... Ansonsten kann man mit dem Zug direkt nach Köln HBF oder nach Bonn via Siegburg und dann mit der 66 zurückfahren. Es werden auch einige mit dem Auto da sein, für Fahrgemeinschaften könnt ihr euch ja hier verabreden.

Schönen Gruß und bis Freitag
C.


----------



## sibu (23. November 2015)

Das Wetter scheint ja ganz passabel zu werden:






Kommt noch jemand aus Richtung Süden nach Hennef?


----------



## sun909 (23. November 2015)

Definiere Süden...?


----------



## sibu (23. November 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Definiere Süden...?


Süden = Immer Richtung Südpol , in dem Fall von Hennef 14 km weit, bis, (bzw. am Freitag eher von) Aegidienberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (24. November 2015)

Unser Bericht vom SwissEpic ist online...

Im letzten Video sieht man uns auch 2x 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/11...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news

grüße und viel Spaß beim Bilder gucken, mehr noch im Album...


----------



## DasLangeElend (24. November 2015)

Schöner Bericht! Macht echt neidisch, wenn es nicht so teuer wäre, ja dann, ...

Aber nach euren Erfahrungen bleibe ich wohl wirklich lieber bei den guten Schwalbe SV13...


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. November 2015)

So das Weinachtsfest naht und somit auch die Baachemer Weihnacht

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15736


----------



## joscho (26. November 2015)

Zumindest hin sollten wir trocken kommen. Zurück merkt man ja sowieso nix mehr


----------



## sibu (27. November 2015)

joscho schrieb:


> Zumindest hin sollten wir trocken kommen. Zurück merkt man ja sowieso nix mehr


Ab wann wird denn der Weihnachtsmarkt trocken gelegt - 22 Uhr?


----------



## sibu (27. November 2015)

Habe gerade nachgeschaut:


> *Das Programm des Weihnachtsmarktes*
> 
> *Freitag (Öffnungszeiten 16 bis 20 Uhr)*
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. Dezember 2015)

Freitagnachmittag jemand mit Lust & Zeit dabei?


----------



## shmee (8. Dezember 2015)

Wie sieht es aus, heute Abend jemand am Start? 18:30 Ramersdorf?


----------



## shmee (8. Dezember 2015)

So, demnächst erst Wetterprognose checken, dann posten. Verlege auf morgen, Mittwoch, 17:30 Ramersdorf.


----------



## Dart (8. Dezember 2015)

Leider nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (8. Dezember 2015)

Wer von den üblichen Verdächtigen ist denn eigentlich am Do dabei?


----------



## sun909 (8. Dezember 2015)

@Sechser: 50%...

@shmee : geht morgen leider nicht, ich verschicke aber gleich eine Mail an die üblichen Verdächtigen 

Grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Dezember 2015)

Nicht vergessen Donnerstag 18 Uhr Baachemer Weihnacht


http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15736


----------



## surftigresa (9. Dezember 2015)

Habe morgen leider schon unsere Firmen-Weihnachtsfeier …. Euch viel Spass!!!!


----------



## shmee (9. Dezember 2015)

Danke. 

Da sich noch niemand gemeldet hat, werden wir Ramersdorf nicht ansteuern. Nächster Einstiegspunkt: Bundeshäuschen 18:00


----------



## sun909 (12. Dezember 2015)

Danke an Micha für die Bachemer Weihnachtstour!

Samt Äpfel-To-Go-Automat 

Und zur Krönung samt großer  Kontrolle der Polente in K...  

"haben Sie Glühwein getrunken?"

Grüße


----------



## shmee (12. Dezember 2015)

Hört sich ja nach einem gelungenen Bachemer Glühen an, nächstes Jahr schaffen wir es bestimmt auch wieder. Ich hoffe mal, es wurden zu den Winterpokalpunkten keine zusätzlichen Punkte in Flensburg verteilt.


----------



## michaelklahn (12. Dezember 2015)

So Bike ist wieder fertig und ich bin voller guter Dinge in der nächsten Woche würde ich mich gerne mit jemandem im Wald rumtreiben.....


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Dezember 2015)

Di oder do ginge eventuell....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (13. Dezember 2015)

shmee schrieb:


> Hört sich ja nach einem gelungenen Bachemer Glühen an, nächstes Jahr schaffen wir es bestimmt auch wieder. Ich hoffe mal, es wurden zu den Winterpokalpunkten keine zusätzlichen Punkte in Flensburg verteilt.



Nö,
gab weder Punkte noch Schoki.... es wurden nach 0,0 Promille auf dem Gerät noch Warndreieck und Verbandkasten kontrolliert, aber sogar das war in Ordnung  

Kakao sei Dank...

grüße


----------



## Trekki (13. Dezember 2015)

Du hattest doch sicher noch einen zweiten Verbandskasten im Rucksack


----------



## sun909 (13. Dezember 2015)

der zählt glaub ich nicht... muß doch nach DIN schlag-mich-tot sein...


----------



## Trekki (13. Dezember 2015)

und vor allem nicht abgelaufen. Deswegen bin ich schon mal beim TÜV durchgefallen


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Dezember 2015)

Und selbst der RTW muss einen Verbandskasten nach DIN mitführen....


----------



## shmee (15. Dezember 2015)

So, heute Abend mal wieder ab Ramersdorf, 18:00. Jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRacing (15. Dezember 2015)

Leider nein. War am Sonntag mit 4 anderen im Siebengebirge unterwegs. Herrlichstes Wetter!

Meine erste richtige Beleuchtung (für Helm und Lenker) ist bestellt, so dass ich dann demnächst auch - wenn es der Job zulässt - unter der Woche Abends wieder dabei bin.


----------



## michaelklahn (15. Dezember 2015)

mir ist am Sonntag der Käfig vom Schaltwerk bei ner Bodenprobe gerissen. Schön das Schaltwerke grade preiswert sind. Ist bestellt und müsste morgen kommen. Bike läuft ansonsten wieder wie ne eins. Zusätzlich hab ich dienstags ja immer Probe!?! da bin ich heute leider raus...


----------



## shmee (15. Dezember 2015)

Örgs, das ist natürlich Mist. Es scheint sich ja heute nicht viel zu tun, wie sieht es denn für Donnerstag aus?


----------



## sun909 (15. Dezember 2015)

Hey Chris,
leider zu spontan heute für mich...

Do fährt evt. eine Truppe eine kurze Runde und dann gen BN WM glühen.

Bei mir selber  noch nicht klar...

grüße


----------



## michaelklahn (15. Dezember 2015)

wenn das Schaltwerk da ist gerne, ich meld mich wenn das nicht klapp, sonst 18 Uhr?


----------



## michaelklahn (15. Dezember 2015)

Chinaschiff?


----------



## shmee (15. Dezember 2015)

Wollte 18:00 in ramersdorf am P&R starten, also dann 17:45 am chinaschiff.


----------



## michaelklahn (15. Dezember 2015)

ok


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Dezember 2015)

Den käfig hättest du von mir haben können.... Sagtest  du nicht du hast noch nen schaltwerk im Keller....


----------



## michaelklahn (15. Dezember 2015)

Ja hab ich auch ist aber 2 cm kürzer also das mittellange. Der Rest vom Schaltwerk sieht aber bei genauerer Betrachtung auch nicht mehr so astrein aus und so hab ich mir die XT Schaltwerk Shadow Plus RD-M786 bestellt. Da ich am Bike sowieso in den letzten drei Wochen viel ausgetauscht habe passt das ganz gut dazu)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Dezember 2015)

Jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde im 7GB am frühen Freitagnachmittag?


----------



## cryo (17. Dezember 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde im 7GB am frühen Freitagnachmittag?


Ich bin morgen 10:00 Eingang NGT


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (21. Dezember 2015)

Wäre jemand interessiert morgen tagsüber was zu fahren? 

Gruß


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Dezember 2015)

Ja, gerne, am (frühen) Nachmittag!


----------



## cryo (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich wollte morgen so um 8:30 im 7geb fahren


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Dezember 2015)

cryo schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen so um 8:30 im 7geb fahren


 Hmm, geht`s bei dir auch später? Grüße Bernd.


----------



## cryo (21. Dezember 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hmm, geht`s bei dir auch später? Grüße Bernd.


Wann kannst du denn? Gruß, Marcelo


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Dezember 2015)

cryo schrieb:


> Wann kannst du denn? Gruß, Marcelo


Am besten wäre ein Start ab oder nach 13:30 Uhr; vor 12 Uhr geht es nicht; ob es dazwischen geht, kann ich erst morgen früh sagen ...


----------



## cryo (21. Dezember 2015)

ah schade, um 13:30 muss ich spätestens wieder zuhause sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (21. Dezember 2015)

Kann leider die nächsten Tage nicht...

grüße und viel Spaß!
C.


----------



## michaelklahn (22. Dezember 2015)

bin im Moment leider durch das Endstadium der Schwangerschaft meiner Frau leider nicht so Spontan. ich würde mich einfach anschließen wenns passt und vor melden. Ich wünsche euch allen schöne Weihnachten


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Dezember 2015)

Euch  drück ich die Daumen!


----------



## michaelklahn (22. Dezember 2015)

Danke. Bis die Tage. Ich freu mich demnächst wieder mit Dir zu fahren...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Januar 2016)

Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Tour am Freitagnachmittag?


----------



## CRacing (7. Januar 2016)

Ich bin leider noch erkältet, deswegen wird das nichts. Hoffentlich nächste Woche wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (7. Januar 2016)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Tour am Freitagnachmittag?



Hi und frohes Neues!

Kann leider zZt nur eingeschränkt, morgen gibt nix 

Schönen Gruß und viel Spaß!
C.


----------



## cryo (8. Januar 2016)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Tour am Freitagnachmittag?


Lust ja aber leider keine Zeit.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Januar 2016)

Und wieder: Jemand mit Lust & Zeit für eine Tour am Freitagnachmittag?


----------



## shmee (14. Januar 2016)

Mensch Bernd, ich muss mir dringend mal Freitags frei nehmen. Bin immer ganz neidisch.  Aber kann leider nicht, die Arbeit ruft.


----------



## sun909 (14. Januar 2016)

Muss leider auch passen 

Grüße


----------



## cryo (14. Januar 2016)

ich kann auch nicht, muss arbeiten. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Januar 2016)

Wann wolltest du denn los Bernd? Ich könnte so gegen halb zwei zwei an der Fähre in Köwi sein


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Januar 2016)

Ach ja für alle die es noch nicht gesehen haben
Die letzte Pizzatour

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15807


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Januar 2016)

Ihr Lieben, ich hätte der Idee von Chris folgen und frei nehmen sollen: Heute morgen ist noch ein Termin dazugekommen, der um 13 Uhr beginnt, weshalb es wohl leider nichts wird; schade.


----------



## cryo (19. Januar 2016)

Jemand morgen Nachmittag unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Januar 2016)

Suche Mitfahrgelegenheit für Samstag....


----------



## sun909 (19. Januar 2016)

cryo schrieb:


> Jemand morgen Nachmittag unterwegs?


Wann und wie lange willst du fahren?


----------



## cryo (19. Januar 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wann und wie lange willst du fahren?


ich würde um 16.00 in KöWi losfahren für ca. 3 Stunden.


----------



## sun909 (20. Januar 2016)

Ok,
weiss bis 1300 Bescheid , ob das klappt.

Reicht dir das? Keine Meldung=es klappt nicht 

Grüße!

PS: @trailsurfer: das WE ist bei mir noch unklar...


----------



## cryo (20. Januar 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ok,
> weiss bis 1300 Bescheid , ob das klappt.
> 
> Reicht dir das? Keine Meldung=es klappt nicht
> ...


Ja kein Problem.


----------



## sun909 (20. Januar 2016)

klappt leider nicht... sorry!


----------



## cryo (20. Januar 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> klappt leider nicht... sorry!


Schade, dann bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## CRacing (22. Januar 2016)

Ein Kumpel und ich wollen morgen mal unsere neuen Lampen testen und deswegen gegen 21 Uhr ne Runde im Siebengebirge drehen. Noch jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Januar 2016)

Wie schaut es hier für diesen Samstag (übermorgen) aus? Wer fährt, wann und wo? Suche Mitfahrgelegenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (28. Januar 2016)

Hi,
leider sieht das Wetter fürs WE echt bescheiden aus 

Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Januar 2016)

Ach......egal. Regenjacke mit und gut ist.


----------



## michaelklahn (14. Februar 2016)

nach langer Zeit und kleinen Strapazen will ich jetzt endlich mal wieder Biken. Ich hatte Freitag oder Samstag ins Auge gefasst. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Februar 2016)

michaelklahn schrieb:


> nach langer Zeit und kleinen Strapazen will ich jetzt endlich mal wieder Biken. Ich hatte Freitag oder Samstag ins Auge gefasst. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust


Darf man dann jetzt gratulieren?  Samstag könnte ich.


----------



## michaelklahn (14. Februar 2016)

Jeep ist alles in trockenen Tüchern. Kai ist gesund und munter, vielen Dank! Bin grade im Chat "Tour nächste Woche" mit Sven dran


----------



## sun909 (15. Februar 2016)

Bin noch erkältet, wenn Samstag wieder fit UND Wetter, wäre ich für eine Runde dabei...

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Februar 2016)

Bitte hier mich auch mal wegen Samstag auf dem Laufenden halten. cu Rene


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2016)

Hi,
wollte evt. morgen mittag/nachmittag ins Ahrtal eine Runde fahren.

Jemand Zeit und Lust auf eine Schonerbewehrte Tortur?

grüße
C.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. März 2016)

Ja, sehr gerne, muß aber abends sicher zurück sein & bräuchte ggf. "Leihschoner", da ich bislang noch keine im Netz geschossen habe; sollen wir heute abend ab 21 Uhr telefonieren? Grüße B.


----------



## flechte (9. März 2016)

Ich wär dabei. Kann ab elf da sein.


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2016)

flechte schrieb:


> Ich wär dabei. Kann ab elf da sein.



Schließ dich mal mit dem Rosinantenfahrt kurz wg. Anfahrt bitte...

grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. März 2016)

flechte schrieb:


> Ich wär dabei. Kann ab elf da sein.


Sieht gut aus. Treffpunkt vor Ort 11 Uhr Parkplatz Talstation Seilbahn. Ich müsste so gegen 17 Uhr wieder in Bonn sein. Da C. vor Ort bleibt, wäre es für mich von Vorteil, falls Du mich bis Bonn mit zurück nehmen könntest; geht das? Grüße B.


----------



## flechte (9. März 2016)

Kann ich leider nicht fest zusagen. Fahre evtl mit PKW.


----------



## delphi1507 (9. März 2016)

hoffe nächste Woche dabei sein zu können


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2016)

@Bernd: ja, kann dich abholen in BN, üblicher Platz. 

Treffpunkt ist mit Flechte geklärt, Uhrzeit dito.

grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. März 2016)

@Carsten: Treffen am bekannten Verladeort um 10:30 OK?
@flechte: Kein Problem, falls Du mit dem PKW kommst, kann ich mit der Bahn zurück ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (9. März 2016)

Bernd: eher zehn vor 

grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. März 2016)

Carsten, sorry, aber ist mir etwas unklar: Eher 10 vor 10 oder 10 vor halb 10?


----------



## sun909 (10. März 2016)

Weder noch...

Meinte ca 10.45/10.50Uhr...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. März 2016)

Danke + OK


----------



## Dr.Hasi (14. März 2016)

Hej,

jemand Lust und Zeit diesen Mittwoch zwischen 18:30 Uhr und 19:00 Uhr im Nachtigallental für eine Tour im 7GB zu starten?

Grüsse,

Florian


----------



## sun909 (14. März 2016)

Hi Flo,
kann Mi Abend leider nicht. Chris ist im Urlaub, hoffe, es findet sich noch jemand, Wetter und Helligkeit lassen eigentlich ja die Winterpause enden!

grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. März 2016)

Mi. sieht diese Woche leider nicht so gut aus ...


----------



## Dr.Hasi (15. März 2016)

Hej zusammen,

ich hab leider ein Meeting für morgen Abend reinbekommen. Deshalb muss ich dann das Biken auf Donnerstag verschieben, dafür schaffe ich aber denke ich 18 Uhr zu starten!

Grüsse,

Florian


----------



## Dart (16. März 2016)

Ich würde auch mal wieder morgen, Donnerstag, gerne dazu stoßen, 18:00 könnte aber knapp werden, 18:30 wäre mir lieber. Ab wo soll denn gestartet werden? Ramersdorf? Nachtigallental?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRacing (16. März 2016)

Ich habe auch vor morgen ne Runde im 7G zu drehen. Wäre gegen 17:45 Uhr startklar. Wo egal, hänge mich gerne dran.


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. März 2016)

Wir sind auch unterwegs aber schon ab 17 Uhr. NGT wer sich dran hängen will

Grüße Micha


----------



## Dr.Hasi (17. März 2016)

Treffen 18:15 im nachtigallental! Schaffst du das dart?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Hasi (17. März 2016)

Also am Eingang vom nachtigallental...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dart (17. März 2016)

Hi Florian,

sorry habe Deinen Eintrag erst später gesehen. Ich habe jetzt kein Bike dabei und bis 18:15 schaffe ich es nicht von Oberpleis (Arbeit) nach Seelscheid (wohnen) und wieder zurück. Muss dann ein andermal klappen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Dr.Hasi (17. März 2016)

Cracing bist du dabei?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRacing (17. März 2016)

Lieb, dass du fragst! Ich habe mich jetzt mit meiner Freundin im Kottenforst verabredet. Wenn es das nächste mal zeitlich besser passt bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## Sechser (17. März 2016)

Im Kofo war ich auch gerade, zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr in kurz, es geht aufwärts …


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. März 2016)

Fahre jetzt ins 7-geb. Wenn Jemand Lust und Zeit hat kann er sich gerne anschließen

Grüße


----------



## Freckles (22. März 2016)

Wir wollen wieder die Abendrunden aufleben lassen! Morgen geht es los 

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15903

Ist etwas kurzfristig, aber vlt hat ja doch der/die ein oder andere Lust!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (22. März 2016)

Hej,
Ich kann noch nicht zu 100% sicher sagen, dass ich 18:30 schaffe. Wenns klappt stehe ich am p+r. Sonst wartet nicht auf mich!
Flo


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## aceofspades (24. März 2016)

Freckles schrieb:


> Wir wollen wieder die Abendrunden aufleben lassen! Morgen geht es los
> 
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15903
> 
> Ist etwas kurzfristig, aber vlt hat ja doch der/die ein oder andere Lust!



Danke fürs mitnehmen - nette Runde - gerne wieder 

gruss
gerd


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. März 2016)

Jo - gute Runde, und hätte nicht gedacht, dass eine so große Gruppe so lange zusammen bleibt ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. März 2016)

Ist jemand am Samstagvormittag unterwegs? Suche Partner für Winterpokal-Abschluss, Sonntag ist Familie angesagt und nur Zeit für "Rolle" drum herum.


----------



## laspirit2014 (24. März 2016)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Jo - gute Runde, und hätte nicht gedacht, dass eine so große Gruppe so lange zusammen bleibt ...


Ja echt...hab fast immer noch eure Rücklichter gesehen


----------



## sun909 (25. März 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ist jemand am Samstagvormittag unterwegs? Suche Partner für Winterpokal-Abschluss, Sonntag ist Familie angesagt und nur Zeit für "Rolle" drum herum.



Wenn du weit gen Süden zum Jura kommst, kannst hier mitfahren 

Frohe Ostern allerseits!

Grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (25. März 2016)

Viel Spaß! Wir haben gerade Schweizer Besuch.


----------



## sun909 (4. April 2016)

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15928

ggf. auch schon früher ab 16.00 Uhr unterwegs, wer früher mitmag, bitte separat melden...

grüße


----------



## surftigresa (6. April 2016)

Ich hab's aber auch nicht leicht ..... dicke Nägel hat man mir in den Weg gelegt 

Vielen Dank an den Guide sun909 und die netten Mitfahrer für eine schöne Tour und den super schnellen Reifenwechsel-Service 

..... und zum Glück auch trocken geblieben 

Gruß,
Melli


----------



## delphi1507 (6. April 2016)

Ja den hattest du dir schön durch mantel und schlauch genagelt.... der schlauch hielt sehr gut im mantel


----------



## sun909 (8. April 2016)

Hi,
im Ennert gab es lt. "befreundeten Bikern" eine Begegnung mit einem freundlichen Forstbeamten oberhalb des Sees. 

Er wies darauf hin, dass die Wege (die ja keine seien  ), nicht benutzt werden dürften und man auf den Hauptwegen bleiben müsste...

Begründung: Naturschutzgebiet... 

Rebecca ist leider völlig zu, das war das Werk nicht eines einzelnen  Speziell der Mittelteil ist komplett zu mit langen Stämmen, auch hat man sich nicht gescheut, frische/gesunde Bäume anzusägen oder umzulegen. 

grüße und viel Spaß am WE
C.


----------



## shmee (8. April 2016)

Ich vermute, die Falken brüten wieder in der Steilwand, daher werden Naturschützer und Forst dort im Moment vermehrt unterwegs sein und auch recht hartnäckig den Weg immer wieder zulegen. War die letzten Jahre auch so, ab Mitte des Sommer (=Ende der Brutzeit) hörte das schlagartig auf. 

Sollte man, finde ich, einfach respektieren. Der Trail macht auch im Juli noch Spaß.


----------



## Lurschman (9. April 2016)

Die Stämme und Äste liegen schon seit Anfang März dort und werden immer wieder hingelegt. Hatte mal die ersten Meter frei geraümt aber ohne Erfolg. Das lag paar Tage später wieder voll.


----------



## delphi1507 (9. April 2016)

Es wäre halt schön, wenn man einfach ein info schuld am Umstieg hätte, wegen vogelbrut bis ende ..... gesperrt, dann wäre es kein Ding darauf für den Zeitraum zu verzichten.....


----------



## delphi1507 (9. April 2016)

Am 23.4 wird mal wieder am effels gebuddelt...<br />http://www.dav-koeln.de/cgi-bin/news.cgi?160409#02<br/>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurschman (11. April 2016)

Ein Vöglein hat mir gezwitschert das Rebecca wohl wieder frei ist. War zufällig jemand die Tage da und hat was gesehen?


----------



## sun909 (11. April 2016)

War letzte Woche komplett dicht...

Schmelztal fehlen zwei Brücken, weiß jemand warum?

Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (11. April 2016)

Schmelztal war vor Wochen wegen forstarbeiten zu... vielleicht dabei zerbröselt? 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_Z010D mit Tapatalk


----------



## Redfraggle (11. April 2016)

Scheinen w


sun909 schrieb:


> War letzte Woche komplett dicht...
> 
> Schmelztal fehlen zwei Brücken, weiß jemand warum?
> 
> Grüße



Scheinen wohl ein bißchen marode gewesen zu sein.Info ohne Gewehr,Einschätzung eines bikenden 
Feuerwehrmanns.


----------



## sibu (11. April 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> War letzte Woche komplett dicht...
> 
> Schmelztal fehlen zwei Brücken, weiß jemand warum?
> 
> Grüße


Zugegeben, die Trailnamen und die Realnamen mancher Wege gehen etwas auseinander, aber meinst du wirklich das Schmelztal?  Da führt die L144 durch,und deren Brücken sind noch in Ordnung. Im T****bachtal mag es anders aussehen.


----------



## delphi1507 (11. April 2016)

Er meint schmelztal
.



Gesendet von meinem ASUS_Z010D mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (11. April 2016)

Ich hätte vorher nachdenken sollen: Zwischen Parkplatz "Ellerbruch" und "Einsiedeltal" sind die Brücken abgerissen worden. An den Eingängen flattert rot-weißes Absperrband und es stehen Hinweisschilder. Mehr dazu im Tourismus-Portal


----------



## sibu (12. April 2016)

Update: Nicht nur im Schmelztal, auch weiter oben im Logebachtal verschwinden die Brücken: Der Minitrail von der Herchenrother Straße über den Logebach hat statt der Brücke nur noch ein paar Steine. Vor drei Wochen war die Brücke noch da und damals wären die jetzt neu gesetzten Steine keine Hilfe gewesen:


----------



## flechte (19. April 2016)

wems schmeckt :

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15955


----------



## sun909 (20. April 2016)

Ich drängel mich mal vor mit morgen 

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15961

Wer 1800 zB köwi einsteigen will, bitte bis 1500 Uhr melden!

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (20. April 2016)

Ich drängel mich mal vor mit morgen 

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15961

Wer 1800 zB köwi einsteigen will, bitte bis 1500 Uhr melden!

Grüße


----------



## Blades (20. April 2016)

Hallo, ich hätte interesse.
Habe allerdings um 2 Uhr in Dortmund einen Termin.
Je nach Verkehrslage könnte ich es bis 18 Uhr schaffen.
Wo genau wäre der Treffpunkt?
Würde mit dem Auto anreisen.


----------



## Sechser (20. April 2016)

asdf


----------



## sun909 (20. April 2016)

Blades schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hätte interesse.
> Habe allerdings um 2 Uhr in Dortmund einen Termin.
> Je nach Verkehrslage könnte ich es bis 18 Uhr schaffen.
> Wo genau wäre der Treffpunkt?
> Würde mit dem Auto anreisen.



Hi,
Treffpunkt ist in KöWi, direkt von der B42 kommend links auf die Ferdinand-Mülhens-Straße. Dort ist nach ca. 500m ein Parkplatz auf der rechten Seite parallel zur Straße.

Kriegst per PN meine Tel, falls du später kommst, kurz anrufen. 

grüße
C.

@Sechser: ??? was meinst du?


----------



## Sechser (20. April 2016)

Nix.


----------



## Blades (20. April 2016)

Alles klar, wenn ihr nichts von mir hört werde ich pünktlich sein. 
Ansonsten melde ich mich.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (21. April 2016)

Ok, der Blades schafft es nicht. Ergo fahren wir Köwi nicht an!!!

Wer ggf später einsteigen mag, möge sich per tel melden...

Grüße


----------



## sibu (22. April 2016)

Die Stöckenleger sind wieder da, diesmal (noch?) an einer harmlosen Stelle: Auf dem Weg vom Nasseplatz zum Franz-Schulzz-Denkmal lag am Abzweig vom Rheinsteig ein Birkenstämmchen quer. Letzte Woche war noch alles frei.


----------



## TurboTobi (24. April 2016)

Wenn ihr mit "gemütlich fahren" chillig bergauf und bergab krachen lassen meint hätt ich morgen Zeit und Interesse. Ich werde mit oder ohne Begleitung fahren... Wer Zeit und Lust hat kann sich ja melden. Zeit und Treffpunkt wäre noch offen.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## sun909 (24. April 2016)

Hallo Tobi,
chillig hoch und anders runter passt schon. "Krachen" ist Ansichtssache 

Morgen gibt aber nix bei mir...

Grüße


----------



## TurboTobi (24. April 2016)

Ok, schade. Aber dann isses zumindest die richtige Gruppe. Ich muss ja auch nicht immer am Limit die berge runter.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. April 2016)

Auch wenn man es hier und da gerne mal "fliegen" lassen....kann....so ist das hier sicher nicht die oberste Prämisse, weil Touren i.d.R. DIMB-gesteuert und da ist fahren ohne Hirn und Verstand eher unangesagt...mag un klingen, ist es aber doch nicht.


----------



## TurboTobi (24. April 2016)

Also fahren ohne Hirn und Verstand kommt bei mir auch Garnich erst inne Tüte! Ich bin selbst DIMB-Mitglied und habe IMMER ne Klingel am Radl. Außerdem fahre ich sehr vorrausschauend (was bei speed selbst verständlich ist) und bin immer bremsbereit. Ich fahre auch wenn ich mit Kumpels unterwegs bin vorne und gucke das sich alle soweit es geht an die "Trailrules" halten.
P.S: Ich wollte hier jetzt keine ausartende Diskussion starten...ich wollte es nur mal klarstellen 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## flechte (27. April 2016)

Auch in Kölle gibts was zu unterstützen zum Erhalt unserer Trails :

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ca-6-ha-fuer-neue-sportplaetze-des-1-fc-koeln

Freu mich über Beteiligung !


----------



## sysfox (28. April 2016)

Seid ihr auch in der Woche abends im Siebengebirge unterwegs?
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (28. April 2016)

sysfox schrieb:


> Seid ihr auch in der Woche abends im Siebengebirge unterwegs?
> Grüße



Hi,
normal findet sich Di/Mi/Do jemand, der fährt.

Diese Woche war weniger Wetter.

Nächste Woche habe ich Di im Auge, allerdings schon ab 16.30 Uhr.

Grüße


----------



## sysfox (28. April 2016)

Di 16:30 wäre ok, wo gehts los?
Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (28. April 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche habe ich Di im Auge, allerdings schon ab 16.30 Uhr.
> 
> Grüße


Hi, hoffe bis dahin ist meine rüsselseuche Geschichte! Wäre dann dabei.... 
Gruß Sven


----------



## Sechser (28. April 2016)

Bekomme Montag einen Zahn gezogen, bin also für nächste Woche raus.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. April 2016)

Fahre heute nachmittag eine kleine Tour von Ramersdorf zum Petersberg und zurück, Start zwischen 14 und 15 Uhr: jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## sibu (29. April 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> Die Stöckenleger sind wieder da, diesmal (noch?) an einer harmlosen Stelle: Auf dem Weg vom Nasseplatz zum Franz-Schulzz-Denkmal lag am Abzweig vom Rheinsteig ein Birkenstämmchen quer. Letzte Woche war noch alles frei.


Das Birkenstämmchen hat sich in der vergangenen Woche vermehrt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (30. April 2016)

Ggü dem letzten Mal als ich da war ist das aber weniger  .

Scheint einer der Wege zu sein, die von jemanden gezielt versucht werden, zuzulegen.

Ist im W-Plan wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr aufgeführt, oder?

danke und grüße
C.


----------



## sun909 (30. April 2016)

So, 
ich vertraue jetzt mal dem Wetterbericht 

Termin für Dienstag, Achtung, Abfahrt 16.30 Uhr ab Ramersdorf!

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15980

Diesmal kein späterer Einstieg möglich...

grüße
C.


----------



## sibu (30. April 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ggü dem letzten Mal als ich da war ist das aber weniger  .
> 
> Scheint einer der Wege zu sein, die von jemanden gezielt versucht werden, zuzulegen.
> 
> ...


Wegen der vielen Wanderwegmarkierungen am Baum hätte ich gedacht, das er noch im Wegeplan wäre, ist er aber nicht mehr. Letztes Jahr war er in der Tat sehr viel dichter zugelegt, dann merkwürdigerweise wieder frei geräumt worden (wegen Forstarbeiten oberhalb der Userotts-Wiese?). Jetzt muss man wieder ums Reisig drum herum


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Mai 2016)

Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Tour am Freitagnachmittag? Das Wetter sollte mitspielen ...


----------



## sun909 (4. Mai 2016)

Bin das WE im Süden 
Grüße!


----------



## Bike25-00 (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo  in die Runde

Ich fahre erst seit wenigen  Monaten  Mountain bike und  suche eine Gruppe  oder  Person  wo  ich  mich  anhängen  kann. .

Wie sieht es aus bei euch?


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Mai 2016)

Hier biste richtig  
Je nach dem wann du die Woche Zeit hast ich muss erstmal mit ner rhea runde wieder einsteigen..


----------



## Bike25-00 (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo  Delphi
Wunderbar  das ichhier nun richtig  bin.
Reha runde? Kleine runde zum widereinstieg?

Jetzt am Wochenende  bin ich  flexibel  und  in der Woche  ab 1730 Uhr oder auch mal früher. Wird sich hierüber verabredet oder gibt es eine WhatsApp  gruppe?

Gruß  Thorsten


----------



## sun909 (6. Mai 2016)

Nix Fratzbook 

Von wo kommst du? BN? K?

Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Mai 2016)

Ich denke da läuft einiges parallel....
Reha heißt 2 Wochen ohne Training  strecke und Anspruch passe ich dann entsprechend an.. 
Bei Mehr fragen  gerne per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike25-00 (6. Mai 2016)

Hi.
Ich komme aus troisdorf


----------



## flechte (9. Mai 2016)

Jemand Lust morgen irgendwann ab 13:00 Uhr oder später Mtb zu fahren?

7G, Ahr oder anderswo... Sonne lacht!


----------



## Redfraggle (9. Mai 2016)

flechte schrieb:


> Jemand Lust morgen irgendwann ab 13:00 Uhr oder später Mtb zu fahren?
> 
> 7G, Ahr oder anderswo... Sonne lacht!



Mein Arbeitgeber auch-daß ich bis abends da bin :-( !


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Mai 2016)

Ich bin für morgen Nachmittag nach der Arbeit grillverpflichtet worden. Würde aber gerne auch, im Laufe der Woche, bevor das Pfingstwetter den temperatürlichen Coolnessfaktor zeigt *brrr*.


----------



## flechte (10. Mai 2016)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Mein Arbeitgeber auch-daß ich bis abends da bin :-( !



Vorsicht mit "Arbeiten" - da passieren neben dem Haushalt die meisten Unfälle !


----------



## sun909 (12. Mai 2016)

"Caprazoppa in Spirkelbach"

Zum Sonnenuntergang hinter malerischen Bergen ging es diesmal nicht nach Finale, sondern ins beschauliche, aber nicht minder kühlschrankgefüllte Spirkelbach in der Pfalz...

Das Reisebüro hatte eine feine Unterkunft samt standesgemäßen Parkmöglichkeiten, Rutsche und Schaukel sowie weitläufigem Garten samt Drillmöglichkeiten (aber nur auf dem Rasen!) ausgemacht, welches wir morgens in Beschlag nahmen. Wetter war dito hervorragend gebucht worden, bis zu 25° C sollten es werden, perfektes Bikewetter also.

Meine Planung sah folgendes vor:

Donnerstag: Spirkelbach und Umgebung mit den Rallefs, Petra und Mörja
Freitag: Dahner Felsenwand mit den Rallefs, Petra und Mörja, dann ab nach Neustadt 
Samstag: "Sweet-Sixteen-Gäßbock Marathon" in der Kurzstrecke mit >50km, >1500HM
Sonntag: mit den Marathonfahrern Kalmit und Co abgrasen.

Ordentliches Programm also 

Fangen wir mit dem Donnerstag mal an:

Abfahrt an unserer schönen Hütte in Spirkelbach. Letzter Check am Bike der Damen, ob alles passt?






Direkt am ersten Berg auch der erste Verfahrer, einfach zuviele Leute mit verschiedenen Tracks auf dem Garmin?! -Track, -AlternativTrack, ei ei ei, das wird ja lustig heute!

Das erste Extra des Tages stellt die erste Auffahrt dar. Erstmal per Trail hoch mit Spitzkehren. Engen Spitzkehren. Thomas könnte hier schön VR+HR versetzen, Blitze und ich schieben entspannt. Die anderen nehmen den "normalen" Weg außen herum, werden heute ja eh genug HM... Oben angekommen, verschrecken wir erstmal Swisstrailbellend zwei Damen vom Trail. Unseren freundlichen Grüßen können sie sich aber nicht entziehen. Da die Stufe im Trail so schön war, legen der blaue Ralf und ich eine kleine Fotosession ein:






Leider ist das Kamerakind oder meine Knippse nicht sooo gut wie beim blauen Ralf, daher ist er der hier kopflose Reiter...

Beim Blitze schaut das dann etwas schöner mit seiner Kamera aus:









Die folgende Auffahrt kennen wir sogar noch vom letzten Mal. Diesmal ist sie genauso sch... steil wie zuletzt. Auch wenn die Spitzkehren eine Wucht sind. Rechts wie links mit Stufen, Wurzeln und Bäumen zum festhalten oder anlehnen 






Knackig, knackig geht es da runter Richtung Lug, sehr empfehlenswerter Weg...






Am folgenden Aussichtspunkt -Wernersberger Geierstein- könnte man heute eine Kneipe aufmachen, so voll ist es hier und bei unserm kleinen Verfahrer sehen wir die Kletterer, die hier perfekte Bedingungen haben.





















Humor haben die Pfälzer auch, für die dringenden Bedürfnisse wird auch gesorgt:






heute haben wir aber keine Sitzung geplant und nehmen stattdessen lieber die kommende Abfahrt







Ein kleines Hüngerchen liegt im Magen, als wir unten ankommen. Was machen? Weiterfahrt? Einkehren? Eine Gastronomie auf der anderen Straßenseite lockt uns mit viel Grün, einem Schild samt "Herzlich Willkommen" in Handschrift, schöner Garten, nehmen wir?

Tja, was soll man sagen. Es war ein Flop. Das einzige Mal richtige schlechte Laune am Wochenende. Erst die blonde, äußerst genervte Bedienung. Dann der Koch, der keinen Bock hat, für eine Suppe oder einen Salat seinen Ar... an den Herd zu bewegen. Getränke gibt es immerhin von dem anderen freundlichen Kellner, das blonde Gift hat sich verdrückt.






Der kommende Teil ist dann ein wenig Sightseeing. An der Hühnerleiter lässt sich der Konfuse mal so richtig hängen 
















Am Hauensteiner Schusterpfad testen wir zwei verschiedene Varianten. Unser Weg führt zunächst in sanften Serpentinen bergab und endet in einem großen Pfadfinderzeltlager mit einer Riesen-Jurtenburg. An so einem Ding baut man locker 2-3 Tage mit 10 Leuten, das Ding hat eine Höhe von ca. 10m und es passen locker 200 Leute rein.

Tolle Leistung, unbedingt mal reinschauen, wenn ihr so ein Ding in freier Wildbahn seht!!







Leider ist der Anstieg schon von unten einfach sch... steil und wir beschließen die Serpentinen wieder hoch zu fahren bzw. zu schieben. 100HM später steigen wir in die schönere Variante ein und der Schusterpfad erweist sich als kleines Juwel. Zumindest zeitweise, nachdem das Gerümpel aufhört.

Unten kommen wir am Freibad raus. Nach dem Reinfall mit der Gastronomie lockt hier der Geruch von heissen, salzigen Pommes, ei ei ei... Leider müssen wir die anderen einholen,die ein Stück voraus sind und lassen Pommes und Eis sausen.

Daher auch keine Fotos mehr, HUNGAAAR!

Unser Tag endet entspannt im Garten, und der über dem Berg untergehenden Sonne. Wie am Caprazoppa halt am Meer...

Aber leider ohne Foto 

tbc...


----------



## sun909 (12. Mai 2016)

Freitag:

Dahner Felsenland. Trailrock bietet hier u.a. die 100-Kehren Tour an. Steht noch auf dem Programm, gelle Manfred?!

Wg. des langen WEs und der zu erwartenden Touris machen wir eine kleine weite Schleife um den Kernbereich.

Zunächst eine der vier Dahner Burgen passierend...











landen wir am Dahner Felsentor. Von oben fast unscheinbar, oder?






Von unten sieht man, dass es so gerade passierbar ist, wird eng mit Lenker und Pedalen.











Nächster Halt: Teufelstisch

Vorher hat der Herr (=der rote Ralf) aber noch eine kleine Tragepassage eingebaut, damit wir auch brav unser Fleißmärkchen in unser Heft kleben können 






Von unten eher ein "Tischchen", entwickelt er erst von der anderen Seite sein Potential, wenn man sieht, wie fragil die Konstruktion ist.

Also, hier von unten...






und hier von oben...






Es folgen Teufelsküche und Teufelsschrank und denen schließt sich ein kleiner feiner Trail an. Das nächste Mal fahren wir direkt bis zum Spielplatz runter, das sah nach einer lustigen Rutsche aus. Vielleicht gibt es da auch unser Eis, das immer noch fällig ist?






Vom Teufelstisch aus zieht es sich leider ein wenig bis zum Kaletschkopf. Einen richtig "vermüllten" Trail pflügen wir noch durch, hier müsste mal eine größere Gruppe wieder für Ordnung sorgen...






Doch ein zwei Trails haben sich am Kaletschkopf auch noch versteckt...

Oben erst kurz die Lage scannen...






und dann entspannt los! 











Zwischendrin gibt es auch noch ein wenig hiervon:






leider keine Ahnung, welches Hochhaus hier zur "schönen Aussicht" gehört?






nehmen wir lieber diese hier, heute gut gelaunt trotz ordentlich HöMies






An der Dahner Hütte angelangt, gibt es endlich Kuchen und die Aussicht auf mehr Spaß.

Der folgt in der Tat mit dem Weg zum Schwalbenfelsen.






Leider ist die Abfahrt hier nach 40hm und engen Kehren vorbei, da Waldarbeiten den ehemals schmalen Trail in eine Wüste verwandelt haben.






Oder waren es doch die bösen Fatbiker???

Daher wird doch wieder hochgeschoben zum Schillerfelsen; sehr schön knackig...











ja, da ist ein Weg  Um die Stelen herum, möglichst ohne sich dort aufzuspießen. Im Vordergrund dann eine schöne Stufe über eine weitere Eisenstufe. Knackig,knackig, eine wahre Freude!!! Aber die Pumpe geht ordentlich, danke an die Rallefs fürs Sichern, ohne hätte ich mich da nicht runtergetraut...







und so schaut es von unten aus, auch hier haben die Waldarbeiten ordentlich für "Luft" gesorgt 






Hiernach trennen sich unsere Wege. Wir düsen weiter Richtung Kleiner und Großer Eyberg, mal wieder Serpentinen, wäre ja auch langweilig ohne?

Der große Eyberg verlangt uns nochmal alles ab.






Ein Turm. Hoher Turm, enge Treppen, mit mehr als einem BMI von 27 kommt man hier nicht durch. Rucksack=schlechter Plan, Helm=guter Plan, sonst Aua.

Oben eine tolle Aussicht, wenn ja wenn man seine Kamera nicht unten hat liegen lassen, gelle? 











Ein Selfie-Stick wird dringend vermisst, so schiessen wir eine Menge Fotos, sieht irgendwie alles nach Gruselkabinett aus, aber soll ja nicht umsonst gewesen sein!






Die Abfahrt ist dann mehr als zügig, für mehr fehlt uns eigentlich auch mittlerweile die Kraft und Konzentration. An der Straße angelangt, ein Blick aufs Navi und die verhängnisvolle Frage, ob wir denn nicht noch "den kleinen Trail über den Hang mitnehmen sollen?"

Der "kleine Trail" entpuppt sich als Schiebestück mit wenig fahrbaren Stücken, aber lustig war es trotzdem.






Abends Grillieren wir dann brav auf dem Rasen und können mit Daniel den nächsten Ankömmling begrüßen, der sich kurzfristig ins Auto geschwungen hat, um ein wenig Sonne und Pfalz mitzunehmen.

So, weiter geht es dann morgen mit dem Rest des Wochenendes...

Viel Spaß beim lesen und Fotos gucken!


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Mai 2016)

Schöner Bericht, Carsten.  Meiner ist im Aachener Unterforum, bei den Vennbikern, zu finden.
An den Felsenweg möchte ich diesen Sommer auch unbedingt noch unter die Räder nehmen.

P.S.: Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, das wir uns in Lambrecht nicht auf der Strecke begegnet sind. Soso, ihr seid Kurzstrecke gefahren...da haste aber ein paar schöne Spitzspitzkehren verpasst!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Mai 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


>



Jetz hätt ich fast gedacht: da ham die doch'n Bild vom E-Stein eingebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (12. Mai 2016)

Super Bericht, Carsten!  Da habe ich ja echt was verpasst!


----------



## sun909 (13. Mai 2016)

Samstag:

*Gäßbock-Marathon*

Damals, sprich vor Jahren vom 2011er Marathon ein Bild im Forum gesehen mit Durchfahrt vom Kölner Dom und Kölsch-Verpflegungsstation...






Danach mal als Geschenk für den Gardasee-Gernot (Winke Winke!) gebucht, aber wg. seiner Dauerbaustelle namens Haus nicht geschafft 

Dieses Jahr ein neuer Anlauf... Bin diesmal zusammen mit Bekannten vom letzten SwissEpic und deren Truppe "NoBrakes" unterwegs...
Deren Name ist Programm, puh, Klickies am Enduro sollen die Sache etwas entspannter machen.

Und natürlich die "Kurzstrecke", auch die hat lt. Ansage  >50km >1.500HM, das reicht mir nach der "Plackerei" der beiden Tage vorher und dem Kölsch-lastigen Grillabend aber auch dicke aus...

Der Gäßbock ist ein recht einmaliges Event, fand es am ehesten mit "SIS-Schlaflos im Sattel" zu vergleichen.
Ähnlich skurril und liebevoll ausstaffiert, gut gelaunte Helfer, perfektes Ambiente und Wetter zum Knutschen. 25° C, noch Fragen?

Bin als Spät-Namenswechsler mit dem Zusatznamen "Kein Linus-Keine Decke" unterwegs samt persönlicher Übergabe von Kelme, schöne Grüße an ihn an der Stelle!

Morgens treffe ich einmalig den Trailsurfer aus dem Lokalforum K/BN, wie angedroht in Teilpink  Der hat aber heute großes mit der Langstrecke vor und selbst bei unserem doch zeitlich recht ausgedehnten Aufenthalt an der Sonder-Verpflegungsstation habe ich ihn nicht mehr gesehen, hoffe, ihr seid gut durchgekommen?

Der Pfarrer von Lambrecht, Markus Diringer, schickt die "Rasierten Waden" (=Langstreckler) los, den noch wartenden Bikern wird derweil ein selbstgedichtetes Liedchen zum Thema „Sweet Little Sixteen“ im Rock’n’Roll-Sound vorgetragen. Sehr lustig, auch in der Form noch nicht erlebt. Die blauen Trikots übrigens eine Wucht, sehen klasse aus!










(Beide Fotos vom User Kelme)

Unser erster Anstieg hat dann geschmeidige 500HM, bevor es in den ersten Kaiserstuhl-Trail geht -samt langer Schlange an DER TREPPE (die Duisburg-Fahrer würden graue Haare kriegen im Vergleich mit ihrer "Todestreppe"  ), aber unfallfrei runtergekommen und eine Menge Spaß gehabt.

Hier mal ein altes Bild eines anderen Users aus dem Gäßbock-Thread; direkt am Ausstieg stehen übrigens die Jungs vom DRK und führen glaub ich Strichliste, wer überhaupt fährt?






Nach einem kurzen Trail- und Serpentinen-Intermezzo samt ein wenig Berghoch begrüßt uns anschließend die erste Verpflegungsstation am Sportplatz in Frankeneck mit Dampfnudeln samt Vanillesauce und Nutella-Broten. LECKER!






Braucht man auch, denn direkt danach winken zum wieder Warmfahren zwei recht knackige Trailauffahrten. Also kleinster Gang, Kopf geneigt und strampeln, was das Zeug hält, kurbeln doch 50Biker hinter einem hoch und die Blöße des Absteigens wg blöder Wurzel o.ä. will sich keiner geben. Bitter in unserem Falle (vor allem für meinen Puls...), wenn hinter einem dann noch so "Trekkis" in lockerer Plauderlaune sind und gefühlt sich im GA1-Modus bewegen... 

Auch ein Tandem wie einige Fatbikes und ein Gravel/Singlespeed/ungefederter sind heute unterwegs, wie speziell die Tandemfahrer die Spitzkehren und Co bewältigen, ist mir noch ein Rätsel, nötigt mir aber großen Respekt ab...






An der Trennung der Kurz- und Langstrecke gibt es noch einen Kurzen...






...und ein Biker-Tattoo. Samt Schmerzenschreien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/26845244282/

Aber auch das ist schnell vorbei, denn nach einem anliegerlastigen Hohlweg zieht es zur nächsten Verpflegungsstation und wir landen im Esthaler Kloster. Diesmal ist traditionell Pfälzer Saumagen im Angebot, nicht unbedingt meines, aber liebevoll im Brötchen von den jüngsten Helfern von ca. 5 Jahren stolz serviert.

Der Trail danach wurde mir von Linus schon angekündigt als einer der Highlights. Erst flowig und locker den Hügel entlang, danach nochmals berghoch durchs Dorf und die Unimog-Ausstellung,






um dann ordentlich knackig und vor allem schmal/ausgesetzt am Hang lang zu führen. "Uffbasse!" steht auch direkt am Einstieg, DAS Zeichen, dass es gleich etwas knackiger werden wird...






Netterweise sind die hier etwas leidenden HT-Fahrer vor uns so nett und machen den Weg auf Anfrage frei, freundliches "Danke Schön!" zurück,  hier ist wenig Stress angesagt im Feld. Leider kommen uns am Ende des Trails dann vier Sanis entgegen, da hat es einen wohl ordentlich gemault in dem ganz rumpeligen Stück,  an der Stelle Gute Besserung!

Der nächste Halt direkt danach. Eine Gruppe RR schaut irritiert auf das feuerrote Mobil am Straßenrand. Prosecco, Kaffee und Kuchen auf einer Tour? Wo gibt's denn sowas? Es gibt zwar trotz "Prosecco-Aufdruck" am Mobil "nur" frischen Kaffee/Espresso und Kuchen am Feuerwehrmobil in Breitenstein, doch das ist auch vollkommen ausreichend. Die RR kriegen übrigens auch ein Stück Kuchen 











Der liebe Gott bzw. das Team hat  noch einen Vollgas-Trail samt einiger schöner hohen Stufen, ideal um drüber zu springen, eingebaut. Hier lohnt sich das Fully samt Federweg definitiv  

Leider kommt mir der nächste Anstieg jetzt wohlbekannt vor, bin den schon bei >30°C mal hoch und dabei sind zwei Leutchen "verreckt" (Winke winke in die Schweiz  ). Von daher langsam angehen lassen und Körner für die letzte Sonderverpflegungsstation sparen...






Der "Drecksanstieg", gute 15% Steigung, schön loser roter Sand. Zum Glück im Schatten.

Aber alles hat ein Ende und so sind wir nach einer letzten Kehre endlich da. An unserer "Sonderverpflegungsstation". Mit Live-Band... Und mit kaltem Bierchen. In drei Varianten (richtig, alk-frei und Radler) ist für jeden was dabei und bei Bombenwetter entspannen wir uns auf den Bierbänken, genießen die Aussicht, lauschen der tollen Rock&Roll Band, intonieren ein Geburtstagsständchen für einen der Hauptorga-Menschen und sammeln die ganze noBrakes Truppe wieder ein. Das dauert ein wenig länger, die Jungs sind ja die Langstrecke gefahren, aber bei dem Wetter und der Getränkeversorgung kein Problem. Gibt ja noch "Pfälzer Tapas": Wurst- und Quarkbrote...











Es wartet dann noch ein letzter langer Trail bergab (300HM), mit viel Glück kommen wir frei vorne weg und können es noch einmal laufen lassen. Mit einer Treppe samt Drop am Ende landen wir im Ziel. Ein Wahnsinns-Tag, man kann die ganzen Freiwilligen, die das stemmen, gar nicht genug loben!






Hier kriegt man hier ein Programm, das seinesgleichen sucht. Zwar keine Zeitnahme (zum Glück...) und somit kein Marathon im klassischen Stil, dafür eine klasse Stimmung, wunderschöne, wenn auch schwere Trails hoch wie runter und eine wirklich einmalige feucht-fröhliche Sonderverpflegungsstation.

Da simma nächstes Jahr wieder dabei, das war prima!

Dickes Danke Schön an die Orga und die freiwilligen Helfer, ihr wart einfach nur Spitze!

Mehr Infos, Bilder, Pressebericht usw. findet ihr hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gaesbock-sweet-little-16-samstag-07-mai-2016.776902/

Schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Mai 2016)

_Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Junge, toitoitoi....du kannst dir sicher sein, dass ich mich für dich freu! Ich selbst bin auch froh, denn falls es dich interessiert, mir ist am letzten Wochenende was ganz ähnliches passiert...._


----------



## sun909 (13. Mai 2016)

Vom Sonntag nur noch ein Kurzbericht, genug Getippe, ab ins Auto...

Sonntag düsen wir vom Naturfreundehaus erst über wohlvertrauten Trail ins Kaltenbrunnertal.






 und von dort aus zur Kalmit. Fotos von der Kalmit gibt es keine, die kennt ihr ja 

Um kurz vor zwölf ist es dort noch entspannt, so dass auch Hohe Loog ohne Slalom um/mit Wanderer möglich ist. Dahinter kommt dann Neuland, denn wir wollen wieder ins Kaltenbrunnertal, Hat sich gelohnt die neue Variante, denn nicht ganz so heftig wie der Z-Fels, der als Alternative gedient hätte. 

Also schön am Bach entlang Richtung Kotznstieg.  






Über die Hellerhütte geht es über Trail weiter, eine Runde "fegen" ist angesagt und eintragen ins Fege-Buch. 






Heuer geht es den schönen Trail am NFH dann mal wieder hinab, deutlich schöner als die Hinauf-Variante, die wir uns im Vorjahr einmal angetan haben. Sehr flott heute, alles furztrocken, eine Wonne!






Damit ist der Tag dann auch schon wieder vorbei und es geht heim...

Vielen Dank an die NoBrakes für´s mitnehmen, war ein entspannter, schöner Tag.

grüße und schöne Feiertage!


----------



## flechte (13. Mai 2016)

Leckere Berichte - das macht Appetit !! Ich sag: *Zum Wohl die Pfalz!* 

Wer Fronleichnam mag:  http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15984


----------



## DasLangeElend (13. Mai 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Heuer geht es den schönen Trail am NFH dann mal wieder hinab, deutlich schöner als die Hinauf-Variante, die wir uns im Vorjahr einmal angetan haben. Sehr flott heute, alles furztrocken, eine Wonne!



... im Nieselregen bergauf ist der Trail eine Quälerei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (14. Mai 2016)

@sun909: EInfach nur toll, der Bericht!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Mai 2016)

Am Montag würde ich gerne fahren, entweder in der Eifel oder an der Ahr oder im 7GB jenseits der Wandererströme an den eher technischen Stellen; hat jemand Lust & Zeit zum Mitfahren?


----------



## flechte (15. Mai 2016)

Hi Rosinante! Wir fahren, wenn die Witterung morgen nicht völlig kackt, mal den Martinssteig bei Kirchsahr. Wenn Du magst kommste mit !


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Mai 2016)

flechte schrieb:


> Hi Rosinante! Wir fahren, wenn die Witterung morgen nicht völlig kackt, mal den Martinssteig bei Kirchsahr. Wenn Du magst kommste mit !


... das hört sich gut an! Wann & wo soll den Start sein? Grüße B.


----------



## BN_Nik (15. Mai 2016)

Wetterabhängig bin ich auch interessiert  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Mai 2016)

@nik: Wetter soll gut werden ...


----------



## flechte (15. Mai 2016)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> @nik: Wetter soll gut werden ...


 

Ich sag mal leichte Regenjacke und lächeln!  Von mir aus 11.00 Uhr - muss ja nich immer so früh sein ?

Heidenberg, 53505 Kirchsahr-Binzenbach, Deutschland


----------



## BN_Nik (15. Mai 2016)

Habt ihr denn einen kündigen Guide oder läuft es auf ein wenig scouten hinaus, wenn ich mal fragen darf ? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Mai 2016)

Sieht alles gut aus: Der Martinsweg und eine entsprechende Tour stehen gut im Netz, zB bei Frosthelm.

Allerdings muss ich mit An- und Abfahrt ein wenig takten: Da ich Montagabend noch auf Geschäfsreise gehen und daher etwas früher zurück sein muss, würde ich gerne etwas früher starteh. Bei Anfahrt mit dem Zug könnte ich um 9:50 Uhr in Kreuzberg sein, um dann mit dem Rad weiterzufahren und dann spätestens gegen 10:30 Uhr am Start zu sein; zurück geht es dann für mich kurz nach 15 Uhr ab Kreuzberg.

Oder: Es ergibt sich mit einem von euch die Möglichkeit der Mitfahrt ...

Bin heute abend so ab 20 Uhr wieder im Netz, Grüße B.


----------



## flechte (15. Mai 2016)

10:30 Uhr passt. Mein Wagen ist voll. Bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sysfox (17. Mai 2016)

Hat jemand Zeit und Lust auf eine Tour im Siebengebirge morgen abend?
so ca. 17 Uhr?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Mai 2016)

Falls es bei mir heute nicht klappt, würde ich morgen gerne fahren => lass uns morgen noch einmal schreiben B.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Mai 2016)

@ Morgen: 
Wo soll es losgehen, wohin und wie lange dauern? Wenn es nicht in der Dunkelheit endet, wäre ich eventuell dabei. Grüße R.


----------



## sysfox (17. Mai 2016)

ok, Startort ist unten auf dem Parkplatz oberhalb der B42 auf der L331 (Ferdinand-Mühlens-Strasse) bei Königswinter,
die Tour könnte über Drachenfels, Löwenburg, Tretschbachtal, Oelberg und Bittweg zurück zum Parkplatz gehen, muss aba nich,
Start: 17:00 Uhr, Dauer ca. 3,5 Stunden
Helmpflicht! Jeder fährt auf eigens Risiko.
Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Mai 2016)

Du warst doch bei der Runde am 03.05. dabei, richtig?! Du guidest?! Tretschbachtal war doch mit der Kraxelei und dem Matsch nicht sooo prickelnd...zurück am Parkplatz um 20.00 Uhr, würde mir noch passen. Sonst mir zu spat. Grüße


----------



## sun909 (17. Mai 2016)

Das mit der Kraxelei war doch ein schönes Extra 

War aber im Schmelztal... Tretschbach fehlen aber auch zwei Brücken, kannst also wieder in den Schiebe-Trage-Modus schalten 

grüße und viel Spaß
C.


----------



## sysfox (17. Mai 2016)

Wir können auch 20:00 Uhr zurück sein oder früher losfahren, 17:00 Uhr ist ein Vorschlag. 16:00 Uhr würde auch gehen. Tretschbach ist momentan wahrscheinlich einigermaßen trocken, was ja sonst nicht so oft der Fall ist. Guiden werde ich nicht, bin nur auf der Suche nach Mitfahrern.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre gerne mit aber vor 16.45 Uhr früheste Abfahrt am vorgeschlagenen Treffpunkt wird nicht gehen. Alternativ 16.30 Uhr am P&R Ramersdorf und dort möglichst bis 20.15 .Uhr zurück. 
Ein Guide wird also noch gesucht...na dann schauen wir mal, ob jemand deine Vorschlag guiden mag.


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Mai 2016)

Wenn ihr ne uhrzeit fix habt schaue ich mal ob ich das organisert bekomme..im Zweifel nicht warten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Mai 2016)

....die Wettervorhersage, Durchzug eines Regengebiets, steht ja auch noch im Raum....mal sehen, wenn sich hier nichts konkretes mehr tut, entscheide ich morgen früh spontan, ob ich das Bike ins Auto packe...oder nicht.


----------



## sysfox (18. Mai 2016)

also, dann bleibts bei 17:00 am oben genannten Ort (L331).
Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Mai 2016)

Hat jemand bitte noch die Parkplatz-Koordinaten fürs Navi? Danke.


----------



## sysfox (18. Mai 2016)

50.679534, 7.197911
bzw. Ferdinand-Mülhens-Strasse  53639 Königswinter
der lange einspurige Parkplatz oberhalb der B42 und dem Schei... Blitzer


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2016)

Und schön innerhalb der Markierungen parken....! Wird sonst teuer.... werde es vermutlich organisatorisch nicht schaffen schade...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Mai 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Und schön innerhalb der Markierungen parken....! Wird sonst teuer.... werde es vermutlich organisatorisch nicht schaffen schade...


Vielleicht schaffst Du es später: Falls der große Regen ausbleibt oder dann bereits vorbei ist, gibt es evtl. noch einen späteren und näher an Bonn gelegegenen Start (18 oder 18:30 Uhr) zu einer technischen Tour, evtl. mit N + F ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2016)

Das könnte eher klappen schick mal ne ok mit  genauerer Info....


----------



## sibu (18. Mai 2016)

Mir hat gestern etwas in den O**nk**len in den Mantel geschnitten, bis durch den Pannenschutz vom Marathon Plus. Der Schlauch war zwar nur leicht angeritzt, so habe ich den


sysfox schrieb:


> Schei... Blitzer


 noch mit 53 km/h geschafft (der ist im Moment aus), aber unten am Rhein war später Pumpen angesagt. Bis nach Hause habe ich es dann noch mit der Luft geschafft. Falls ihr da runter wollte, habt mal einen Blick auf den Boden.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Mai 2016)

Danke Birk für die schöne Runde heute!
Wie ausgeschrieben trafen wir zwei Unentwegten uns am genannten Blitzer. Bis zur Abfahrt um Punkt 5 hat es innerhalb einer Viertelstunde auch 3x Ping gemacht..."bitte hübsch lächeln!"
Es ging dann zunächst rauf zum Drachenfels, aber kurz vor der Höhe rein in die spitzkehrige Abfahrt und sodann in die zweiten Tageshöhenmeter Ri. Löwenburg. T.etschbachtal dann fast alles trocken, schön fahrbar....ich Doof - dort lange nicht gefahren - schnalle es nicht, die Stufen im Flow zu nehmen und so nehme ich eine kurze Bodenprobe: Erdgeschmack ohne Nuss wehgetan, gibt schlimmeres, Mund abbutze und weiter. Birk lässt ein paar "Pilzer" hinter sich vorbei....am Ende des Trails hinter mir, der zweite der Gruppe eine Wurstpellenbekleidete Presswurst...lässt die Hinterradbremse in der letzten Kurve "fliegen" und ich kann es nicht lassen, ihm dazu freundlich aber bestimmt meine Meinung zu sagen. Passt ihm nicht, aber besser es macht mal jemand den Mund auf, als das solche Leut' denken, es geht immer alles und überall.
Weiter zur Margarethenhöhe mit Umwegen, dann Ölberg und Ri. Petersberg, wird der Weg zum Nonnenstromberg mitgenommen...Linksspitzkehre schööön außen anfahren, nochmal in die Pedale *keuch* und dann bald die steilere Abfahrt. Birk gefallen die Spitzkehren runter besser, weil mehr Flow. Wir kurbelten weiter und nahmen noch einen schönen Trail mit. Dann ging es bald schon auf den Bittweg zu, wo wir es uns noch einmal geflowpflegt geben konnten, nochmal einen Fuffi auf den Tacho, ohne Stress für Mutter Natur.
Nach rund 850 Höhenmeter auf 23 Kilometern führte der letzte Einkehrschwung am Ende des Bittweges zum dortigen Tennisverein, und dort blinkte zum Glück noch nicht das rote Lämpchen am Getränkeautomat für ein lecker Kölsch zum guten Schluss!

Fazit: Feine Runde, alles locker und spaßig - sehr gerne wieder.

Grüße in die Runde, Rene


----------



## sun909 (20. Mai 2016)

n´Abend!
Wollte morgen früh Ri Müngstener Brücke (S-Weg).

Start so um elf, Ende um 18.00 Uhr, dazwischen einige km/hm, so 45-1500.

Wer mitmag, kann sich ja rechtzeitig melden.

grüße


----------



## Dart (20. Mai 2016)

Passt leider nicht


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Mai 2016)

Ich müsste bereits um 16.00 Uhr wieder zurück sein, die Idee ist aber gut. Und ich kehre immer wieder gern dorthin zurück.


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Mai 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> n´Abend!
> Wollte morgen früh Ri Müngstener Brücke (S-Weg).
> 
> Start so um elf, Ende um 18.00 Uhr, dazwischen einige km/hm, so 45-1500.
> ...



Samstags leider schlecht,Tag um Dinge zu erledigen.
Allerdings zähle ich voll uns ganz auf Manni und Gene,die uns dort ein Auswärtsspiel
versprochen haben!
Viel Spaß


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Mai 2016)

Aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterlage und -aussichten, wäre wer lüstens am Mittwoch eine lässige Feierabendrunde zu drehen?


----------



## sysfox (24. Mai 2016)

Ich habe morgen Zeit, wann und wo solls losgehen?


----------



## SduroCruiser (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen. Bin neu hier in der Runde. Würde mich gerne mal bei ner Tour von euch anschließen. Komme aus königswinter, bin 30 und fahre jetzt nach länger pause wieder mtb. Ich fahre gemütlich - Berg auf wie Berg ab, hab aber auch kein Problem mit schnellen abschnitten. 
Da ich im schichtdienst arbeite ist es unter der Woche kaum möglich größere runden zu drehen, Wochenenden sind meist kein Problem. 
Wenn ihr am we Lust habt was zu starten und noch platz für mich habt könnt ihr mir gerne bescheid sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Mai 2016)

sysfox schrieb:


> Ich habe morgen Zeit, wann und wo solls losgehen?


Da ich morgen kein Auto habe, müsste ich mit Bike & Bahn nach Königswinter Bf. kommen, die RE8 hält dort planmäßig um 16.19 Uhr oder 16.42 Uhr.


----------



## sysfox (25. Mai 2016)

Dann würde ich sagen, wir treffen uns wieder auf dem Parkplatz, ca. 16:50. OK?


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Mai 2016)

OK dann komme ich zur Parke, kurz vor 17 Uhr.


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Mai 2016)

Update: Ich werde um ca. 16.35 Uhr am Treffpunkt Blitzer sein. Gruß, Rene


----------



## sun909 (29. Mai 2016)

So, der erste Kurvenkurs dieses Jahr...

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15901

und am Dienstag späten Nachmittag/abend gibt es eine Runde ab KöWi...

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16018

Grüße


----------



## flechte (30. Mai 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> So, der erste Kurvenkurs dieses Jahr...
> 
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15901
> 
> Grüße



Schade, dass kommt zu kurzfristig !! Da kurv ich durch die Eifel... Wenns in den nächsten Teilen ans HR versetzen geht würd ich sehr gern dabei sein! Grüßle Flechte


----------



## sun909 (30. Mai 2016)

HR versetzen kommt für die TLN nach absolviertem Kurvenkurs 3 

Musst du noch was warten... 

Schönen Gruß!


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Mai 2016)

Kurs 2 bitte bitte nicht vor Juli...


----------



## flechte (31. Mai 2016)

Was!? Drei Events ohne HR versetzen ? - solange kann ich nicht warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (31. Mai 2016)

Gut Ding will Weile haben...


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Juni 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Gut Ding will Weile haben...


Genau. Nicht das man sich sonst nen Knoten in der Kurve in die Beine flechtet.


----------



## sibu (2. Juni 2016)

Statt Wegezustand gibt es heute mal Wasserstandsmeldungen: Für die Heimfahrt habe ich mich gestern Abend in Bekleidung gezwängt, die mehr Ähnlichkeit mit einem Taucheranzug hatte. Statt durchs Mucher Wiesental bin ich über die Barbarahütte gefahren, und das war wohl gut so. Heute hat nicht nur der Rhein Hochwasser, sondern auch sämtliche Bäche. Frei nach Prediger 1.7: Alle Wege fließen; teilweise läuft das Wasser noch direkt die Hänge runter. Wer an die Ahr möchte: Da rauscht gerade das höchste Hochwasser seit 1910 zu Tal.


----------



## sun909 (3. Juni 2016)

Krasse Bilder von der Ahr 

Im GeneralAnzeiger sieht man online einiges... da ist echt Land unter...

Nun denn, der Kurvenkurs wird um eine Woche geschoben, dafür geht´s am Mo ins 7G:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16033

Für Spätstarter können wir einen Halt um 18.00 Uhr einbauen. Biergarten bei dem angesagtem Wetter eingeplant, hat der Blaue Affe schon wieder auf?

grüße
C.


----------



## sibu (3. Juni 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Krasse Bilder von der Ahr


Auch der Kasbach hat gut aufgeräumt: Die B42 war gesperrt. 


> Für Spätstarter können wir einen Halt um 18.00 Uhr einbauen. Biergarten bei dem angesagtem Wetter eingeplant, hat der Blaue Affe schon wieder auf?
> 
> grüße
> C.


Ich war Ende April schon dort. Er war zwar auf, aber zum draußen sitzen war es damals noch zu kalt.


----------



## sun909 (3. Juni 2016)

Danke für die Info! 

Dann wird es der Blaue Affe oder Bundeshäuschen, je nachdem, wer von wo kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (6. Juni 2016)

So, wird mal wieder voller heute.

Hoffentlich bleiben die angesagten Gewitter aus 

Grüße


----------



## sibu (6. Juni 2016)

Das erste Gewitter ist nur mit leichtem Tröpfeln über das Siebengebirge weggezogen (14:30), das Verfolgergewitter ist unsicher, ob es sich noch vorher auflösen will. Es bleibt spannend.


----------



## sibu (27. Juni 2016)

Die nächste Brücke ist weg, diesmal mit Ankündigung:



Wieder am Logebach, diesmal der alte Butterweg von Aegidienberg ins Schmelztal. Das letzte Stück des Butterwegs, der Abstieg ins Schmelztal, war schon letztes Jahr mit quer gelegten Bäumen auf 50 m Strecke dicht gemacht worden.


----------



## sun909 (27. Juni 2016)

Na, dann findet sich bestimmt der ein oder andere begabte Brückenbauer 

Danke für die Info!

Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Juni 2016)

Kann da nicht mal ein Wanderer auf Gewohnheitsrecht klagen?


----------



## sun909 (27. Juni 2016)

Der tolle Wegeplan ist der Grund...

Ob da Gewohnheitsrecht ein Klagegrund ist, müßte ein Jurist beurteilen.

Bis dahin hilft wohl nur auf kreative (Bau-)Köpfe zu hoffen 

grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Juni 2016)

Ja der wegeplan... ist schon übel.... hilft nur immer fahren und freihalten... und was basteln.....


----------



## sun909 (27. Juni 2016)

Wir sollten uns mal treffen zum BBB-Biken-Bauen-Bierchen


----------



## shmee (29. Juni 2016)

Jemand Zeit und Lust heute Abend? Vorhersagen sehen ja gut aus soweit: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16073


----------



## sun909 (29. Juni 2016)

Mist, zu spät gesehen, kein Bike im Auto 

Viel Spaß im Wald!

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (29. Juni 2016)

Schade Carsten, nächstes Mal wieder.


----------



## sun909 (29. Juni 2016)

Sicher das 

Hab es mal noch an die üblichen Verdächtigen in den E-Mail Verteiler geschickt.

grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. Juni 2016)

... noch außerhalb unterwegs, werde leider zu spät in BN ankommen, euch viel Spaß!


----------



## delphi1507 (29. Juni 2016)

War heute schon.... Hornberg rechts rechst sind heute 2 Schlüsselstelle gefallen...


----------



## dom_i (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
war eine schöne Tour gestern, danke fürs mitnehmen und den coolen Abend 
Werden uns sicher bald mal wiedersehen.
Grüße, Dominik


----------



## sun909 (30. Juni 2016)

...wenn ich mir das Wetter so anschaue, gute Wahl gestern 

grüße


----------



## shmee (30. Juni 2016)

Jau, schöne Tour gestern, Wasser und Schlamm gab es nur von unten.


----------



## sibu (30. Juni 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns mal treffen zum BBB-Biken-Bauen-Bierchen


Ich bringe auch unter dem Sixpack in der Packtasche gut versteckt eine Säge mit - obwohl, Spaten wäre besser: An der Stelle reichte eine Rampe auf der rechten Bachseite aus, gegenüber ist schon eine, und der Bach ist dort nicht tief (wenn wir wieder normale Niederschlagsmengen haben )


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Juli 2016)

Ich würde gerne mal wieder eine Feierabendrunde im 7G drehen, z.B. kommenden Dienstag ab 17 Uhr. Wer wäre noch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurschman (2. Juli 2016)

Donnerstag - Samstag könnte ich auf jeden Fall, auch schon ab 15:00. Dienstag leider nicht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Juli 2016)

Dann lass uns mal die zweite Wochenhälfte unabhängig davon im Auge behalten, Andreas!


----------



## dom_i (6. Juli 2016)

Also morgen steht was an?


----------



## cryo (6. Juli 2016)

ich fahre morgen vormittag im Ahrtal:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16085


----------



## Lurschman (6. Juli 2016)

Bin jetzt in diesem Moment auf ner spontan Runde in Richtung Ennert. Wochenende ist verplant


----------



## dom_i (6. Juli 2016)

..ich dachte jetzt eher an eine Runde gegen Feierabend (für die Normalsterblichen ), also Donnerstag 18Uhr. Da jemand unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (6. Juli 2016)

Bin morgen Abend leider nicht am Start. Denke nächste Woche wieder, Di oder Do.


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Juli 2016)

terpk schrieb:


> ..ich dachte jetzt eher an eine Runde gegen Feierabend (für die Normalsterblichen ), also Donnerstag 18Uhr. Da jemand unterwegs?


Ich vielleicht, ab 18 Uhr 30

Grüße Micha


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Juli 2016)

Seeehr schlechter Tag resp. Gelegenheit für ne Feierabendrunde...sozusagen die schlechteste des gesamten Jahres. 
Der Rest wärmt sich dann mal oleoleoleoleeee fürs Halbfinale auf, euch viel Spaß bei der dann ausnahmsweise drittschönsten Sache der Welt.


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Juli 2016)

Ich schaffe es doch nicht


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Juli 2016)

Nochmal ein Aufruf und die Frage in die Runde, wer kommende Woche Zeit und Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde hat? Ein Gast aus dem Siegerland @Lenne-Blade wäre auch dabei.
Infrage käme z.B. der Dienstag, morgen ist nach dem anstrengenden Wetter heute noch Regeneration am Arbeitsplatz angesagt.
Mittwoch soll es noch kühler bzw. regnerisch werden.
Wie schaut es z.B. bei dir aus, Birk @sysfox ?


----------



## Lurschman (10. Juli 2016)

Ich denke ich werde mitkommen, zeitlich passe ich mich gerne den Mitfahrern an. Ich hab ja eh die ganze Woche Feierabend


----------



## Nine_in_bonn (10. Juli 2016)

Hi! Hab Sommerferien und würde gerne mal wieder mitfahren! Dienstag gerne!


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Juli 2016)

Prima, alle beide.  Wir werden schon was hinbekommen! 
Auf gehts, liebe Leute - wer mag noch?


----------



## DasLangeElend (10. Juli 2016)

Sollte gehen...


----------



## dom_i (11. Juli 2016)

Dienstag soll es auch schon bisschen regnen, aber ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nine_in_bonn (11. Juli 2016)

Zahnarzt Termin um 10:45 - also Fänd ich ein Fahren ab vielleicht 1 Uhr perfekt


----------



## Nine_in_bonn (11. Juli 2016)

also... ab... gerne auch später, ...


----------



## shmee (11. Juli 2016)

Vorbehaltlich das Wetter hält, bin ich Di Abends am Start. Denke, 18:00 ab Ramersdorf.


----------



## dom_i (11. Juli 2016)

Welcher Treffpunkt ist für euch denn am geeignetsten? Der PR Parkplatz Bonn-Ramersdorf?
Wir könnten ja eine Tour für Di, 18 Uhr ins LMB einstellen!?

EDIT: Gleicher Gedanke!


----------



## Nine_in_bonn (11. Juli 2016)

klingt gut!


----------



## dom_i (11. Juli 2016)

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16089


----------



## dom_i (12. Juli 2016)

Sorry, mir kam beruflich was dazwischen...


----------



## sun909 (12. Juli 2016)

Donnerstag Köwi
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16093


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank für die angenehme Begleitung und Bekanntschaft, heute.  Ich freue mich auf ein Wiederbiken,..bis dahin hoffentlich mit entbläutem Mittelzeh.
Grüße, Rene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (13. Juli 2016)

Rene, welchen Poller hast du denn im 7G jetzt zu deinem Persönchen Freund gemacht  ?

Schönen Gruß und gute Besserung an den Zeh!


----------



## DasLangeElend (13. Juli 2016)

Der hat nur zu kräftig in die Pedale getreten!


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Juli 2016)

Das war keine Poller-Challenge, Carsten, sondern Zeh* vs. Predator aka Baumstamm. Hab wohl den Q-Faktor meines Fatties nicht mehr so gut bei engen Kehren im Sinn gehabt.








*neuer Rufname: der purpurne Rüssel


----------



## sun909 (13. Juli 2016)

ey, die Bäume sind schon meine Freunde, such dir eigene im 7G! 

Obwohl, die Stümpfe darfst du schon noch haben, man muss ja gönne könne!

grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Juli 2016)

Ne, danke, du, ich hab ja schon die Strümpfe, deshalb bitte gern dir die Stümpfe, dafür hab ich ja jetzt schon einen von die dunkelblauen Schlümpfe.


----------



## Sechser (13. Juli 2016)

Bäume? ... Hinten anstellen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Juli 2016)

....ne....antreten....


----------



## Redfraggle (13. Juli 2016)

Der Jerry hat da so seine Erfahrung....;-)!


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Juli 2016)

Jerry Mouse and Tom Tree?


----------



## sun909 (15. Juli 2016)

Gestern "Baumfrei" geblieben 

Nächsten Do wieder unterwegs ab Köwi, starten aber ggfum 1600 ab Ramersdorf. Wer hier früher mit einsteigen mag, bei mir rechtzeitig melden!

Ansonsten für die 1800 Uhr Fraktion:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16097

Schönes WE


----------



## DasLangeElend (18. Juli 2016)

Wie schauts mit morgen? Donnerstag ist ja eher schlechtes Wetter angesagt.


----------



## sun909 (18. Juli 2016)

Kann morgen nicht...
Grüße


----------



## shmee (19. Juli 2016)

Kann leider auch morgen nicht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Juli 2016)

Ich könnte Freitagnachmittag, ab 15.30 Uhr oder etwas später.


----------



## Dart (20. Juli 2016)

Bin zwar aus dem Urlaub zurück, bin aber noch einige Tage außer Betrieb


----------



## sun909 (20. Juli 2016)

Gemault?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Juli 2016)

Ich dachte, ich sei hier der Maulheld?!

(Achtung, Selbstironie! Das versteht nicht jeder, ich weiß...)


----------



## Dart (20. Juli 2016)

Ne, ist ne längere Geschichte. Erzähl ich bei der nächsten Tour.


----------



## sun909 (21. Juli 2016)

@Dart: Dann mal toi toi toi!

Für die anderen Mitfahrer heute:
Werden Biergarten am Ende anlaufen, ggf also Licht für den Heimweg nicht vergessen 

Grüße!


----------



## dom_i (22. Juli 2016)

Danke nochmal für die schöne Tour! Ich habe wieder einige neue Trails kennengelernt.

Und nochmal vielen Dank für den Ersatzschlauch und die Montagehilfe!!!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. Juli 2016)

Überlege Sa. oder So. zu fahren, falls es halbwegs trocken bleibt; vielleicht hat ja jemand passend Lust & Zeit?


----------



## TurboTobi (23. Juli 2016)

Wenns Wetter morgen mitspielt hät ich schon Lust. Wann und wo wäre denn Treffen?


----------



## dom_i (23. Juli 2016)

Wäre auch für eine Tour zu haben, gerne morgens 9uhr :S


----------



## sun909 (23. Juli 2016)

Bin raus morgen, sorry.

Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Juli 2016)

terpk schrieb:


> Wäre auch für eine Tour zu haben, gerne morgens 9uhr :S


Wenn ich es schaffe bin ich morgen um 9 Uhr in Hennef am Warther Kreisel (Tankstelle), melde mich aber morgen früh nochmal. War ein langer Abend, N8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboTobi (24. Juli 2016)

Wenn der Treffpunkt morgen früh hennef ist, muss ich leider absagen da es für mich mind. ne Stunde oder länger dauert da hinzukommen (wohne halt in Köwi).
Wär gern mitgefahren aber als 14-jähriger ohne motorisierten Untersatz wird das leider nix.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Juli 2016)

Guten Morgen!

Nun gut, mit der Bahn von Köwi Bf nach Hennef Bf dauert es mit umsteigen in Troisdorf 40 Minuten, eigentlich kein Ding oder?
Hatte eigentlich vor in Ri. 7G zu fahren. Mal schauen, es schaut da draußen ja nach Fatbikewetter aus. Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## sun909 (24. Juli 2016)

...immer wieder Dienstags, aber erst ab 18 Jahre... 

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16108

Ggf Start auch um 1600 Uhr möglich, dann bitte melden.

Einkehr später im Blauen Affen für die gerade Nicht-Biker usw...

Grüße


----------



## TurboTobi (24. Juli 2016)

@sun909 wieso ein mindestalter von 18 Jahren wenn ich mal fragen darf?


----------



## TurboTobi (24. Juli 2016)

@Trail Surfer ich weiß das, kenne die strecke da ich öfters mitm zug nach Schladern fahre. Eig. Braucht ich nur ne Ausrede weil ich so spät noch wach war und dann eh nicht ausm nett gekommen wär
Naja dann wann anders...


----------



## sun909 (24. Juli 2016)

TurboTobi schrieb:


> @sun909 wieso ein mindestalter von 18 Jahren wenn ich mal fragen darf?



Thema Aufsichtspflicht, Versicherung usw...

Geht leider kaum anders, wenn nicht ein Elternteil mitfährt 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (25. Juli 2016)

@Trekki :
Kommst morgen mit neuem Rad?

Grüße


----------



## Trekki (25. Juli 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kommst morgen mit neuem Rad?


ja


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Juli 2016)




----------



## Trekki (25. Juli 2016)

Bitte aber nicht enttäuscht sein. Es ist schon schmutzig geworden.


----------



## dom_i (27. Juli 2016)

Schöne Tour gestern, danke dafür und fürs warten! 
Hoffe es geht allen Gestürzten den Umständen entsprechend und keiner hat sich was ernstes getan. Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour!
Gruß Dominik


----------



## Trekki (27. Juli 2016)

Ja, es war schön so viele neue Gesichter zu sehen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Juli 2016)

Von mir auch Dank an Carsten/Chris als Guides und John als Apportierer (furs zurückholen der...hinter ihm....zurückgebliebenen).
Schöne Runde, gerne wieder!


----------



## sun909 (27. Juli 2016)

Jo,
war lustig mit 14 Gestalten durch den Wald zu düsen!

Den Stuntleuten gute Besserung 

Grüße!


----------



## Dart (27. Juli 2016)

14 Biker Respekt!
Mal sehen wie lange ich aussetzen muss . Hat da jemand Erfahrung bei Schlüsselbeinbruch?


----------



## sun909 (27. Juli 2016)

Auf die Rolle kannst du schnell 

Grüße und toi toi toi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (27. Juli 2016)

Dart schrieb:


> 14 Biker Respekt!
> Mal sehen wie lange ich aussetzen muss . Hat da jemand Erfahrung bei Schlüsselbeinbruch?



Gibt's nen Fred in nem Unterforum,wo sich über solche Dinge ausgetauscht werden-also hier im IBC.


----------



## Redfraggle (27. Juli 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/fitness-und-training-rund-um-den-biker.43/


----------



## thommy88 (27. Juli 2016)

Von mir auch nochmal vielen Dank für das Guiden. Hat echt Spass gemacht mit euch.

Anbei noch die Resultate von zwei der drei Stunts


----------



## thommy88 (27. Juli 2016)

Dart schrieb:


> 14 Biker Respekt!
> Mal sehen wie lange ich aussetzen muss . Hat da jemand Erfahrung bei Schlüsselbeinbruch?




Upps ist doch mehr bei deinem Sturz passiert.....gute Besserung


----------



## Redfraggle (27. Juli 2016)

thommy88 schrieb:


> Upps ist doch mehr bei deinem Sturz passiert.....gute Besserung



Das ist jemand anderes!Bei einer anderen Tour passiert!


----------



## Dart (27. Juli 2016)

Ja, Sorry für die Verwirrung, ich war bei der Tour nicht dabei. Da war mein Schlüsselbein schon hin.

Danke Barbara, eine erste Sichtung ergab Zeiten zwischen 3 und 6 Monaten.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Juli 2016)

Dart schrieb:


> Ja, Sorry für die Verwirrung, ich war bei der Tour nicht dabei. Da war mein Schlüsselbein schon hin.
> 
> Danke Barbara, eine erste Sichtung ergab Zeiten zwischen 3 und 6 Monaten.


Wenn du ne Platte drinn hast und es keine hakenplatte ist geht das fix.... Saß nach 1 Woche auf der Rolle nach 4 Wochen wieder draußen bei gemäßigten Touren auf dem Rad...  Bei Fragen PN...


----------



## Handlampe (27. Juli 2016)

Luft holen fällt mir noch ein wenig schwer. Ansonsten geht's wieder. 
War trotzdem ne schöne Runde. 
Muß mir nur mal angewöhnen mit den "Neuen" zu quatschen.


----------



## on any sunday (28. Juli 2016)

Nach all den Jahren fällst du immer noch vom Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (28. Juli 2016)

"Platschen" wäre der bessere Begriff 

@Dart: hast du eine Rolle? Mitja hat sonst eine, meine ist gerade bei der Teufel-Stuntfrau...

Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juli 2016)

Weil es hier so viele nette u. angenehme Menschen gibt, und ich schon ein paar kenne ...mal eine Frage: Gibt es hier jemanden, der gerne schraubt und mir bei Wechsel gr. Kettenblatt 36 auf 33Z vorne und neue Kassette hinten behilflich sein mag?
Entlohnung habe ich an etwas in Richtung Kiste Bier (oder Kölsch) nach Wahl gedacht....wenn das nicht zu bescheiden ist.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn hier jemand mit Lust, Laune und Werkzeug gesegnet ist.
LG Rene


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Juli 2016)

Kommt drauf an wie dringend das ganze ist... Bin im Moment zu weit weg....


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juli 2016)

Ich möchte das ganze gerne, wenn möglich, fix innerhalb der nächsten 3 - 4 Wochen machen. Also bis spätestens zur Woche des 22. August.
Ob ein Kurbelabzieher gebraucht wird, kann ich momentan leider noch nicht sagen.
Es geht um die e13 TRS-Kurbel vom Fatty.
Möchte aber auch niemanden drängen. Es muss halt passen.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Juli 2016)

Ja ab dem 8.8 bin ich wieder im lande....


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juli 2016)

...dann mal noch nen schönen Urlaub! Und auch von mir beste Genesungswünsche @Dart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (28. Juli 2016)

Kurbelabzieher hab ich für die trs kurbel  Nicht....


----------



## Dirk Nennen (28. Juli 2016)

Hi,
na das sollte doch wohl kein Problem sein. 
Wo kommst denn her?
Bezüglich der Kurbel wäre es zur Einschätzung, welches Werkzeug nötig ist, gut, wenn du ein Bild davon machen könntest. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Trekki (28. Juli 2016)

Hier ist eine Diskussion zur dieser Kurbel.

Die Kassette kann ich Dir tauschen. Die Kurbel-Diskussion habe ich nicht ganz verstanden weil der Gesprächtsfaden wechselt, könnte aber recht einfach sein.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juli 2016)

Hi,
ich komme aus Hennef.
Beitragen kann ich nun zum einen dieses:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...d-technikthread.722544/page-144#post-13761489
Hinweis auf --> http://service.bythehive.com/Guide/How+to+remove+e*thirteen+cranks/44
Und das also wohl z.B. dieser Abzieher der Art nach passen sollte:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/ParkTool/Kurbelabzieher-CCP-44-p20749/

Hilft das?


----------



## delphi1507 (29. Juli 2016)

Bleibt die Frage welche der 3 kurbeltypen du jetzt hast....


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juli 2016)

TRS ohne integrierten Abzieher.


----------



## Dart (30. Juli 2016)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche 
OP war gut verlaufen und morgen komme ich nach Hause. War wohl mühsam, die Fragmente wieder an Ort und Stelle zu sortieren. Ein "Nahher-Bild" habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
Ne Rolle habe ich zwar nicht zu Hause, aber ein Ergometer sollte es auch tun. Denke, da werde ich in der Kommenden Woche ein paar "Runden" drauf drehen.


----------



## laspirit2014 (30. Juli 2016)

Dart schrieb:


> Danke für die Genesungswünsche
> OP war gut verlaufen und morgen komme ich nach Hause. War wohl mühsam, die Fragmente wieder an Ort und Stelle zu sortieren. Ein "Nahher-Bild" habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
> Ne Rolle habe ich zwar nicht zu Hause, aber ein Ergometer sollte es auch tun. Denke, da werde ich in der Kommenden Woche ein paar "Runden" drauf drehen.



Also Jörg,  wenn es unbedingt sein muss, verzichte ich deiner Gesundheit zuliebe ausnahmsweise selbstverständlich gerne auf die Rolle


----------



## Trekki (30. Juli 2016)

Jörgs unerstetzliches TT Trikot ist auch kaputt gegangen und ist wahrscheinlich entsorgt worden.

@Dart : die Nafbachtal Runde müssen wir aber noch beenden. Werde aber erst wieder gesund.


----------



## Dart (31. Juli 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Jörgs unerstetzliches TT Trikot ist auch kaputt gegangen und ist wahrscheinlich entsorgt worden.



Ne, das Shirt habe ich zu Hause, die haben mir das in der Klinik noch regulär über den Kopf ausgezogen . Und die Runde werden wir natürlich noch beenden!

Connie, ich will Deiner Genesung nicht im Weg stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (31. Juli 2016)

Dart schrieb:


> die haben mir das in der Klinik noch regulär über den Kopf ausgezogen


autsch

Die haben den Wert von dem TT Trikot wohl sofort erkannt.


----------



## sun909 (3. August 2016)

ah, der John hat dich so sehr mit dem neuen Bike gehetzt, dass du dich auf die Nase gelegt hast  ?

Gut, dass das Trikot wenigstens was ausgehalten hat, sonst wär der Häuptling am Sicken...

Jetzt hast du Zeit, um neuen Unfug zu planen, für Bike, Womo, alternative Sportarten usw...

grüße


----------



## Dart (3. August 2016)

Jo, auf´m Feldweg hat er mich gehetzt.

Ne, war einfach nur blöd gelaufen -äh- gefahren. Wir fuhren zu zweit auf einem Feldweg, nicht zu schnell 25 - 30 km/h und hatten auch genügend Abstand. Ich zeigte gerade mit einer Hand nach vorne, um den weiteren Streckenverlauf zu erklären. Ich war also abgelenkt und habe nicht auf den Weg geachtet, war ja nur ein Feldweg. Blöderweise kam dann eine Regenrinne und die hat mir den Lenker derart verrissen, dass ich keine Chance mehr hatte zu reagieren. Bin nur noch satt mit der rechten Schulter eingeschlagen und habe mir das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Ist wohl in mehrere Teile zerbröselt und in Richtung des Schultergelenkes war auch nicht mehr so viel fester Knochen zum festschrauben übrig.
Arbeiten geht nächste Woche wieder, fürs Biken habe ich noch keine Prognose.


----------



## Trekki (3. August 2016)

Den Helm hat's auch erwischt. Der hatte rundherum Dellen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. August 2016)

Gut, dass Du nicht allein unterwegs warst! Klingt ja echt übel. Alles Gute für Deine Genesung, Jörg.


----------



## Dart (3. August 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Den Helm hat's auch erwischt. Der hatte rundherum Dellen.



Ein schöner neuer, war noch keine 24h alt.


----------



## sun909 (3. August 2016)

Dart schrieb:


> Ein schöner neuer, war noch keine 24h alt.



Besser der neue Helm als die olle Rübe darunter


----------



## Redfraggle (4. August 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Besser der neue Helm als die olle Rübe darunter


Sehr gut  !


----------



## bondibeach (6. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen, habe leider heute Nachmittag meinen Specialized MTB Helm (Schwarz Enduro Typ) und meine Adidas Evileye Brille auf dem Parkplatz an der Ubahn in Ramersdorf vergessen. Vielleicht war ja jemand aus der Gruppe so ab 17:20 dort vor Ort und hat die Sachen gefunden oder irgendwo abgegeben. Gerne auch teilen falls ihr wen kennt der heute dort war __
Danke Niko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (10. August 2016)

Termine, Termine...

Fr., 12.08. Abendrunde Tour ab Köwi 
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16132

Do, 18.08. Abendrunde Tour ab Ramersdorf plus Biergarten
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16133

So, 28.08. Tages-Tour von Uwe/Handlampe an der Ahr:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16122

@bondibeach: Hast du mal bei den Verkehrsbetrieben nachgefragt? die haben da ja direkt ihren Bahnhof, vielleicht wurde dort was abgegeben?

grüße


----------



## bondibeach (10. August 2016)

Ne aber werde ich mal machen. Fundbüro wurde bisher nichts abgegeben


----------



## sun909 (12. August 2016)

Termin heute Abend schaffe ich leider nicht, habe den Termin drin gelassen, wenn sich die anderen zum Biken treffen wollen.

Grüße


----------



## dom_i (12. August 2016)

Wenn noch jemand Lust hat, ich würde ab 17:45Uhr in Bonn Ramersdorf am PR Parkplatz starten für eine lockere Runde.

Sonne kommt doch grad raus... 

Gruß Dominik


----------



## sun909 (16. August 2016)

Alle im Urlaub diese Woche? Die Ladies machen ihr eigenes Ding am Do, aber was ist mit dem ganzen "Rest"? 

Grüße


----------



## Sechser (16. August 2016)

Ich würde gerne, habe aber gestern mein Implantat in den Kiefer geschraubt bekommen ... daher mal wieder Pause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (16. August 2016)

Da machen sich Ofenkaule-Wurzeln nicht wirklich gut, stimmt...


----------



## shmee (16. August 2016)

Leide noch an Umzugsnachwehen und div. anderen Terminen diese Woche, daher ist bei dem schönen Wetter nix drin. :/


----------



## Trekki (16. August 2016)

Dito - Land unter bei der Arbeit


----------



## Dart (17. August 2016)

Ich würd' ja gerne, aber ein paar Wochen muss ich der Schulter noch Ruhe gönnen


----------



## asphaltjunkie (17. August 2016)

Carsten; wir sind ab 17uhr bzw. 17:15uhr unterwegs. Ruf an wenn du mitfahren willst.


----------



## sun909 (18. August 2016)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Carsten; wir sind ab 17uhr bzw. 17:15uhr unterwegs. Ruf an wenn du mitfahren willst.


Hi Wolle,
bin um 1800 in Ramersdorf verabredet  (s. LMB).

Danke für das Angebot!

Grüße


----------



## Snowcrash (19. August 2016)

Danke an Carsten für die Tour und Martin für das Bier gestern, war echt schön, seit langem noch mal im Siebengebirge unterwegs zu sein.

Die Rückfahrt war dann allerdings der totale Albtraum... Hab mich zwei Mal auf den Feldwegen total unnötig gelegt. Alles halb so wild, nur ein paar Kratzer und 'ne leichte Prellung, allerdings auch ein Plattfuß . Hatte natürlich einen Ersatzschlauch dabei, aber den irgendwo um 22:30 Uhr nachts auf 'nem stockdunklen Feldweg nur im Licht der Lenkerfunzel zu wechseln, die natürlich auch noch massenweise Moskitos angelockt hat, war echt kein Spass. Das beste war echt noch, dass ich mir nach dem zweiten Sturz sofort dachte "So eine Scheisse, aber wenigestens hab ich keinen Platten, Gott sei Dank!" Eine Minute später ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass ich kaum noch Luft im Vorderreifen hatte...

Na ja, zum Glück hatte die Strandbar am Rhein noch auf, habe mir da noch ein kleines Bierchen zum runterkommen gekönnt und danach hat's auch wieder Spass gemacht. Geiler Vollmond auch, hatte ihn nur leider die ganze Zeit im Rücken. Am Ende waren's dann 112km.


----------



## sun909 (20. August 2016)

Na, das mit der Strandbar hat die Laune ja noch gerettet 

Krasse km-Leistung, gut, dass nicht mehr passiert ist! 

Bis demnächst..,


----------



## shmee (22. August 2016)

So, das Wetter soll sich ja noch mal von seiner besten Seite zeigen: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16152

Einkehr am Ende ist im Blauen Affen geplant.


----------



## Snowcrash (22. August 2016)

Wird bei mir nix, weil ich mal wieder Probleme mit dem Rad hab. Wäre witzig, wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, hatte mich mich Carsten vor ein paar Tagen ja noch kurz darüber unterhalten, dass ich letztes Jahr so viele Probleme mit dem Rad hatte und deshalb einige Touren verpasst hatte. Jetzt habe ich schon seit Monaten überhaupt keinen Ärger mehr gehabt und kaum wird das Wetter besser, gibt die Vorderbremse nach der ersten Tour den Geist auf.

Das lag offen gesagt allerdings weniger an der Tour und mehr an eigener Blödheit. Ich musste auf dem Rückweg ja den Schlauch wechseln und danach hat die Bremse so leicht geschliffen. Als ich versucht habe, das zu justieren, habe ich es irgendwie geschafft den rechten Bremskolben komplett rauszudrücken. Habe den zwar wieder reinbekommen, jetzt aber natürlich keinen Druckpunkt mehr.

Wäre ansonsten gerne mitgekommen, na ja, nächstes Mal... Wenn ich in Köln noch eine Werkstatt finde, die vor anderthalb Wochen noch Termine offen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (22. August 2016)

Welche Bremse denn? Shimano?


----------



## Snowcrash (22. August 2016)

Jo, is ne XT-Bremse.


----------



## sun909 (22. August 2016)

Also, wenn du den Kolben wieder reingedrückt bekommen hast und dabei idealerweise die Dichtung NICHT beschädigt hast (dann ist ein neuer Sattel fällig...) kann ich dir mit Entlüftungskir und Öl helfen. Musst du nur in die Südstadt kommen...

grüße


----------



## Snowcrash (22. August 2016)

Das mit der Dichtung ist natürlich genau die große Frage. Ich hoffe natürlich sehr, dass sie nicht beschädigt ist, da ich den Kolben eigentlich relativ leicht wieder reinbekommen habe, aber bei meinem Glück...

Wäre echt super, wenn du dir das mal angucken könntest, vielen Dank! Wann würde es dir denn passen?


----------



## Micki (29. August 2016)

Hallo 7Gebirgler. Ich habe am Wochenende bei 35° im Schatten mal wieder eine epische Tour durch 7Gebirge gemacht und einige coole Trails mitgenommen. Früher war ich regelmäßig im 7Gebirge unterwegs, war aber die letzten 10 Jahre nicht ein einziges mal dort. Im Nachhinein ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Tour zu 90% auf illegalen Wegen gelaufen ist. Aufgrund der Hitze war aber so gut wie nichts los und ich bin wohl nicht weiter aufgefallen. Wie ist es denn mittlerweile dort mit Kontrollen? Ist Euch locals dort schon mal von amtlicher Stelle aufgelauert worden oder sind schon mal rechtskräftige Bußgelder verhängt worden? Würde gerne wieder häufiger vorbeischauen, jedoch nicht um jeden Preis.


----------



## delphi1507 (29. August 2016)

Ermahnungen hat es vom Förster gegeben von mehr weiß ich nichts


----------



## sibu (29. August 2016)

Micki schrieb:


> Hallo 7Gebirgler. Ich habe am Wochenende bei 35° im Schatten mal wieder eine epische Tour durch 7Gebirge gemacht und einige coole Trails mitgenommen. Früher war ich regelmäßig im 7Gebirge unterwegs, war aber die letzten 10 Jahre nicht ein einziges mal dort. Im Nachhinein ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Tour zu 90% auf illegalen Wegen gelaufen ist. Aufgrund der Hitze war aber so gut wie nichts los und ich bin wohl nicht weiter aufgefallen. Wie ist es denn mittlerweile dort mit Kontrollen? Ist Euch locals dort schon mal von amtlicher Stelle aufgelauert worden oder sind schon mal rechtskräftige Bußgelder verhängt worden? Würde gerne wieder häufiger vorbeischauen, jedoch nicht um jeden Preis.


Ich bin im "Sperrgebiet" vor gut einem Jahr Sonntags vormittags von einer Spaziergeherin angesprochen worden: "Sie wissen, dass sie hier nicht Radfahren dürfen?!" - "Sie wissen, das sie hier nicht wandern dürfen!" Daraufhin zeigte sie auf eine kleine Plakette am Revers: "Ich bin ehrenamtliche Wege-Kontrolleurin für den VVS" (VVS=Verschönerungsverein Siebengebirge, einer der Protoganiten des Wegeplans großer Waldbesitzer und derzeit noch Betreiber des Naturparks). Sie hatte natürlich keinerlei Befugnis für irgendwas, aber es gibt wohl einige, die den Zustand und die Benutzung der Wege im Auge behalten. Ich rechne auch nicht mit stärkeren Kontrollen und habe unter der Woche noch keine erlebt. Die gemäß Plan komplett gestrichenen Wege werden z.T. aber aktiv zurück gebaut oder man lässt sie verfallen. Einige Beispiele hatten andere und ich hier schon mal gepostet (Abriss von Brücken über den Logebach, Fällen von Buchen kreuz und quer über den Aegidienberger Butterweg). Trails, die offiziell nur Wanderwege sind, bleiben natürlich offen.


----------



## Micki (29. August 2016)

Danke für die Infos. Also am Besten die Stoßzeiten meiden. War vor 10 Jahren schon teilweise komisch, wer sich so alles als Kontrolleur aufspielt. Besser wird es wohl auch nicht mehr.


----------



## sun909 (31. August 2016)

BIKEN diese Woche:

Donnerstag:
Reha-/Einsteigerrunde mit Start 18.30 Uhr / bzw auch früher wer kann...
MTB-Tour am 01.09.2016 um 18:30 | MTB-News.de



*MTB-Tour am 01.09.2016 um 18:30 | MTB-News.de*



Samstag:
schöne Tour auf nicht ganz bekannten Wegen gen Süden:
MTB-Tour am 03.09.2016 um 10:00 | MTB-News.de



*MTB-Tour am 03.09.2016 um 10:00 | MTB-News.de*




Bei Fragen melden.

grüße
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (31. August 2016)

Achtung Ortsdurchfahrt Walportzheim ab heute bis Anfang nächsten Jahres gesperrt, der Wanderparkplatz ist über die ausgeschilderte Umleitung weiterhin zu erreichen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. September 2016)

Morgen am Nachmittag jemamd Lust auf eine 7GB-Tour?


----------



## surftigresa (8. September 2016)

Ich wollte morgen eine Runde im 7GB drehen
Ich lande um 15:40 in Köln/Bonn.... Beim letzten Mal war ich dann um 16:40 startklar in  Ramersdorf.
Wäre das für Dich noch Nachmittag?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. September 2016)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen eine Runde im 7GB drehen
> Ich lande um 15:40 in Köln/Bonn.... Beim letzten Mal war ich dann um 16:40 startklar in  Ramersdorf.
> Wäre das für Dich noch Nachmittag?



Ja! Ich kann mich auf 16:45 Uhr einrichten; sollte der Flug Verspätung haben, bitte eine kurze SMS, dann fahre ich später los. Grüße Bernd


----------



## surftigresa (9. September 2016)

Perfekt! Kannst Du mir dann bitte noch Deine Handynummer schicken?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. September 2016)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Perfekt! Kannst Du mir dann bitte noch Deine Handynummer schicken?


Kommt per PN; bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. September 2016)

So, Start 17 Uhr P+R Ramersdorf; falls jemand Zeit & Lust hat, kann er gerne hinzukommen!


----------



## bellaonthebike (10. September 2016)

Hallo liebe Biker,
ich bin von Koblenz nach Bonn gezogen und kenne dort einige Trails im Stadtwald. Jetzt möchte ich den Kottenforst/Venusberg und Siebengebirge näher erkunden. Würde mich also über ein par gemeinsame Touren hier in der Umgebung sehr freuen. Ich habe bis jetzt nur einen ganz netten Singletrail unterhalb von Röttgen gefunden.Wollte morgen eine Runde im Siebengebirge fahren. 
Liebe Grüße
Bella


----------



## sun909 (10. September 2016)

Hi


bellaonthebike schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Biker,
> ich bin von Koblenz nach Bonn gezogen und kenne dort einige Trails im Stadtwald. Jetzt möchte ich den Kottenforst/Venusberg und Siebengebirge näher erkunden. Würde mich also über ein par gemeinsame Touren hier in der Umgebung sehr freuen. Ich habe bis jetzt nur einen ganz netten Singletrail unterhalb von Röttgen gefunden.Wollte morgen eine Runde im Siebengebirge fahren.
> Liebe Grüße
> Bella



Hi Bella,
komm einfach mal vorbei, wenn wir eine Tour hier ankündigen...

Aber Vorsicht: wir kehren auch mal zum Eis oder Biergarten ein 

Schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## bellaonthebike (10. September 2016)

Super werde ich machen. Bier und Eis essen geht ja gar nicht.;-) Ne klingt gut. 
Ich freu mich.
Bis bald
bella


----------



## sysfox (12. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich plane für Mittwoch ein Ründchen durchs Siebengebirge. Beginn 16:00 Uhr. Hat noch jemand Lust und Zeit?
Von wo es losgeht, wäre mir egal, Hauptsache es gibt einen Parkplatz.
Grüße


----------



## maxxorange (12. September 2016)

@sun909 

Hallo Carsten,
habe letzte Woche rein zufällig Rene`s Empfehlung im "Anfänger-Treff" gelesen, hier einmal reinzuschauen.

Da ich mitlerweile auch viel im Wachtberger Ländchen, KF und 7G unterwegs bin und das oft alleine,
würde ich mich auch hin und wieder anschließen. Würde dann ab und an auch meine bessere Hälfte
aus Heppenheim mitbringen

Übrigens, wann macht Ihr mal wieder einen Schrauberkurs anne Bäckerei ???
Meine b.H. könnte das einmal gut gebrauchen und bei Dir und Micha habe ich viel gelernt

Gute Zeit,
Stefan


----------



## Snowcrash (12. September 2016)

sysfox schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich plane für Mittwoch ein Ründchen durchs Siebengebirge. Beginn 16:00 Uhr. Hat noch jemand Lust und Zeit?
> Von wo es losgeht, wäre mir egal, Hauptsache es gibt einen Parkplatz.
> Grüße



Hätte ich auf jeden Fall Lust und wahrscheinlich auch Zeit zu. Melde mich morgen noch mal. Als Treffpunkt würde ich den P+R Parkplatz Ramersdorf vorschlagen.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. September 2016)

Ich weiß noch nicht sicher ob es klappt, eventuell bin ich auch dabei, hab aber vorher noch einen Termin beim Menschen Metzger.... Zur Vorbesprechung....


----------



## bellaonthebike (12. September 2016)

würde auch dazukommen, wenns recht ist.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. September 2016)

sysfox schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich plane für Mittwoch ein Ründchen durchs Siebengebirge. Beginn 16:00 Uhr. Hat noch jemand Lust und Zeit?
> Von wo es losgeht, wäre mir egal, Hauptsache es gibt einen Parkplatz.
> Grüße


Hallo Birk,
Lust schon, aber 16 Uhr wird mir wohl leider zu knapp. Geschätzt schaffen könnte ich wohl zwischen 16.30 und 16.45 Uhr.
Gruß, Rene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (12. September 2016)

Eventuell könnte man dich ja irgendwo einsammeln...


----------



## laspirit2014 (13. September 2016)

bellaonthebike schrieb:


> würde auch dazukommen, wenns recht ist.


Hallo Bella,
einige sind zur Zeit in Urlaub. Nächste Woche fahren wir voraussichtlich wieder ne Runde von und mit Mädels. Da kannst du dich dann gerne anschließen. Schicken Dir ne PN und du siehst, ob es zeitlich passt... )
Connie


----------



## sysfox (13. September 2016)

Hallo Bella, du kannst gern auch bei uns mitfahren. 
Hallo Rene, sag uns bitte einen Treffpunkt und eine Zeit, müßte so ungefähr oberhalb von Königswinter liegen. Petersberg z.B. 
Grüße Birk


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. September 2016)

sysfox schrieb:


> Hallo Bella, du kannst gern auch bei uns mitfahren.
> Hallo Rene, sag uns bitte einen Treffpunkt und eine Zeit, müßte so ungefähr oberhalb von Königswinter liegen. Petersberg z.B.
> Grüße Birk


Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Wo soll den der Start sein? Wenn es nämlich so ist, dass ihr mich unterwegs aufsammelt, dann bin ich ja auch ein Stück vom Startpunkt weg und müsste noch zurück kurbeln?
Deshalb möchte ich vorschlagen, sich auf 16.15 Uhr Abfahrt gemeinsamer Startpunkt zu einigen. Das würde ich schaffen (eventuell noch max 5 Minuten dranhängen für Bike ausladen usw.), dann wäre auch die Runde an sich entspannter, meine ich.
Deal?
Treffpunkt?
LG Rene


----------



## sysfox (13. September 2016)

ok,  16:20 Ramersdorf, Parkplatz am Bahnhof, bis morje. Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (13. September 2016)

Bin raus dachte irgendwie ihr Fahrt heute.... Bin dann an die nachtbiker geraten.... Man haben die mich fertig gemacht....


----------



## bellaonthebike (13. September 2016)

Perfekt, komme mit dem Zug an. Dann muss ich Bahnhof Oberkassel raus und zur U-Bahn-Station Ramersdorf. Richtig? Kenne ich mich dort noch nicht so gut aus.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. September 2016)

Treffpunkt ist auf dem Parkplatz
Gesetzte Markierung

https://goo.gl/maps/qXnPCsXLQun


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. September 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bin raus dachte irgendwie ihr Fahrt heute.... Bin dann an die nachtbiker geraten.... Man haben die noch fertig gemacht....



... wir haben immer gewartet und strikt darauf geachtet, auch bergab nicht im Weg zu sein ...

... sorry, gerade erst gesehen, dass Du wohl schreiben wolltest: Man, habe(n) [ich] die noch fertig gemacht; so herum passt das dann auch ...

Grüße Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bellaonthebike (13. September 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ist auf dem Parkplatz
> Gesetzte Markierung
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/qXnPCsXLQun



super danke, den kenne ich.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. September 2016)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... wir haben immer gewartet und strikt darauf geachtet, auch bergab nicht im Weg zu sein ...
> 
> ... sorry, gerade erst gesehen, dass Du wohl schreiben wolltest: Man, habe(n) [ich] die noch fertig gemacht; so herum passt das dann auch ...
> 
> Grüße Bernd


Ist korrigiert... War am Auto kurz vorm rückwärts essen... 
Den Vorteil den ihr berg rauf, Rad und Reifen technisch hattet hatte ich bergab


----------



## Snowcrash (14. September 2016)

Alles klar, dann bis morgen, bzw. später heute . Bin heute zwar nicht mehr dazu gekommen, die Kassette auszutauschen, aber ich denke, den untersten Ritzel werde ich auch nicht unbedingt brauchen.


----------



## Snowcrash (14. September 2016)

Werde es zeitlich nicht mehr schaffen, euch viel Spaß noch.


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. September 2016)

Bin da (am P+R Ramersdorf).


----------



## bellaonthebike (14. September 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bin da (am P+R Ramersdorf).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bellaonthebike (14. September 2016)

sitze noch im zug,ca. 10 min bin ich da.


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. September 2016)

Eine schöne klassisch-gemütliche Runde heute.  Danke an Bella, Birk und Dominik, wir waren doch eine gute Truppe!
Mit gemütlicher Einkehr im Biergarten am Petersberg zwischendrin, ein paar flowigen Trails drum herum und zum guten Schluss gesellte sich noch Rebecca zu uns.

Ich freu mich auf eine Wiederholung, gerne bis bald. LG Rene


----------



## Trekki (14. September 2016)

Die Rebecca, Namensgeberin vom Trail war da?


----------



## delphi1507 (14. September 2016)

Beneide euch um die gemütliche Runde...


----------



## sibu (15. September 2016)

Die Stöckchen bzw. Baumstammleger waren wieder unterwegs: Einfahrt vom Erpelntalskopf (=Dreiseenblick) zum L*hrberg und die Ausfahrt zur Margaretenhöhe waren Stöcke und Stämme quergelegt. Am Dreiseenblick ist (schon etwas länger) einer der alten Wegweiser-Steine mitten in die Ausfahrt (umfahrbar) eingelassen worden.

Waren heute Nachtbiker vor 20 Uhr in Königswinter am Rhein auf der Rückfahrt Richtung Bonn?


----------



## bellaonthebike (16. September 2016)

Ne eine Rebecca war nicht dabei, aber dann wäre ja der Name für den Trail geklärt. Warum wurde er nach ihr benannt?


----------



## Trekki (16. September 2016)

bellaonthebike schrieb:


> Warum wurde er nach ihr benannt?


Weil sie mit ungeplanten Bodenkontakt den Weg genommen hat


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. September 2016)

Irre Story!


----------



## sysfox (20. September 2016)

Morje, Mittwoch 16:30? Von mir aus gern ab Königswinter.


----------



## Dede21 (20. September 2016)

Würde mich gerne anschließen. Zeit und Ort passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sysfox (20. September 2016)

Prima, kennst du den Treffpunkt: Oberweingartenweg, Bahnhofstrasse, 53639 Königswinter, 50.678399, 7.197071  ?


----------



## Dede21 (20. September 2016)

Ja,der liegt optimal. Komme mit der Bahn.


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. September 2016)

Ich kann morgen nicht mitkommen. Dafür fahren wir am Donnerstag um 17.00 Uhr eine Runde im Lohmarer Wald, falls jemand da Zeit und Interesse hat, bitte Bescheid.


----------



## sibu (21. September 2016)

Noch mehr Stöckchen: Zufahrt Breiberge kurz hintern Abzweig vom Hauptweg Löwenburger Hof im kleinen Hohlweg. Weiter unten ist mitten auf dem Weg ein heller, behauener Stein mit der Ecke nach oben eingelassen worden. Der Stein ist wahrscheinlich schon etwas länger drin, aber da hat sich jemand richtig Mühe gemacht.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. September 2016)

Dem wegeplan sei Dank.... Und bunten feilchen an den Bäumen sei Dank.....


----------



## Trekki (22. September 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> hat sich jemand richtig Mühe gemacht


Welches Ziel meinst Du hatte dieser Jemand?


----------



## sibu (22. September 2016)

Da die spitze Ecke des Steins genau in der Mitte der Ideallinie aus dem Boden schaut, hat sie durchaus Chancen, einen Reifen ins Nirwana zu befördern. Zu Stürzen o.ä. wird sie wohl kaum führen, dafür ragt der Stein nicht weit genug heraus.


Trekki schrieb:


> Welches Ziel meinst Du hatte dieser Jemand?


----------



## Kraksler (29. September 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> Am Dreiseenblick ist (schon etwas länger) einer der alten Wegweiser-Steine mitten in die Ausfahrt (umfahrbar) eingelassen worden.



Lass mich raten, derjenige will bestimmt das Gebiet vor Zerstörung schützen. Da musste dann halt auch ausnahmsweise mal ein Wegweiser-Stein dran glauben...


----------



## sibu (29. September 2016)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, derjenige will bestimmt das Gebiet vor Zerstörung schützen. Da musste dann halt auch ausnahmsweise mal ein Wegweiser-Stein dran glauben...


Inzwischen hat der Stein eine Verzierung in der Art bekommen :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (3. Oktober 2016)

Würde am Mi oder Do aufs Rad ab Köwi.

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt 

Freiwillige? Mit dem HT und paar Müllersche Hassberge absurfen...

Grüße


----------



## DasLangeElend (3. Oktober 2016)

HT gerne, absurfen gerne, aber Hassberge? Das ist doch anstrengend! Das größte Problem ist aber langsam die Uhrzeit... Vor 17:00 kann ich nicht und um 19:00 braucht man Licht. 
Wann wolltest Du denn los?


----------



## sun909 (3. Oktober 2016)

...ohne Licht geht es nimmer 

Wollte um 16.00 Uhr los, mit Einstiegsmöglichkeit um 17.30/18.00 Uhr.

grüße


----------



## Sechser (3. Oktober 2016)

War die letzten beiden Wochen wegen fetter Erkältung außer Gefecht, daher reichts bei mir diese Woche höchstens für eine ruhige Reha-Runde.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Oktober 2016)

Mi. beruflich unterwegs, Do. haben wir Karten für ein Cabaret geschenkt bekommen => leider nicht!


----------



## DasLangeElend (4. Oktober 2016)

Ganz vielleicht passt Donnerstag, genaues kann ich morgen sagen.

Dafür überlege ich, ob ich Sonntag nach Berdorf oder nach Prüm fahre, kleinen Rando... wäre wer dabei (Wenn das Wetter passt) ?

https://sites.google.com/site/randonneemuellerthal/mtb
http://www.rsc-pruem.de/index.php?id=index


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (5. Oktober 2016)

Hej zusammen, heute Abend gegen 18:30 -19:00 Uhr jemand Zeit und Lust für eine Runde ab Ramersdorf?
Grüße, flo


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Flo, bin leider beruflich unterwegs; dir viel Spaß!


----------



## sun909 (5. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir wird's auf morgen hinauslaufen. Ramersdorf.

Grüße


----------



## Freckles (5. Oktober 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Bei mir wird's auf morgen hinauslaufen. Ramersdorf.
> 
> Grüße



Wieviel Uhr?


----------



## sun909 (5. Oktober 2016)

Morgen 1630 und 1830 ab ramersdorf Parkplatz.

Hassberge sind vertagt, Tempo Reha-tauglich... 

Grüße


----------



## Dart (5. Oktober 2016)

Ich werde morgen mein Bike einpacken, vielleicht klappt es ja endlich mal wieder...

Also wenn, dann 18:30


----------



## Dr.Hasi (5. Oktober 2016)

Wärst du dann heute oder morgen am Start?


----------



## Dart (5. Oktober 2016)

@Dr.Hasi : Falls Du mich meinst -> morgen


----------



## Dr.Hasi (5. Oktober 2016)

Ok... schade das ihr nicht könnt, Wetter soll ja heute besser wie morgen sein! für kurz entschlossene, meldet euch hier sonst ruhig noch, ich schaue bevor ich losfahre auf jeden Fall nochmal hier rein!


----------



## Dart (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe mein Bike dabei, bin heute Abend um 18:30 in Ramersdorf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Oktober 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Morgen 1630 und 1830 ab ramersdorf Parkplatz. Grüße



Wäre ab 16:00 oder 16:30 dabei, falls wir um 18:30 recht sicher wieder am Parkplatz Ramersdorf zurück sind; geht das?


----------



## sun909 (6. Oktober 2016)

Sollte klappen, Bernd.

16.30 Abfahrt. 
Grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Oktober 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sollte klappen, Bernd.
> 
> 16.30 Abfahrt.
> Grüße


... komme gerade an den Schreibtisch zurück => und `raus wegen Arbeit; extrem blöde ... . Viel Spaß im Wald! Grüße Bernd.


----------



## DasLangeElend (7. Oktober 2016)

Donnerstag hat bei mir nicht geklappt, aber Sonntag wollte ich ein wenig raus (Wenn das Wetter hält).

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16217


----------



## sun909 (7. Oktober 2016)

Hört sich spannend an! Bin aber leider schon verplant 

Grüße und viel Spaß!


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Oktober 2016)

Bin leider gesundheitlich nicht auf der Höhe.


----------



## shmee (8. Oktober 2016)

Muss mal schauen, was ich heute alles geschafft bekomme, vielleicht wäre ich dabei. Sage aber noch Bescheid.


----------



## sun909 (8. Oktober 2016)

Donnerstag war es eine entspannte Runde mit neuem Pausenort 

Weiter geht es nächste Woche; Einstieg um 18.30 Uhr möglich, dann bitte hier melden!

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16219

grüße


----------



## dom_i (11. Oktober 2016)

Wo bleiben denn die restlichen Anmeldungen? Macht ihr etwa alle schlapp, weil es mal 2 Grad kälter ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Oktober 2016)

terpk schrieb:


> Wo bleiben denn die restlichen Anmeldungen? Macht ihr etwa alle schlapp, weil es mal 2 Grad kälter ist?


Nö, aber wegen anfallender Familiendienste, die zeitlich kollidieren. Kälte ist grundsätzlich kein Problem, wir waren ja mit dem bike sogar schon im ersten Schnee des Jahres auf dem Madritschjoch ... okay, nicht ganz beabsichtigt, stimmt aber trotzdem ... B


----------



## Redfraggle (11. Oktober 2016)

terpk schrieb:


> Wo bleiben denn die restlichen Anmeldungen? Macht ihr etwa alle schlapp, weil es mal 2 Grad kälter ist?


Ich hadere noch ein bißchen mit der Zeit.
17.00 ist mir zu früh und der zweite Einstieg eigentlich zu spät.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Oktober 2016)

Familiendienst verschoben, 17:30 mit am Start; evtl. muss ich früher beidrehen ....


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Oktober 2016)

Ich sehe eben erst, ich bin im Vote zum Foto des Tages. 
Wer mag, darf gerne. LG Rene


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. Oktober 2016)

Jemand Lust & Zeit, am späten Freitagnachmittag ins 7GB zu fahren? Grüße B.


----------



## sun909 (26. Oktober 2016)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Jemand Lust & Zeit, am späten Freitagnachmittag ins 7GB zu fahren? Grüße B.



Das klappt bei mir leider nicht...

grüße!
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (31. Oktober 2016)

Wie sieht es mit einer Feiertagsrunde, morgen ab 16 Uhr aus?
Oder Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch, Donnerstagabend?


----------



## sun909 (31. Oktober 2016)

Spiele in der Pfalz spontan


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. November 2016)

So wer Interesse hat für eine Pizzatour

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16264

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (2. November 2016)

Hi Micha,
kann ich leider nicht 

Termin für morgen:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16265

Grüße


----------



## sibu (7. November 2016)

Mal eine Frage für die Region, für die sich kein eigener Thread lohnt: Gibt es in Bonn und Umgebung einen Händler der Suomi Tyres (ex Nokian) führt? Die haben schmale Stollenspikes, die bei mir noch durch die Gabel passen.


----------



## sun909 (7. November 2016)

Da muss ich passen, noch nicht gesehen...

Grüße


----------



## DasLangeElend (7. November 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> Noch mehr Stöckchen: Zufahrt Breiberge kurz hintern Abzweig vom Hauptweg Löwenburger Hof im kleinen Hohlweg. Weiter unten ist mitten auf dem Weg ein heller, behauener Stein mit der Ecke nach oben eingelassen worden. Der Stein ist wahrscheinlich schon etwas länger drin, aber da hat sich jemand richtig Mühe gemacht.



Ist der Stein am Lohrberg neu oder hab ich den nur immer übersehen? Da an der Hütte am Aussichtspunkt Dreiseenblick...


----------



## sun909 (7. November 2016)

Ist neu...

Soll wohl den Weg zumachen 

Grüsse


----------



## sibu (7. November 2016)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ist der Stein am Lohrberg neu oder hab ich den nur immer übersehen? Da an der Hütte am Aussichtspunkt Dreiseenblick...


Der kam im Spätsommer und ist einer der alten Wegesteine. Inzwischen haben die da auch wieder eine Wegmarkierung draufgepinselt (Rheinsteig), damit es nicht so offensichtlich nach Sperre aussieht ...


----------



## sun909 (13. November 2016)

Moin,
drehe Montag eine Runde, scheint erstmal der einzige trockene Tag der Woche zu sein...

Jemand am Start?

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. November 2016)

Mo. auswärts (ohne Rad) unterwegs Grüße B


----------



## sun909 (19. November 2016)

Am Mittwoch geht es ins 7G...

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16285

Dann ein Hinweis auf zwei Spaß-Veranstaltungen, einmal in Hennef am 25.11. zum traditionellen Weihnachtsmarktbesuch und zwei-drei-vier Glühwein:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15843

und dann noch die Ghetto-Tour des TeamTomburg am 03.12.
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16242

Bei beiden sind auch neue Gesichter gern gesehen... 

Schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Dart (19. November 2016)

Hier noch eine Ergänzung zu den Links von Carsten:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16286

Über rege Teilnahme freuen wir uns


----------



## sun909 (20. November 2016)

Zur genaueren Planung für den Hennef-Trip:

Treffen in Beuel am China-Schiff um 16.45 Uhr, einen (!) Glühwein schluppen und um 17.00 Uhr los... Fahrzeit gen Hennef ca. 1,5h.

Aufgrund der Nachfragen:  Trekkingrad geht auch. 

Für Hennef mal noch was Trockenes zum Wechseln und Radschloss einpacken! 

Grüsse! Carsten


----------



## sun909 (25. November 2016)

So, mal gucken, ob die Stammbesatzung sich nächste Woche mal wieder aufraffen kann?

Termin für Mittwoch:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16295

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (1. Dezember 2016)

Mal wieder Dienstags:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16305

Grüsse


----------



## shmee (1. Dezember 2016)

Ok, nächster Versuch, vielleicht klappt es ja, dass meine Rotznase bis dahin wieder weg ist.


----------



## DasLangeElend (1. Dezember 2016)

... ja vielleicht ... nach 10 Tagen ohne Radfahren kommt langsam der Entzug. Scheiss Husten.


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Dezember 2016)

Schließe mich shmee und den langenelend an..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Dezember 2016)

So Kinners, Baachemer Weihnacht ruft

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16308

Grüße Micha


----------



## DasLangeElend (5. Dezember 2016)

Morgen wird bei mir wohl eher noch nichts, aber ich plane schon mal in die Ferne:
30.April 2017 MillMan Trail... ich hab mich grad angemeldet, fahre aber wieder im Genießermodus (Langsam hoch und schnell runter, 70 km in 6h)...
http://www.mullerthalcycling.com/mill-man-trail-2017-d/
Hat wer Lust?

Viele Grüße

Christoph


----------



## flechte (5. Dezember 2016)

Hast Du mal auf die Streckenführung geschaut...! Das wär mir zu langweilig um all die schönen Trails " herumzufahren".


----------



## DasLangeElend (5. Dezember 2016)

Klar, bin da ja dieses Jahr auch gewesen. Die Ausfahrt ist halt eher auf Strecke und Landschaft ausgelegt. Man hat aber immer noch mehr als genug schöne Singeltrails dabei. Dass man bei einer Veranstaltung dieser Größe nicht die ausgefallensten Stolperstellen miteinbaut ist natürlich klar. Die würde ich aber eh in einem ganz anderen Tempo fahren wollen.
Langweilig war mir sicher nicht. 
Aber hast schon recht, für den Endurofahrer ist das eher nix.


----------



## flechte (5. Dezember 2016)

Ist halt wieder so ein typisches Beispiel für "offizielle" MTB Strecken. Trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## shmee (5. Dezember 2016)

Tja, der Rotzkocher kocht immer noch Rotz wie nix gutes, das wird leider nix diese Woche. Euch ne schöne Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (6. Dezember 2016)

shmee schrieb:


> Tja, der Rotzkocher kocht immer noch Rotz wie nix gutes, das wird leider nix diese Woche. Euch ne schöne Tour!



Bedankt und gute Besserung!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Dezember 2016)

Heute morgen mit dickem Kopf, dickem Hals und verrotzter Nase aufgewacht und an den Schreibtisch geschleppt => wird auch bei mir heute leider nix! Euch viel Spaß im Wald Bernd


----------



## Dr.Hasi (6. Dezember 2016)

Hej zusammen, kann leider heute auch nicht!
Wie schaut es denn morgen aus? Hat da jemand Zeit und Lust?

Grüße,

Florian


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Flo, Zeit ja, aber ich kann wohl erst morgen in der Frühe abschätzen, ob die Erkältung abflaut oder schlimmer wird; reicht dir das?


----------



## Dr.Hasi (6. Dezember 2016)

Jo! Bin auch nach Erkältungspause das erste mal wieder aufn Rad!


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Dezember 2016)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Morgen wird bei mir wohl eher noch nichts, aber ich plane schon mal in die Ferne:
> 30.April 2017 MillMan Trail... ich hab mich grad angemeldet, fahre aber wieder im Genießermodus (Langsam hoch und schnell runter, 70 km in 6h)...
> http://www.mullerthalcycling.com/mill-man-trail-2017-d/
> Hat wer Lust?
> ...


Hi,
bei mir wird eine Woche drauf der Gäsbock 17 anstehen, so ich denn wie in den letzten Jahren einen Startplatz ergattern kann. 
Vielleicht auch was für dich?`
Anmeldung läuft am 17.01.17 um 17.01 Uhr die ersten 300 Plätze und um 20.17 Uhr die letzten.
Grüße!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Dezember 2016)

Jemand mit Lust & Zeit für eine Tour am Freitagnachmittag dabei? Grüße B.


----------



## sun909 (15. Dezember 2016)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Jemand mit Lust & Zeit für eine Tour am Freitagnachmittag dabei? Grüße B.



Wann?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Dezember 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wann?


 Da bin ich recht flexibel, würde aber gerne bei Tageslicht fahren, da ich sonst den Winter-Blues nicht wegbekomme B


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Dezember 2016)

Sucht jemand eine Vecnum mit 170mm Verstellweg? 
Ich habe eine Email bekommen, für mich wäre eine reserviert. 
Werde aber nicht in Vorkasse gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (18. Dezember 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sucht jemand eine Vecnum mit 170mm Verstellweg?
> Ich habe eine Email bekommen, für mich wäre eine reserviert.
> Werde aber nicht in Vorkasse gehen.



Hi René,
welcher Durchmesser und wo liegt die preislich? 370?

Danke für das Angebot und schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Dezember 2016)

Hi Carsten, schick mir bitte eine Emailadresse, dann leite ich es dir weiter. Dann kannst du dich informieren.


----------



## dom_i (19. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
helltone und ich werden morgen, Dienstag, ab 17:30Uhr in Ramersdorf am P&R Parkplatz starten. Es werden ca. 30km durch das Siebengebirge.
Wir freuen uns, wenn sich jemand anschließt  Wer ist dabei?
Viele Grüße,
Dominik


----------



## sun909 (19. Dezember 2016)

Danke für die Info, mir aber zu spät.

Würde morgen eher glüdern oder zu den Dutch Mountains...

Wenn jemand auch tagsüber kann, gerne melden...

Euch viel Spaß morgen dann! 
Grüsse


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Dezember 2016)

Carsten morgen geht bei mir nicht aber eventuell Mittwoch, falls du da Zeit hast wäre ich dabei...


----------



## sun909 (19. Dezember 2016)

Mi kann ich leider nicht


----------



## flechte (19. Dezember 2016)

Ich kann morgen nicht aber Mi ! Gern dutch mountains  !!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Dezember 2016)

... hätte Mi. Lust & Zeit, aber derzeit hängt mein Magen durch; falls es besser wird, melde ich mich Grüße B


----------



## dom_i (20. Dezember 2016)

Wir starten heute schon um 16:30h, also wenn spontan doch noch jemand Lust hat bei dem schönen Wetter!? 
16:30h P&R Parkplatz Ramersdorf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flechte (20. Dezember 2016)

Ich übernehm glaub ich grad die Viren meiner Frau. Irgendwie sind im Moment alle krank


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Dezember 2016)

Ich nicht. Ich verbringe zu viel Zeit auf dem Rad, um krank zu werden.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (21. Dezember 2016)

Ist heute Abend jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Dezember 2016)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine Tageslichttour in den kommenden Tagen? Grüße B


----------



## DasLangeElend (30. Dezember 2016)

Neulich im GA:

_In einem intensiven Austausch- und Abstimmungsprozess aller beteiligten Partner wurden die weiteren Schritte zur Realisierung der Aussichtsplattform oberhalb der Fundstelle entwickelt. Von zentraler Bedeutung waren hierbei neben dem Vermittlungsaspekt zur Doppelbestattung vor allem die *Belange des Naturschutzes*. 

Erklärtes Ziel ist es, eine deutliche Fokussierung der Wegeführung zu erreichen, die das derzeit *bestehende Netz aus Trampelpfaden* im Bereich der bestehenden Aussichtssituation oberhalb der Rabenlay hinfällig machen soll. 
_
:-( ... Das wird wieder anstrengend und Diskussionen mit Blockwarten geben. Und die Anwohner fragt mal wieder keiner_.

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...usblick-auf-Steinzeitgrab-article3435944.html_


----------



## sibu (30. Dezember 2016)

Das wird wohl mal wieder so aussehen: Erst ist die Plattform neu, das Interesse ist groß und viele Leute kommen, sich das Ding anzuschauen. Einige der Besucher werden auf den Trampelpfaden gehen, denn so sind die ja auch entstanden. Um das zu verhindern, werden Baumstämme gelegt oder die alten Zäune am Zuweg zur Plattform wieder in Stand gesetzt. Wenn wortwörtlich etwas Gras über die Sache gewachsen ist, wird es ähnlich sein, wie jetzt auch. Die MTBler stehen da mal nicht im Hauptfokus, aber wir können natürlich mit "unter die Räder" kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (30. Dezember 2016)

die Frage ist ja, welche Trampelpfade da wohl gemeint sind...die voller Kondome?...oben an den Abbrüchen hat mich bisher nicht allzu viel gelockt bzw für mich wirklich genußvoll fahrbar ausgesehen...lasse mich aber gerne beraten


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Dezember 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> ie MTBler stehen da mal nicht im Hauptfokus,



MTBler stehen nie im Fokus,es ei denn man kann was negatives über sie berichten


----------



## Helltone (24. Januar 2017)

Nabend zusammen. Sind die Strecken und Trails im Ahrtal im Moment fahrbar bezüglich Schee/Eis? Oben Richtung Löwenburg war am WE alles vereist. Danke für die Hilfe!

LG
Helltone/Timm


----------



## sun909 (24. Januar 2017)

Hi,
am Sonntag war rund ums Teleskop und Vischeltal noch alles verschneit.

Eis nur wenig.

Altenahr usw weiß ich nicht..,

Grüße und viel Spaß im Schnee


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Januar 2017)

War die Tage OK... Bin morgen früh ab 10 oder 1030 vermutlich wieder dort, falls wer mit will PN


----------



## Helltone (24. Januar 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> War die Tage OK... Bin morgen früh ab 10 oder 1030 vermutlich wieder dort, falls wer mit will PN


Bin leider unterwegs. Wir wollen am Samstag eine Tour fahren.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Januar 2017)

SA darf ich arbeiten.... Fr könnte ich so ab 1400 anbieten


----------



## Helltone (25. Januar 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> SA darf ich arbeiten.... Fr könnte ich so ab 1400 anbieten


Bin am Freitag verplant. Sehr gerne ein anderes Mal


----------



## sibu (25. Januar 2017)

Helltone schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen. Sind die Strecken und Trails im Ahrtal im Moment fahrbar bezüglich Schee/Eis? Oben Richtung Löwenburg war am WE alles vereist. Danke für die Hilfe!
> 
> LG
> Helltone/Timm


Stark vereist sind im Siebengebirge nur die Strecken, die stark frequentiert  sind und/oder in der Sonne liegen. An geschützten Stellen oberhalb 350 m liegen jetzt auf wenig begangenen Wegen noch 15 cm Schnee und die sind nur mit Krafteinsatz fahrbar. Ich würde mal erwarte, dass sich das an der Ahr ähnlich verhält: Die Nordseite (Rotweindwanderweg) eher schneearm, die schönere Seite im Süden noch Schnee. Wo der platt gefahren ist, lässt es sich dann wieder gut fahren.
Die Wettervorhersage für Freitag und Samstag ist allerdings Sonne und tagsüber auch auf 600 m Tauwetter. Da kann sich einiges kurzfristig ändern:


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Januar 2017)

Bin heute rund um walportzheim unterwegs gewesen soweit alles fahrbar, teilweise durch gefrohren Boden sehr ruppig, Zufahrtsstraße zur Hütte teilweise sehr spaßig... Bis 15% teils mit Eisplatten runder tritt hilft... Unrund merkt man sofort... 
Bilder folgen sobald ich zuhause bin und WLAN habe... Letzte Runde um Altenahr waren die Trails gefühlt Schnee freier die Wirtschaftswege rauf mit bis 10cm Schnee Auflage aber vom Forst schon schön gespurt [emoji23]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (26. Januar 2017)




----------



## delphi1507 (26. Januar 2017)

Altenahrer Wegelagerer Achtung bleiben lange sitzen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Januar 2017)

Ihr kriegt auch alles kaputt gefahren 

http://www.rundschau-online.de/regi...r-am-drachenfels---eselsweg-gesperrt-25618048


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Januar 2017)

Ja die Vermutung das der langsam zerbröselt gibt es schon länger, auch von Kollegen die zu Zeiten als es noch legal war diesen bekletterten, waren schon vor Jahren der Meinung das dies nicht mehr möglich sei, da der Fels so bröselig sei.


----------



## Helltone (28. Januar 2017)

Wir haben uns heute spontan für das Bergische entschieden. War geil und im Ganzen gesehen, ok zu fahren.


----------



## sun909 (29. Januar 2017)

Am Donnerstag eine Reha-Runde, Tempo deutlich langsam. 

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16344

grüße


----------



## sibu (29. Januar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ihr kriegt auch alles kaputt gefahren
> 
> http://www.rundschau-online.de/regi...r-am-drachenfels---eselsweg-gesperrt-25618048


Dafür ist die Nachbarburg jetzt fertig. Kannst ja mal zum Burgen-Sammeln kommen: Drachenfels, Wolkenburg, Rosenau, Löwenburg macht dann vier auf einen Streich, und auf der An- oder Rückfahrt dann noch Godesburg und Rolandsbogen. Da wird der @Pete04  dann neidisch.


----------



## Pete04 (29. Januar 2017)

Dafür aber mal eine Wohlfühl-Mischung Distel-Nuss-Ilex auf dein Haupt! Nitt datt ich noch Wochenendbereitschaft schieben muss;
ich führe schliesslich den Fedehandschuh gegen zwei "Dämmelzyklopen"! Ich baldowere mal watt aus; der eine oder andere
Maulwurfshügel taugt im Gegenlicht als Fake - abber wenn's die Titanen jetzt auch noch gepushed werden kann ich gleich mittem Puky antreten....Nä, mal ehrlich, sportlich inne Mitte geteilt geht immer - ett gibt ja noch die Nacht!


----------



## CRacing (30. Januar 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag eine Reha-Runde, Tempo deutlich langsam.



Perfekt! Ich bin nach ewig langer Abstinenz endlich mal wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Februar 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag eine Reha-Runde, Tempo deutlich langsam.
> 
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16344
> 
> grüße


18 Uhr schaffe ich leider nicht. Falls ich noch halbwegs rechtzeitig starten kann, melde ich mich vorher kurz per SMS, ob ich euch noch im Wald treffen kann. Grüße B


----------



## Pete04 (1. Februar 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> Dafür ist die Nachbarburg jetzt fertig. Kannst ja mal zum Burgen-Sammeln kommen: Drachenfels, Wolkenburg, Rosenau, Löwenburg macht dann vier auf einen Streich, und auf der An- oder Rückfahrt dann noch Godesburg und Rolandsbogen. Da wird der @Pete04  dann neidisch.


Den Abtransport vom Bauwagen hammers live erlebt - ich hab' die geschätzten Bauarbeiter noch unter Kernverdacht gestellt
die Glühweinbude ohne Ansage zu entfernen; die Ruine schätzen mers ordentlich wegen Aussicht und ganzjährige Gastro am Fuße!
Allet Jute, gib dem Hubert nur Futter - Burgen bürgeln auch ebenerdig aka Wasserburg!


----------



## sibu (1. Februar 2017)

@Pete04 Damit wir noch bisschen am Rande des Thread-Themas bleiben: Im Drachenfelser Ländchen startet die Wasserburgen-Route. Da kannst du gemütlich über 100 Burgen am Rand der Eifel sammeln.


----------



## Pete04 (2. Februar 2017)

Augen auf beim Burgentausch! Datt liest DER doch widder mit! Neien -  - hochedel ett iss der kleinen, feinen Gilde der "Burgenhopper" sinnvolles Geläuf inne Speichen zu werfen - ett gilt schliesslich per Edikt jede Silouette nur einmal per Anno;
und bei der geschätzten Konkurrenz  wären DIE inne Heimat vom Grünen Veltliner den Rhein rauf bei Jahresende -
von daher: immer rein mitte regionale Produkte, schont Umwelt und macht schlau (kann man dann nitt mehr doof machen...)!
Danke für's Einschmeissen von Sachwerten, der Pete!


----------



## sun909 (5. Februar 2017)

Donnerstag nochmal im Reha-Tempo, sch*iss Husten...

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16348


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Februar 2017)

Gute Besserung! 
Muss leider arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (9. Februar 2017)

Nachdem ich gestern beim ins Bett bringen meiner Tochter eingeschlafen bin, probiere ich es heute zu schaffen bei euch mitzufahren. Ich hoffe ich schaffe 18:00 Uhr, wenn ich um Punkt nicht da bin, wartet nicht auf mich!


----------



## AnjaR (9. Februar 2017)

Muss leider wegen Hand-OP passen.
gerne dann mal im Rehamodus in vielleicht 6 Wochen.
viel Spaß heute.


----------



## Sechser (9. Februar 2017)

Oh, dann gute Besserung – Dafür ist es dann in 6 Wochen bestimmt auch wieder schön warm ...  .
Werde es leider heute auch nicht schaffen.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (9. Februar 2017)

Werde es leider nicht so früh schaffen. Schade! Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## sun909 (12. Februar 2017)

Schade, dass es bei euch dreien nicht geklappt hat, gute Besserung Anja!

Am Mittwoch wollte ich gen Süden:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16353

Grüße


----------



## AnjaR (12. Februar 2017)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche.


----------



## Pete04 (12. Februar 2017)

Na, abber selbstverständlich auch ausse Kölner Börde datt trefflichst Beste - 
hab' ja noch 'nen Trichinenstempel aussem Harz auffe Wade!


----------



## Sechser (27. Februar 2017)

Auch wenn ja jetzt der Kofo im Fred-Titel fehlt .
Ich habe nun nach längerer Auszeit mal wieder im Kottenforst eine Runde gedreht.
Wer noch Brennholz braucht – mit dem was da abgeholzt wurde und jetzt am Wegesrand liegt, kann man wahrscheinlich Bonn die nächsten 300 Jahre beheizen.
Und der Förster wundert sich, dass die Tiere wegziehen ... ach nein, ich Dummerchen, die sind ja schon von den Bikern verscheucht worden ...


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Februar 2017)

Sechser schrieb:


> Auch wenn ja jetzt der Kofo im Fred-Titel fehlt .
> Ich habe nun nach längerer Auszeit mal wieder im Kottenforst eine Runde gedreht.
> Wer noch Brennholz braucht – mit dem was da abgeholzt wurde und jetzt am Wegesrand liegt, kann man wahrscheinlich Bonn die nächsten 300 Jahre beheizen.
> Und der Förster wundert sich, dass die Tiere wegziehen ... ach nein, ich Dummerchen, die sind ja schon von den Bikern verscheucht worden ...


Ja das dachte ich mir auch selbst in den Gehegen der wilden Schweine liegt so viel rum, das es einen schaudert...


----------



## CRacing (28. Februar 2017)

Fährt diese Woche jemand? Donnerstag scheint es halbwegs zu klappen ohne Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (1. März 2017)

Ich glaube, ich werde dieses Mal passen.
Hatte eigentlich vor, morgen mittag bei Manfred mitzufahren, ist mir aber bei dem Wetter zu unsicher.


----------



## sun909 (1. März 2017)

Bin auch raus... Evt am Sa, aber sieht alles grad nicht dolle aus mit Wetter 

Grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. März 2017)

Werde am Freitag eine Runde am (sehr) frühen Nachmittag fahren; jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## sun909 (8. März 2017)

Hi  Bernd,
klappt bei mir leider nicht...

grüße!


----------



## delphi1507 (8. März 2017)

Was ist bei dir sehr früher Nachmittag Bernd? Vor 1500 schaffe ich es sicher nicht.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. März 2017)

Muss um 15:45 Uhr wieder zurück sein - leider ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. März 2017)

Spontan (wg. Wetter und ausgefallenem beruflichen Termin): Jemand heute Lust auf eine Tour? Kann wohl auch ab ca. 15 Uhr, geht aber auch gut später ...


----------



## sun909 (15. März 2017)

Geht leider nicht.
Grüße !


----------



## delphi1507 (15. März 2017)

Morgen hätte ich dir was anbieten können... Heute war ich da schon wieder zuhause...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KervyN (17. März 2017)

Hi, ich würde gerne mal ins 7g habe aber konditionsbedingte n bisschen Angst vor den Anstiegen. Vielleicht will ja jemand mit mir fahren. Sonntag zB. ?


----------



## sun909 (17. März 2017)

Kläre ich bis morgen, wäre eine Reha-Tour, insofern berghoch seeehr entspannt.

Gibt aber auch entspannte Wege berghoch im 7G und man kann immer wieder zum Rhein abrollen.

grüße


----------



## KervyN (17. März 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kläre ich bis morgen, wäre eine Reha-Tour, insofern berghoch seeehr entspannt.
> 
> Gibt aber auch entspannte Wege berghoch im 7G und man kann immer wieder zum Rhein abrollen.
> 
> grüße



Wo trifft man sich denn? Ich brauche ca 30 min nach Ramersdorf.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. März 2017)

... wollte morgen am Nachmittag ins 7GB, ist aber noch nicht 100% klar; schicke euch gleich meine Mobilnummer Grüße B


----------



## KervyN (18. März 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... wollte morgen am Nachmittag ins 7GB, ist aber noch nicht 100% klar; schicke euch gleich meine Mobilnummer Grüße B



Wären auch wieder nur so 2-2,5std. Wo würden wir uns denn treffen? Und wann?


----------



## KervyN (19. März 2017)

Tolle matschige Tour, Mega anstrengend für mich, aber es das erste mal aus eigener Kraft auf den Petersberg zu schaffen... das hat schon was. Danke @Rosinantenfahrt für deine Geduld. 
Ich wunder mich nur über den Knubbel am Oberschenkel. Sieht aus, als würde ich da morgen einen blauen Fleck bekommen. Keine Ahnung wo das herkommt. Naja :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. März 2017)

Gerne wieder! Grüße B


----------



## sun909 (20. März 2017)

Mal wieder Dienstags:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16393

Wer ist dabei?

Grüße!


----------



## Sechser (20. März 2017)

Ich kann dienstags nicht ...


----------



## sun909 (21. März 2017)

Heute Abend streichen wir, keinen Bock auf so viel Wasser...

Grüsse


----------



## Redfraggle (21. März 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Heute Abend streichen wir, keinen Bock auf so viel Wasser...
> 
> Grüsse


Bin heute auch schon nass geworden!


----------



## KervyN (22. März 2017)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Bin heute auch schon nass geworden!



Nass? Das 7g? Niemals. :-D


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. März 2017)

KervyN schrieb:


> Nass? Das 7g? Niemals. :-D


Nass machen ohne nass werden geht da auch...frag @Trekki


----------



## Lurschman (22. März 2017)

Ich weiß ja nicht wer am Stenzelberg die Steinchen und Stööckchen hingelegt hat , aber ich hab die dann mal ein wenig zur Seite gelegt . Jetzt kann man den Trail wieder genießen .
Die Nonne hoch lagen auch verdächtig viele Äste quer übern Weg, aber nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## surftigresa (22. März 2017)

Ich wollte am Freitag so zwischen 13:00 und 14:00 eine Tour im Ahrtal starten

Ist zwar nicht 7GB, wäre aber auf jeden Fall gemütlich...... vielleicht passt es ja für den ein oder anderen....


----------



## delphi1507 (22. März 2017)

Schade habe spät sa ginge eventuell ausnahmsweise..
Haben uns heute wohl knapp verpasst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. März 2017)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich wollte am Freitag so zwischen 13:00 und 14:00 eine Tour im Ahrtal starten. Ist zwar nicht 7GB, wäre aber auf jeden Fall gemütlich...... vielleicht passt es ja für den ein oder anderen....


... hmm, wäre gerne dabei, muss dazu aber noch einige Dinge organisieren ...


----------



## KervyN (23. März 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... hmm, wäre gerne dabei, muss dazu aber noch einige Dinge organisieren ...


Hier ist gerade ne 100Watt Birne angegangen. Ist Rosinante nicht der Gaul vom Don Quijote?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. März 2017)

KervyN schrieb:


> Hier ist gerade ne 100Watt Birne angegangen. Ist Rosinante nicht der Gaul vom Don Quijote?


Jep!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2017)

So Leute ... hier könnt ihr Euch mal Euer neues Idol reinziehen:

https://videos.mtb-news.de/47833/extreme_biking_siebengebirge

Wie schreibt er ? _"Extremes Biking im Siebengebirge. Mehr gibts dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen außer, dass es wahrscheinlich das krasseste video auf mtbnews ist"
_
Wisst ihr bescheid nä !


----------



## DasLangeElend (25. März 2017)

Erst dachte ich, ui, die Stelle wusste ich noch nicht, dass die mal einer gefahren ist, aber dann wars doch da wo sonst auch mal Leute fahren. Aber immerhin auch mit Kurven und nicht nur krasse Direttissima. Ist halt leider nur im Kontrolletti-Kerngebiet.


----------



## KervyN (25. März 2017)

Kontrolettis? Was wird da kontrolliert?


----------



## DasLangeElend (25. März 2017)

Dass man sich als Wanderer an den Wegeplan hält. Also nicht mit engen Schuhen an den Felswänden wandern und auch Radwandern ist auf vielen Wegen nicht gern gesehen...


----------



## KervyN (25. März 2017)

Ah ok. Danke.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. März 2017)

Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine sonnige Spätnachmittagsrunde im 7GB? Muß gegen 19 Uhr wieder in Bonn sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (28. März 2017)

Leider nein, würde so ab 18:00 ab Ramersdorf spontan starten. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust & Zeit.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. März 2017)

Freitagnachmittag wird es wieder wärmer & sonnig => jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Tour?


----------



## Baronin (29. März 2017)

Hey, fahren von euch auch welche mal abends ab ca. 19:30 Uhr? Suche noch Mitfahrer unter der Woche oder auch gerne mal sonntags.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. März 2017)

In der Regel liegt die Startzeit wohl so bei 18 - 18:30 Uhr, kann aber auch mal später oder früher sein, oder einer kommt dann etwas später hinzu.

Am Freitag würde ich aber gerne etwas früher fahren, da ich abends wieder in Bonn sein muss.


----------



## Baronin (29. März 2017)

Schade, das schaffe ich nicht, da ich in Köln arbeite.


----------



## delphi1507 (29. März 2017)

Eventuell kann ich Sonntag was fahren muss aber erst schauen wie es bis dahin meinem kleinsten geht... der fiebert schon wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (6. April 2017)

Langsam, aber sicher, werden die Wege weniger: Nachdem das unterste Stück des Butterweges 2015 mit dicken Baumstämmen systematisch verlegt wurde, folgte 2016 der Abbau der Logebachbrücke. Jetzt ist er zwischen Stellweg und Kohlstraße mit Bäumen dicht gemacht worden. Da bleibt langfristig wohl nur der Abschnitt von Aedigienberg ins Logebachtal übrig - das einzige Stück, das im Wegeplan enthalten ist.


----------



## DasLangeElend (6. April 2017)

Echt schade, ich fand das einen schönen Einstieg ins Schmelztal, vorallem, da ja die oberen Schmelztalbrücken "kurzfristig" erneuert werden...


----------



## DasLangeElend (6. April 2017)

PS: zumindest in TIM Online ist das Stück zwischen Bach und Stellweg und auch das Stück runter zur L144 noch drin. Und das ist ja wohl eine offizielle Karte. Und auch sehr aktuell, die haben die alte DGK5 erst zum Jahreswechsel zu den Historischen Karten geschoben. (Da war auch noch die Brücke und das Stück Stellweg/Kohlstrasse drin). Aber so ist das nun mal, man kann Waldwege entfernen lassen, braucht man nur eine Genehmigung für und das dürfte mit dem Wegeplan erfüllt sein.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. April 2017)

Überlege, am Freitag ins 7GB zu fahren; jemand dabei? Grüße B.


----------



## sibu (6. April 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> PS: zumindest in TIM Online ist das Stück zwischen Bach und Stellweg und auch das Stück runter zur L144 noch drin. Und das ist ja wohl eine offizielle Karte. Und auch sehr aktuell, die haben die alte DGK5 erst zum Jahreswechsel zu den Historischen Karten geschoben. (Da war auch noch die Brücke und das Stück Stellweg/Kohlstrasse drin). Aber so ist das nun mal, man kann Waldwege entfernen lassen, braucht man nur eine Genehmigung für und das dürfte mit dem Wegeplan erfüllt sein.


Auch wenn das eine offizielle Karte ist, zeigt sie "nur" wie es draußen aussieht. Wege(rechte) kann man damit wohl nicht begründen. Verbindlich ist der Wegeplan mit den eingezeichneten Nutzungsrechten. In der Grundkarte des Wegeplans sind ja auch Wege drin, die kein Nutzungsrecht und haben und sogar solche, die es schon gar nicht mehr gibt. Bei denen, die man fast gar nicht mehr findet, haben es einige interessanterweise dann aber doch in den Plan geschafft (z.B. der Fußwege links vom Bierenbonnen zur "Rückseite" von Hohenhonnef). 

Dass die Un-Wege bisher nur sehr langsam zurückgebaut werden, lag daran dass der Träger VVS im Gegensatz zum geplanten Nationalpark dafür schlicht kein Geld hat. Mit dem geplanten Übergang der Trägerschaft des Naturparks vom VVS zum Landkreis wird sich an der Situation aber einiges ändern können.


----------



## Pete04 (6. April 2017)

Dass lässt ja satt Pippi inne Augen entstehen - iss Bierebonnen dem Franzosen geschuldet ein Cervesa erträglicher Güte?!


----------



## sibu (6. April 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Dass lässt ja satt Pippi inne Augen entstehen - iss Bierebonnen dem Franzosen geschuldet ein Cervesa erträglicher Güte?!


Aus welchem Teil der Eifel kommst du denn? Normalerweise ist der Unterschied links/rechts des Rheins kleiner als der zwischen dem Zwibbel/Öllig-Äquator (=Vinxtbach): Nix französisches, sondern rheinisch: Birnenbrunnen. 

Aber das mit dem Stöckenlegen geht weiter: Der Gipfelkreuztrail am !sberg ist laienhaft-künstlerisch mit Ästen gestaltet worden. Teils auf dem Boden gelegt, teils auf 1,50 m Höhe quer in die Bäume gehängt. Auf den unteren 20 m Strecke lagen so um die 10 Hindernisse. Letzte Woche war noch alles frei.


----------



## Pete04 (7. April 2017)

Isch liebe Freds wo Leben drin herrscht!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. April 2017)

Achtung: Der technische trail von der Spitze B'berg war am Fr. im ersten Teil mit Stöcken "garniert"!


----------



## KervyN (8. April 2017)

Kann es sein, dass heute ne "Razia" gegen MTBler war? Hab gehört dass viele vom Ordnungsamt und dem Forstamt vor Ort waren und Knöllchen verteilt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. April 2017)

KervyN schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass heute ne "Razia" gegen MTBler war? Hab gehört dass viele vom Ordnungsamt und dem Forstamt vor Ort waren und Knöllchen verteilt haben.


Wo & wie? Bitte dringend Infos!


----------



## KervyN (8. April 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen, im 7 GB haben Forstamt und Polizei wohl gestern einen Aktionstag gegen MTBler durchgeführt und auch Bussgeldbescheide verteilt. Hat jemand von euch etwas mitbekommen?

Die haben sich mit ca. 30 Mann (Polizei Ordnungsamt und dieser Siebengebirgsverein ) auf dem Parkplatz wo es auf den Ölberg geht getroffen. Ca. 14 uhr...

War in einer Whatsapp Gruppe.


----------



## sun909 (8. April 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Wo & wie? Bitte dringend Infos!



Schau mal in den Beitrag "!!!!!!!!7G-Verbot-Sperre!!!!!"... 

Grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. April 2017)

Danke!


----------



## sun909 (15. April 2017)

Unterwegs bei den "Nachbarn"...




 

Diesmal hatten wir Asyl inkl. Tourführung durch unseren fremdländischen Guide, einigen ja wohl bekannt... 



 

Der Weg führt uns zum Creux du Van auf einer der Top10-Singletrailtouren der "Ride". Leider keine richtige Knippse mit, um das Poserfoto am Abgrund richtig einzufangen, aber die Hochebene mit den kleinen Steinmäuerchen vor der 100m senkrecht abfallenden Wand geben ein schönes Urlaubsgefühl.

Hier wird auch schon grilliert und bei dem jüngeren Volk hört man einen Sektkorken auf den erfolgreich hinter sich gebrachten Aufstieg und den Panoramablick zischen.



 

So ganz war Robin mit dem neuen Garmin noch nicht vertraut, daher hier ein typisches Bild vom Guide 




 

Entspannte Mitfahrer, jetzt mit erprobtem 1-Fach-Antrieb unterwegs gab's auch. 



 

Die Abfahrt bietet die meiste Zeit einen fantastischen Blick auf den Lac de Neuchatel mitsamt der Alpenkette dahinter.



 

Zwischendrin einen neuen Trail im Bachtal entdeckt und für gut befunden 



 

Der See ist unser Ziel, hier gibt es das verdiente Glacier!



 

In dem Sinne frohe Ostern und schöne Grüße!


----------



## sun909 (15. April 2017)

Nachtrag...


----------



## CRacing (25. April 2017)

Sehr schöne Bilder @*sun909 !
*
Hat heute noch jemand Lust und Zeit spontan ne Runde im 7G zu drehen? Ich bin gegen 17:30 - 17:45 Uhr vor Ort.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. April 2017)

Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Tour im 7GB am Freitagnachmittag?


----------



## shmee (27. April 2017)

Lust ja, Zeit leider keine. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurschman (27. April 2017)

Hast du ne grobe Uhrzeit? Bei mir ginge ab 16:00 /16:30 wenn ich pünktlich von der Arbeit weg komme


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. April 2017)

Lurschman schrieb:


> Hast du ne grobe Uhrzeit? Bei mir ginge ab 16:00 /16:30 wenn ich pünktlich von der Arbeit weg komme


 Kann mich nach dir richten, falls es darauf ankommt; sollen wir uns morgen noch einmal kurz austauschen, wenn Du weißt, ob es bei dir pünktlich klappt?


----------



## Lurschman (27. April 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Kann mich nach dir richten, falls es darauf ankommt; sollen wir uns morgen noch einmal kurz austauschen, wenn Du weißt, ob es bei dir pünktlich klappt?



Ja ok, so machen wir es. Melde mich dann im Laufe des Vormittags


----------



## sun909 (27. April 2017)

Passt morgen nicht bei mir, viel Spaß!
Grüße


----------



## CRacing (27. April 2017)

Bei mir leider auch nicht. War vorgestern und wollte heute, das klappt auch nicht.

Kommende Woche Dienstag geht - wenn Wetter ist. Noch jemand Bock?


----------



## Lurschman (28. April 2017)

Werde es nicht schaffen [emoji36] ...Dir aber viel Spaß 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (28. April 2017)

Am 29.und 30.4 den Bereich um Dernau/walportzheim meiden, dort findet eine Veranstaltung weinfrühling statt. Parkplätze und Platz auf den Trails dürfte Mangelware werden!


----------



## Simschm (30. April 2017)

Welche illustre Runde Mountainbiker (6-8 Stück) hat sich denn heute Morgen gegen 10h die asphaltierte Straße zum Drachenfels hochgequält? 
Ich bin heute solo unterwegs gewesen und fand die Runde sehr sympathisch. 
Falls sich was bei nächster Gelegenheit ergibt, würde es mich sehr freuen! 
Ansonsten würde ich auch sehr gerne morgen wieder eine Runde drehen. (;


----------



## sun909 (1. Mai 2017)

So, bei dem "schönen" Wetter heute kann man ja sich ja noch an den fantastischen Eindrücken des WE laben...

Es ist Frühling und damit die Zeit, wieder ein wenig über den Tellerrand des KBU hinauszugucken... 

Und da gibt es seit kleinauf am Wegesrand der Verwandtenbesuche ein kleines Städtchen, von dem sportaffine Teile der Verwandschaft schon gehört und es von anderswo auch schon öfter den Hinweis auf ein in der Nähe schlummerndes bzw. offengelegtes BikePotential gab.
Und nach dem Besuch des "Häuptlings" himself lag auch eine vertrauenswürdige Einschätzung der Gegend vor, ergo passt!

Von daher zwei Tage im Netz usw verbracht, gelesen, gewühlt, eigene Karte(n) gezeichnet und Tracks gebastelt... morgens dann Kühlschrank gepackt und ab in die Nähe Ferne...






Unser Camping liegt direkt am Ufer der beiden Flüsse. Von oben wachen die Burgruine zu Grafenstein, die der Teufel gar eigenhändig erbaut haben soll und auf der anderen Seite die noch recht gut erhaltene Burg derer zu Ebern. Wir haben schon schlechter am Camping gelebt, aber dazu später nach ein paar Bildern von unserem Stellplatz-Ausblick dann mehr....









Das Wetter war erwartungsgemäß Top, die Trails am Samstag auch und leer dazu. Am Sonntag war es schon deutlich voller in der Nähe der Touri-Parkplätze, aber weit entfernt von Zuständen wie im 7G, Bergischen Land u.a..

Zum Warmfahren sind wir locker durch den Kurpark. Hier ist ein "Bad" nicht nur in Form zweier Schwimmbäder im Tal versteckt, dazu gibt es noch das weltweit größte Freiluftinhalatorium mit insgesamt 6 riesigen Gradierwerken, über deren Schwarzdornwände die salzhaltige Sole herunterrieselt und so ein frisches Meeresklima entstehen lässt.

Bildlich sitzt man also auf einem Bänkchen vor dieser großen Wand und kriegt Salzwasser ins Gesicht gesprenkelt 






Die "Nicht-die-Kuh, sondern anderes Geflügel" ist ein sehr schöner Aussichtspunkt mit einer leider wg. Steinschlag vor zwei Jahren und seit ebenfalls genau dieser zwei Jahren gesperrten Abfahrt, die einen direkt zur handgezogenen Fähre über das Wasser zum sehenswerten Kurhaus bringen würde. Gibt aber nette Alternativen und so landet man auch unten und bestaunt  einen sehr lustigen Märchenwald, leider auch gerade geschlossen...
Dafür gab es dort von zwei älteren Herrschaften/Wanderern top Tipps zum Biken, klasse, hätten wir in dem Augenblick nicht mit gerechnet.










Fortsetzung Teil II folgt...


----------



## sun909 (1. Mai 2017)

Teil II:

Wieder hinauf geklettert, gab es zur Belohnung als abweichende Abfahrt hinab dann unverhofft ein kleines Stück Gardasee, Schotter in allen Varianten, von fein gemahlen bis grob das Unterrohr malträtierend, dazu noch  ordentlich steil dazu, sehr lecker!














Unser nächstes Zwischenziel ist glaube ich der Traum jeder Braut in weiß... der Garten malerisch mit rosa Flieder gefüllt und eine Aussicht, die man am besten mit einem Gläschen Wein genießt, wie der Lehrer/Prof, der dort auf der Steinbank mit der nötigen Gemütsruhe seinen Stapel Klausuren oä korrigierte. Für uns hab's leider nur AFG und Kuchen, dann weiter. Ein Highlight soll jetzt kommen...









Der -nennen wir ihn "Kukuck"-Trail ist ein 3km langer mit Wurzeln und kleinen Anliegern gespickter Trail, der ein sehr großes Grinsen hinterlässt. Sehr feines Teil ohne größere technische Schwierigkeiten.






Ordentlich gebuddelt wird in der Gegend auch. Wenn man ein wenig vor Ort die Augen aufhält, findet man sehr nette Sachen, die nicht in den Karten und OSM enthalten sind. Somit scheint dort eine sehr aktive Szene dort zu existieren, auch wenn wir in zwei Tagen keinen einzigen Biker gesehen haben, der dazu passen würde (überwiegend HT und Marathon/CC-Bikes). 

Und Schattenbiker?!





Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## sun909 (1. Mai 2017)

Davon ab sind die MTBler dort wohl ein wenig verrufen, haben schon lange nicht mehr soviele Begegnungen gehabt, bei denen sich gewundert wurde, dass WIR mal einfach Platz machen... 

O-Ton einer bergauf kommenden Joggerin/Trailrunnerin am roten Felsen: "jetzt muß ich ja mein ganzes Weltbild der MTBler ändern; dass MIR Platz von einem MTBler gemacht wurde, ist noch NIE passiert!"

Der eben genannte rote Fels ist lt. Wiki die höchste Steilwand zwischen den Alpen und Skandinavien. Schlappe 260 Mio Jahre das Ganze alt, jetzt auch mit unseren Reifenabdrücken, optisch und vom Angebot eine Wucht, aber schaut selbst!









Wege gibt es hier gar viele hinunter. Legale wie illegale, wir haben ersteren Typus gewählt und waren am Ende des Tages nochmals gut gefordert: Spitzkehren, Eisengeländer an jeder Kurve, um die allgegenwärtigen Abkürzungen zu verhindern, Tunnel, uih!





Zurück am Campingplatz galt es ja auch, den morgendlichen verlockenden Geruch aus der Küche zu verifizieren. Kuchen sollte es nicht nur einen selbst gebacken geben...

Nun denn, die Scheune in Hilberath muss sich nach den zuletzt ewig langen Wartezeiten langsam anstrengen, denn der Kuchen unserer Campingplatz-Mutti war eine wahre Wucht, zur Sicherheit und zum Wohle künftiger Mitfahrer-/Esser haben wir gleich mehr als ein Stück probiert... Was soll man sagen: der Test wurde mit Summa cum laudum, sprich überragend bestanden, Hut ab 





Zum Wein der Gegend braucht man nicht viel zu sagen, als Tipp für denjenigen, den es in diese nette Lokalität verschlägt: Wein Nr. 300 ist ein wahrer Gaumenschmaus!





Hoffe, der kleine Reisebericht hilft hier über die nächsten trüben Tage ein wenig hinweg!

Schönen Gruß und nein, nicht alle Bilder sind von dort, wo es geschrieben steht und auch einige Namensänderungen mit drin...

Carsten und Moerja


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Mai 2017)

Carsten erst Mal danke für den track war GEIL!
Seit im Bereich der Felsen abgefahren oder die Trails rechts/links davon?
Der Fels ist in der kletterszene sehr verfügen, kenne einige die dort nicht mehr wollen... Ist wohl totaler Bruch!


----------



## sun909 (1. Mai 2017)

Welcher Track? Ich habe keinen Track der Gegend... Handgeschriebene Karte 

Was bedeutet "der Fels ist in der Kletterszene sehr verfügen"??

Totalen Bruch haben wir nicht erlitten, sind ja die offiziellen Wege dort runter, der ordentlich geschredderte Downhill querbeet/Directissima sah nicht so reizvoll aus 

grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Mai 2017)

Mit dem track meinte ich den, den du mir gemailt hast ... 
Sollte verrufen heißen... Autowortkorrektur...
Man sagt den Klettergebiet nach das man mit der linken Hand den Stein festhalten muss  den man mit rechts greift damit er nicht aus der Wand bricht 
Oder auch: nur für alpinistische Allesfresser geeignet ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Mai 2017)

Das Wetter bessert sich: Jemand Lust auf eine Freitagnachmittagstour? Grüße B.


----------



## surftigresa (14. Mai 2017)

Ich würde am Dienstag gerne eine Feierabendrunde im Ahrtal drehen. Der Plan ist um 17:00 Uhr in Altenahr an der Schule/Altenheim zu starten.

Jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Mai 2017)

... muss ich abklären ... und hat geklappt: Ich könnte nach Fahrplan 16:46 Uhr mit der Bahn in Altenahr eintreffen und dann zum Treffpunkt kommen; paßt das?


----------



## surftigresa (15. Mai 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... muss ich abklären ... und hat geklappt: Ich könnte nach Fahrplan 16:46 Uhr mit der Bahn in Altenahr eintreffen und dann zum Treffpunkt kommen; paßt das?



Würde perfekt passen (das sind keine 5 Minuten zum Treffpunkt). Der Meq kann allerdings erst um 17:30. Deshalb hatte ich jetzt angeboten erst um 17:30 zu starten. Hättest Du da auch eine Bahn, die passt? Wenn nicht, können wir auch schon um 17:00 starten und sammeln den Meq dann ein...... Du müsstest mir nur bis morgen Mittag Bescheid geben


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Mai 2017)

Freut mich, den Meg wieder zu sehen, und dass er wieder auf`s Rad darf! Bei  mir passt nur die angegebene Bahn gut, die nächste wäre 1 Stunde später => Start bitte um 17:00 Uhr + Meg einsammeln. Grüße Bernd


----------



## surftigresa (15. Mai 2017)

Ok


----------



## dom_i (13. Juni 2017)

Fährt heute Abend jemand? 
Wo sind nur die Dienstagsrunden hin...?


----------



## shmee (13. Juni 2017)

Leider nein, Dienstreise. Bin im Moment leider etwas arg eingespannt, aber da kommt wieder was, versprochen.


----------



## sun909 (13. Juni 2017)

terpk schrieb:


> Fährt heute Abend jemand?
> Wo sind nur die Dienstagsrunden hin...?



Bin nicht dabei.

Die Bonner halten Winterschlaf oder fahren wohl nur noch nach Whatsapp-Verabredungen...kriege da selber nie Bescheid 

Schönen Gruß, bis die Tage!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Juni 2017)

... würde gerne Winterschlaf halten, noch lieber heute Abend fahren, bin aber derzeit gleichfalls (s. Chris) intensivst anderweitig eingespannt ...


----------



## Helltone (14. Juni 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Bin nicht dabei.
> 
> Die Bonner halten Winterschlaf oder fahren wohl nur noch nach Whatsapp-Verabredungen...kriege da selber nie Bescheid
> 
> Schönen Gruß, bis die Tage!


Dominik und ich fahren regelmäßig. Infos folgen zukünftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (14. Juni 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Bin nicht dabei.
> 
> Die Bonner halten Winterschlaf oder fahren wohl nur noch nach Whatsapp-Verabredungen...kriege da selber nie Bescheid
> 
> Schönen Gruß, bis die Tage!


Stimmt so ganz nicht, fahre leider im Moment in der Tat meist nur auf Zuruf von anderen ganz kurz vorher, da beruflich wie privat anders nicht planbar derzeit. :/ Die Zurufe erfolgen allerdings wirklich meist per WhatsApp, gelobe Besserung, sobald sich die Lage mal wieder entspannt.


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Juni 2017)

Helltone schrieb:


> Dominik und ich fahren regelmäßig. Infos folgen zukünftig



Na dann,ab ins LMB damit!
Ich kann dienstags leider nicht.
Donnerstags hat es in letzter Zeit nicht gepasst!


----------



## surftigresa (19. Juni 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Bin nicht dabei.
> 
> Die Bonner halten Winterschlaf oder fahren wohl nur noch nach Whatsapp-Verabredungen...kriege da selber nie Bescheid
> 
> Schönen Gruß, bis die Tage!



Stimmt auch für mich nicht. Wenn ich unter der Woche fahre, gebe ich auch hier Bescheid.
Allerdings ist das 7GB für mich nach Feierabend nicht erreichbar und mir geht es leider wie dem Chris..... bin beruflich momentan sehr eingespannt, da bleibt fast nur das WE zum Biken.....


----------



## sysfox (20. Juni 2017)

Hi, hat hier jemand Lust auf ne Runde durchs 7G am Mittwoch? Start in Königswinter 17:00 Uhr ?
Grüße


----------



## sun909 (20. Juni 2017)

sysfox schrieb:


> Hi, hat hier jemand Lust auf ne Runde durchs 7G am Mittwoch? Start in Königswinter 17:00 Uhr ?
> Grüße



Mit einem ? dabei, sage bis morgen früh Bescheid,
Grüße


----------



## sun909 (2. Juli 2017)

Tour am Donnerstag, 06.07. ab Ramersdorf...
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16513

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (4. Juli 2017)

Für Kurzentschlossene, Tour heute am 04.07. ab Ramersdorf:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16516

Wird eher flowig.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Juli 2017)

Geht so kurzfristig leider nicht!


----------



## laspirit2014 (4. Juli 2017)

Wäre sogar sehr gerne mitgefahren, aber als "Nicht-Bonner" bekomme ich mein Rad so kurzfristig nicht an den Start


----------



## sun909 (4. Juli 2017)

für mich leider zu knapp... 

Viel Spaß!

*P.S. Termin am Do wird ggf vom Bernd übernommen, findet aber statt.*


----------



## LukePC (4. Juli 2017)

Ich hab heute auch Lust und wohl auch Zeit.
Treffpunkt ist immer noch der PR-Parkplatz wie früher?

... Ich war so lange nicht dabei :-(


PS: wenn es gemütlich genug ist, bringe ich demnächst vielleicht noch jemanden mit - Wenn es zeitlich passt.


----------



## sun909 (4. Juli 2017)

LukePC schrieb:


> Ich hab heute auch Lust und wohl auch Zeit.
> Treffpunkt ist immer noch der PR-Parkplatz wie früher?
> 
> ... Ich war so lange nicht dabei :-(
> ...



Aber nicht das Mädel, das du zuletzt über die "Einsteiger-Trails" (katzley...) geschliffen hast? Für die sind die Trails nix...

Grüße


----------



## LukePC (4. Juli 2017)

Wenn Schmee nur S0-S1 vor hat, würde es gehen. Meistens. 
Ihr Lieblingstrail: der Bunkertrail. Aber nur langsam 

Der Einstieg von dem, direkt an der Ahr, war aber schon heftiger, als ich in Erinnerung hatte. Und die engen Serpentinen davor lagen halt "auf dem Weg" aus Meckenheim.


----------



## shmee (4. Juli 2017)

Es sind aber schon ein paar HM und KM auf Trails dabei, wollte gern ohne Licht fahren.


----------



## LukePC (4. Juli 2017)

@ Shmee: Kein Problem. Sie hat eh keine Zeit und ich komme heute alleine. Und Donnerstags kann sie auch nicht. 

@ Sun909 : Katzley sind wir nicht gefahren. Das sieht schon hart aus. Wir schoben und fuhren nur die Serpentinen bei der Kuh. Und "unten an der Ahr lang". (Also ca. S1 + Schlüsselstellen?)
Ein paar Meter tragen muss schon OK sein. So haben wir doch alle angefangen?


----------



## shmee (4. Juli 2017)

LukePC, kein Thema, nehme Anfänger immer gern mit, aber nix demotiviert mehr, als nach dem ersten Trail aussteigen zu müssen. 

Bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (5. Juli 2017)

LukePC schrieb:


> @ Shmee: Kein Problem. Sie hat eh keine Zeit und ich komme heute alleine. Und Donnerstags kann sie auch nicht.
> 
> @ Sun909 : Katzley sind wir nicht gefahren. Das sieht schon hart aus. Wir schoben und fuhren nur die Serpentinen bei der Kuh. Und "unten an der Ahr lang". (Also ca. S1 + Schlüsselstellen?)
> Ein paar Meter tragen muss schon OK sein. So haben wir doch alle angefangen?



Du musst dir das Gemeckere anhören bzw sehen, dass die Anfänger damit demotiviert werden und keinen Bock mehr haben... Von daher mach' wie du meinst...


----------



## sun909 (5. Juli 2017)

Termin am Samstag, 08.07.:

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16517

Grüße


----------



## shmee (17. Juli 2017)

Termin am Dienstag, 18.07.

Dieses mal technisch was knackiger, nicht wirklich Anfängergeeignet:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16536

Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Juli 2017)

Jemand morgen?


----------



## shmee (21. Juli 2017)

Leider nein, und das bei dem traumhaften Wetter. :/


----------



## sun909 (21. Juli 2017)

Dito raus...

Grüße und viel Spaß!


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Juli 2017)

Grant und ich fahren morgen von 9.30-13.00 eine Runde. Falls noch wer dabei sein will, bitte melden. 
Es wird aber eher nicht Anfängertauglich bzw. auf-Anfänger-warten-tauglich.


----------



## dom_i (26. Juli 2017)

Heute jemand mit dabei? Start in KöWi um 17:30h.


----------



## sun909 (26. Juli 2017)

terpk schrieb:


> Heute jemand mit dabei? Start in KöWi um 17:30h.



Leider zu spät gesehen 

Grüße und viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (28. Juli 2017)

Gestern lief bei Arte eine Reportage zur Konfliktsituation zwischen Mountainbikern, Wanderern und Jägern. Kann unter diesem Link noch bis zum 26.08. geschaut werden:
http://www.arte.tv/de/videos/071437-001-A/re-wanderer-gegen-mountainbiker

Am besten ist ein pensionierter Rechtsanwalt und Jäger aus Österreich, der die MTBler verteufelt. Fährt mit einem dicken SUV die Forstwege hoch aber der MTBler hinterlässt eine Duftwolke bei seiner fahrt, die das Wild für längere Zeit verängstigt...

Unterm Strich ist es aber ein Beitrag, der unserer Auffassung des Themas widerspiegelt. Bei gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme funktioniert es halt.


----------



## thommy88 (28. Juli 2017)

Hab ich auch schon letztens im NDR gesehen. Ist das nicht auch der Jäger der in Österreich auf der Forststrasse die hohe Strafe für den Mtbler auferlegt hat?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## CRacing (31. Juli 2017)

Geht die Woche irgend etwas im 7G? Könnte so ab ca. 17:30 Uhr starten.


----------



## Helltone (1. August 2017)

CRacing schrieb:


> Geht die Woche irgend etwas im 7G? Könnte so ab ca. 17:30 Uhr starten.



Moin. Werde Mitttwoch und Donnerstag fahren. Abfahrt 17:30 Uhr in Ramersdorf ist geplant.


----------



## sun909 (1. August 2017)

Passt bei mir diese Woche eher nicht, sorry... 

grüße und viel Spaß!


----------



## Redfraggle (2. August 2017)

Helltone schrieb:


> Moin. Werde Mitttwoch und Donnerstag fahren. Abfahrt 17:30 Uhr in Ramersdorf ist geplant.



Bei mir leider auch nicht :-(!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (5. August 2017)

Wie siehts aus morgen früh? 
10h KöWi unter der Brücke?


----------



## shmee (5. August 2017)

Bin in Siegen auf dem Flowtrailfest, daher leider Nein, aber evtl. nächsten Di oder Do wieder.


----------



## sun909 (5. August 2017)

terpk schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus morgen früh?
> 10h KöWi unter der Brücke?



Bin wg Besuch verplant...

Grüße!


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. August 2017)

shmee schrieb:


> Bin in Siegen auf dem Flowtrailfest, daher leider Nein, aber evtl. nächsten Di oder Do wieder.


Do. gern!


----------



## Helltone (5. August 2017)

shmee schrieb:


> Bin in Siegen auf dem Flowtrailfest, daher leider Nein, aber evtl. nächsten Di oder Do wieder.


Dienstag wäre ich auch dabei. 17:45 Uhr in Ramersdorf?


----------



## dom_i (6. August 2017)

War dann doch mit der Familie wandern... die Breiberge runter waren scheinbar wieder Sheriffs unterwegs, da liegen ein paar Äste quer.


----------



## Lurschman (6. August 2017)

terpk schrieb:


> da liegen ein paar Äste quer



hoffentlich stolpert niemand beim wandern

Die Breiberge meide ich mittlerweile, Schade eigentlich . Bin heute sogar auf´m Rennrad blöd angelabert worden, das ich absteigen sollte.  Der Kollege war aber bestimmt nur enttäuscht das ich beim Warten nicht umgefallen bin


----------



## CRacing (7. August 2017)

Di. oder Do. geht bei mir auch. Ca. 17:30 Uhr.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (13. August 2017)

Hej zusammen,

Jemand Lust und Zeit morgen gehen 18:30 in Ramersdorf zu starten? Werde auf jeden Fall morgen fahren.

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## Keepiru (17. August 2017)

Ich bin Montag und Dienstag geschäftlich in Bonn, hat jemand Lust mit mir ein bischen "Feierabendrunde" zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. August 2017)

Heute jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Spätnachmittagstour?


----------



## Sechser (25. August 2017)

Ich wäre dabei, aber schön gemütlich ... wie lange?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. August 2017)

Sehr gerne sehr gemütlich - habe 5 Wochen nicht auf dem Rad gesessen. Start ab 17 Uhr P+R Ramersdorf möglich, so ca. 2-2,5 h? Grüße B.


----------



## Sechser (25. August 2017)

Geht klar, hört sich gut an.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. August 2017)

Gut, dann um 17 Uhr P+R Ramersdorf; freue mich!


----------



## Sechser (25. August 2017)

Hm, 5 Wochen nicht auf dem Rad? Dann bist du ja nur noch doppelt so fit wie ich ...


----------



## Sechser (25. August 2017)

Na, das war doch ein nettes Ründchen ... und dann noch oldschool übers Forum. 
Da haben wir ja mal so richtig die Fahne hier hochgehalten.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. August 2017)

Und gleich noch einmal eine old-school-Anfrage: Heute jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Tour ab dem späten Nachmittag?


----------



## sun909 (29. August 2017)

Moin,
mein Auto darf ein paar Tage in die Werkstatt, daher bin ich leider raus...
Schönen Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (29. August 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> mein Auto darf ein paar Tage in die Werkstatt, daher bin ich leider raus...
> Schönen Gruß!


Und ich dachte immer, ihr fahrt mit dem Rad ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. August 2017)

Start 16:00 Uhr P+R Ramersdorf - mit Rad, nicht Auto ( ;-) ) ; wird eine längere und von Dieter geführte Tour ins südliche 7GB.


----------



## Sechser (29. August 2017)

Zu spät gesehen, wir sind um sechs in Ramersdorf.


----------



## CRacing (29. August 2017)

16 Uhr ist leider zu früh und mir ist es nun ehrlich gesagt echt zu heiß. Schade! Hoffentlich Ende der Woche oder kommende Woche nochmal!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. August 2017)

Vielleicht klappt es ja in den kommenden Tagen noch einmal; allerdings soll das Wetter erst einmal wieder "anders" werden ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. August 2017)

Sechser schrieb:


> Zu spät gesehen, wir sind um sechs in Ramersdorf.


Vorab für Fr. falls das Wetter hält: Evtl. kleine oder mittlere Tour, ggf. deine "Hausrunde"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (31. August 2017)

Könnte klappen, müssen wir kurzfristig schauen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (31. August 2017)

Sechser schrieb:


> Könnte klappen, müssen wir kurzfristig schauen.


Ok Grüße B


----------



## CRacing (1. September 2017)

Ich bin heute dabei! Könnte gegen 15:15 Uhr vor Ort sein. Wie sieht´s bei euch aus?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. September 2017)

CRacing schrieb:


> Ich bin heute dabei! Könnte gegen 15:15 Uhr vor Ort sein. Wie sieht´s bei euch aus?


Ob ich so früh bzw. wann ich los kann, weiß ich erst gegen Mittag, ich schreibe dann hier.
@Jerry: Wie schaut es bei dir aus?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. September 2017)

CRacing schrieb:


> Ich bin heute dabei! Könnte gegen 15:15 Uhr vor Ort sein. Wie sieht´s bei euch aus?


Ganz so früh wird es nicht gehen, da nun noch ein Termin ab 14 Uhr hinzugekomen ist; schicke dir Kontaktdaten per PN


----------



## Sechser (3. September 2017)

So, auch wenn ja nun das Gros der Truppe in Spanien weilt ...
Wie sieht es denn nächste Woche aus – wer ist denn überhaupt noch da?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. September 2017)

Icke - Mo. + Di. kann ich nicht, ab Mi. sieht es gut aus ...


----------



## Sechser (3. September 2017)

Dann lass uns mal das Wetter für Mittwoch/ff im Auge behalten.


----------



## Trekki (3. September 2017)

Sechser schrieb:


> So, auch wenn ja nun das Gros der Truppe in Spanien weilt ...
> Wie sieht es denn nächste Woche aus – wer ist denn überhaupt noch da?


Nächste Woche ist das TT weiterhin mit 13 Teilnehmern in Spanien. Bisher hat noch keiner von uns den Wunsch geäußert, zurück zu kommen.

Ansonsten geht's hier gut: einer ist mit Aua Arm angereist, einer mit Aua Fuss angereist, einer hat gestern Aua Hand gemacht. Heute haben wir uns verfahren und 2 Pannen eingefangen.


----------



## Sechser (3. September 2017)

Hört sich nach einer normalen TT-Tour an. Dafür braucht man nicht nach Spanien zu fahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRacing (4. September 2017)

Mittwoch ist bei mir eher schlecht. Dienstag und Donnerstag ginge.


----------



## CRacing (5. September 2017)

Heute keiner? So ca. 17:45 Uhr?


----------



## sun909 (5. September 2017)

CRacing schrieb:


> Heute keiner? So ca. 17:45 Uhr?



Geht leider nicht...
Schönen Gruß!
C.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. September 2017)

Nicht in Bonn. Aber Mi. und do. geht es im Prinzip; muss allerdings jeweils gegen 19 Uhr zurück sein.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. September 2017)

Werde morgen eine Tour im 7GB fahren, muß aber spätestens um 19 Uhr, besser noch etwas früher zurück sein. Jemand entsprechend Lust & Zeit?


----------



## delphi1507 (6. September 2017)

19:00 würdest du locker schaffen wenn du mit an die Ahr kommst  start 9:30- max 13:30...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. September 2017)

Sven: Melde mich gleich per PN Grüße B


----------



## CRacing (6. September 2017)

17:30 Uhr könnte ich morgen (Donnerstag) schaffen, aber dann ist 19 Uhr sportlich, oder?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. September 2017)

CRacing schrieb:


> 17:30 Uhr könnte ich morgen (Donnerstag) schaffen, aber dann ist 19 Uhr sportlich, oder?



Dann besser Freitag; vielleicht ist dann auch noch Sechser dabei ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRacing (7. September 2017)

Am Freitag geht´s bei mir leider nicht. Ist das kompliziert 

Wie sieht´s bei euch kommende Woche aus? Di., Mi., Do., Fr. ?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. September 2017)

CRacing schrieb:


> Am Freitag geht´s bei mir leider nicht. Ist das kompliziert
> 
> Wie sieht´s bei euch kommende Woche aus? Di., Mi., Do., Fr. ?



Schade. Kommende Woche bin ich `raus, da ich ab Di. eine Woche mit dem bike in den Alpen sein werde.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. September 2017)

Jemand mit Lust & Zeit für eine Freitagstour da?


----------



## Dr.Hasi (27. September 2017)

Leider diese Woche nicht, aber vielleicht schaffen wir es nächste Woche mal wieder?

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. September 2017)

Falls das Wetter halbwegs hält, würde ich gerne diese Woche am Freitagnachmittag fahren; Sechser ist evtl. auch dabei. In der kommenden Woche wird es schwierig, da ich ab Mittwoch beruflich unterwegs bin, aber da der für den 3.10. geplante Pfalztrip wohl nicht stattfinden wird, wäre das ein möglicher Termin - falls das Wetter zumindest halbwegs mitspielt, und dann wohl eher Ahr oder Eifel, um den Wanderern im 7GB auszuweichen ...


----------



## Sechser (28. September 2017)

Tja, seit letzter Nacht plagen mich Übelkeit und Kopfschmerzen.
Selbst wenn das morgen vorbei sein sollte, werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht fit genug sein (für dein Tempo sowieso nicht) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. September 2017)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (3. Oktober 2017)

Hej zusammen,
plane morgen gegen 18:30 Uhr in Ramersdorf zu starten hat jemand Lust und Zeit?
Grüße,
Florian


----------



## sun909 (3. Oktober 2017)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> Hej zusammen,
> plane morgen gegen 18:30 Uhr in Ramersdorf zu starten hat jemand Lust und Zeit?
> Grüße,
> Florian



Hi Flo,
für mich zu spät morgen...

Grüße und bis bald
C.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (4. Oktober 2017)

Schade!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (8. Oktober 2017)

So, wie sieht es diese Woche aus? Am liebsten Montag oder Mittwoch abends!


----------



## shmee (10. Oktober 2017)

Leider keine Zeit die Woche, am ehesten noch Donnerstag.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (10. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir kristallisiert sich auch grade Donnerstag raus?!


----------



## sun909 (10. Oktober 2017)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> Bei mir kristallisiert sich auch grade Donnerstag raus?!



Ginge evt. Wann wolltest du los?
Grüße!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (10. Oktober 2017)

Vor 18:30 werde ich es wohl kaum schaffen. Passt das?


----------



## shmee (11. Oktober 2017)

Und bei mir schon wieder alles umgekrempelt, Do geht jetzt doch nicht. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (11. Oktober 2017)

Schade, aber das ist halt so, bei mir ist das auch immer schwierig. Ich muss mal schauen wann ich dann tatsächlich fahre, die nächsten Tage könnte es ja trocken sein!
Einfach melden wenn ihr lust habt!
Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Oktober 2017)

Hier ein paar Aktive der Wein-Tour

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2208394]
	
[/URL]

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2208376]
	
[/URL]

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2208396]
	
[/URL]


----------



## sun909 (20. November 2017)

So,
Kommt mal wieder aus euren Löchern gekrochen!

Am Donnerstag sollen lt. Radio Jamaikanische Temperaturen herrschen, 15° C, also Lampen eingepackt und los!

Termin hier; Frühstart vorher möglich, dann ggf. per PN melden. 

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16684

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. November 2017)

Das Wetter sieht gut aus; heute jemand unterwegs? Grüße B.


----------



## sun909 (22. November 2017)

Heute leider nein...
Grüße!


----------



## sibu (22. November 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Das Wetter sieht gut aus; heute jemand unterwegs? Grüße B.


Ja, ich muss ja noch nach Hause. Darf auch ruhig ein Umweg dabei sein ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. November 2017)

Vorschlag kommt per PN


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. November 2017)

klappt mit einer gemeinsamen Fahrt mit sibu leider nicht


----------



## Redfraggle (22. November 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Das Wetter sieht gut aus; heute jemand unterwegs? Grüße B.



Bis 18.40 in der Praxis :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (23. November 2017)

Baachemer Weihnacht steht online

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16685

Grüße Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. November 2017)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Bis 18.40 in der Praxis :-(



Kannst ja heute mit fahren Barbara


----------



## sun909 (23. November 2017)

Die Barbara hat doch heute Burzeltag


----------



## sun909 (27. November 2017)

Für Freitag/Hennef:
Der Weg ist das Ziel, angesichts der Temperaturen heißt es warme Sachen einpacken. 

Ob wir die übliche Strecke fahren oder ein wenig mehr Wald (und somit HM) mitnehmen, werde ich bis Mittwoch kundtun. Damit dann auch die Wahl, ob Strassenrad oder Waldtaugliche Bereifung nötig ist...

Grüße


----------



## Handlampe (27. November 2017)

Also ich werde auf jeden Fall die „kürzere“ Offroadvariante fahren.


----------



## sun909 (27. November 2017)

Na, dann gibt es ja schon einen Freiwilligen für die Matschrunde, sehr schön.

Schlage vor, Treffpunkt bleibt am Schiff, wenn du anders fahren möchtest, bitte Info hier und man trifft sich dann in Hennef, einverstanden?

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (27. November 2017)

In der Hoffnung, dass das Wetter hält, versuchen wir es Donnerstag wieder, vier Leute letzte Woche war ja ein guter Anfang... 

Termin 30.11.
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16691


----------



## sibu (27. November 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> In der Hoffnung, dass das Wetter hält, versuchen wir es Donnerstag wieder, vier Leute letzte Woche war ja ein guter Anfang...
> 
> Termin 30.11.
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16691


Zählst du mich als 10-Minuten-Unterwegs-Zufallstreffer mit, oder seid ihr zu viert gestartet? Die Rückfahrt letzten Donnerstag wurde kurz vor dem Löwenburger Hof noch richtig gruselig: Vom Rhöndorfer Tal zog eine dichte Nebelwolke durch und im Schweinwerferlicht reichte die Sicht noch nicht einmal fünf Meter weit. Nach 300 m war der Spuk genauso schnell vorbei, wie er gekommen war.


----------



## sun909 (27. November 2017)

Nein, wir sind zu viert gestartet...

Grüße


----------



## shmee (27. November 2017)

Wäre gern dabei, vermute aber, mein Husten lässt sowas noch nicht zu, und ich will ja nicht für Freitag ausfallen.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (28. November 2017)

Cool! Freue mich, hoffe es klappt bei mir!


----------



## sun909 (30. November 2017)

Wg. Tour heute hoffe ich mal, dass das Wetter hält. Sollte es regnen, bin ich raus 

Schreibe ich dann bis 17.30 Uhr in den Termin, einverstanden?

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (30. November 2017)

Update für alle Hennefer-Weihnachtsmarkt-Fahrer:

Zwei Möglichkeiten dieses Jahr bzgl. Anfahrt ab BN: 

1. Uwe möchte gerne die Kurzvariante samt Wald fahren. Im Gemütlichfahrer-Thread findet ihr Infos dazu bzw. wendet euch direkt an ihn. 

2. Es gibt dieses Jahr eine andere "Streckenführung". Start bleibt um 17.00 Uhr in Beuel am China-Schiff, wir fahren dann etwas anders nach Hennef mit einem Zwischendurch-Glühen am Türmchen. Hier ist Trekkinrad ausreichend. Rennrad eher schlecht, die Wege sind durch das Laub arg rutschig...

*WICHTIG!*
Wer *NICHT um 17.00 Uhr in Beuel startet* (Uwes Startpunkt kenne ich noch nicht), meldet sich bitte vorher kurz per SMS/PN bei mir!!! 
Wir starten diesmal recht pünktlich, wer sich vorher nicht gemeldet hat, hat dann Pech gehabt, klar? 

Grüße und bis Freitag dann 
C.


----------



## sibu (30. November 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wg. Tour heute hoffe ich mal, dass das Wetter hält. Sollte es regnen, bin ich raus
> 
> Schreibe ich dann bis 17.30 Uhr in den Termin, einverstanden?
> 
> Grüße


Es regnet nicht, es schneit. Ab 150 m (Mucher Wiese noch unterhalb der Mäckihütte) liegt eine geschlossene Schneedecke (knapp 2 cm). Boden ist nicht gefroren, aber auf den Nebenstraßen wird der Schnee schon zu festem Matsch gefahren.


----------



## delphi1507 (30. November 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> Es regnet nicht, es schneit. Ab 150 m (Mucher Wiese noch unterhalb der Mäckihütte) liegt eine geschlossene Schneedecke (knapp 2 cm). Boden ist nicht gefroren, aber auf den Nebenstraßen wird der Schnee schon zu festem Matsch gefahren.


Und an der Ahr war alles frei [emoji23]


----------



## sun909 (30. November 2017)

Termin heut Abend ist gecancelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (30. November 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Termin heut Abend ist gecancelt...


Den Schnee hat es auch fast vollständig dahingerafft, dafür ist jetzt alles duchweicht. Wird eine feuchte Heimfahrt.


----------



## sibu (30. November 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Und an der Ahr war alles frei [emoji23]


Ist der Regen an der Ahr vorbei gezogen, oder war es dort wärmer (auf welcher Höhe?), als auf der rechten Seite?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. November 2017)

An der Ahr eine kleine Graupelschauer, sonst deutlich trockener als im 7GB, deutlich weniger Matsch, bis oben hin schneefrei => akzeptable Bedingungen!


----------



## Handlampe (30. November 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Update für alle Hennefer-Weihnachtsmarkt-Fahrer:
> 
> Zwei Möglichkeiten dieses Jahr bzgl. Anfahrt ab BN:
> 
> ...


Ich würde dann eine kürzere Variante, allerdings Treckingradtauglich, fahren. Start auch zur selben Zeit am selben Ort.


----------



## delphi1507 (30. November 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> Ist der Regen an der Ahr vorbei gezogen, oder war es dort wärmer (auf welcher Höhe?), als auf der rechten Seite?


Üblichen Verdächtigen rund um walportzheim, also bis auf rund 360m über NN.


----------



## sun909 (30. November 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Update für alle Hennefer-Weihnachtsmarkt-Fahrer:
> 
> Zwei Möglichkeiten dieses Jahr bzgl. Anfahrt ab BN:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Dezember 2017)

Moin, habe eine Frage zum Rad: Mit Blick auf das Wetter werde ich nun die Reifen wechseln (müsen/wollen).

Vorne soll es Magic Marry in Trailstar = Addix Soft werden.
Bin mir aber noch unsicher, ob die übliche (Snakeskin) oder stärkste (supergravity, ca. 300 g schwerer!!) Karkassenwand; hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen, ob die übliche reicht?

Hinten sieht es nach Hand Dampf aus, könnte aber auch Nobby Nic werden. Hat jemand dazu Erfahrungen?
Zudem stellt sich hier die Frage, ob wg. des Rollwiderstands Pacestar = Addix Speedgrip noch geht, oder ob es Trailstar = Addix Soft sein muss?
Und: Snakeskin oder stärker nötig?

Für Rückmeldung wäre ich sehr dankbar!

P.S.: Alternative hinten wäre evtl. noch der neue Fat Albert rear

P.P.S.: Sonst evtl. ganz anders: Maxxis Shorty (in Terra) vorne, Highroller II oder Minion (in Speed) hinten; bin aber skeptisch wg. Rollwiderstand und Gewicht ...


----------



## sun909 (4. Dezember 2017)

Würde vorne Conti Baron Project empfehlen. Mit BlackChiliCompound Made in Germany und bei Tiefen Temperaturen bleibt das Gummi immer noch schön geschmeidig...

Zu den anderen habe ich nix zu sagen 

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (4. Dezember 2017)

Nikolausrunde am 06.12., Teilnahme nur mit roter Mütze 

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16348

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (4. Dezember 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Moin, habe eine Frage zum Rad: Mit Blick auf das Wetter werde ich nun die Reifen wechseln (müsen/wollen).
> 
> Vorne soll es Magic Marry in Trailstar = Addix Soft werden.
> Bin mir aber noch unsicher, ob die übliche (Snakeskin) oder stärkste (supergravity, ca. 300 g schwerer!!) Karkassenwand; hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen, ob die übliche reicht?
> ...



Habe keine Addix Mary, nur die normale alte Standard (Trailstar) ohne SG, ist im Winter harmlos, keine Bedenken bzgl. der Mischung. Normale Protection Karkasse hat mir vorne immer gereicht, fahre aber auch nicht unbedingt <1,2 bar, trotz Tubeless.

Albert hinten finde ich sehr angenehm, rollt in Pacestar erstaunlich gut, Grip ist völlig i.O. Klar, mit Trailstar hätte man vielleicht etwas mehr Grip auf nassen Wurzeln/Steinen, finde ich aber hinten a) nicht so wild und b) schräge nasse Wurzeln sind schräge nasse Wurzeln, außer mit Spikes finde ich ist da fast jeder Reifen hilflos.  SG brauche ich auch da nicht, ist aber wirklich eine Frage des Reifendrucks und der Linienwahl.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Dezember 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung Selbstreinigung müsste ja beim FA wg offenem Profil gut sein gilt das auch für den Seitenhalt?


----------



## shmee (5. Dezember 2017)

Selbstreinigung ist gut, Seitenhalt auch, bin erstaunlich zufrieden mit dem Reifen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin mit der Kombi Trail King vorne und hinten Mountain King sehr zufrieden. Rockt hervorragend auf meinen Hardtail

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (8. Dezember 2017)

Termin nächsten Mittwoch, Donnerstag ist ja Bachemer Weihachtsrunde 

Mittwoch:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16702

Donnerstag Bachemer Weihnacht:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16685

Grüße


----------



## sibu (14. Dezember 2017)

@Stunt-beck 
Danke für die nette Tour. Mit einer langen, aber trockenen Fährfahrt (Mini-Hochwasser) bin ich gut nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (16. Dezember 2017)

Schlammcatchen pur beim Micha 

Irgendwer scheint gezielt die Wege vor der Bachemer Weihnacht jährlich zu fluten?

Schönes WE!


----------



## AnjaR (16. Dezember 2017)

Auch wenn's sehr matschig war, schön mal wieder dabei gewesen zu sein.


----------



## laspirit2014 (16. Dezember 2017)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Auch wenn's sehr matschig war, schön mal wieder dabei gewesen zu sein.


Wir hatten definitiv Spaß!! Ich glaube, daß   mir das Christkind noch nen dirtsuit bringen muss


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Dezember 2017)

So, die neue Reifen sind `dran und sollen getestet werden; jemand Freitagnachmittag Lust & Zeit?


----------



## Dr.Hasi (20. Dezember 2017)

Hej Bernd,

ich kläre das mal, wann willst du los? Wo wolltest du fahren? 7GB?

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Flo, Start wäre so ab 15:30 oder 16 Uhr möglich eine bestimmte Tour habe ich mir noch nicht überlegt Grüße B


----------



## Dr.Hasi (20. Dezember 2017)

Schaffst du es auch früher? Könnte wenn wahrscheinlich schon ab 14:00?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Dezember 2017)

Muss zwischen 11.30 und ca. 15 Uhr voraussichtlich meine beiden Jungs bespaßen wie wäre es wenn du eine Vorrunde ab 14 Uhr fährst?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Dezember 2017)

Morgen würde ich gerne eine Runde an der Ahr oder im 7GB fahren, soll trocken bleiben; jemand dabei? Grüße B.


----------



## sun909 (27. Dezember 2017)

Moin,
wann wolltest du los?
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Dezember 2017)

Ist noch nicht ganz klar, ein Vorschlag ist Start gegen Mittag an der Ahr ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Dezember 2017)

Start 11:45 Uhr am Bahnhof Dernau, s. auch Forum Team Tomburg Grüße Bernd.


----------



## sun909 (31. Dezember 2017)

Wünsche allen Mitfahrern einen guten Rutsch und gesundes neues Jahr!

Hoffe, einige der zuletzt sehr inaktiven Mitfahrer können in 2018 wieder regelmäßiger dabei sein.

Fangen wir mit einer zügigeren Runde zum Abtrainieren des Neujahr-Specks am 02.01.18 mal  an 

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16719

Grüße!
C.


----------



## Dart (2. Januar 2018)

Immer noch Krank....


----------



## shmee (2. Januar 2018)

Hier das gleiche, Rüsselpest deluxe, ist zum


----------



## Dr.Hasi (2. Januar 2018)

Hab’s leider nicht geschafft, hoffe es war wenigstens von oben trocken?!?


----------



## sun909 (2. Januar 2018)

Nein


----------



## sun909 (4. Januar 2018)

Ihr Kinderlein kommet, so kommet doch all, zur Schlammschlacht gegen den Neujahrsspeck, Nr. 2 

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16721

Grüße


----------



## laspirit2014 (4. Januar 2018)

Wer kann dazu schon "Nein" sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (4. Januar 2018)

Nehmt auch mal vorsichtshalber eine Säge mit. Sogar heute Nacht sind noch Bäume gefallen, von gestern ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (7. Januar 2018)

Hey zusammen,

kann leider am Mittwoch nicht, werde aber morgen (Montag) gegen 15 Uhr ins 7GB starten und Freitag gegen 14:30 Uhr - von Oberkassel aus. Falls jemand Lust hat einfach melden!

Grüße, Flo


----------



## sun909 (7. Januar 2018)

Hi Flo,
15.30 Uhr könnte ich morgen schaffen, passt das auch für dich?

Grüße


----------



## Dr.Hasi (7. Januar 2018)

Hej Carsten,
Jo das passt, würde gerne gegen sechs wieder zu Hause sein. Wollen wir uns dann in ramersdorf oder am nachtigallental treffen? Grüße,
Flo


----------



## sun909 (7. Januar 2018)

Gebe dir morgen früh Bescheid, ok?


----------



## Dr.Hasi (7. Januar 2018)

Alles klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (10. Januar 2018)

Kampf dem Neujahrsspeck zum Dritten, vielleicht haben die Kranken langsam ihre Seuche überwunden? Gute Besserung an der Stelle!

Termin, Mi. 17.01. Köwi
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16730

Grüße


----------



## sibu (17. Januar 2018)

Heute vormittag lohnt sich für spontan entschlossene eine Schneetour ins Siebengebirge. Ab 200 m liegen 5 cm griffiger Nassschnee:


----------



## sun909 (17. Januar 2018)

Termin heute geändert. Die angemeldeten haben SMS erhalten, bitte kurz lesen...

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (17. Januar 2018)

So, heuer hat sich der Wetterfrosch wohl leicht geirrt... nix mit Sturm, nix mit Regen am Abend 

Dafür ordentlich dicke Stämme Kreuz und quer von den letzten Winden... und im Rebecca hat wieder jemand ordentlich frische Bäumchen -umsonst!-quer über den Weg gefällt  habe ich so gehört...

Schlamm satt gab es, doch das Knirschen des Schnees unter dem Reifen am Petersberg: unbezahlbar 

Termin für nächste Woche ist im LMB.

Grüße


----------



## shmee (17. Januar 2018)

Huch, am letzten Samstag war Rebecca noch komplett frei. 

Mit dem Sturm von heute und dem angekündigten von Morgen dürfte dann wohl noch mehr kreuz und quer liegen, zusätzlich von den durch Waldarbeiten grad überall rumliegenden Bäumen (Grillplatztrail im Ennert....)


----------



## sun909 (18. Januar 2018)

Rebecca war ganz frisch. Frisch gesägt und reingeschmissen... Sogar die Fußspuren waren noch erkennbar...

Aber ein gelöstes Problem. Habe ich gehört 

In dem kleinen Wäldchen nach der Straßenquerung hinter dem Nücker geht gar nix. Da liegt Kreuz und quer richtig dickes Zeug, Wurzel so an die 3-4m hoch...

Grüße


----------



## Dr.Hasi (18. Januar 2018)

Schön, dass du eine schöne Tour hattest, aber bei mir ging gestern Abend nachdem ich zuhause angekommen bin gar nichts mehr!

Hoffentlich nächste Woche wieder, wäre ein Start um 18:30 Uhr auch drin? ;-)

Rebecca war Sonntag gegen 17:00 Uhr auch noch frei!


----------



## sibu (18. Januar 2018)

Da fast schon Klartextnamen hier fallen, die Erinnerung, dass das hier eine öffentliches Forum ist.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Januar 2018)

Möchte morgen ins 7GB oder an die Ahr fahren; jemand Lust & Zeit? Grüße B.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (18. Januar 2018)

Ich würde 14:30 in Oberkassel starten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Januar 2018)

Passt gut, wo genau?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Januar 2018)

War matschig aber gut. R. wieder frei bis auf eine gut zu umfahrende Stelle aber im übrigen 7GB liegt einiges an Holz herum b


----------



## Dr.Hasi (22. Januar 2018)

Wie sieht es denn diese Woche aus? Jemand schon ne runde geplant?


----------



## sun909 (22. Januar 2018)

LMB Mittwoch gesehen  ?


----------



## sibu (23. Januar 2018)

Ich habe mich seit Friederike heute zum ersten Mal wieder durchs Siebengebirge begeben: Es sieht teilweise noch grausig aus. Die Hauptwege sind zumindest im Honnefer Stadtwald alle wieder frei, aber für die interessanten Wege gilt das noch nicht. Die zum Rhein hin ausgesetzen (Nadel-)Wälder haben schon gelitten, an manchen Stellen sind nicht nur Bäume gefallen, sondern kleine Lichtungen entstanden. Und einige abgeknickte Bäume hängen noch halb in den Kronen der Nachbarbäume, da sollte man gerade bei Dunkelheit sehr vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (23. Januar 2018)

Hab’s grad erst gesehen! Probiere es morgen zu schaffen!


----------



## sun909 (28. Januar 2018)

Termin Dienstag, 30.01.:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16747

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (1. Februar 2018)

Vor Karneval noch mal den Hintern hoch kriegen? 
Kleine Säge einpacken!

Termin Dienstag:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16752

Termin Mittwoch:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16753

Grüße


----------



## CRacing (1. Februar 2018)

Dienstag habe ich leider einen Termin.... eigentlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Februar 2018)

Gabel bei MRC.


----------



## sun909 (2. Februar 2018)

CRacing schrieb:


> Dienstag habe ich leider einen Termin.... eigentlich...



Doof, wer hat denn dann den Wunsch an der Abzweigung frei?


----------



## laspirit2014 (2. Februar 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Doof, wer hat denn dann den Wunsch an der Abzweigung frei?


Eine Frau!


----------



## sun909 (2. Februar 2018)

laspirit2014 schrieb:


> Eine Frau!



Sind wir schon soweit? Frauen und Schwerbehinderte (=Fattie-Fahrer) werden anderen ggü bevorzugt? 

Ne ne, sch... auf die PC!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (2. Februar 2018)

Puh, vor Karneval wäre doch ganz schön, ich hoffe ich schaffe Mittwoch!


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Februar 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sind wir schon soweit? Frauen und Schwerbehinderte (=Fattie-Fahrer) werden anderen ggü bevorzugt?
> 
> Ne ne, sch... auf die PC!


Die Gegenpole zu den Schwerbehinderten sind in diesem Fall die Leichtminderbemittelten.
Es sollen aber auch schong schwerbehinterte auf Leichtläufern gesichtet worden sein!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (2. Februar 2018)

Hauptsache, einer/eine/eines fühlt sich diskreditiert... 

Oder so ähnlich


----------



## laspirit2014 (2. Februar 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Die Gegenpole zu den Schwerbehinderten sind in diesem Fall die Leichtminderbemittelten.
> Es sollen aber auch schong schwerbehinterte auf Leichtläufern gesichtet worden sein!?


Junge...chill ma' die base...Wir sind zum Spaß hier


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Februar 2018)

C., Pro-Tipp: Versuchs mal mit Pollerwitzen.  Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Februar 2018)

laspirit2014 schrieb:


> Junge...chill ma' die base...Wir sind zum Spaß hier


Du siehs nich nach Spaß aus.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Februar 2018)

Gibs bei MRC jetzt Pollerwarngeräte ?
Für Pollerwitze bin immer noch ICH zuständig !


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Februar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ugah, Ugah!


Opjepasst! Neben dir hat grad einer das Feuer erfunden.

Ugah, Ugah!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. Februar 2018)

Bitte den Thread-Troll nicht weiter füttern...


----------



## Jaerrit (2. Februar 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Schwerbehinderte (=Fattie-Fahrer)





schraeg schrieb:


> Gibs bei MRC jetzt Pollerwarngeräte



Seid mir nicht böse Jungs, persönliche Zwistigkeiten hin oder her, das geht mich nix an. Aber: wer sich hier im Forum als offizielle Dimb-Vertretung der Region darstellt sollte vielleicht nicht nur „Trail Rules“ leben und vermitteln, sondern diese vielleicht auch auf seine Umgangsformen im Forum übertragen 
Nur so ein Gedanke


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Februar 2018)

Ich sorg hier mal fürn büschn frische Luft, wenn die Leute schon Angst haben ihre Fenster zu öffnen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Februar 2018)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Seid mir nicht böse Jungs, persönliche Zwistigkeiten hin oder her, das geht mich nix an. Aber: wer sich hier im Forum als offizielle Dimb-Vertretung der Region darstellt sollte vielleicht nicht nur „Trail Rules“ leben und vermitteln, sondern diese vielleicht auch auf seine Umgangsformen im Forum übertragen



Mal abgesehen davon das ich mich auf Tatsachen beziehe und keine behinderten dikreditiere..... sollten sowas nicht nur Leute beachten die eine offizielle Vertretung von irgendwas sind sondern JEDER ! Und ich sach mal wie man in den Wald hineinruft ....



			
				Trail Surfer schrieb:
			
		

> _Ein Herz_ (ich bremse auch) _für Mongos._ Große-bunte-Mongo-Schau:


Diese Signatur zeugt auch von ganz grossem können! Könnte sein das es hier Mitleser gibt die vielleicht Verwandte / Kinder / Bekannte mit Down-Syndrom haben.



Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Bitte den Thread-Troll nicht weiter füttern...


Sorry ! Werde mich ab jetzt wieder dran halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (3. Februar 2018)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Seid mir nicht böse Jungs, persönliche Zwistigkeiten hin oder her, das geht mich nix an. Aber: wer sich hier im Forum als offizielle Dimb-Vertretung der Region darstellt sollte vielleicht nicht nur „Trail Rules“ leben und vermitteln, sondern diese vielleicht auch auf seine Umgangsformen im Forum übertragen
> Nur so ein Gedanke



Da stand ein Smiley (könnte Spaß/Ironie also im Spiel sein?)...

Wenn die Kopplung Schwer>Fattie sich dann nicht erschließt, ggf nochmals durchatmen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Februar 2018)

Kein Ding.
Aber die Probleme _anderer _Leute möchte ich wirklich nicht haben.


----------



## sun909 (3. Februar 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Kein Ding.
> Aber die Probleme _anderer _Leute möchte ich wirklich nicht haben.



Gut, Späschen sollte ja sein,
Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Februar 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Gut, Späschen sollte ja sein,
> Grüße


So schauts aus. Und hatte ich auch verstanden.
Danach wurde es halt unflowig, weil genau das gleiche aus blieb.


----------



## Jaerrit (3. Februar 2018)

Dann is ja alles geklärt, ich bin raus hier, weitermachen


----------



## sun909 (6. Februar 2018)

Schöner Spaß im Schnee heute, endlich mal nix mit Pampe am Rad 

Daher Startpunkt morgen in Köwi!

Grüße


----------



## sibu (7. Februar 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Schöner Spaß im Schnee heute, endlich mal nix mit Pampe am Rad
> 
> Daher Startpunkt morgen in Köwi!
> 
> Grüße


Die Frostgrenze lag heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit schon bei über 200 m. Da hat der Heimweg gestern Abend mehr Spass gemacht. Immerhin ist der Matsch nicht grau-braun, sondern grau-weiß und tropft bei Wärme von alleine vom Rad.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Februar 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> und tropft bei Wärme von alleine vom Rad.



Im Gegensatz zu Sonntag in der ville... da war die Pampe auf dem Boden weich und ist am Rahmen festgefroren....


----------



## sibu (7. Februar 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Sonntag in der ville... da war die Pampe auf dem Boden weich und ist am Rahmen festgefroren....


Kann heute Abend ja auch noch kommen ... 

Aber wird hoffentlich besser als besagter Sonntag. Am Samstag habe ich hinter der Ville gut Dreck und Nässe gesammelt, und am Sonntag morgen waren der hintere Umwerfer und der Freilauf eingefroren. Fixie wäre ja noch machbar gewesen, aber ganz ohne Vortrieb war dann doch etwas langsam. Mit Zeit und Fön ging beides wieder, ist aber unterwegs wieder eingefroren. Der nächste Bahnhof (Gerolstein) war da nur noch 2 km bergab ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (7. Februar 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Kann heute Abend ja auch noch kommen ...
> 
> Aber wird hoffentlich besser als besagter Sonntag. Am Samstag habe ich hinter der Ville gut Dreck und Nässe gesammelt, und am Sonntag morgen waren der hintere Umwerfer und der Freilauf eingefroren. Fixie wäre ja noch machbar gewesen, aber ganz ohne Vortrieb war dann doch etwas langsam. Mit Zeit und Fön ging beides wieder, ist aber unterwegs wieder eingefroren. Der nächste Bahnhof (Gerolstein) war da nur noch 2 km bergab ....


Na so weich wie es war, und relativ warm um 0C° habe ich mich dann doch sehr gewundert als ich den schmodder nicht einfach abspritzen konnte...


----------



## sibu (8. Februar 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Na so weich wie es war, und relativ warm um 0C° habe ich mich dann doch sehr gewundert als ich den schmodder nicht einfach abspritzen konnte...


Ist mir dann gestern auf dem Heimweg passiert: Nach Überklettern einiger Bäume gingen die Pedale nicht mehr in die Cleats, und das hartgefrorene Schnee-Matsch-Blätter-Gemisch bekam ich erst im Wohnzimmer wieder raus (sehr zur Freude von Frau sibu ).


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Februar 2018)

Morgen Nachmittag würde ich gerne eine Tour fahren, muss aber spätestens um 18:30 Uhr zurück sein; jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Februar 2018)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Morgen Nachmittag würde ich gerne eine Tour fahren, muss aber spätestens um 18:30 Uhr zurück sein; jemand Lust & Zeit?


Lust ja Zeit leider nein... 
Und Kondition ist eh weg... Nach 3 Wochen krank gesund krank....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Februar 2018)

Na gutes Genesen!


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Februar 2018)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Na gutes Genesen!


Das geht jetzt hoffentlich wieder ... Nur die ohnehin schlechte Kondition ist jetzt ganz futsch [emoji26]. Muss wohl in nächster Zeit auch Mal Grundlage auf schmalen Reifen fahren [emoji33]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (28. Februar 2018)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Morgen Nachmittag würde ich gerne eine Tour fahren, muss aber spätestens um 18:30 Uhr zurück sein; jemand Lust & Zeit?



Auch leider noch krank... Eine Schande bei dem schönen Wetter 

Grüße und viel Spaß im Wald!


----------



## Handlampe (1. März 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Auch leider noch krank... Eine Schande bei dem schönen Wetter
> 
> Grüße und viel Spaß im Wald!


Gute Besserung Carsten


----------



## sibu (1. März 2018)

Gute Besserung an das Lazarett. Noch eine Tourentipp für heute Nachmittag:






PS: Auf der Höhe geht heute ein eisiger, kräftiger Ostwind.


----------



## CRacing (1. März 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Gute Besserung an das Lazarett. Noch eine Tourentipp für heute Nachmittag:
> 
> PS: Auf der Höhe geht heute ein eisiger, kräftiger Ostwind.



Genau auf so einem Abschnitt nähe Löwenburg hat´s mich am Sonntag böse gelegt. Ist echt gefährlich mit diesen riesigen Eisflächen!


----------



## sibu (1. März 2018)

CRacing schrieb:


> Genau auf so einem Abschnitt nähe Löwenburg hat´s mich am Sonntag böse gelegt. Ist echt gefährlich mit diesen riesigen Eisflächen!


Da warst du nicht allein, auch die "ortskundigen auswärtigen Jäger" legen sich da auf die Seite:












Wobei man ja auch für das Fahrrad Reifen bekommt, mit denen es sich auf Eis und Schnee fahren lässt. Ohne die Spikes hätte ich Schwierigkeiten, meinen Arbeitsweg (s.o.) zu schaffen. Auch über den Hügel zwischen Einkehrhaus und Mondscheinwiese waren sie gestern abend sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Trekki (4. März 2018)

So sieht die Lösung aus


----------



## sibu (4. März 2018)

Die Lösung habe ich gestern nachmittag nach drei Wochen Dauereinsatz endlich wieder in den Schuppen gehängt : Vorne Kenda Klondike in 54-622 (sieht am Trekker schon fast verboten aus) und hinten passt nur ein 42-622. Wobei die Spikes auch ihre Grenzen haben: Als vor zwei Wochen die 5 cm Schnee fielen, waren die vereisten Stellen nicht erkennbar und das Eis darunter für die Spikes nicht erreichbar.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (26. März 2018)

Hej zusammen,

jemand Lust und Zeit morgen oder übermorgen ein Ründichen am Vormittag bis frühen Nachmittag im 7GB oder Ahr zu fahren?

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. März 2018)

Bin bereits in der Eifel zum Stolper-biken verabredet Grüße B


----------



## Normansbike (11. April 2018)

INFO,

Nagelbrätter an der Tomburg!!!

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...alle-für-die-Arbeiter-auf-article3822208.html

Gruß Norman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. April 2018)

Jemand vielleicht Lust auf & Zeit für eine Runde am Samstagvormittag?


----------



## sun909 (13. April 2018)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Jemand vielleicht Lust auf & Zeit für eine Runde am Samstagvormittag?



Falscher Ort 

Nicht hier... Nächste Woche im Lande?

Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Falscher Ort
> 
> Nicht hier... Nächste Woche im Lande?
> 
> Grüße


Di/fr Zeitfenster di 0900-1400 fr0900-1300...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. April 2018)

Do. oder Fr. geht evtl. => Kontakt halten!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (13. April 2018)

Hej Bernd,

wollte am Sonntag eine early Bird Runde drehen (7:30~8:00 Uhr Start). Vielleicht passt das bei dir auch?

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. April 2018)

Hallo Flo, Start mit einer kleinen & feinen Truppe Samstagmorgen 9:30 Uhr P&R Ramersdorf. Für Sonntag bekomme ich vermutlich keine Freigabe, zudem soll es regnen Grüße B


----------



## Dr.Hasi (14. April 2018)

Hej Bernd,
viel Spaß, kann heute leider nicht!
Grüße, Flo


----------



## Normansbike (28. April 2018)

Macht einer was morgen von euch!? Würde mich gerne anschließen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. April 2018)

Morgen früh 9.45 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (5. Juni 2018)

Für Kurzentschlossene: https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16891


----------



## thommy88 (5. Juni 2018)

Wäre was für nach der Arbeit. Bin aber im Urlaub.


----------



## sun909 (5. Juni 2018)

Bin in Hennef im Auftrage der Ex-Erziehungsberechtigten unterwegs... Viel Spaß beim verirren


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. Juni 2018)

Bin leider nicht in Bonn; euch viel Spaß!


----------



## michaelklahn (5. Juni 2018)

Bin leider arbeiten, ich Wink euch wenn ihr vom Katzlochbach hoch kommt. Ihr fahr ja wahrscheinlich hier vorbei


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Juni 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Bin in Hennef im Auftrage der Ex-Erziehungsberechtigten unterwegs... Viel Spaß beim verirren


Ist gut gegangen  Trails fürs WE gecheckt und freigeschnitten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (5. Juni 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim verirren


Tja.. Verirren? Fehlanzeige, das einzige, was sich nachhaltig verirrt hat, war eine Zecke in meine Kniekehle. Ich hab keine Ahnung, wo wir die bei dem Forstweggebolze aufgesammelt haben.
War noch ein klein wenig schlammig auf den naturfesten Wegen, aber in Summe gings sehr gut.
Die Wege sind uns nicht ausgegangen, auch wenn ich's probiert habe.
Auch für 800 hm hats nicht gereicht, da Abbruchkriterium 1 griff (...wir keine Lust mehr haben oder ...). Dafür haben wir dann die 25 km alle durch Anfahrten u.ä. pulverisiert


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Juni 2018)

So einen ungebetenen Gast hatte ich auch knapp oberhalb vom Knie...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juni 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> So einen ungebetenen Gast hatte ich auch knapp oberhalb vom Knie...



Echt die Seuche dieses Jahr, 2 Stück in den letzten zwei Wochen. 1 am Fussgelenk und eine hats ziemlich nah an das Familienplanungswerkzeug geschafft  und ich dachte immer auch Zecken haben ihren stolz


----------



## shmee (6. Juni 2018)

Mit welcher Zielsicherheit der Christoph selbst bei dem trockenen Wetter noch tiefe Schlammlöcher gefunden hat, lässt mich zu dem Schluss kommen, dass er seinen Job falsch gewählt hat und als Wassersucher in der Sahara einen Riesenreibach machen könnte. 

Im Ernst, eine schöne Tour, typisch KoFo, wenn die Sonne nicht gewesen wäre, hätte man nach 2 mal Abbiegen nicht mehr die geringste Ahnung gehabt, wo Norden, Süden und und oben, unten ist. Und ein paar schöne Trails waren selbstredend auch dabei


----------



## Helltone (7. Juni 2018)

shmee schrieb:


> Mit welcher Zielsicherheit der Christoph selbst bei dem trockenen Wetter noch tiefe Schlammlöcher gefunden hat, lässt mich zu dem Schluss kommen, dass er seinen Job falsch gewählt hat und als Wassersucher in der Sahara einen Riesenreibach machen könnte.
> 
> Im Ernst, eine schöne Tour, typisch KoFo, wenn die Sonne nicht gewesen wäre, hätte man nach 2 mal Abbiegen nicht mehr die geringste Ahnung gehabt, wo Norden, Süden und und oben, unten ist. Und ein paar schöne Trails waren selbstredend auch dabei


 Nächste Kottenforst Runde wäre ich auch dabei. Wohne zwar seit 2 Jahren in Bonn aber den KoFo habe ich noch nicht erkundet.


----------



## sun909 (10. Juni 2018)

Moin,

wollte Di Mittag mal den Seilbahntrail ein wenig pflegen (fegen, Mittelstück begehbar machen, Säge raus usw)...

Wenn jemand helfende Hände beisteuern möchte: gerne per PN melden!

Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Juni 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wollte Di Mittag mal den Seilbahntrail ein wenig pflegen (fegen, Mittelstück begehbar machen, Säge raus usw)...
> 
> ...


Könnte leider nur Montag Vormittag...


----------



## michaelklahn (10. Juni 2018)

Würde gerne mithelfen wenn du leider arbeiten beim nächsten Mal immer gerne


----------



## sun909 (11. Juni 2018)

Ab 16.00 Uhr morgen finden sich die helfenden Hände dann ein.

Wer noch mit "Seilbahnen" mag (s.o.), möge sich einfach melden!

Grüße


----------



## Helltone (12. Juni 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wollte Di Mittag mal den Seilbahntrail ein wenig pflegen (fegen, Mittelstück begehbar machen, Säge raus usw)...
> 
> ...


Wo soll der Trail sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (12. Juni 2018)

Ahrtal


----------



## sun909 (12. Juni 2018)

Nit schwade...

Heuer haben der Häuptling, Chefkoch Gartenzwerg und meiner einer dann 8h die Schaufeln geschwungen, gesägt, geschleppt, gebuddelt... 

80% sind jetzt wieder fahrbar 

Sollte es einer wagen, da mit Dauerblockierendem Hinterrad durchzurauschen, möge ihn der Blitz beim Kacken treffen... 

Vielen Dank Jungs!

Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Juni 2018)




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Juni 2018)

Jemand morgen Lust & Zeit für eine (späte) Nachmittagstour?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Juni 2018)

Anderes Datum, gleicher Text : Jemand morgen Lust & Zeit für eine (späte) Nachmittagstour?


----------



## sun909 (28. Juni 2018)

Kann leider nicht...
Grüße


----------



## Helltone (28. Juni 2018)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Anderes Datum, gleicher Text : Jemand morgen Lust & Zeit für eine (späte) Nachmittagstour?


Morgen mache ich Ruhetag. Bevor dann am WE in die Pedale getreten wird. Heute mache ich eine Tour gegen 18 Uhr.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Juni 2018)

Bin heute nicht in Bonn ...


----------



## michaelklahn (28. Juni 2018)

bin ebenfalls unterwegs aber mit "e" vielleicht sehen wir uns ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Juni 2018)

Wann wirst Du unterwegs sein? "e" alleine schreckt mich noch nicht hinreichend ab ...


----------



## michaelklahn (28. Juni 2018)

@Helltone ixh glaub wir haben uns Ann Ölberg kurz gesehen wusste nicht genau ob du es warst! Aber dem Profilbild nach sag ich nachträglich nochmal hallo


----------



## Helltone (29. Juni 2018)

michaelklahn schrieb:


> @Helltone ixh glaub wir haben uns Ann Ölberg kurz gesehen wusste nicht genau ob du es warst! Aber dem Profilbild nach sag ich nachträglich nochmal hallo


Hallöchen. Ihr wart zu dritt unterwegs oder?! Wir haben uns 3 Mal gesehen. War auch man Rätseln


----------



## michaelklahn (29. Juni 2018)

jepp das waren wir, also beim nächsten mal weiss ich bescheid


----------



## Sechser (1. Juli 2018)

Na, das war doch mal wieder ein wunderschönes Türchen heute.
Bestes Wetter, gefühltermaßen alle Trails nördlich des 7Gbs ...
Nur aus dem ursprünglichen Plan "kurze Tour, bevor die Hitze kommt" wurde nichts:
45 km hatte ich auf der Uhr bei fast fünfeinhalb Stunden!

Das lag aber nur daran, dass der Guide uuuunbedingt in die Eisdiele wollte ...







... und danach auch noch an den Strand ...






Wir haben diese Umwege dann in Kauf genommen ... anders gesagt: perfekte Routenplanung.


----------



## laspirit2014 (1. Juli 2018)

Ein anderes Grüppchen hat heute erfolgreich Kürvchen an der Ahr gepaukt...seeehr gut!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (18. Juli 2018)

Heute
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16929


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Juli 2018)

Zu kurzfristig für mich; euch viel Spaß im Wald!


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Juli 2018)

Noch im Umzug aber gerne mal wieder in Bälde.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Juli 2018)

Muss heute leider arbeiten. Bin dafür morgen früh in Tour...


----------



## sun909 (18. Juli 2018)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Zu kurzfristig für mich; euch viel Spaß im Wald!



Danke dir!



Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Noch im Umzug aber gerne mal wieder in Bälde.



Wie, weg aus 53773? Nach 53639?



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Muss heute leider arbeiten. Bin dafür morgen früh in Tour...



Jaja, die lange Nase


----------



## der.anderehelge (18. Juli 2018)

Und ich kann nicht, hätte aber nächste Woche Mittwoch Zeit.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Juli 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wie, weg aus 53773? Nach 53639?


 Vom Siegsteig ans 7GB.


----------



## sun909 (19. Juli 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Vom Siegsteig ans 7GB.



Siegsteig>Rheinsteig quasi? 

Dann frohes Kistenschleppen!

Grüße


----------



## shmee (23. Juli 2018)

Wer Morgen Lust und Zeit hat, lockere Ennertrunde: https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16936


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. Juli 2018)

Erst wieder ab Do. auf biken ansprechbar, aber dann gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.anderehelge (23. Juli 2018)

Bei mir wird das wohl klappen. Ich soll bis Samstag noch Trackstand, Stoppie, Aktivposition und Grundposition üben. Du brauchst also keine komplizierte Strecke ausarbeiten


----------



## Sechser (23. Juli 2018)

Schade, schaffe heute weder Kofo noch Ennert.
Helge, üb für mich mit.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. Juli 2018)

@Jerry: Am Donnerstag dabei?


----------



## Sechser (23. Juli 2018)

Hach, ich bin ja so durcheinander mit dem ganzen Socialmedia-Zeugs ... hier geht es ja um morgen ... Dabei!
Rosinante: DO versuche ich mir freizuhalten.


----------



## Redfraggle (25. Juli 2018)

Donnerstag wäre ich auch dabei!


----------



## Lakritzfan (25. Juli 2018)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Donnerstag wäre ich auch dabei!


Super ! Welche Trails willst Du fahren?


----------



## sun909 (26. Juli 2018)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Donnerstag wäre ich auch dabei!



Am Do holen die Herren der Schöpfung ihre "Hausaufgaben" vom letzten Jahr an einem Abend nach 

Samstag haben die ja wieder Kurs/Tag der Wahrheit...

Ich bin heute raus, zu warm zum Radfahren, konnte am Di dem Chris schon nur schwer folgen...

Grüße


----------



## aixro (26. Juli 2018)

Wird am Samstag aber auch knackig warm werden....


----------



## sun909 (26. Juli 2018)

aixro schrieb:


> Wird am Samstag aber auch knackig warm werden....



Das ist mehr euer Problem, ich bringe mir den Klappstuhl, Sonnenschirm und Kühlbox mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aixro (26. Juli 2018)




----------



## looooop (26. Juli 2018)

Sieht doch nach gelegentlichen Erfrischungen aus:


----------



## shmee (27. Juli 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Das ist mehr euer Problem, ich bringe mir den Klappstuhl, Sonnenschirm und Kühlbox mit



Irgendwie muss ich grad hieran denken:


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Juli 2018)

Sorry Chris, aber dennoch: Die Realität ist härter ...


----------



## laspirit2014 (27. Juli 2018)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Sorry Chris, aber dennoch: Die Realität ist härter ...


...die kleine Cornelia möchte aus dem MTB-Paradies abgeholt werden!!!


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Juli 2018)

Ich darf erst arbeiten, dann packen und dann Urlaub .
Und keinen Sklaventreiber im Klappstuhl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (29. Juli 2018)

Nächste Woche jemand der Nicht-Urlaubenden?

Ggf Stolper-Runde?

Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juli 2018)

Urlaub (zuhause)  ja. Stolpern nein. ;-)


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. Juli 2018)

Gerne stolpern und umsetzversuchen, Di. oder Mi. sind bei mir gute Tage


----------



## aixro (29. Juli 2018)

Stolpern? Gerne, bei mir leider nur am WE möglich


----------



## DasLangeElend (29. Juli 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche jemand der Nicht-Urlaubenden?
> 
> Ggf Stolper-Runde?
> 
> Grüße


ggf, hätte da ein Projekt, muss mal schauen, wie die Woche läuft, aber bei dem Wetter sicher eher früh...


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juli 2018)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> ggf, hätte da ein Projekt, muss mal schauen, wie die Woche läuft, aber bei dem Wetter sicher eher früh...


Ab Mittwoch könnte ich früh, 7GB/Ennert bevorzugt.


----------



## Redfraggle (29. Juli 2018)

Ich werde Donnerstag fahren.Andere Tage eher schlecht,aber falls später Biergarten angesagt ist,stosse ich gerne dazu!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. Juli 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche jemand der Nicht-Urlaubenden?
> 
> Ggf Stolper-Runde?
> 
> Grüße


Mit etwas zeitlichem Vorlauf ist Di. und Do. auch tagsüber möglich...


----------



## sun909 (30. Juli 2018)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Mit etwas zeitlichem Vorlauf ist Di. und Do. auch tagsüber möglich...



Weder noch...

Grüße


----------



## looooop (30. Juli 2018)

Wär ich auch dabei. 
Könnte Di, Do, Fr ab ca. 17:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (30. Juli 2018)

Kann Donnerstag leider doch nicht!Hab ganz vergessen,daß ich einen Termin zum Impfen hab!
Somit wäre ich allerdings freitags am Start!


----------



## delphi1507 (30. Juli 2018)

Falls wer vorbeikommt fahre ich gerne mit an sonsten bin ich für ein paar Tage raus


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. August 2018)

Heute mal gemütlich ein bisschen die neue Heimat am Siebengebirge er-radelt, ist schon eine schöne Ecke hier.... 


 
Erstes Waldstück am Ort.


 
Fünf Sekunden vorher stand da noch ein Reh.


 
Weiter in Richtung Ölberg.


 

Huch, ein erster Trail?


 
Am Hartenberg...


 
...endet an einem Zaun, dafür mal wieder eine Aussicht!


 

Es herbstet schon deutlich...


 
...aber ein wenig später ist es dann soweit....da!


 

 

 

Heute hier aber niemand verunfallt...


 
...und so zogen Pigeldy und Frederick wieder nach Hause.


----------



## bondibeach (10. August 2018)

Servus, wir wollen morgen ab P+R gegen 11Uhr eine ausgiebige Siebengebirgstour machen. Wer Lust hat gerne vorbeischauen . 


https://www.facebook.com/events/266296753982912/


----------



## bondibeach (12. August 2018)

war einfach wieder mega geil im Siebengebirge


----------



## delphi1507 (13. August 2018)

Manche Leute denken nicht Mal 5 Sekunden über ihr Handeln nach, und schlagen allen, die sich für eine Änderung der Situation im 7GB einsetzen in die Fresse!


----------



## Lurschman (13. August 2018)

bondibeach schrieb:


> war einfach wieder mega geil im Siebengebirge



Treppe rauf und runter ... die Kids applaudieren und haben Spaß... und auf den Trails wird auch niemand behindert.
Wir fahren alle die "verbotenen" Trails und ich für meinen Teil werde es auch weiter hin tun. Also schön zu sehen das die Jungs und Mädels dort einen tollen Tag hatten.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. August 2018)

Lurschman schrieb:


> Treppe rauf und runter ... die Kids applaudieren und haben Spaß... und auf den Trails wird auch niemand behindert.
> Wir fahren alle die "verbotenen" Trails und ich für meinen Teil werde es auch weiter hin tun. Also schön zu sehen das die Jungs und Mädels dort einen tollen Tag hatten.


Die Frage ist muss ich davon ein Video veröffentlichen? Nein!
Und an einem Tag an dem es so voll oben ist die Treppen fahren... Wer meint er müsste.... Das kann man morgens erledigen...

Edit sagt, damit bin ich auch raus aus dem Thema....


----------



## bondibeach (13. August 2018)

och Delphi, ich kann dir sagen wir waren zu allen Wanderern und Zuschauern sehr freundlich und haben von allen gutes Feedback bekommen. Da kenne ich wesentlich mehr Biker die vielleicht nur die normalen Wege fahren aber mit ner bösen Grimasse zu nah an Wanderern vorbei fahren und so viel mehr Unmut sähen. Aber schön wie du direkt an die Decke gehst und übertreibst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (13. August 2018)

Hat vielleicht jemand am Mittwoch Zeit und Lust für ein Ründchen? Was Ort und Zeit angeht bin ich ziemlich flexibel.....


----------



## delphi1507 (13. August 2018)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand am Mittwoch Zeit und Lust für ein Ründchen? Was Ort und Zeit angeht bin ich ziemlich flexibel.....


Eventuell spontan... Gründe per PN...


----------



## Nine_in_bonn (29. September 2018)

ist heute jemand im 7gb unterwegs und will uns nette trails zeigen?


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. September 2018)

Heute könnten wir euch ein paar nette Trails um die Tomburg zeigen .


----------



## asphaltjunkie (22. Oktober 2018)

In der Zukunft aufpassen. 

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...ntrollen-im-Siebengebirge-article3964686.html


----------



## DasLangeElend (22. Oktober 2018)

Ui, ein Nebenjob... da sollte man sich mal drauf bewerben. Ich biete an, dass ich freiwillig am WE im SGB dienst schiebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (22. Oktober 2018)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ui, ein Nebenjob... da sollte man sich mal drauf bewerben. Ich biete an, dass ich freiwillig am WE im SGB dienst schiebe.


... und mit dem Rad auf Streife fährst, um die schönen Wege zu begutachten .


----------



## Deleted 124581 (22. Oktober 2018)

Diese Diskussion/Thema kommt immer mal wieder auf's Tablet, das schleift sich von alleine weg.
In den letzten 10 Jahren hatte ich einmal Kontakt zur Obrigkeit, das war zwischen Einkehrhaus und Ölberg(Trail),viel Rauch um nix....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. Oktober 2018)

Toitoitoi, zwei Vollzeitstellen ist schon ein unangenehmer Umfang...


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Oktober 2018)

Sehe ich auch so 2 Vollzeitstellen, ausgestatte mit Pkw ... Und entsprechenden rwchten, klingt so als würde es jetzt langsam wirklich eng.... Weil die werden wohl hauptsächlich unter der Woche kontrollieren... Und eher unregelmäßig am WE...


----------



## sun909 (22. Oktober 2018)

Eigentlich werden die wohl eher am WE da sein, da dann die häufigste Frequentierung herrscht...

Aber abwarten, wie schnell die Mühlen da mahlen, ist ja öff. Dienst 

Wenn eine Stellenausschreibung da ist, ist man wahrscheinlich schlauer...

Grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (23. Oktober 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Eigentlich werden die wohl eher am WE da sein, da dann die häufigste Frequentierung herrscht...
> 
> Aber abwarten, wie schnell die Mühlen da mahlen, ist ja öff. Dienst
> 
> ...



Wie Carsten schon schrieb:öffentlicher Dienst.Die werden wohl von 8.00-16.00 kontrollieren
 und dann Feierabend machen!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. Oktober 2018)

Okay, ich verlass' mich drauf ... ;-)


----------



## sibu (23. Oktober 2018)

Das Ordnungsamt Köwi kontrolliert auch Sonntags um 17:00, ob ein PKW auf einem Parkplatz für Reisebusse steht ...

Wie wäre es demnächst mit einer Whatsapp-Gruppe "Dienstwagensichtungen"?


----------



## Deleted 124581 (23. Oktober 2018)

....ausserdem müssen die einen erst mal kriegen !


----------



## sibu (23. Oktober 2018)

Frag mal @NiklasR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (23. Oktober 2018)

sinus alba schrieb:


> ....ausserdem müssen die einen erst mal kriegen !


Darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen... Wenn die da zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen machen, kommt die grüne Trachtengruppe zusätzlich mit... 
Wenn die sich aber geschickt an den Ausgängen postieren und die entsprechend während der Kontrolle dicht machen.... 

Problem sehe ich aber Mal wieder in der Ankündigung nur Hundehalter und Biker kontrollieren zu wollen! Was ist mit den illegalen Wanderern? Auf dem Butterweg oder Bunkertrail.... Die dürfen weitermachen wie bisher, obwohl sie es auch nicht mehr dürfen! 
Stichwort Gleichbehandlungsgrundsatz....


----------



## Deleted 124581 (23. Oktober 2018)

Nur so als Anmerkung ....ich bin kein Pacemaker,jedenfalls wenn's darauf ankommt .
Da gibt's für mich klare Grenzen,das 7G ist seit 20 Jahren meine Bikeheimat und das bleibt auch so.


----------



## Schildbürger (23. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
OT, wer sich mit OSM auskennt und auch im 7G die Wege kennt, kann sich diesem Problem mal annehmen?
https://forum.openstreetmap.org/viewtopic.php?id=64186

Da werden Wege als Einbahnstraße gemappt, weil jemand diese nicht mit dem Fahrrad hochkommt.


----------



## sibu (23. Oktober 2018)

Das Problem mit Openstreetmap: Sehe ich die als Landkarte, sind da genau wie in der topografischen Karte des Landesvermessungsamtes (auch in der digitalen Version) Wege eingezeichnet, weil die Karte den Ist-Zustand in der Natur beschreibt. Manche Wege, die im Wegeplaner Nutzergruppen zugewiesen oder eben auch verboten sind, dürfen mit Ausnahmen benutzt werden. Es gibt z.B. zweimal im Jahr eine offiziell erlaubte Führung zur Basaltrose am Kutzenberg (Petersberg, oberhalb Wintermühlenhof). Damit man da bestimmt auch nicht illegal hinkommt, ist der Zuweg inzwischen mit einem langen Zaun abgesperrt. 

@delphi1507 Bei der letzten Kontrolle vor zwei Jahren war die Polizei angeblich in Rufbereitschaft. Die wären auch die Einzigen, die laut Straßenverkehrsordnung in den fließenden Verkehr eingreifen dürfen. Daher greift das Ordnungsamt auch nur in den ruhenden Verkehr ein. Eine "geschickte Postierung" oder Hindernisse sind rechtlich daher bedenklich. 
Die Ankündigung explizit nur im Hinblick auf Hundehalter und Biker zu formulieren, ist typisch für das "Feindbild" des VVS. Die Praxis wird zeigen, ob Pilzesammler auch belangt werden, denn die begehen gleich zwei Verstöße: Sowohl das Sammeln von Pilzen als auch das Verlassen der Wege ist nicht erlaubt.


----------



## RoDeBo (23. Oktober 2018)

wenn die Pilzsammler mit dran glauben müssen, ist das vielleicht ja ein Trost, weil nicht nur der "klassische Feind" einen drüber kriegt, macht aber das ganze Elend leider auch nicht erträglicher...
Seit ich das ganze heute morgen gelesen habe, hab ich schon wieder schlechte Laune!
Irgendwie will mir die Logik hinter diesen schlauen Investitionen einfach nicht in den Kopf... 
...man könnte ja glatt das 7gb auch als "Kulturlandschaft" verstehen, zu der eben auch schmale Pfade dazu gehören und in die irgendwie wohl auch der Mensch hineingehört und dafür dann vielleicht mal nicht der Harvester und ähnlich rücksichtsvolle Eingriffe...


----------



## NiklasR (23. Oktober 2018)

Jo.. moin zusammen! Also ja, das "geschickte Positionieren" kann leider ausreichen, es war damals ja schon ne gemischte Truppe aus Polizei und Forstamt, allein und ziemlich rücksichtslos hätte ich da noch vorbeigekonnt, doch mit dem Kollegen (zur Arbeitszeit übrigens auch in Dunkelblau) der die Gegend nicht kennt im Schlepptau, mit 30m Abstand.. das wäre schon sehr sehr beschissen gewesen den stehen zu lassen. Und außerdem weißt ja nicht ob dann weiter unten mehr vorgewarnte warten..
*@sinus alba *


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Oktober 2018)

NiklasR schrieb:


> Jo.. moin zusammen! Also ja, das "geschickte Positionieren" kann leider ausreichen, es war damals ja schon ne gemischte Truppe aus Polizei und Forstamt, allein und ziemlich rücksichtslos hätte ich da noch vorbeigekonnt, doch mit dem Kollegen (zur Arbeitszeit übrigens auch in Dunkelblau) der die Gegend nicht kennt im Schlepptau, mit 30m Abstand.. das wäre schon sehr sehr beschissen gewesen den stehen zu lassen. Und außerdem weißt ja nicht ob dann weiter unten mehr vorgewahrnte warten..
> *@sinus alba *


Genau das ist ja das Problem... Die Jungs brauchen ja nur in einer geeigneten  Engstelle stehen... 
Und da wir ja jederzeit anhalten können müssen wegen wanderenden und co ist das auch keine Gefährdung... Und einen illegalen trail mit Hindernissen zulegen ist ebenso legal .. siehe Hessen-Forst.... Mit seinen Barrikaden...


----------



## Trekki (24. Oktober 2018)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Da werden Wege als Einbahnstraße gemappt, weil jemand diese nicht mit dem Fahrrad hochkommt.


Danke für den Hinweis. Habe es entsprechend im osm Forum beantwortet.

Für 7GBler : dieser jemand ist offensichtlich eine Lusche. 2 der Wege sind auch hoch gut fahrbar, beim dritten bin ich mir unsicher. Leider sind dort die gelben Dreicke "vom Baum abgefallen". Hoffentlich machen die beiden neuen Ranger die Dreiecke wieder dran.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Oktober 2018)

Bestimmt beim Sturm abgefallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Oktober 2018)

_Sturm der Liebe..._


----------



## Trekki (25. Oktober 2018)

Das Siebengebirge ist soweit sauber


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Oktober 2018)

Genau so ein Spassvogel wie die Bike=no mapper wo es keine Grundlage dafür gibt....... Wobei letztere meist lohnende Wege kennzeichnet ..


----------



## Trekki (26. Oktober 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> wie die Bike=no mapper wo es keine Grundlage dafür gibt...


Für das 7GB habe ich es so verstanden
gelb markiert: bike=yes
nicht gelb markiert: bike=no
Dies ist im Wegeplan festgelegt und an jedem Eingang vom 7GB an einer Tafel erklärt. Bestimmt sind noch Eingänge ohne Schild vorhanden, dies ändert aber nichts an dem Wegeplan.


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Oktober 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Für das 7GB habe ich es so verstanden
> gelb markiert: bike=yes
> nicht gelb markiert: bike=no
> Dies ist im Wegeplan festgelegt und an jedem Eingang vom 7GB an einer Tafel erklärt. Bestimmt sind noch Eingänge ohne Schild vorhanden, dies ändert aber nichts an dem Wegeplan.


Ja das ist klar... Es ging eher um das allgemeine Bike =no gemappe, wo es diese Grundlage nicht gibt... Und auch keinen Sinn macht....


----------



## HairyBallz (26. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

als kleine Vorwarnung, am Sonntag (28.10.2018) findet der Drachenlauf statt:

http://www.drachenlauf.net/

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das dann um den Drachenfels verstärkt kontrolliert wird.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Oktober 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Das Siebengebirge ist soweit sauber



Der @redrace ist ja doch noch zu was anderem zu gebrauchen als blosse Vernichtung von Rotweinvorräten


----------



## sibu (26. Oktober 2018)

HairyBallz schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> als kleine Vorwarnung, am Sonntag (28.10.2018) findet der Drachenlauf statt:
> 
> ...


Die Veranstaltung läuft auf erlaubten Wegen und da sind viele unterwegs. Da erübrigt sich die Wegekontrolle in dem Bereich. Allerdings kommen die meisten mit dem Auto, da wird Parken knapp und das zu kontrollieren ist in Königswinter ein sehr einträglicher Posten im Haushalt. 

PS: Die Originalplanung des Weges geht noch über Fußweg vom Ulanendenkmal zum Drachenfels. Der ist seit einem Sturz mehrerer Bäume unterhalb der Bergstation der Zahnradbahn komplett gesperrt. Falls dem noch so ist, ware die nächstgelegene Alternative aus dem Rhöndorfer Tal der Fußweg, der zwischen Wolkenburg und Milchhäuschen auf der Höhe ankommt.


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Oktober 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Die Veranstaltung läuft auf erlaubten Wegen und da sind viele unterwegs. Da erübrigt sich die Wegekontrolle in dem Bereich. Allerdings kommen die meisten mit dem Auto, da wird Parken knapp und das zu kontrollieren ist in Königswinter ein sehr einträglicher Posten im Haushalt.
> 
> PS: Die Originalplanung des Weges geht noch über Fußweg vom Ulanendenkmal zum Drachenfels. Der ist seit einem Sturz mehrerer Bäume unterhalb der Bergstation der Zahnradbahn komplett gesperrt. Falls dem noch so ist, ware die nächstgelegene Alternative aus dem Rhöndorfer Tal der Fußweg, der zwischen Wolkenburg und Milchhäuschen auf der Höhe ankommt.



Der Weg ist noch und auf unbestimmte Zeit gesperrt, da man noch nicht weiß wie man die Bäume in dem steilen Gelände sichern und abtransportieren kann...
Ich tippe Mal darauf das ein weiterer weg damit im 7GB Geschichte ist...
Und die von dir genannte alternative wird wohl genommen laut Generalanzeiger....


----------



## sibu (26. Oktober 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Der Weg ist noch und auf unbestimmte Zeit gesperrt, da man noch nicht weiß wie man die Bäume in dem steilen Gelände sichern und abtransportieren kann...
> Ich tippe Mal darauf das ein weiterer weg damit im 7GB Geschichte ist...
> Und die von dir genannte alternative wird wohl genommen laut Generalanzeiger....


Auf der Webseite vom Drachenlauf frisch nachgelesen:
_*Update:* Eine Woche vor Drachenlauf gab es Probleme durch versperrte Streckenteile. Diese sind inzwischen jedoch behoben und die Strecke sollte voraussichtlich wie geplant gelaufen werden können._


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Oktober 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Auf der Webseite vom Drachenlauf frisch nachgelesen:
> _*Update:* Eine Woche vor Drachenlauf gab es Probleme durch versperrte Streckenteile. Diese sind inzwischen jedoch behoben und die Strecke sollte voraussichtlich wie geplant gelaufen werden können._



Dann haben sie scheinbar das laut GA Problem für das es noch keine Lösung gibt aber sehr schnell gelöst, der Veranstalter ging wohl selbst nicht davon aus das es bis zum Lauf gelöst sei... 
Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt, hatte befürchtet das die das aussitzen...


----------



## Deleted 124581 (26. Oktober 2018)

Finden solche Veranstaltungen statt geht's halt in die Eifel oder ins Nutscheid (Eitdorf).
Da ich nächste Woche Urlaub habe werde ich mich per Pedes und Bike mal länger im 7G an neuralgischen Punkten wandeln. 
Ab wann sind die Vollzeitstellen unterwegs ?


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Oktober 2018)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Finden solche Veranstaltungen statt geht's halt in die Eifel oder ins Nutscheid (Eitdorf).
> Da ich nächste Woche Urlaub habe werde ich mich per Pedes und Bike mal länger im 7G an neuralgischen Punkten wandeln.
> Ab wann sind die Vollzeitstellen unterwegs ?


Bis die besetzt sind wird wohl noch dauern... Siehe Bericht...


----------



## redrace (29. Oktober 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der @redrace ist ja doch noch zu was anderem zu gebrauchen als blosse Vernichtung von Rotweinvorräten


...und Weissweinvorräten!


----------



## sun909 (16. November 2018)

Alle Jahre wieder....

Kalte Zeit=Glühweinzeit...

Hennefer Weihnachtsmarkt nähert sich mit schnellen Schritten und damit die jährliche Gelegenheit, auf ein paar Leute dort:

Freitag, 30.11.18

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17045

Grüße


----------



## Dart (16. November 2018)

Wir sind dieses Jahr ausnahmsweise mal nicht dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (16. November 2018)

Dart schrieb:


> Wir sind dieses Jahr ausnahmsweise mal nicht dabei...



Schade...

Damit gibt es auch keinen Samstag, nehme ich an?

Grüße!


----------



## Dart (16. November 2018)

Da hast Du leider recht, am Samstag haben wir eine Familienfeier, die Seelscheider Adventstour wird es dieses Jahr daher nicht geben. Im nächsten Jahr sind wir aber natürlich wieder am Start.


----------



## sun909 (16. November 2018)

...hab dieses Jahr auch nicht auf euer HerrenTeam gewettet


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. November 2018)

Dart schrieb:


> Da hast Du leider recht, am Samstag haben wir eine Familienfeier, die Seelscheider Adventstour wird es dieses Jahr daher nicht geben. Im nächsten Jahr sind wir aber natürlich wieder am Start.


Das ist ja doof Jörg, da habe ich gestern extra Werbung für euch gemacht.


----------



## Dart (18. November 2018)

Micha, das muss nicht umsonst gewesen sein, wir haben aber vor kurzem einen Forumsbekannten, chinesischen Philosophen hier in den Tälern beim Fremd-Scouten erwischt. Bei einem Straf-Kaffee bei uns zu Hause haben wir ihm noch Tips gegeben, wo man eine Verpflegungsstation einrichten könnte...


----------



## delphi1507 (21. November 2018)

Ich würde Sonntag eine runde rund um Altenahr fahren, start so 900-930, falls wer Zeit hat, und  mit will PN!
Wie immer ist nur eine Mitfahrgelegenheit, angefahren werden die üblichen Verdächtigen, S2-S3 langsam hoch, zügig runter.


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2018)

Hi Sven,
Lust ja, aber leider keine Zeit... 
Kinder hüten...

Grüße und viel Spaß!
C.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. November 2018)

Hab ich was verpasst? 

Kind gebe ich um 800 in der Schule ab und muss es um 1600 wieder abholen, dazwischen kann ich fahren 
Du machst was falsch!


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2018)

Ja, so machen deren Eltern das auch, ich bin dann quasi "Schule"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (21. November 2018)




----------



## delphi1507 (22. November 2018)

Ich muss eventuell wegen krankem Kind auf sa Verschieben....


----------



## sun909 (22. November 2018)

Sehr lustig...

Im General Anzeiger ist ein Artikel zur Sperrung des "Rebecca"-Trails (Link im Bonner Nachtbiker-Thread, mit Dank an Sibu).

Witzig, dass der Name es jetzt offiziell in die Presse geschafft hat, knapp 8(?) Jahre, nachdem die Gute es im Dunkeln dort ins Loch gepurzelt hat 

Grüße!


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. November 2018)

Und so manche/r ist ihr nachgefolgt. Und sei es nur ein pflaumenblauer Zeh.

Sooo viel Tradition  am Arsch....


----------



## sun909 (28. November 2018)

So,
Das Wetter wird freundlicherweise trocken am Freitag Nachmittag 

Der Glühweinexpress startet dann in Beuel am China-Schiff um 17.00 Uhr. 

Ankunft in Hennef wird ca. 18.30/19.00 Uhr sein. 

Wer noch dazustoßen mag, kann sicher gerne hier anmelden:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17045

Da ja nicht alles Winterpokalfahrer sind, ist es natürlich auch erlaubt, direkt in Hennef dazuzustoßen (wie das einige der Damen und Herren ja auch machen, die nicht gemeldet sind  ).

Grüße!
C.


----------



## sun909 (4. Dezember 2018)

Großartiger Plan, um uns weiter beliebt zu machen...

https://www.aachener-zeitung.de/lok...nideggen-auf-30000-euro-verklagt_aid-34907317

Wg Copyright kann ich den Text nicht komplett posten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiklasR (4. Dezember 2018)

leider nicht komplett einsehbar ohne zu zahlen, aber der Aufmacher genügt ja schon.. WARUM???


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Dezember 2018)

Meine Fresse was für ein A..... Wohl nie was von Eigenverantwortung gehört ... Wenn es ja noch die Versicherung gewesen wäre hätte ich es noch nachvollziehen können... Aber so? Am besten gleich den Händler verklagen der ihm das untaugliche Rad verkauft hat!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Dezember 2018)

Tja das wird bestimmt der Todesstoss für Nideggen ... kann man sich nur bei solchen Vollpfosten bedanken. Wie doof muss man sein !
Der Spot leidet schon lange ... fragt man sich wieso man den Leuten überhaupt noch Natur- und Sozialverträgliches Biken nahe bringen soll ....


----------



## shmee (5. Dezember 2018)

Absolut unglaublich, stimme dir zu Hubert, in Anbetracht solcher Vollpfosten fragt man sich ernsthaft, ob das ganze Engagement in der DIMB überhaupt irgendeinen Sinn macht, kommt mir immer mehr vor wie ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen.....

Versucht mal diesen Link, darüber konnte ich den Artikel ohne Bezahlschranke aufrufen:
https://www.aachener-zeitung.de/lok...tm_source=facebook&utm_medium=instant-message


----------



## DasLangeElend (5. Dezember 2018)

... Es ist schwer, nicht ausfallend gegenüber dem Radler zu werden ...

Irgendwie fährt man doch gerade wegen der Absätze da mit dem Rad lang. Das als überraschend und untypisch zu bezeichnen ist schon dreist. Ich würde es frei nach der Mineralogie als "Typlokalität" bezeichnen. Genau wie Schotter einer besonderen Art immer "Gardaseeschotter" genannt wird ist das halt: Wurzeln und Felsen, so "nideggenmäßig"...

Der nächste, der sich im Ahrtal hinlegt sagt dann, dass er nie und nimmer damit rechnen konnte, dass es da Spitzkehren und glatten Schiefer gibt.

Oder man verklagt den Rhein-Sieg-Kreis, dass Sonntags im SGB plötzlich drei Kinderwagen nebeneinander auf dem Weg stehen, damit kann man doch nicht rechnen...


----------



## ML-RIDER (5. Dezember 2018)

Das ist Publicity die nicht Zielführend für uns ist, keine Frage!

Meiner Meinung nach gilt aber, dass das Befahren des Waldes grundsätzlich auf Risiko des/r Radfahrers/Radfahrerin geht.
Wenn man von der Jugendherberge diesen Weg runter kommt, kann man diese Stelle sehr gut einsehen und sollte sich entsprechend verhalten. 

Ich glaube der bekommt kein Schmerzensgeld/Schadensersatz und das wird für uns keine Konsequenzen haben.


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Dezember 2018)

Nachdem jetzt auch die Unfallstelle auf dem Foto zu sehen ist fällt mir gar nichts mehr dazu ein... Ebenso zu der Begründung! Und Schrittgeschwindigkeit kaufe ich da schon Mal garnicht ab.


----------



## H-P (5. Dezember 2018)

Oh man, war dieses Jahr nur ein-oder zweimal in Nideggen und war immer wieder überrascht was da plötzlich für Hindernisse überall sind.


----------



## sun909 (5. Dezember 2018)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Das ist Publicity die nicht Zielführend für uns ist, keine Frage!
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach gilt aber, dass das Befahren des Waldes grundsätzlich auf Risiko des/r Radfahrers/Radfahrerin geht.
> Wenn man von der Jugendherberge diesen Weg runter kommt, kann man diese Stelle sehr gut einsehen und sollte sich entsprechend verhalten.
> ...



Der Richter hat lt Artikel einen Vergleich mit der Hälfte der Summe vorgeschlagen. Das würde die Stadt nicht freuen...


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Dezember 2018)

Hoffentlich zieht dann die Krankenkasse nicht auch noch nach... Dann würde es richtig teuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (5. Dezember 2018)

Hier im Forum sind ab und an mal solche Fälle (auch von Fußgängern) aufgetaucht, die sich um die Haftungspfllichten von Waldbesitzers drehen. Tenor war bisher immer: Der Waldbesitzer hat keine Verkehrssicherungspflicht. 

In dem Falle ist wohl der Wanderweg (ist es ein normaler Fußweg oder expliziter Trail?) befestigt worden, also wurde absichtlich etwas eingebaut, dass vom Kläger als gefährliches Hindernis interpretiert wird. Das könnte man als Vorsatz natürlich der Stadt in die Schuhe schieben wollen, aber ob das im Gerichtsverfahren, vor allem in einem eventuellen Berufungsverfahren stand hält, wer weiß?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Dezember 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Nachdem jetzt auch die Unfallstelle auf dem Foto zu sehen ist fällt mir gar nichts mehr dazu ein... Ebenso zu der Begründung! Und Schrittgeschwindigkeit kaufe ich da schon Mal garnicht ab.



Sehe ich auch so .... wer sich an so einer lapidaren Stelle mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit auf die Nudel haut der ist wahrscheinlich auch zu inkompeten ein Loch in den Schnee zu pinkeln.



sun909 schrieb:


> Der Richter hat lt Artikel einen Vergleich mit der Hälfte der Summe vorgeschlagen. Das würde die Stadt nicht freuen...



Das werden die sicherlich nicht machen, damit würden die ja auch zum Teil zugeben das man dort fahren darf. Ausserdem haben die Ämter meist den längeren Atem. Glaube mittlerweile auch wie Manni das da für den gestürzten nicht viel bei rumkommen wird.
Nichtsdesto trotz wird sich die Stadt gedanken machen schliesslich haben sie den Ärger !


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Dezember 2018)

Sehe ich auch so zumal gerade diese Stadt sehr erfinderisch ist um Natursportarten einzuschränken...


----------



## Zonenrider (6. Dezember 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Der Richter hat lt Artikel einen Vergleich mit der Hälfte der Summe vorgeschlagen. Das würde die Stadt nicht freuen...


Es werden gerne Vergleiche vorgeschlagen, denn somit muss der Richter kein Urteil fällen und vor allen Dingen nicht begründen.


----------



## Helltone (7. Dezember 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Meine Fresse was für ein A..... Wohl nie was von Eigenverantwortung gehört ... Wenn es ja noch die Versicherung gewesen wäre hätte ich es noch nachvollziehen können... Aber so? Am besten gleich den Händler verklagen der ihm das untaugliche Rad verkauft hat!


Im Grunde ziemlich kontraproduktiv für unseren Sport die Klage, stimmt wohl. Wer weiß was das für Auswirkungen hat. Aber der Typ kann nur noch eingeschränkt in seinem Job arbeiten. Insofern könnte es auch sein, dass er die Euros braucht, um sein Leben zu finanzieren. Vielleicht geht es auch um Haftungsfragen für die Krankenkasse. Deswegen wäre ich vorsichtig den Typen pauschal zu verurteilen.


----------



## on any sunday (7. Dezember 2018)

Entschuldigung, auf einem Wald/Wanderweg muß ich mit querliegendem "Holz", Steinen.... rechnen. Wenn ich dann aus Pech oder Unvermögen stürze ist das zwar tragisch, aber mein eigenes Pech, mit den Folgen muss ich dann selber klarkommen. Ich hoffe, das sieht der Richter genauso. Entspricht natürlich nicht dem heutigen Trend, wenn etwas gut geht bin *ICH *es, sollte etwas schief gehen sind selbstverständlich die anderen Schuld und müssen dafür bezahlen, haften etc...


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Dezember 2018)

Helltone schrieb:


> Im Grunde ziemlich kontraproduktiv für unseren Sport die Klage, stimmt wohl. Wer weiß was das für Auswirkungen hat. Aber der Typ kann nur noch eingeschränkt in seinem Job arbeiten. Insofern könnte es auch sein, dass er die Euros braucht, um sein Leben zu finanzieren. Vielleicht geht es auch um Haftungsfragen für die Krankenkasse. Deswegen wäre ich vorsichtig den Typen pauschal zu verurteilen.


Sorry wenn ich MTB fahre kenne ich das Restrisiko! Und dafür bin ich *selbst* verantwortlich und keine Kommune oder Privatwaldbesitzer! Ich suche mir einen weg der one gewisse Herausforderung darstellt, genau wegen dieser Herausforderung aus! Schaffe ich es nicht, weil ich mich übernommen habe z.b. bin einzig und alleine ich selbst verantwortlich, das kann ich niemand anderem in die Schuhe schieben. Ich hatte auch schon einen Bikeunfall mit der folgenden OP ich hatte ababer um nichts in der Welt den genauen Ort angegeben wo das passiert ist um der KK garnicht erst zu ermöglichen eine Klage zu versuchen.......

Edit sagt verdammte Vollkasko Mentalität.
Notiz an mich Einstellung einiger zur Eigenverantwortung abspeichern und Konsequenzen daraus ziehen...


----------



## Helltone (7. Dezember 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich MTB fahre kenne ich das Restrisiko! Und dafür bin ich *selbst* verantwortlich und keine Kommune oder Privatwaldbesitzer! Ich suche mir einen weg der one gewisse Herausforderung darstellt, genau wegen dieser Herausforderung aus! Schaffe ich es nicht, weil ich mich übernommen habe z.b. bin einzig und alleine ich selbst verantwortlich, das kann ich niemand anderem in die Schuhe schieben. Ich hatte auch schon einen Bikeunfall mit der folgenden OP ich hatte ababer um nichts in der Welt den genauen Ort angegeben wo das passiert ist um der KK garnicht erst zu ermöglichen eine Klage zu versuchen.......
> 
> Edit sagt verdammte Vollkasko Mentalität.
> Notiz an mich Einstellung einiger zur Eigenverantwortung abspeichern und Konsequenzen daraus ziehen...



Schon klar. Sehe ich auch so. Trotzdem kein Grund den Verunglückten zu beschimpfen.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Dezember 2018)

Helltone schrieb:


> Schon klar. Sehe ich auch so. Trotzdem kein Grund den Verunglückten zu beschimpfen.


Da sind die Emotionen durchgegangen... Dennoch hoffe ich nie an solche Leute zu geraten... Solch eine Einstellung verabscheue ich zutiefst und stehe auch dazu was ich geschrieben habe, das würde ich auch Wort wörtlich so persönlich ins Gesicht sagen... Und nein Mitgefühl habe ich keines wenn man seine Unfähigkeit anderen in die Schuhe schieben will! Das geht nämlich zu Lasten von uns allen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (26. Februar 2019)

Hab heute mal eine kleine Wanderung in der Mittagspause gemacht:




 

Dabei ist mir augefallen, dass es eine Änderung am Rheinsteig gibt. Anscheinend wurde ein neues Stück eingefügt, dass die Löwenburg mit dem Einstiegt ins Tretschbachtal verbindet.
Blaue Zeichen gibts schon unten am Baum, oben an der Löwenburg noch nicht. In OSM ist es noch nicht drin und die Wegführung ist auch nur begrenzt spannend, nähmlich "Falllienie".

Weiß jemand da mehr?


----------



## sun909 (26. Februar 2019)

Gesehen habe ich das Stück schonmal von unten kommend.

Genaueres weiß ich aber nicht... Wo ist an der Löwenburg denn der Einstieg?

Und ist es farblich nach Wegeplan gekennzeichnet? 

Grüße!


----------



## DasLangeElend (26. Februar 2019)

Nein, Kennzeichnung nach Wegeplan gibt es (noch?) nicht. Der Einstig ist an der "schönen/steinigen" Abfahrt genau da, wo ich das Photo gemacht habe... hab den Weg ja brav hochgetragen


----------



## RoDeBo (26. Februar 2019)

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass der Weg über grade diesen steinigen Weg geht? Endet der dann auch da oberhalb vom Löwenburger Hof oder ist da noch ein Extraweg geschaffen worden?

...da müssen bestimmt zum Schutz von irgendwas ein paar mehr Wanderer hinkanalisiert werden...weil ja alles so empfindlich ist, muss ja die Aufmerksamkeit auch mal auf die weniger begangenen Wege gelenkt werden...


----------



## DasLangeElend (26. Februar 2019)




----------



## Pete04 (26. Februar 2019)

Huch! Dabei schienen die Verhältnisse im 7GB doch so geordnet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (26. Februar 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 831493


Das erste mal ist im vergangen Sommer aufgefallen, dass sich da etwas tut. Damals lagen noch drei oder vier Bäume im mittleren Teil des neuen Weges, sonst wäre das eine schöne, flowige Alternative zum steinigen Weg gewesen. Aber vielleicht werden die Bäume ja noch weggeräumt, damit die Rotsocken sich nicht die Schuhe schmutzig machen.


----------



## DasLangeElend (27. Februar 2019)

Die Bäume sind weg, aber ich fand es Berg auf zu Fuß unangenehm, da es gerade hoch ging. Am Ende ist es recht steil, da hätte man Serpenen bauen müssen. So wird es, wenn es feucht ist, zur Rutschpartie.

Aber es ist ja toll, dass der Wegeplan gar nicht so starr zu sein scheint...


----------



## sibu (27. Februar 2019)

Es gibt zumindest eine weitere Änderung des Wegeplans: Im Logebachtal wird eine Verbindung vom Parkplatz an der Landstraße von Ittenbach nach Aegidienberg talabwärts in Richtung Autobahn eingerichtet. Derzeit muss der Wanderer ein Stück auf der Landstraße gehen.


----------



## RoDeBo (2. März 2019)

Ich fürchte ja nur selbst wenn der Wegeplan änderbar ist, dass der sicher nicht zum Vorteil der MTB-ler geändert wird...eher andersrum würd ich mal mutmaßen...


----------



## sun909 (2. März 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 831493



Ah, ich dachte, der Weg geht direkt zum Löwenburger Hof...

Dann muss ich den direkt mal zu Fuß ablaufen 

Grüße


----------



## dom_i (8. April 2019)

Man sollte den Patienten hier mal wiederbeleben. 
Wie wäre es mal wieder mit einer gemeinsamen Tour, Mittwoch 17:30h ab Ramersdorf?


----------



## sibu (9. April 2019)

Der Patient hat immer noch Wegeplan, aber im Moment sind die Wege schön trocken. Auf einigen Wegen kann noch nicht gewandert werden, es liegen noch Bäume (z.B. Schmelztal-Wanderweg).


----------



## sun909 (10. April 2019)

terpk schrieb:


> Man sollte den Patienten hier mal wiederbeleben.
> Wie wäre es mal wieder mit einer gemeinsamen Tour, Mittwoch 17:30h ab Ramersdorf?



Gerade kein Auto, daher leider nicht dabei...
Grüße


----------



## shmee (10. April 2019)

Leider heute lang arbeiten und Frau auf Dienstreise, daher keine Tour für den Patienten von meiner Seite leider. Aber gute Idee, gehen wir mal wieder an.


----------



## CRacing (10. April 2019)

Ich bin prinzipiell immer gerne dabei. Jetzt steht aber erst mal Urlaub ab nächster Woche an. 
Heute werde ich wohl im Kottenforst unterwegs sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. April 2019)

Komm doch mit an die Ahr, 14 Uhr Parkplatz am Sportplatz in Dernau


----------



## CRacing (10. April 2019)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Komm doch mit an die Ahr, 14 Uhr Parkplatz am Sportplatz in Dernau



 Meinst du mich? Ich muss leider bis 17 Uhr arbeiten. Daher wohl gegen 18 Uhr erst im Kottenforst. Aber danke ;-) Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. April 2019)

Jo, meinte dich! Grüße Bernd (von der Nideggen - Tour)


----------



## laspirit2014 (6. Mai 2019)

Vielleicht hat jemand Zeit und Lust in Volkesfeld (Landkreis Mayen-Koblenz) am 25. Mai 2019 für den guten Zweck mitzuradeln...
http://www.cycling4kids.de/


----------



## sun909 (9. Mai 2019)

...das WE haben wir Dimb-Aktivtour, leider verplant...

Aber danke für den Hinweis, ist eine Aktion, die es wert ist, unterstützt zu werden


----------



## RoDeBo (9. Mai 2019)

Gibt´s vielleicht einen Suchen sparenden link dazu...?


----------



## sun909 (10. Mai 2019)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Gibt´s vielleicht einen Suchen sparenden link dazu...?



Aktivtour?
https://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/aktiv2019/AktivTour_TrippleD2019.pdf


----------

